# Milan Ljajic: pronta offerta da 10 milioni di euro



## MilanWorld (29 Giugno 2013)

Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi scrive che il Milan è pronto a formulare un'offerta di 10 milioni di euro alla Fiorentina per l'attaccante serbo Adem Ljajic.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2013)

Sì sì, certo...


----------



## Frikez (29 Giugno 2013)

Con Montolivo in scadenza abbiamo offerto 2 milioni più metà Strasser, per il serbo faremo un'offerta del genere, sempre che non aspettiamo il prossimo anno.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Giugno 2013)

Magari, questi sarebbero gli acquisti da fare.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Giugno 2013)

l'interesse per ljiajic è evidente,non sarà mica un caso che galliani e pradè cenano insieme due volte di fila... ma non credo all'offerta paventata dal cds di 10 milioni,soprattutto perchè non li abbiamo altrimenti avremmo chiuso per tevez.
Pero' penso che offrendo giocatori che potrebbero interessare ai viola(come nocerino ed emanuelson)una bozza di trattativa si potrebbe pure impostare eh...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Giugno 2013)

Forse se parte El Sharaawy(vedere bookmakers)arriva Ljajic.


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2013)

Strafavorevole, però deve venire anche Honda


----------



## sion (29 Giugno 2013)

honda+ljiaic mi vanno benissimo


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (29 Giugno 2013)

cioe' 9 no a tevez e e 10 a sto qui???


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> cioe' 9 no a tevez e e 10 a sto qui???



Stipendio la metà più basso, e tra 2-3 anni si può rivendere a 30-40 milioni se esplode


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> cioe' 9 no a tevez e e 10 a sto qui???



vabbe saranno 10 mil tutti di contropartite del tipo nocerino+ema+serata bunga bunga ad hardcore


----------



## Albijol (29 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vabbe saranno 10 mil tutti di contropartite del tipo nocerino+ema+serata bunga bunga ad hardcore



diciamo pure che il valore della serata bunga-bunga è di gran lunga superiore alla somma del valore dei due bidonazzi di cui sopra...non è che gli stiamo offrendo troppo alla fiore eh?


----------



## Alex Keaton (29 Giugno 2013)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> cioe' 9 no a tevez e e 10 a sto qui???



A parte che con bonus frizzi e lazzi sono 15 quelli di Tevez.

Comunque Ljajic prende 0.7 milioni.

Io penso che se gli verrebbe offerto 1.5-1.8 che vuol dire 3-3.5 lordi

i 5.5+bonus vuol dire 6-7 netti ovvero 14 lordi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Giugno 2013)

10 milioni?ma se non ne abbiamo 9 per Tevez ahah


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2013)

Secondo Sportmediaset, *il Milan vorrebbe offrire 10 mln per Adem Ljaic* (soldi già preventivati per l'acquisto, sfumato, di Carlitos Tevez) *ma la Viola pretenderebbe il doppio, ovvero 20 mln*. Però, dato il contratto in scadenza del serbo e il gradimento di Montella per qualche esubero rossonero (Emanuelson), la trattativa potrebbe decollare a breve.* Ovviamente il tutto può essere attuato nel caso il Milan riuscisse a cedere chi non fa parte più del progetto rossonero (Binho e forse Boateng).*


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (29 Giugno 2013)

Beh ma scusa se diamo in cambio anche Emanuelson vuol dire fuori uno dentro un altro. Galliani ci crede così fessi?


----------



## Graxx (29 Giugno 2013)

se riuscissimo a cedere elsha per 35 40 milioni e riuscissimo a prendere lijaic per tipo 10 milioni più noce ed ema per me faremmo un affarone...poi magari cediamo anche robi e boa e investiamo in altri reparti...ma non è da questa dirigenza fare cose cosi intelligenti...purtroppo...


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2013)

Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> Beh ma scusa se diamo in cambio anche Emanuelson vuol dire fuori uno dentro un altro. Galliani ci crede così fessi?



Ti direbbe che la rosa è di 32 elementi, ergo qualche cessione può essere anche non bilanciata da un acquisto.


----------



## Jino (29 Giugno 2013)

A me francamente non piace, non investirei mai su di lui questa somma. A parametro zero sarebbe un altro discorso.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sportmediaset, *il Milan vorrebbe offrire 10 mln per Adem Ljaic* (soldi già preventivati per l'acquisto, sfumato, di Carlitos Tevez) *ma la Viola pretenderebbe il doppio, ovvero 20 mln*. Però, dato il contratto in scadenza del serbo e il gradimento di Montella per qualche esubero rossonero (Emanuelson), la trattativa potrebbe decollare a breve.* Ovviamente il tutto può essere attuato nel caso il Milan riuscisse a cedere chi non fa parte più del progetto rossonero (Binho e forse Boateng).*



Questi vogliono 20 mln per uno che va in scadenza l'anno prossimo? Credo sia una bufala. Credo non vorranno ripetere la storia di Montolivo.


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (29 Giugno 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ti direbbe che la rosa è di 32 elementi, ergo qualche cessione può essere anche non bilanciata da un acquisto.



" Con Ljajic siamo apposto in attacco, mentre a centrocampo non servono rinforzi perchè abbiamo appena concluso positivamente le trattative di rinnovo con Flamini. Per l'anno prossimo siamo ultra competitivi  "


----------



## Z A Z A' (29 Giugno 2013)

10 milioni per uno che va in scadenza e che ha dimostrato poco o nulla sarebbero pura follia.


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Giugno 2013)

Lo Zar d'Europa ha scritto:


> " Con Ljajic siamo apposto in attacco, mentre a centrocampo non servono rinforzi perchè abbiamo appena concluso positivamente le trattative di rinnovo con Flamini. Per l'anno prossimo siamo ultra competitivi  "



Il Signor Allegri deve preoccuparsi, il *primo* posto non basta più, vogliamo la Champions.


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2013)

è da scippare a 0 il prossimo anno,non ha dimostrato praticamente nulla.


----------



## jaws (29 Giugno 2013)

Se non vogliono un Montolivo bis ce lo devono dare


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> è da scippare a 0 il prossimo anno,non ha dimostrato praticamente nulla.



e nel frattempo chi gioca con Balotelli ?

ElShaarawy e Robinho partono.


Da prendere subito.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (29 Giugno 2013)

Ormai se non ci sono elezioni di mezzo siamo il Club delle seconde scelte. 
La Juve prende Tevez e pensa a Jovetic, noi andiamo su Ljalic..
Ma va là


----------



## Dexter (29 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> e nel frattempo chi gioca con Balotelli ?
> 
> ElShaarawy e Robinho partono.
> 
> ...


boh,non lo so  ma spendere adesso 10 milioni per una scommessa (perchè questo è) che anno prossimo va a 0 mi sanno di soldi un pochino buttati. e siccome non ne abbiamo..


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Giugno 2013)

A Firenze, tifosi e stampa non vedono di buon occhio la possibilie trattativa per Ljaic, sia per le qualità di Adem sia perchè ora odiano il Milan quasi quanto i gobbi. Il tutto ovviamente nasce dalla lotta per champions.Quindi, il fatto che io stia ancora godendo per il terzo posto, è del tutto giustificato. Violacei della malora....


----------



## The Ripper (29 Giugno 2013)

non vedo perché dare soldi ad una diretta concorrente per un giocatore che tra 6 mesi puoi prendere a 0. Manco fosse un giocatore indispensabile per noi o un fenomeno!

La gente critica El Shaarawy per metà stagione in ombra e non critica Ljiajc, improvvisamente considerato un Fenomeno, per la SUA metà stagione assolutamente anonima.
Andatevi a vedere cosa ha fatto Ljaijc da settembre a febbraio e poi ne riparlimao.

Aveva ragione chi ha detto in un post "Sarei stato curioso di vedere i commenti di certi utenti se El Shaarawy avesse fatto la seconda parte di stagione alla grande invece che la prima".


----------



## Djici (29 Giugno 2013)

10 millioni sono troppi... ma solo perche va in scadenza.


----------



## Now i'm here (29 Giugno 2013)

10 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza solo FOLLIA.

lui è bravino, ma mi sa tanto di testa calda.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2013)

Ma Nocerino non lo vogliono ?

10 milioni per Ljaijc sono troppi ma 10+Nocerino lo faccio al volo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Giugno 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma Nocerino non lo vogliono ?
> 
> 10 milioni per Ljaijc sono troppi ma 10+Nocerino lo faccio al volo



non ho capito 10 sono troppi e tu vuoi dare 10 piu nocerino ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> non ho capito 10 sono troppi e tu vuoi dare 10 piu nocerino ?



Esatto


Nocerino vale -6, è come pagarlo 4


----------



## Ale (29 Giugno 2013)

non c'erano per tevez e ci son per ljacic?


----------



## iceman. (29 Giugno 2013)

"Ljajic non tradisce" cit ....secondo me avranno parlato di migliaccio e toni per 20 milioni di euro


----------



## jaws (29 Giugno 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Ljajic non tradisce" cit ....secondo me avranno parlato di migliaccio e toni per 20 milioni di euro



80 milioni più El Shaarawy, Salamon, Cristante e Balotelli


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Giugno 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> non c'erano per tevez e ci son per ljacic?



Non ci sono ancora, ma ci saranno, Tevez aveva fretta, il serbo pare ci possa aspettare


Oltretutto becca uno stipendio mooolto inferiore


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la* Gazza*, il talentino serbo s*arebbe l'obiettivo numero uno per l'attacco* rossonero in caso il ragazzo non rinnovasse con la Viola (che vuole evitare un altro caso Montolivo). *Galliani* e *Pradè* ne avrebbero già parlato e la sua valutazione si aggirerebbe sui *10 mln di euro*. *Il tutto legato alla possibilità di cedere qualche giocatore in esubero,* cosa fondamentale per i rossoneri per agire sul mercato.


----------



## Djici (5 Luglio 2013)

ma 10 millioni sono un enormita sopratutto perche noi abbiamo il grandissimo vantaggio di poterlo prendere tra 12 mesi.
andare da loro e dire o prendete 5 millioni subito o dovete pagarlo per 1 anno, giochera scontento e intanto lo prendiamo gratis tra 1 anno!


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo la* Gazza*, il talentino serbo s*arebbe l'obiettivo numero uno per l'attacco* rossonero in caso il ragazzo non rinnovasse con la Viola (che vuole evitare un altro caso Montolivo). *Galliani* e *Pradè* ne avrebbero già parlato e la sua valutazione si aggirerebbe sui *10 mln di euro*. *Il tutto legato alla possibilità di cedere qualche giocatore in esubero,* cosa fondamentale per i rossoneri per agire sul mercato.


.


----------



## xander12 (5 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Stipendio la metà più basso, e tra 2-3 anni si può rivendere a 30-40 milioni se esplode



Si ma non siamo l'Udinese, in teoria i campioni dovrebbero tenerseli


----------



## rossovero (5 Luglio 2013)

A me sto Llaijc non mi ispira chissá che. Cioé, qua c´é gente che vuol vendere Elsha e dovremmo prendere uno che ha dimostrato la metá della metá di lui e non ha nemmeno comportamenti professionali?? Mah...


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Luglio 2013)

dai dai!!! Honda per Robinho e Lijaic per Boateng!!! Non ci vinci le champions ma almeno ti togli dai piedi due insulti al calcio


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Balo Lijaic non sarebbe male, anzi. Ma dobbiamo prima vendere le zavorre che abbiamo e sistemare ancora il centrocampo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Llaijc lo odio fuori da Milanello


----------



## arcanum (5 Luglio 2013)

Ljajic in cambio di Emanuela e Traorè


----------



## Ale (5 Luglio 2013)

10 milioni no, ma 6-7 + un emanuelsson o un nocerino si.


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Luglio 2013)

Al posto di un robinho o bojan non sarebbe affatto male. L'anno scorso ha fatto abbastanza bene.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Non lo voglio. E' un convinto ed inoltre è anche uno dai comportamenti non proprio limpidi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

ok che noi siamo sempre interessati agli attaccanti però qui si sta esagerando secondo me,si parla di ljajic e matri e persino di emeghara quando in attacco siamo a posto così per il 4-3-1-2...o si vuole usare il 4-2-3-1 o honda/saponara/boateng giocheranno come mezz'ali..fatto sta che è strano l'interessamento a giocatori del genere


----------



## Dexter (5 Luglio 2013)

con robinho e bojan partiti e un pazzini che salterà la preparazione,un'altra punta ci vuole senz'altro. Ljalic è un buon giovine,a me non ha mai convinto ma è quel tipo di giocatore che in una grande può cambiare totalmente volto. certo è che 10 milioni sono veramente tanti...


----------



## ed.vedder77 (5 Luglio 2013)

10 milioni sono troppi....certo che il nostro budget per il mercato è praticamente nullo...mi auguro che i preliminari ci diano un po'di liquidità...boateng non lo vendiamo sicuro


----------



## Frikez (5 Luglio 2013)

In attacco siamo a posto così? Se parte Robinho rimaniamo in 4 con Niang che deve dimostrare di essere da Milan, bisogna per forza fare qualcosa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

Per me se arriva El Shaarawy poi parte


Non sarei nemmeno sfavorevole a dirla tutta, datemi del pazzo


----------



## iceman. (5 Luglio 2013)

El Sharaawy sara' sempre sul mercato, il gallo ha capito che all'anzhi non ci sarebbe andato, ma se dovesse arrivare un'offerta dal city psg real etc..la prenderebbe in considerazione eccome. Il gallo non vede l'ora. 
E sostituirlo con laccio poi...


----------



## Graxx (5 Luglio 2013)

il gallo spera di cedere boa e robinho per una cifra vicina ai 20 mln e di prendere lijaic e honda per max 15 mln...sarebbe un colpo incredibile...


----------



## jaws (5 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> il gallo spera di cedere boa e robinho per una cifra vicina ai 20 mln e di prendere lijaic e honda per max 15 mln...sarebbe un colpo incredibile...



se li vende entrambi ricaverà sicuramente più di 20 milioni


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

Robinho+Boateng per Ljajic+Honda


----------



## sion (5 Luglio 2013)

ci guadagneremmo un botto,proprio un altra storia


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Luglio 2013)

Secondo l'emittente radiofonica toscana RadioBlu, *Adem Ljajic è tornato oggi a Firenze *per effettuare alcune visite mediche.

*Settimana prossima è fissato un incontro con il suo procuratore Ramadani e la società viola *per decidere se rinnovare o per essere messo sul mercato.


----------



## ROQ (5 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Robinho+Boateng per Ljajic+Honda



al volo
-----Balotelli------
Elsha-Honda-LLjajic
-Montolivo-DeJong-
fap fap fap


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (5 Luglio 2013)

Certo sarebbe una gran cosa disfarsi di Robinho e Boateng per Honda e Ljajic, però è tutto da verificare sta cosa. Avremmo anche un attacco molto buono con media età bassissima tra Ljajic, Balo e El Shaarawy, il che non è male.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (5 Luglio 2013)

Boateng non credo andrà da nessuna parte... Ljajic è prendibile con il risparmio sull'ingaggio di Robinho (8 lordi).
Il costo del cartellino (sugli 8M) andrà tutto a bilancio per evitare minusvalenza. 
Quindi di quegli 8 lordi se 3 (1,5) li diamo al giocatore che attualmente prende la metà, ne avanzerebbero 5. Per arrivare a 7-8M, cifra giusta per un prossimo parametro zero come Ljajic, servirebbe una contropartita tecnica. Magari Emanuelson.

Galliani oggi ha ribadito che al posto di Robinho verrà un attaccante giovane, quindi non Honda. Il giapponese a questo punto è probabile che arrivi proprio a gennaio, visto che andrebbe ad intasare un ruolo dove oggi abbiamo Saponara e Boateng. Poi magari a gennaio diamo in prestito Saponara e liberiamo spazio per Honda.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non lo voglio. E' un convinto ed inoltre è anche uno dai comportamenti non proprio limpidi.



quoto...anche a me non piace da matti...poi resto convinto che dobbiamo puntare assolutamente su Boateng...se cambia testa diventa uno dei migliori al mondo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Spero che rinnovi


----------



## sheva90 (5 Luglio 2013)

Non è male ma non mi entusiasma.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Il costo del cartellino (sugli 8M) andrà tutto a bilancio per evitare minusvalenza.



Ti correggo. Il costo del cartellino andrebbe a bilancio, nel senso che coprirebbe la spesa "preventiva" messa a bilancio per Robinho, ma ciò non toglie che quegli otto milioni possano essere reinvestiti. Infatti, ad oggi, abbiamo già preventivato di spenderli. Diverso il caso in cui cediamo Robinho a meno di 8 mln (valore del giocatore a bilancio). In quel caso rimarrebbe, nelle pieghe del bilancio, qualche mln che avevamo preventivato di spendere e che non è rientrato e che, quindi, "appesantirebbe" lo stesso perchè il valore tecnico (Robinho) non c'è più, ma una parte di spesa per lui è rimasta scoperta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

si dice che la fiorentina voglia liberarsi di ramadani e dei suoi assistiti


----------



## hiei87 (5 Luglio 2013)

Magari Ljajic...Quest anno, soprattutto nel girone di ritorno, è stato decisivo. Molto più di Jovetic. Avrà il suo caratterino, ma è giovane e può maturare (in realtà già lo stà facendo, ed è sotto gli occhi di tutti). Alla sua età Ibra in confronto era Satana in persona.
Inoltre se restasse anche il Faraone, avremmo un parco punte-mezze punte, oltre che di grande qualità, incredibilmente giovane....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Robinho+Boateng per Ljajic+Honda


E' la prospettiva migliore per noi ora come ora. Soldi non ce ne sono... prenderemmo due giocatori di qualità per uno che ha la testa in Brasile e un altro che da atleta è diventato un fenomeno da baraccone.


----------



## 2515 (5 Luglio 2013)

Con Ljaic sarebbe possibile anche il 4-3-3 e il 4-2-3-1 visto che sa fare anche l'esterno, così come honda e saponara. Ci sarebbe la possibilità di creare un vero calcio d'attacco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Con Ljaic sarebbe possibile anche il 4-3-3 e il 4-2-3-1 visto che sa fare anche l'esterno, così come honda e saponara. Ci sarebbe la possibilità di creare un vero calcio d'attacco.



è un doppione di El Shaarawy però eh, o gioca uno o gioca l'altro secondo me, possono coesistere forse solo nel 4231 con Ljajic trequartista e il Faraone esterno.

Ma punteremo sul 4312 e secondo me facciamo anche bene


----------



## Gollume (5 Luglio 2013)

Un grande talento. Non ci sono dubbi. Sarebbe il nostro Tevez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Un grande talento. Non ci sono dubbi. Sarebbe il nostro Tevez.


Piano piano, però un attacco El Sharaawy-Ljajic-Balotelli-Pazzini-Niang per me è tantissima roba.


----------



## Gollume (5 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Piano piano, però un attacco El Sharaawy-Ljajic-Balotelli-Pazzini-Niang per me è tantissima roba.



Intendo come colpo, non per caratteristiche. Anzi ti dirò che uno come Ljacic lo vedrei bene anche in mediana, essendo uno che ha ottime doti di palleggiatore. Certo se adotti il nostro tridente, e se dovessi mettere Montolivo e Ljacic in mediana poi ci vorrebbe un De Jong ai massimi livelli per supportare tutto quel peso. Come seconda punta no, come trequartista già meglio ma non credo che sia un buon modulo con quei giocatori.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Intendo come colpo, non per caratteristiche. Anzi ti dirò che uno come Ljacic lo vedrei bene anche in mediana, essendo uno che ha ottime doti di palleggiatore. Certo se adotti il nostro tridente, e se dovessi mettere Montolivo e Ljacic in mediana poi ci vorrebbe un De Jong ai massimi livelli per supportare tutto quel peso. Come seconda punta no, come trequartista già meglio ma non credo che sia un buon modulo con quei giocatori.


Dai, Ljajic non è un mediano, che idee son queste.


----------



## Tobi (5 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo arrivi, in serie A fa la differenza, salta l'uomo ed ha ottime doti di palleggio.
Molto favorevole al suo arrivo, con Poli Ljaic Saponara Honda e Cristante si aumenterebbe di tanto la qualità in mediana e sulla trquarti, proprio cio che ci manca. Per il campionato italiano sarebbe tanta roba.. e inoltre verrebbe abbassata tantissimo l'età media. A quel punto farei di tutto per piazzare Boateng e con il ricavato mi fionderei dritto su un difensore serie

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Speriamo arrivi, in serie A fa la differenza, salta l'uomo ed ha ottime doti di palleggio.
Molto favorevole al suo arrivo, con Poli Ljaic Saponara Honda e Cristante si aumenterebbe di tanto la qualità in mediana e sulla trquarti, proprio cio che ci manca. Per il campionato italiano sarebbe tanta roba.. e inoltre verrebbe abbassata tantissimo l'età media. A quel punto farei di tutto per piazzare Boateng e con il ricavato mi fionderei dritto su un difensore serie


----------



## Aragorn (5 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me non rinnoverà, credo che la voglia di giocare in una grande piazza e aumentare l'ingaggio sia troppa ( un po' come Cavani e lo stesso Jovetic ) ed essendo "libero" già da gennaio non avrà certo problemi a trovare una nuova sistemazione. Se ne deduce che la Fiorentina farebbe meglio a cederlo già quest'estate, purtroppo però ho la sensazione che andrà all'estero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Luglio 2013)

Pare che chieda 1.7 mln di euro... attualmente prende 800000 euro a stagione... i tifosi viola non sono molto contenti delle richieste del serbo, visto che ha passato tre anni e passa prima di esplodere... è anche vero che quando è arrivato alla Fiorentina c'aveva 17 anni.


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2013)

*La Fiorentina è ancora convinta del rinnovo di Ljajic. Ma il procuratore del giocatore ha chiesto il raddoppio dell'ingaggio.*

Sky


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Luglio 2013)

non vedo l'ora che finisce questa storia...al massimo può fare la riserva


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Luglio 2013)

Ljajic mi piace, ma non mi fa impazzire.
Non sarebbe meglio prendere un altro centrocampista coi piedi buoni e qualunque centrale al mondo che di nome non faccia Davide e di cognome Astori?


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Luglio 2013)

Se vendono Jovetic per me rinnova al 100%. Altrimenti (probabile) va via chissà dove...


----------



## 2515 (6 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se vendono Jovetic per me rinnova al 100%. Altrimenti (probabile) va via chissà dove...



e perché? Se parte jovetic arriva Gomez, non ha meno peso, anzi.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Luglio 2013)

Fra l'altro la Fiorentina ha anche Giuseppe Rossi, anche se non so se Montella ripropone il 3-5-2 o passa al 4-3-3.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Rinnovo con raddoppio e siamo tutti felici


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (6 Luglio 2013)

Se perdono Ljajic per me si buttano su Jack Goodventure  

In sostanza 
Ljajic ---> Jack 
Jovetic ---> Peppe+Mariolone

Risultato: dal sesto posto in giù.


----------



## Ale (6 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;225785 ha scritto:


> Rinnovo con raddoppio e siamo tutti felici



con poli nell'avatar, potresti accettare tranquillamente ljacic che è migliore di lui


----------



## Hammer (6 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ljajic mi piace, ma non mi fa impazzire.
> Non sarebbe meglio prendere un altro centrocampista coi piedi buoni e qualunque centrale al mondo che di nome non faccia Davide e di cognome Astori?



Yes


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

Ljajic comunque ha margini di miglioramento pazzeschi... salta l'uomo con facilità, ottimo assistman, poi è anche molto bravo sui calci piazzati... ed è giovane. Ha una grande tecnica individuale....

L'unico problema è mentale... cioè il comportamento dentro e fuori dal campo non è sempre esemplare... Però penso che l'aria di Milanello non possa che giovargli. Io spero arrivi, quest'anno o l'anno prossimo a parametro zero. I piedi buoni ci servono sempre.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se perdono Ljajic per me si buttano su Jack Goodventure
> 
> In sostanza
> Ljajic ---> Jack
> ...



Ma anche no  per me si rinforzano e tanto anche


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Luglio 2013)

Secondo voi hanno già preso i contatti ufficialmente? Perchè, a questo punto, la doppia cena con Pradè si rivaluta in chiave-Ljajic.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo voi hanno già preso i contatti ufficialmente? Perchè, a questo punto, la doppia cena con Pradè si rivaluta in chiave-Ljajic.


Avevo sentito che Pradè aveva chiesto Pazzini... su Ljajic dichiarazioni ufficiali dei viola non ce ne sono... 

Diamo una cospicua mancia al procuratore Ramadani e cerchiamo di chiudere il prima possibile, perché questo qua è forte...


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Avevo sentito che Pradè aveva chiesto Pazzini... su Ljajic dichiarazioni ufficiali dei viola non ce ne sono...
> 
> Diamo una cospicua mancia al procuratore Ramadani e cerchiamo di chiudere il prima possibile, perché questo qua è forte...



A me piace, poi in quest'ultima stagione si è notevolmente rafforzato fisicamente. Il che fa sì che regga ai contrasti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A me piace, poi in quest'ultima stagione si è notevolmente rafforzato fisicamente. Il che fa sì che regga ai contrasti.


Se non fa la testa di cavolo, tra un paio d'anni vale più di Jovetic sto qua.


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2013)

Ci servono uomini, non ragazzini con poca testa.


----------



## jaws (6 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ci servono uomini, non ragazzini con poca testa.



Vendiamo Balotelli allora


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> con poli nell'avatar, potresti accettare tranquillamente ljacic che è migliore di lui



che sia migliore lo dici te, per me può essere pure Ronaldo NON lo voglio e odioso a dir poco, d'altronde cosa viene a fare da noi, la fiorentina e migliore del Milan  deve restare fuori da milanello io sto qui non lo voglio vedere manco con il binocolo.


----------



## Ale (6 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;225854 ha scritto:


> che sia migliore lo dici te, per me può essere pure Ronaldo NON lo voglio e odioso a dir poco, d'altronde cosa viene a fare da noi, la fiorentina e migliore del Milan



lo conosci personalmente?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> lo conosci personalmente?



per fortuna NO, ma ripeto non lo voglio non c'è altro da aggiungere


----------



## Ale (6 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;225866 ha scritto:


> per fortuna NO, ma ripeto non lo voglio non c'è altro da aggiungere


in parole povere non c'è un motivo valido. Ok


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vendiamo Balotelli allora


Quoto...

Il talento c'è... poi se dobbiamo comprarli giovani, forti, già con la testa sulle spalle allora... stiamo freschi. Lo stesso Neymar non mi pare così più maturo di Ljajic, o lo stesso Balotelli o anche il faraone.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

EDIT: ho cancellato la risposta non mi va di discutere. Ognuno è libero di pensare quello che vuole IO accetto l'opionione di tutti,fine ot


----------



## Aphex (6 Luglio 2013)

Nutellino 
Ha margini di miglioramento importanti, io lo prenderei subito.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (6 Luglio 2013)

10 milioni sono troppi,non mi sorprenderebbe un inserimento di niang in prestito/comproprietà.
L'ideale sarebbe prenderlo a 5-6 milioni o prenderlo a parametro 0 alla fin fine non è una priorità secondo me


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2013)

quei soldi sono tantissimi però...

serve un giocatore del genere, capace di giocare in più ruoli. Serve un giocatore parecchio "estroso".


----------



## 2515 (6 Luglio 2013)

10 milioni mai, non offriranno mai più di 5-6, al limite ci butteranno dentro emanuelson e magari nocerino, visto che migliaccio è stato ceduto.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2013)

comunque è un testa di ca come pochi


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 10 milioni mai, non offriranno mai più di 5-6, al limite ci butteranno dentro emanuelson e *magari nocerino*, visto che migliaccio è stato ceduto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

Per me risolverebbe parecchie grane dal punto di vista tattico... perché è molto eclettico... lo puoi schierare, con rendimento inalterato, in diverse zone di campo...


----------



## Gollume (6 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dai, Ljajic non è un mediano, che idee son queste.



Anche Pirlo non era un regista a inizio carriera ma un trequartista, è questione di caratteristiche e non di ruolo.


----------



## 2515 (6 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Anche Pirlo non era un regista a inizio carriera ma un trequartista, è questione di caratteristiche e non di ruolo.



Ljajic è un giocatore molto dinamico, Pirlo non era proprio questo. Un giocatore offensivo che diventa centrocampista per me deve avere una capacità tecnica elevata o grande capacità in entrambe le fasi. Ljajic non ce lo vedo bene in fase difensiva, anche perché non è molto freddo in campo. Preferirei lasciarlo vicino ad Honda Balo ed Elsha in una formazione a tre dietro la punta, per sfruttare il gioco corto a ridosso dell'area avversaria favorendo il tiro dei compagni.


----------



## Gollume (6 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ljajic è un giocatore molto dinamico, Pirlo non era proprio questo. Un giocatore offensivo che diventa centrocampista per me deve avere una capacità tecnica elevata o grande capacità in entrambe le fasi. Ljajic non ce lo vedo bene in fase difensiva, anche perché non è molto freddo in campo. Preferirei lasciarlo vicino ad Honda Balo ed Elsha in una formazione a tre dietro la punta, per sfruttare il gioco corto a ridosso dell'area avversaria favorendo il tiro dei compagni.



Un centrocampista deve essere bravo a creare gioco. Quello serve a noi. Comunque Ljacic è uno che sa interpretare bene più ruoli, anche se il suo ruolo resta il centrocampista offensivo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Anche Pirlo non era un regista a inizio carriera ma un trequartista, è questione di caratteristiche e non di ruolo.


Allora anche Jovetic può giocare in mediana... il discorso è uguale, come quando si ipotizzava Kakà mezz'ala.
Per il centrocampo ci vuole senso tattico(molto di meno avanti), ci vuole fase difensiva e poi già dalla trequarti alla mezz'ala cambiano molte cose solo per la distanza dalla porta. Ljajic è una seconda punta, nonostante davanti abbia giocato ovunque e nonostante abbia i piedi buoni non significa possa giocare in mediana. Thiago Silva aveva i piedi buoni ma è meglio come difensore o come mediano?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani *su *Ljajic*:" Ho detto che ha delle caratteristiche che vanno bene per noi, ma *non ho detto che siamo interessati a lui".*


----------



## Gollume (6 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora anche Jovetic può giocare in mediana... il discorso è uguale, come quando si ipotizzava Kakà mezz'ala.
> Per il centrocampo ci vuole senso tattico(molto di meno avanti), ci vuole fase difensiva e poi già dalla trequarti alla mezz'ala cambiano molte cose solo per la distanza dalla porta. Ljajic è una seconda punta, nonostante davanti abbia giocato ovunque e nonostante abbia i piedi buoni non significa possa giocare in mediana. Thiago Silva aveva i piedi buoni ma è meglio come difensore o come mediano?



Jovetic è una punta da potenziali 20-25 gol a stagione. 
Ljacic è una seconda punta che aveva iniziato facendo il centrocampista offensivo e la fascia. Con qualche lezione di tattica può adattarsi benissimo in una mediana con Montolivo vertice basso, lui e un bodyguard alla De Jong o Muntari vertici alti.
Thiago Silva è il miglior centrale del mondo, ovvio che lo uso nel suo ruolo.


----------



## ROQ (6 Luglio 2013)

mi sa che in proporzion Lljajic segna più di Jovetic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Luglio 2013)

Nel giro di un paio d'anni, se mette la testa a posto, diventa più forte di Jovetic...


----------



## jaws (6 Luglio 2013)

Questa moda di voler stravolgere i ruoli dei giocatori non la capirò mai


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2013)

*Adriano Galliani sulla situazione Robinho e su Ljajic*:"Non ho detto che siamo interessati a Ljajic. Ho detto che lui ha caratteristiche che sono particolarmente adatte al Milan. E' una seconda punta ed è giovane. Ma prima di poter fare qualcosa in quel ruolo, c'è bisogno che Robinho venga ceduto. Se Robinho va via, ci sono diversi giocatori che potrebbero interessarci. E Ljajic è uno di questo. Ma non sono sicuro che la Fiorentina voglia cederlo".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Jovetic è una punta da potenziali 20-25 gol a stagione.
> Ljacic è una seconda punta che aveva iniziato facendo il centrocampista offensivo e la fascia. Con qualche lezione di tattica può adattarsi benissimo in una mediana con Montolivo vertice basso, lui e un bodyguard alla De Jong o Muntari vertici alti.
> Thiago Silva è il miglior centrale del mondo, ovvio che lo uso nel suo ruolo.


Qualche lezione tattica... mah. Più di dire che è un attaccante non so, anche a Jovetic basta qualche lezione tattica poi ha le qualità per giocare in mediana.


----------



## AndrasWave (6 Luglio 2013)

A volte un pochino egoista ma ha una buona tecnica ed è un buon calciatore di punizioni. E' un altro a cui va messa un pochino la testa a posto ma far entrare lui al posto di Robinho è roba da fare subito. Anagraficamente parlando è ottimo, anche in chiave cessione futura. Io lo ricordo contro di noi e di come si è bevuto la nostra intera difesa (prima del rigore fasullo di Nocerino).

Intorno ai 9 milioni merita prenderlo, non ci sono dubbi..


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Luglio 2013)

Punizione per il Milan, vicini al pallone Balotelli, Honda e Ljajic


----------



## 2515 (6 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Punizione per il Milan, vicini al pallone Balotelli, Honda e Ljajic



Saponara e Cristante


----------



## If Everyone Cared (6 Luglio 2013)

ljajic mediano, thiago silva regista, saponara mezzala, el shaarawy seconda punta...
adesso ho finalmente realizzato il motivo per cui allegri è così tanto amato qui dentro.


----------



## The Ripper (6 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Questa moda di voler stravolgere i ruoli dei giocatori non la capirò mai



.

ljiajc mediano


----------



## Oronzo Cana (6 Luglio 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> ljajic mediano, thiago silva regista, saponara mezzala, el shaarawy seconda punta...
> adesso ho finalmente realizzato il motivo per cui allegri è così tanto amato qui dentro.



emanuelson trequartista


----------



## peppe75 (6 Luglio 2013)

sarebbe tanta roba....e poi per me è più forte Laijc che Jovetic che è sempre rotto!!


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> e perché? Se parte jovetic arriva Gomez, non ha meno peso, anzi.



Vero. Poi però dovrebbero sostituire anche Ljajic. Forse però hanno anticipato Rossi per questo...


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Vendiamo Balotelli allora



Indubbiamente Balotelli in questo senso rispetto al serbo non è migliore, ma lo si può accettare se il giocatore in questione fa la differenza, Balotelli la fa, Ljajic no.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vero. Poi però dovrebbero sostituire anche Ljajic. Forse però hanno anticipato Rossi per questo...



Rossi è arrivato per sostituire Jovetic, già sicuro partente dall'anno scorso.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Indubbiamente Balotelli in questo senso rispetto al serbo non è migliore, ma lo si può accettare se il giocatore in questione fa la differenza, Balotelli la fa, Ljajic no.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



in tal caso non ci sarebbe la premura di prendere Gomez. In fondo per la Fiorentina degli ultimi anni un tridente Cuadrado-Rossi-Ljajic va più che bene.


----------



## SuperMilan (6 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Radio Blu* molto caldo l'asse *Milan-Fiorentina* nelle prossime ore per *Ljajic*. L'offerta del Milan permetterebbe alla Fiorentina di coprire la differenza fra domanda e offerta per *Gomez*.

Radio Blu non è che sia il massimo dell'affidabilità, ma comunque ho riportato ciò che ha detto.


----------



## Jino (6 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> in tal caso non ci sarebbe la premura di prendere Gomez. In fondo per la Fiorentina degli ultimi anni un tridente Cuadrado-Rossi-Ljajic va più che bene.



Ma Gomez è un giocatore con caratteristiche che in rosa nessuno ha. Alla Fiorentina urge un'attaccante di peso la davanti. Con Gomez possono giocare con il 3-5-2 o con il 4-2-3-1. Lo scorso anno già volevano quel tipo di giocatore, per mancanza di soldi hanno virato su Luca Toni per dire, che nonostante l'età fece anche discretamente bene.

Una delle prerogative di Montella è il gioco sugli esterni, se non hai quel giocatore d'area che finalizza questo gioco rischi di diventare un pò sterile. 

Toni, Gomez, Pazzini solo tre giocatori che la viola ha recentemente cercato, le caratteristiche dei tre parlano chiaro su cosa vuole Montella la davanti.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma Gomez è un giocatore con caratteristiche che in rosa nessuno ha. Alla Fiorentina urge un'attaccante di peso la davanti. Con Gomez possono giocare con il 3-5-2 o con il 4-2-3-1. Lo scorso anno già volevano quel tipo di giocatore, per mancanza di soldi hanno virato su Luca Toni per dire, che nonostante l'età fece anche discretamente bene.
> 
> Una delle prerogative di Montella è il gioco sugli esterni, se non hai quel giocatore d'area che finalizza questo gioco rischi di diventare un pò sterile.
> 
> Toni, Gomez, Pazzini solo tre giocatori che la viola ha recentemente cercato, le caratteristiche dei tre parlano chiaro su cosa vuole Montella la davanti.



Vero questo...

Ritornando a parlare di Ljajic, lo reputo ancora un giocatore normale, ha dimostrato troppo poco e per solo sei mesi.


----------



## Doctore (6 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vero questo...
> 
> Ritornando a parlare di Ljajic, lo reputo ancora un giocatore normale, ha dimostrato troppo poco e per solo sei mesi.


lo so ma se non punti almeno su questi giovani con un cartellino e ingaggio accessibile con cosa facciamo mercato?


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2013)

*Ancora Galliani su Ljajic:"Lasciamo stare. Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno. Se parte invece..."*


----------



## Naruto98 (6 Luglio 2013)

Si è esposto fin troppo quindi lui non arriva.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Galliani su Ljajic:"Lasciamo stare. Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno. Se parte invece..."*



Certo che è un discorso rotto. Dal siamo a posto cosi al "Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno"


----------



## Frikez (6 Luglio 2013)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Si è esposto fin troppo quindi lui non arriva.



Probabile, secondo me stiamo trattando qualcun'altro.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> lo so ma se non punti almeno su questi giovani con un cartellino e ingaggio accessibile con cosa facciamo mercato?



Ma non ho intravisto neanche un fievolissimo barlume di continuità. ha fatto cose abbastanza normali finora, se viene a zero bene altrimenti fa niente...


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ancora Galliani su Ljajic:"Lasciamo stare. Se non parte Robinho non arriva nessuno. Se parte invece..."*



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Probabile, secondo me stiamo trattando qualcun'altro.



anche secondo me, però magari arrivasse, è fortissimo e ha ancora dei margini di miglioramento enormi, è il tipo di giocatore che ci serve come il pane


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

*Titolo Cds--> Milan-LJajic:Accordo!*

Il gioiellino serbo* prenotato* per la stagione *2014-15*.* Arriverà subito nel caso di cessione di Binho al Santos.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Titolo Cds--> Milan-LJajic:Accordo!*
> 
> Il gioiellino serbo* prenotato* per la stagione *2014-15*.* Arriverà subito nel caso di cessione di Binho al Santos.*


Magari... peccato che la fonte sia poco affidabile.


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Magari arrivasse lui.
Ljajic Saponara Honda Poli Vergara aggiungendo Cristante e Petagna è un calciomercato intelligente e di prospettiva.
Inoltre un eventuale passaggio del preliminare darebbe altri 30 milioni, cui una certa parte (mai tutti) potrà essere investita su un giovane di prospettiva di una certa importanza a centrocampo o in difesa.


----------



## Frikez (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Magari... peccato che la fonte sia poco affidabile.



Secondo me l'accordo con il giocatore c'è già, ora andremo dalla Fiore e diremo "O ce lo date a tot milioni (al massimo 10, forse 7/8 più una contropartita) e lo perderete a 0 il prossimo anno".

Ormai ci muoviamo così, Montolivo e Honda sono i casi più recenti..con Mexes abbiamo fatto lo stesso.


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'accordo con il giocatore c'è già, ora andremo dalla Fiore e diremo "O ce lo date a tot milioni (al massimo 10, forse 7/8 più una contropartita) e lo perderete a 0 il prossimo anno".
> 
> Ormai ci muoviamo così, Montolivo e Honda sono i casi più recenti..con Mexes abbiamo fatto lo stesso.



No, con Mexes hanno chiuso l'accordo a gennaio o forse anche dopo, quando si infortunò o poco dopo mi pare, non è che ci fosse fretta di farlo arrivare prima, c'erano nesta e thiago in difesa..

10 milioni per ljaic non li spenderanno mai, pure con le contropartite, al limite gliene offrono 6 al massimo totali oppure 4 più un paio di contropartite ipervalutate (da galliani però, non dal mercato)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'accordo con il giocatore c'è già, ora andremo dalla Fiore e diremo "O ce lo date a tot milioni (al massimo 10, forse 7/8 più una contropartita) e lo perderete a 0 il prossimo anno".
> 
> Ormai ci muoviamo così, Montolivo e Honda sono i casi più recenti..con Mexes abbiamo fatto lo stesso.


Sì certo, la strategia è giusta...

L'importante in questi casi è avere in mano l'accordo con il giocatore. Poi il procuratore di Ljajic è tipo Raiola, gli dai la mazzetta e tutto si aggiusta XD


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (7 Luglio 2013)

pagarlo più di 6 milioni sarebbe sbagliato a questo punto. Massimo 6 milioni o viene a 0 l'anno prossimo


----------



## Frikez (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì certo, la strategia è giusta...
> 
> L'importante in questi casi è avere in mano l'accordo con il giocatore. Poi il procuratore di Ljajic è tipo Raiola, gli dai la mazzetta e tutto si aggiusta XD



Però Galliani quando parla chiaramente dei nostri obiettivi o sta bluffando o è già tutto fatto, speriamo di essere a buon punto sia per quando riguarda Honda che per il serbo.
[MENTION=107]2515[/MENTION] guarda che di Mexes al Milan iniziarono a parlarne già nel 2009, mi ricordo che sistematicamente veniva fuori una notizia su un presunto accordo, Galliani ci lavorava da tempo immemorabile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Honda e Ljajic e sarei più che soddisfatto. Se poi si trovassero pure gli spiccioli per un difensore centrale di spessore, sarebbe anche meglio...

Stiamo però facendo mercato senza un euro, così non si può andare avanti. Tutte le società italiane, benché in crisi (Juve, Inter, Roma, Lazio, Napoli, Fiorentina), hanno comunque un budget di partenza che da noi non esiste più.


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Honda e Ljajic e sarei più che soddisfatto. Se poi si trovassero pure gli spiccioli per un difensore centrale di spessore, sarebbe anche meglio...
> 
> Stiamo però facendo mercato senza un euro, così non si può andare avanti. Tutte le società italiane, benché in crisi (Juve, Inter, Roma, Lazio, Napoli, Fiorentina), hanno comunque un budget di partenza che da noi non esiste più.



La fiorentina fa mercato con due spicci, ora deve cedere jovetic, comunque vive su ingaggi bassi, quindi può permetterselo.
Il Napoli è bloccato da Cavani e De Laurentiis non è un grande investitore, spende sempre molto meno di quel che incassa, ha speso finché ha tenuto stipendi bassi, ora non può più farlo e infatti investe molto meno.
La Roma investe grazie alla proprietà americana, non sono in crisi.
La Lazio ha una buona politica di ingaggio, Lotito non è sprovveduto e non svende mai. Il loro problema è sempre la panchina scadente.
La Juve fa 30 milioni a stagione con lo stadio e ha sempre nuovi soci per ripianare il bilancio, ma comunque anche loro devono cedere, nonostante questi 30 milioni in più di guadagno.
L'Inter in crisi..se Moratti vuole non lo è per niente, infatti ora è stato "costretto" a spendere un po' di soldi perché se non l'avesse fatto dopo questa stagione sarebbe stato a dir poco mollato da tutta la tifoseria.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2013)

Se invece parte prendiamo altri , cioè dai 12 milioni per Ljajic che va in scadenza il prossimo anno ma per favore va.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ljajic manco morto è un bidone colossale oltre ad essere un demente.


----------



## Graxx (7 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;226419 ha scritto:


> Se invece parte prendiamo altri , cioè dai 12 milioni per Ljajic che va in scadenza il prossimo anno ma per favore va.


Galliani manco morto gli da 12 mln alla viola...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Galliani manco morto gli da 12 mln alla viola...



Non costa meno di 10; soldi che eventualmente loro sfrutterebbero poi per Gomez.


----------



## Graxx (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non costa meno di 10; soldi che eventualmente loro sfrutterebbero poi per Gomez.



secondo me 7 max 8 ...non di più...adem è un potenziale campione....ma è in scadenza e ha ancora tutto da dimostrare...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> secondo me 7 max 8 ...non di più...adem è un potenziale campione....ma è in scadenza e ha ancora tutto da dimostrare...



Spero non arrivi; di potenziali campioni già ne abbiamo troppi e non possiamo aspettare che esplodono ( se esplodono) per vincere qualche scudettino.
Io prenderei qualche certezza ora.


----------



## Doctore (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spero non arrivi; di potenziali campioni già ne abbiamo troppi e non possiamo aspettare che esplodono ( se esplodono) per vincere qualche scudettino.
> Io prenderei qualche certezza ora.


scudettino?ma cosa ti aspetti di vincere la Champions ora o fra 4/5 anni?
Il milan tornera grande con un arabo o russo...sempre se vogliono investire in italia


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spero non arrivi; di potenziali campioni già ne abbiamo troppi e non possiamo aspettare che esplodono ( se esplodono) per vincere qualche scudettino.
> Io prenderei qualche certezza ora.



mi accontento di qualche scudettino


----------



## Ale (7 Luglio 2013)

oggi la gazzetta ribadisce di ljacic, con cui avremmo gia un accordo verbale per prenderlo a 0 eventualmente nel 2014 e che lui rifiuterebbe il rinnovo con i viola.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Spero non arrivi; di potenziali campioni già ne abbiamo troppi e non possiamo aspettare che esplodono ( se esplodono) per vincere qualche scudettino.
> Io prenderei qualche certezza ora.


Le certezze non puoi più prenderle. Rassegnati.


----------



## #Dodo90# (7 Luglio 2013)

A me non convince. I mezzi per essere un buon giocatore li ha, ma ha una testa di cavolo e 10 milioni mi sembrano tanti se coonsideriamo che va in scadenza


----------



## Frikez (7 Luglio 2013)

Se Ljajic è una testa di cavolo Balotelli cos'è?


----------



## sion (7 Luglio 2013)

cioe' per me e' un potenziale fenomeno..se viene sono stra contento


----------



## rossovero (7 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se Ljajic è una testa di cavolo Balotelli cos'è?



La differenza vera è che Llaijc ha dimostrato molto meno di Balotelli. é un'incognita grande come una casa e per quella cifra... Poi in attacco, che è il reparto dove siamo messi meglio


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Sull'esterno destra Ljajic sarebbe utilissimo, salta l'uomo con una facilità disarmante, garantirebbe superiorità numerica e passaggi in mezzo pericolosissimi.
Senza contare che una prosspettiva simile:
_Calcio di punizione per il Milan. Sul pallone Balotelli, Honda e Ljajic._


----------



## Albijol (7 Luglio 2013)

Daje Daje Ljajc


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

ma che palle co Ljajic


----------



## Pamparulez (7 Luglio 2013)

Io proverei a fare come con Montolivo: 
1) Offertaccia avendo già in pugno l'accordo col calciatore
2) aspettarlo per il prox anno a 0 euro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2013)

Direi che un suo arrivo potrebbe seriamente scacciare i fantasmi del 4-3-1-2,quindi sono favorevole.


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Io proverei a fare come con Montolivo:
> 1) Offertaccia avendo già in pugno l'accordo col calciatore
> 2) aspettarlo per il prox anno a 0 euro.



anche perché ljajic non è come montolivo, che si allena e resta in campo e ti salva dalla retrocessione anche se gli sputano dalla tribuna.


----------



## robs91 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ha sicuramente talento ma non mi convince del tutto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

Inseriamo Nocerino nell'offerta, facciamoci sto regalo


----------



## Denni90 (7 Luglio 2013)

magari... in prospettiva è un campione


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Direi che un suo arrivo potrebbe seriamente scacciare i fantasmi del 4-3-1-2,quindi sono favorevole.



perché? anzi per me sarebbe la migliore seconda punta da schierare vicino a Balo e dietro Honda... rispettando quindi il dogma 4312 (che non condivido visto che farei un 4231 con un quadrilatero tutto qualità e sacrificio in avanti Faraone Honda Ljajic dietro Balo)


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> perché? anzi per me sarebbe la migliore seconda punta da schierare vicino a Balo e dietro Honda... rispettando quindi il dogma 4312 (che non condivido visto che farei un 4231 con un quadrilatero tutto qualità e sacrificio in avanti Faraone Honda Ljajic dietro Balo)



Montella è partito con la difesa a tre per poi schierarsi a 4, associandovi così un tridente offensivo con cuadrado esterno d'attacco e ljajic altrettanto, con jovetic centravanti. Come sempre tutti ricordano solo la seconda metà della stagione, quindi faccio presente che Ljajic la seconda parte di stagione ha giocato molto più da esterno e con ottimi risultati che da seconda punta, la prima parte ha fatto complessivamente male.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> perché? anzi per me sarebbe la migliore seconda punta da schierare vicino a Balo e dietro Honda... rispettando quindi il dogma 4312 (che non condivido visto che farei un 4231 con un quadrilatero tutto qualità e sacrificio in avanti Faraone Honda Ljajic dietro Balo)



Adem le cose migliori le ha fatte partendo dall'esterno,dove aveva più spazio per le sue giocate.Senza contare che con il suo arrivo avremmo davvero tanti giocatori davanti,tutti di buon livello,quindi sarebbe giusto sfruttarli in un 4-2-3-1,che è anche il mio modulo ideale.Di base potrebbe essere così:

Ljajic - Honda - El Shaarawy
Balo​
Considerando che il solo Elsha è completamente vincolato ad una posizione,mentre gli altri sono più intercambiabili,direi che non avremmo problemi davanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Adem le cose migliori le ha fatte partendo dall'esterno,dove aveva più spazio per le sue giocate.Senza contare che con il suo arrivo avremmo davvero tanti giocatori davanti,tutti di buon livello,quindi sarebbe giusto sfruttarli in un 4-2-3-1,che è anche il mio modulo ideale.Di base potrebbe essere così:
> 
> Ljajic - Honda - El Shaarawy
> Balo​
> Considerando che il solo Elsha è completamente vincolato ad una posizione,mentre gli altri sono più intercambiabili,direi che non avremmo problemi davanti.



Un attacco del genere sarebbe disumano in Italia.


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

Non mi entusiasma. Staremo a vedere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Sta bene a Firenze.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Adem le cose migliori le ha fatte partendo dall'esterno,dove aveva più spazio per le sue giocate.Senza contare che con il suo arrivo avremmo davvero tanti giocatori davanti,tutti di buon livello,quindi sarebbe giusto sfruttarli in un 4-2-3-1,che è anche il mio modulo ideale.Di base potrebbe essere così:
> 
> Ljajic - Honda - El Shaarawy
> Balo​
> Considerando che il solo Elsha è completamente vincolato ad una posizione,mentre gli altri sono più intercambiabili,direi che non avremmo problemi davanti.



con un quadrilatero del genere il secondo posto sarebbe l'obiettivo minimo, imho. 
E potremmo fare bene anche in europa con un altro allenatore, ma per il 2013/2014 bisogna accontentarsi


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Sta bene a Firenze.



fammi indovinare..tu non vedi l'ora che robinho rimanga.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> fammi indovinare..tu non vedi l'ora che robinho rimanga.



Ma il non volere Ljajic significa che voglio che Robinho rimanga? - -''


----------



## Oronzo Cana (7 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Montella è partito con la difesa a tre per poi schierarsi a 4, associandovi così un tridente offensivo con cuadrado esterno d'attacco e ljajic altrettanto, con jovetic centravanti. Come sempre tutti ricordano solo la seconda metà della stagione, quindi faccio presente che Ljajic la seconda parte di stagione ha giocato molto più da esterno e con ottimi risultati che da seconda punta, la prima parte ha fatto complessivamente male.



infatti nella prima parte giocava piu da seconda punta e non ha fatto bene , è esploso nella seconda meta della stagione da esterno . L'avevo al fantacalcio e come un pirla l'ho venduto a gennaio e dopo ha segnato una caterva di goal


----------



## peppe75 (7 Luglio 2013)

io godrei tantissimo se noi forniamo i soldi sufficienti alla viola e prendiamo Laijc e loro prendono Gomez...così non sono costretti a vendere Jovetic alla Rube!!
un dispetto nei loro confronti e a nostro vantaggio non ha prezzo!


----------



## Doctore (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma il non volere Ljajic significa che voglio che Robinho rimanga? - -''


cosa ti compri con meno di 10 mil?sentiamo


----------



## ROQ (7 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> cosa ti compri con meno di 10 mil?sentiamo



Figabson     che dovremmo prendere comunque cedendo Pazzini... va beh fantascienza....


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> io godrei tantissimo se noi forniamo i soldi sufficienti alla viola e prendiamo Laijc e loro prendono Gomez...così non sono costretti a vendere Jovetic alla Rube!!
> un dispetto nei loro confronti e a nostro vantaggio non ha prezzo!



Beh ma Jovetic è perchè è lui a voler andar via che lo vendono.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Sportmediaset Adem Ljajic*, raggiunto l'accordo col Milan, *avrebbe comunicato implicitamente (tramite una telefonata) alla Viola di non voler rinnovare l'odierna forma contrattuale*, richiedendo in sostanza più del doppio dell'ingaggio attuale.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

Sì, certo, Sportmediaset...


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì, certo, Sportmediaset...



Si però è evidente che di rinnovare non ne ha intenzione, altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si però è evidente che di rinnovare non ne ha intenzione, altrimenti l'avrebbe già fatto.


Sì ma dubito abbia già un accordo con noi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> cosa ti compri con meno di 10 mil?sentiamo



Ma chi è sto Ljajic? Cos'ha fatto? Perchè dovrei stappare lo champagne per il suo arrivo?
A 9 milioni c'era Tevez, tipo.


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì ma dubito abbia già un accordo con noi.



Beh questo è ovvio. Ma dietro le quinte i procuratori lavorano sempre, è chiaro che se non intende rinnovare è perchè sanno che sul ragazzo c'è l'interesse di club anche importanti.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Ljajic? Cos'ha fatto? Perchè dovrei stappare lo champagne per il suo arrivo?
> A 9 milioni c'era Tevez, tipo.



Eh ma i 9 mln prima non li avevi, ora si, aldilà che Tevez becca 11 mln lordi annui, il serbo massimo 3 ed è in linea col progetto.


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Ljajic? Cos'ha fatto? Perchè dovrei stappare lo champagne per il suo arrivo?
> A 9 milioni c'era Tevez, tipo.



Ma infatti dopo anni ed anni obiettivamante ha azzeccato sei mesi. Dopo anni. 

Chi discute il suo talento, ma sono anche risapute le sue bizze, il suo essere prima donna, esser viziato e la sua scarsa applicazione. A Firenze dicono di lui che viva di nutella.

Insomma, non stiamo acquistando una garanzia.


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

La sola cosa che può fare il Milan ora come ora è garantire a Ljajic il suo acquisto adesso o nel prossimo futuro nel caso in cui non rinnovi, a quel punto la scelta è solo sua. Non è che abbia dei rapporti idilliaci con l'ambiente, infatti tutti applaudirono Delio Rossi.
Ljajic ha una testa dura, non è come Montolivo che si prende gli sputi dei tifosi nonostante cambi squadra e ti salva dalla retrocessione.

Hanno già perso soldi importanti per Montolivo (dopo la nostra stagione a mio avviso vale almeno 25 milioni, è nella top 3 dei centrocampisti in italia), meglio che raccimolino qualche milione per ljajic, perché se si aspettino che lavori come riccardo, se lo possono proprio scordare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti dopo anni ed anni obiettivamante ha azzeccato sei mesi. Dopo anni.
> 
> Chi discute il suo talento, ma sono anche risapute le sue bizze, il suo essere prima donna, esser viziato e la sua scarsa applicazione. A Firenze dicono di lui che viva di nutella.
> 
> Insomma, non stiamo acquistando una garanzia.



Assolutamente, bisogna vedere cosa nell'ambiente adeguato a tenere a freno le sue cavolate, dipende da società e mister. Anche perché alla fiorentina se l'è goduta, tanto nel suo ruolo nessuno era più forte di lui. Nel Milan dovrebbe sudarsela.


----------



## Doctore (7 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Figabson     che dovremmo prendere comunque cedendo Pazzini... va beh fantascienza....


posso porti il solito quesito di ronaldinho ''chi è sto figasson?''


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (7 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Ljajic? Cos'ha fatto? Perchè dovrei stappare lo champagne per il suo arrivo?
> A 9 milioni c'era Tevez, tipo.





Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti dopo anni ed anni obiettivamante ha azzeccato sei mesi. Dopo anni.
> 
> Chi discute il suo talento, ma sono anche risapute le sue bizze, il suo essere prima donna, esser viziato e la sua scarsa applicazione. A Firenze dicono di lui che viva di nutella.
> 
> Insomma, non stiamo acquistando una garanzia.



Tevez è costato e costerà 9+6=15M (perché i bonus sono facilmente raggiungibili, un modo come un altro per dilazionare il pagamento) e 4,5+1,5=7M di ingaggio che al lordo fanno 14M. 
Ljajic costerà 7-8M se va bene e di ingaggio prenderà 1,5M, 3M al lordo. Le cifre mi sembrano un tantino diverse... 
Non acquistiamo certo Messi, ma è un ottimo prospetto con un gran talento che ha 22 anni e che è venuto in Italia 3 anni fa, a 19 anni. Poi ovviamente de gustibus non disputandum est, ma la politica che stiamo seguendo (giovani e talentuosi) a me piace tantissimo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

El Shaarawy prepari il cappotto, l'aspetta una stagione di panchina.


----------



## jaws (7 Luglio 2013)

Questo diventerà un fenomeno, ne sono sicuro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

se arriva apro un Topic...


----------



## Graxx (7 Luglio 2013)

ljiaic ha tutto per essere un ottimo trequartista cmq...ljiaic elsha balo non sarebbe male...


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Con Ljajic e Honda punterei su un 4-2-3-1.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Con Ljajic e Honda punterei su un 4-2-3-1.


Pure io, ma dubito che si farà... Honda trequartista con Ljajic a destra e El Sha a sinistra... 

Montolivo-De Jong davanti alla difesa... sarebbe perfetto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma chi è sto Ljajic? Cos'ha fatto? Perchè dovrei stappare lo champagne per il suo arrivo?
> A 9 milioni c'era Tevez, tipo.


Ma scusa, hai visto gli ultimi mesi di Ljajic in maglia viola? Era un giocatore in grado di fare la differenza.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Pure io, ma dubito che si farà... Honda trequartista con Ljajic a destra e El Sha a sinistra...
> 
> Montolivo-De Jong davanti alla difesa... sarebbe perfetto.
> 
> ...




Anche perchè avremmo pure Saponara e Niang, che in un 4-3-1-2 si troverebbero molto chiusi.


----------



## iceman. (7 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo...non che mi entusiasmi pero' secondo me diventera' forte forte


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti dopo anni ed anni obiettivamante ha azzeccato sei mesi. Dopo anni.
> 
> Chi discute il suo talento, ma sono anche risapute le sue bizze, il suo essere prima donna, esser viziato e la sua scarsa applicazione. A Firenze dicono di lui che viva di nutella.
> 
> Insomma, non stiamo acquistando una garanzia.


E' giovanissimo dai, non è che sta esplodendo tardi. All'età di Ljajic, Jovetic non era mica così forte.


----------



## korma (7 Luglio 2013)

potenzialmente è un fuoriclasse, vediamo se non si **** in mano con addosso la maglia del milan.


----------



## Graxx (7 Luglio 2013)

"dopo anni e anni"....ma che dite..ha 21 anni...non esageriamo dai...


----------



## Jino (7 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> E' giovanissimo dai, non è che sta esplodendo tardi. All'età di Ljajic, Jovetic non era mica così forte.



Ma non scherziamo, un certo Jovetic in ancor più giovane età rispetto ad Adem rifilava pere a squadre come Liverpool e Bayern in coppa dei campioni, facendo prestazioni convincenti. Se poi la sorte gli ha fatto perdere oltre un anno di carriera questo è un altro discorso, fermo restando che se adesso dovessi scegliere chi dei due prendere non avrei un solo dubbio. 

Jovetic tutta la vita.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Graxx ha scritto:


> "dopo anni e anni"....ma che dite..ha 21 anni...non esageriamo dai...



E' alla Fiorentina da tre anni e mezzo nonostate sia ancora giovane


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Luglio 2013)

ljajic è nettamente meglio di jovetic, è fortissimo, jovetic potrebbe rimanere un eterno incompiuto, ljajic gioca in un ruolo diverso ed è molto più decisivo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo, un certo Jovetic in ancor più giovane età rispetto ad Adem rifilava pere a squadre come Liverpool e Bayern in coppa dei campioni, facendo prestazioni convincenti. Se poi la sorte gli ha fatto perdere oltre un anno di carriera questo è un altro discorso, fermo restando che se adesso dovessi scegliere chi dei due prendere non avrei un solo dubbio.
> 
> Jovetic tutta la vita.
> 
> ...


A 21 anni non era forte come lo è adesso, Jovetic. L'esplosione l'ha avuta nella stagione 2011/2012, anche se prima aveva segnato qualche gol in Champions League. 

Ripeto, adesso è più forte Jovetic di Ljajic, ma tra un paio d'anni ne riparliamo... secondo me Ljajic ha margini di crescita importanti.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2013)

Questi giocatori dell'est, generalmente, sono sempre molto discontinui. A me non piacciono molto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Luglio 2013)

sono questi i colpi che dobbiamo fare...scommesse!nella speranza che si rivelino degli affarri!non avendo soldi per comprare giocatori già affermati,possiamo solo fare questo


----------



## Hammer (7 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> sono questi i colpi che dobbiamo fare...scommesse!nella speranza che si rivelino degli affarri!non avendo soldi per comprare giocatori già affermati,possiamo solo fare questo



Scommesse da dieci milioni?


----------



## Arsozzenal (7 Luglio 2013)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Scommesse da dieci milioni?



in questo caso il giocatore ha già fatto vedere qualcosa ed è normale che costi di più...io 10 mln li investirei al volo per lui


----------



## jaws (7 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi giocatori dell'est, generalmente, sono sempre molto discontinui. A me non piacciono molto.



Savicevic era dell'est e discontinuo. Eppure io l'amavo


----------



## Graxx (7 Luglio 2013)

ditemi quello che volete ma sostituire robinho con lijaic è quello che voglio che il Milan faccia...come idea di costruzione...di programmazione...mi piace...


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Ha 21 anni e salta l'uomo con facilità notevole, anche se poi non andasse come dovrebbe lo si può sempre vendere a prezzo maggiore dell'acquisto, quindi male che vada si fa sempre una plusvalenza. A investire su un 21enne a meno che non sia una bufala colossale non si sbaglia, specie se qualcosa l'ha già dimostrato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> ditemi quello che volete ma sostituire robinho con lijaic è quello che voglio che il Milan faccia...come idea di costruzione...di programmazione...mi piace...


Giusto... anche sostituire Boateng con Honda è un'ottima mossa.

E' un mercato fatto con pochi soldi, ma finalmente c'è la volontà di prendere qualche elemento con i piedi buoni...

Saponara, Honda, Ljajic... poi magari ci scappa pure un altro regalino se passiamo il preliminare di Champions.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Savicevic era dell'est e discontinuo. Eppure io l'amavo



oppure il Re dell'Est...cmq ripeto che non lo voglio Ljajic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> oppure il Re dell'Est...cmq ripeto che non lo voglio Ljajic


Preferisci tenerti o' zappatore Boateng? XD


----------



## Snake (7 Luglio 2013)

Prendere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Preferisci tenerti o' zappatore Boateng? XD



si anche per la Satta


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Luglio 2013)

è un gran talento e poi è una di quelle occasioni di mercato di cui non si puo' non approfittare


----------



## Dexter (8 Luglio 2013)

i miei dubbi sono sulla persona più che sul giocatore. ne parlano tutti male,tutti.


----------



## sion (8 Luglio 2013)

bisogna prenderlo a occhi chiusi..altro che storie..ragionate,per noi a momenti e' un top player visto il momento


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Savicevic era dell'est e discontinuo. Eppure io l'amavo



eh non dirlo a me ...... dejan


----------



## Jaqen (8 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me i soldi di Robinho vanno interamente per Ljajic.
Avranno parlato di 8-10 milioni, ecco perché l'accelerata su Robinho, si punta ad avere il serbo per l'arrivo dei nazionali in ritiro.

Idea mia eh.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me i soldi di Robinho vanno interamente per Ljajic.
> Avranno parlato di 8-10 milioni, ecco perché l'accelerata su Robinho, si punta ad avere il serbo per l'arrivo dei nazionali in ritiro.
> 
> Idea mia eh.



A livello di cartellino sì, a livello di ingaggio avremmo uno sgravo notevole, stante la richiesta di Ljajic alla Fiorentina di 1,6 mln.


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me i soldi di Robinho vanno interamente per Ljajic.
> Avranno parlato di 8-10 milioni, ecco perché l'accelerata su Robinho, si punta ad avere il serbo per l'arrivo dei nazionali in ritiro.
> 
> Idea mia eh.



secondo me ne investiranno 6 per robinho e 2 per honda. Non esiste che paghino 8 ljajic in scadenza, con il precedente di montolivo ma con la testa calda che ha ljajic, che non è disciplinato e buono come il nostro capitano.


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A 21 anni non era forte come lo è adesso, Jovetic. L'esplosione l'ha avuta nella stagione 2011/2012, anche se prima aveva segnato qualche gol in Champions League.
> 
> Ripeto, adesso è più forte Jovetic di Ljajic, ma tra un paio d'anni ne riparliamo... secondo me Ljajic ha margini di crescita importanti.



E' stato uno dei migliori giocatori di quella champions league, chiamaci poco.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Che poi Ljajic non lo voglio anche perchè dobbiamo fare il 4-3-1-2. Senza se e senza ma; il miglior modulo per il Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi Ljajic non lo voglio anche perchè dobbiamo fare il 4-3-1-2. Senza se e senza ma; il miglior modulo per il Milan.



Per quale motivo??? Perchè l'ha detto il nano??? Cioè un modulo oramai superato, nessuno tra le big, ma anche tra le squadre di medio livello europeo, lo utilizza più. Bah....


----------



## ROQ (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi Ljajic non lo voglio anche perchè dobbiamo fare il 4-3-1-2. Senza se e senza ma; il miglior modulo per il Milan.



lol? è l'esatto opposto , soprattutto per i nostri centrocampisti, e arrivando tanti 3\4isti\giocatori bravi sull'esterno, siamo perfetti per il 4-2-3-1, finalmente. il 4-3-1-2 ha senso con centrocampisti in grado di fare tutto che non abbiamo (a parte Montolivo), inoltre per giocare con un centrocampista scarso in più dovremmo rinunciare ad uno tra Elsharaawi e , se arrivasse, LLajic, che sono tra i pochi giocatori forti che avremmo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> lol? è l'esatto opposto , soprattutto per i nostri centrocampisti, e arrivando tanti 3\4isti\giocatori bravi sull'esterno, siamo perfetti per il 4-2-3-1, finalmente. il 4-3-1-2 ha senso con centrocampisti in grado di fare tutto che non abbiamo (a parte Montolivo), inoltre per giocare con un centrocampista scarso in più dovremmo rinunciare ad uno tra Elsharaawi e , se arrivasse, LLajic, che sono tra i pochi giocatori forti che avremmo...



Punti di vista, io sono fan del modulo col trequartista.


----------



## Graxx (8 Luglio 2013)

se il trequartista è un trequartista classico...di qualità...da ultimo passaggio e non un caprone come boateng allora ben venga il 4312...altrimenti meglio nemmeno iniziare...altra cosa di cui tener conto però è la poco qualità che abbiamo a centrocampo...e quindi sarebbe meglio il 4231...vedremo allegri oggi cosa dirà...


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi Ljajic non lo voglio anche perchè dobbiamo fare il 4-3-1-2. Senza se e senza ma; il miglior modulo per il Milan.



In realtà sarebbe uno dei peggiori,anche perchè abbiamo tenuto Elsha (o così pare).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per quale motivo??? Perchè l'ha detto il nano??? Cioè un modulo oramai superato, nessuno tra le big, ma anche tra le squadre di medio livello europeo, lo utilizza più. Bah....



Ma che vuol dire che le big europee non giocano con questo modulo; le big europee hanno pure mostri in campo che noi ci sogniamo di avere.
Se hai gli interpreti giusti può essere un buon modulo.
Nel 4-2-3-1 per me ci perdi a centrocampo. Finisci per bruciare Poli e poi anche Montolivo vedo snaturato in quel ruolo.
Invece nel 4-3-1-2 metti Poli playmaker e poi Montolivo e De Jong.
Honda è un trequartista coi controkaiser; ha tecnica e buona velocità.
Davanti metti Balotelli ed El Shaarawy come seconda punta o anche Balotelli-Pazzini.
Quando giocavamo col 4-3-1-2 avevamo Seedorf-Pirlo-Gattuso; Montolivo-Poli-De Jong sono le loro brutte copie è vero ma è tutto il Milan e il campionato italiano ad essersi ridimensionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire che le big europee non giocano con questo modulo; le big europee hanno pure mostri in campo che noi ci sogniamo di avere.
> Se hai gli interpreti giusti può essere un buon modulo.
> Nel 4-2-3-1 per me ci perdi a centrocampo. Finisci per bruciare Poli e poi anche Montolivo vedo snaturato in quel ruolo.
> Invece nel 4-3-1-2 metti Poli playmaker e poi Montolivo e De Jong.
> ...


Poli playmaker e De Jong mezzala???









Madò...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Poli playmaker e De Jong mezzala???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E il buon Nigel dove lo metti?
In quel ruolo giocava Gattuso per dirti, Gattuso!


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

Poli playmaker, Elsha seconda punta, de jong mezzala.. Cioè ma guarda che sei vuoi farti venire da vomitare basta che ti ficchi due dita in gola, perché è quello l'effetto che farà il milan.
Un 4-2-3-1 con tre giocatori pieni di qualità come elsha-honda-ljajic è solo che la soluzione migliore, anche perché a livello difensivo tanto elsha e ljajic hanno il fisico per rientrare, ma con balo centravanti e loro tre dietro, con montolivo a fare il regista affianco a De Jong come scudiero si può impostare un ottimo possesso palla. Sia Ljajic sia Honda sia Elsha corrono tantissimo. Con loro il possesso palla e avanzato e il pressing alto non sarebbero affatto utopici, ma principi cardine.


----------



## ROQ (8 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> lol? è l'esatto opposto , soprattutto per i nostri centrocampisti, e arrivando tanti 3\4isti\giocatori bravi sull'esterno, siamo perfetti per il 4-2-3-1, finalmente. il 4-3-1-2 ha senso con centrocampisti in grado di fare tutto che non abbiamo (a parte Montolivo), inoltre per giocare con un centrocampista scarso in più dovremmo rinunciare ad uno tra Elsharaawi e , se arrivasse, LLajic, che sono tra i pochi giocatori forti che avremmo...



certo per carità, anche Silvio e di conseguenza acciughina, però è un dato di fatto che non è che a CC abbiamo Gerrard e Lampard, ma neanche Pogba o Candreva, per dirne due che erano facili da prendere... De jong davanti alla difesa (da solo) rende al 50% perchè come regista non sa andare oltre il passaggino alla tacchinardi. Montolivo rende bene lo stesso ma è l'unico, poi chi abbiamo? a me ispirava Boateng, ma oggi come oggi fa ****** ovunque, mica solo ala o 3\4ista. poi ci son muntari e Poli, nei arrivato, che in teoria è venuto a fare il vice Montolivo ma vista la disperazione in cui siamo effettivamente potrebbe prenderne il posto sul centro dx, facendo spostare Montolivo a sx... poi però davanti resta il problema di dover rinunciare ad uno tra Elsha ed il nuovo acquisto che ci sarà, che probabilmente sarà uno più forte di quell che abbiamo


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E il buon Nigel dove lo metti?
> In quel ruolo giocava Gattuso per dirti, Gattuso!



De Jong ha sempre giocato da centale in un 4-2-3-1, al Manchester come in nazionale, e come ottimi risultati. Montolivo per giocare in quello stesso ruolo vicino a lui deve avere senso della posizione e capacità interditoria, che quest'anno ha largamente dimostrato di possedere, tanto che spesso era in linea coi difensori a chiudere gli spazi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> De Jong ha sempre giocato da centale in un 4-2-3-1, al Manchester come in nazionale, e come ottimi risultati. Montolivo per giocare in quello stesso ruolo vicino a lui deve avere senso della posizione e capacità interditoria, che quest'anno ha largamente dimostrato di possedere, tanto che spesso era in linea coi difensori a chiudere gli spazi.



Allora prendiamo Poli e spediamolo in panchina.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

Dai dai dai


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Poli playmaker, Elsha seconda punta, de jong mezzala.. Cioè ma guarda che sei vuoi farti venire da vomitare basta che ti ficchi due dita in gola, perché è quello l'effetto che farà il milan.
> Un 4-2-3-1 con tre giocatori pieni di qualità come *elsha-honda-ljajic* è solo che la soluzione migliore, anche perché a livello difensivo tanto elsha e ljajic hanno il fisico per rientrare, ma con balo centravanti e loro tre dietro, con montolivo a fare il regista affianco a De Jong come scudiero si può impostare un ottimo possesso palla. Sia Ljajic sia Honda sia Elsha corrono tantissimo. Con loro il possesso palla e avanzato e il pressing alto non sarebbero affatto utopici, ma principi cardine.



El Sha scommessa
Ljajic scommessa
Honda mezza scommessa


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E il buon Nigel dove lo metti?
> In quel ruolo giocava Gattuso per dirti, Gattuso!



De Jong è un mediano centrale, quello è il suo ruolo. Deve dare equilibrio alla squadra, punto. Non ha il dinamismo per fare un ruolo alla Gattuso, che giocava a tutto campo per 90 minuti. Poi Poli è una mezzala.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Sha scommessa
> Ljajic scommessa
> Honda mezza scommessa



Elsha scommessa??? Ma dai.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allora prendiamo Poli e spediamolo in panchina.



vabbe che poli parta da panchinaro non ci vedo niente di male eh , non stai parlando di iniesta


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> El Sha scommessa
> Ljajic scommessa
> Honda mezza scommessa



hai appena definito te honda un trequartista coi controkaiser, a fare il trequartista in un 4-3-1-2 o in un 4-2-3-1 ti cambia una sega, hai solo più alternative di passaggio e per uno come honda che verticalizza spesso è solo che un bene.
Elsha scommessa? Fuma meno.
Lljajic non è una scommessa, ha fatto bene proprio da esterno quest'anno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> hai appena definito te honda un trequartista coi controkaiser, a fare il trequartista in un 4-3-1-2 o in un 4-2-3-1 ti cambia una sega, hai solo più alternative di passaggio e per uno come honda che verticalizza spesso è solo che un bene.
> Elsha scommessa? Fuma meno.
> Lljajic non è una scommessa, ha fatto bene proprio da esterno quest'anno.



Se per te 4 mesi da campione ( sia per El Sha che per Ljajic) bastano per definire un giocatore campione e formato, abbiamo una visione del calcio diversa.


----------



## ROQ (8 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E il buon Nigel dove lo metti?
> In quel ruolo giocava Gattuso per dirti, Gattuso!


infatti ha fatto schifo per anni, De Jong può giocare solo in un CC dove si limita a portare la borraccia agli altri, e nel miglior 4-2-3-1 sarebbe l'unico giocatore con dei piedi normali


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Fra l'altro, piccola curiosità. Ljajic è musulmano come El Shaarawy.


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro, piccola curiosità. Ljajic è musulmano come El Shaarawy.



e montolivo è ateo.XD


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2013)

Gomez alla Fiorentina, in questo caso credo debbano liberarlo per forza visto che Jovetic ancora non l'hanno venduto, è il momento giusto per avanzare un'offerta.


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> De Jong è un mediano centrale, quello è il suo ruolo. Deve dare equilibrio alla squadra, punto. Non ha il dinamismo per fare un ruolo alla Gattuso, che giocava a tutto campo per 90 minuti. Poi Poli è una mezzala.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Non ha detto scommessa persa, è già qualcosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro, piccola curiosità. Ljajic è musulmano come El Shaarawy.



El è Musulmano?!


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> El è Musulmano?!



Sì, praticante a parte il Ramadan, così dichiarò qualche mese fa.


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

Elsha mezzo egiziano.
Montolivo mezzo tedesco.
Cristante mezzo canadese.
Balotelli africano naturalizzato italiano.

Stiamo creando la squadra di incroci, si sa che sono i più forti.XD


----------



## Corpsegrinder (8 Luglio 2013)

El Shaarawy è musulmano come io sono un fontamentalista cattolico


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"Ljajic è una possibilità, abbiamo parlato con la Fiorentina, dipende dal costo,se la fiorentina se ne vuole privare".*


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"Ljaijc è una possibilità. Ne abbiamo parlato qualche volta con la FIorentina. Ed io ne ho parlato con Pradè".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

Se va via Robinho, arriva Ljajic.


----------



## Nuccio1977 (8 Luglio 2013)

Provare a prendere Lavezzi no??


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Quindi penso che a questo punto ceduto Binho, arrivi quasi sicuramente Ljajic.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

Nuccio1977 ha scritto:


> Provare a prendere Lavezzi no??



I costi di ingaggio e cartellino sono diversi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

Dipende se la fiorentina lo vuole vendere,dopo tutte le spalate che ci ha dato Ljajic io non riesco proprio a vederlo che accetta il milan.


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> I costi di ingaggio e cartellino sono diversi.



ed è pure più scarso


----------



## iceman. (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> ed è pure più scarso



Lavezzi scarso non credo, al limite con il 4-3-1-2 e' inutile.


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Lavezzi scarso non credo, al limite con il 4-3-1-2 e' inutile.



Non scarso in senso assoluto, ma più scarso di Ljiajc per cui prevedo una carriera da grandissimo giocatore


----------



## iceman. (8 Luglio 2013)

Potrebbe anche essere, Ljiajc a differenza dell'argentino e' un giocatore duttile, la cosa brutta e' che se esplode, lo vendono.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Potrebbe anche essere, Ljiajc a differenza dell'argentino e' un giocatore duttile, la cosa brutta e' che se esplode, lo vendono.



Beh, probabilmente hai ragione, però per il momento meglio prenderlo.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

Lavezzi per me è un ottimo esterno nel campionato italiano. Ma credo che stiamo parlando del nulla...


----------



## iceman. (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh, probabilmente hai ragione, però per il momento meglio prenderlo.



Plusvalenza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Lavezzi per me è un ottimo esterno nel campionato italiano. Ma credo che stiamo parlando del nulla...



infatti molto meglio il pocho di Ljajic...almeno è una garanzia


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> infatti molto meglio il pocho di Ljajic...almeno è una garanzia



Ma col 4-3-1-2 è proprio inutile...


----------



## The Ripper (8 Luglio 2013)

ci serve un giocatore che sappia muoversi anche nello stretto, dribblare.
Lavezzi va bene solo in velocità. Non è un caso che il Napoli senza di lui sia andato meglio.

Lavezzi non serve a nulla. esterno? fiducia a Niang a quel punto...


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Luglio 2013)

Sarebbe ottimo al posto di Robinho, ma ci sarebbe forte concorrenza davanti visto il cambio di modulo, e non vorrei che Stephan venisse messo in disparte!


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

La fiorentina chiede 12 milioni una bella ladrata visto che gli scade il contratto nel 2014.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;227480 ha scritto:


> La fiorentina chiede 12 milioni una bella ladrata visto che gli scade il contratto nel 2014.



Davvero?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;227480 ha scritto:


> La fiorentina chiede 12 milioni una bella ladrata visto che gli scade il contratto nel 2014.



Fonte?


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;227480 ha scritto:


> La fiorentina chiede 12 milioni una bella ladrata visto che gli scade il contratto nel 2014.



Lo pagheremo 6

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Fonte?



Dalla firma per me è una speranza


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

Ora non ricordo la fonte ma sta cifra 10/12 gira da un paio di giorni in vari siti poi non so.



jaws ha scritto:


> Lo pagheremo 6
> 
> 
> Dalla firma per me è una speranza


, ecco cosa aveva postato MAryo, non credo che pure lui trolli.

http://www.milanworld.net/atletico-madrid-interessato-ljajic-vt8446.html


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Ah . Sul alcuni siti leggo cifre tipo 8-9 mln, oppure su altri cash più qualche contropartita. Credo che la verità sia nel mezzo.


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

12 trattabili ci stanno, tanto se arriva viene per meno eh..la Fiore spara alto com'è giusto che sia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

si le cifre che girano sono quelle , tanto prima bisogna vendere Robihno poi in tal caso vediamo come finisce con Ljajić


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma col 4-3-1-2 è proprio inutile...



Anche Ljajic...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

Col 4-3-1-2 giocherebbe da seconda punta al fianco di Balotelli.


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Col 4-3-1-2 giocherebbe da seconda punta al fianco di Balotelli.



Pensavo da mezz'ala


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Col 4-3-1-2 giocherebbe da seconda punta al fianco di Balotelli.



Quindi non nel suo ruolo ideale,esattamente come farebbe Elsha.
Non capisco la voglia sfrenata di giocare con gente fuori ruolo (o quasi),quando si potrebbe fare un 4-2-3-1 ed essere tutti contenti."Ehhhhhh le due punte!!!!111!!" (cit. Ilvio)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quindi non nel suo ruolo ideale,esattamente come farebbe Elsha.
> Non capisco la voglia sfrenata di giocare con gente fuori ruolo (o quasi),quando si potrebbe fare un 4-2-3-1 ed essere tutti contenti."Ehhhhhh le due punte!!!!111!!" (cit. Ilvio)


Ah, perché quale sarebbe il ruolo ideale di Ljajic?


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, perché quale sarebbe il ruolo ideale di Ljajic?



Credo trequartista o al limite esterno alto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ah, perché quale sarebbe il ruolo ideale di Ljajic?



Lo stesso di Elsha,ma secondo me potrebbe anche giocare a destra,essendo un giocatore più estroso e meno legato allo schema "rientro sul destro e tiro".


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

ma infatti avevo già detto la mia l'altro giorno : Ljajic è un alter ego superfluo di Stephan...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo stesso di Elsha,ma secondo me potrebbe anche giocare a destra,essendo un giocatore più estroso e meno legato allo schema "rientro sul destro e tiro".



Alla Fiore aveva comunque una completa libertà di movimento giocando da seconda punta libera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> ma infatti avevo già detto la mia l'altro giorno : Ljajic è un alter ego superfluo di Stephan...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Beh,partiva sempre da sinistra per poi svariare un po'.
Quoto quando dici che è simile a Elsha,anche lui fa fatica a giocare da riferimento offensivo perchè gli serve spazio per puntare la difesa.Però secondo me può stare anche a destra,quindi non lo definirei superfluo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lo stesso di Elsha,ma secondo me potrebbe anche giocare a destra,essendo un giocatore più estroso e meno legato allo schema "rientro sul destro e tiro".


Mah, il passo per essere un esterno proprio non ce l'ha. Ljajic come tipologia di giocatore è similare a Jovetic, non molto veloce ma con grande tecnica, quando l'ho visto alla Fiorentina io ho visto una seconda punta, né un trequartista suggeritore dietro le punte, né un esterno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, il passo per essere un esterno proprio non ce l'ha. Ljajic come tipologia di giocatore è similare a Jovetic, non molto veloce ma con grande tecnica, quando l'ho visto alla Fiorentina io ho visto una seconda punta, né un trequartista suggeritore dietro le punte, né un esterno.



Partiva sempre a sinistra nel 4-3-3,magari interpretando il ruolo un po' diversamente da Elsha,ma di sicuro non giocava in mezzo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E' stato uno dei migliori giocatori di quella champions league, chiamaci poco.


Sì, lo so. Ti dico che però non era forte come lo è adesso. In due anni possono cambiare molte cose anche per Ljajic. 

Ovvio che tra Ljajic e Jovetic preferisco il secondo OGGI, ma è anche vero che Jovetic, costando 30 milioni, è fuori dalla nostra portata.

La scelta per noi non è tra Jovetic e Ljajic purtroppo... ma tra Ljajic e probabilmente uno di quei nomi low cost che fanno venire l'orticaria solo a pensarci...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Partiva sempre a sinistra nel 4-3-3.


Quando si è trattato di 4-3-3 ma la Fiorentina ha a lungo giocato anche col 3-5-2.


----------



## Devil May Cry (8 Luglio 2013)

Ma chi lo vuole sto mezzo giocatore


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì, lo so. Ti dico che però non era forte come lo è adesso. In due anni possono cambiare molte cose anche per Ljajic.
> 
> Ovvio che tra Ljajic e Jovetic preferisco il secondo OGGI, ma è anche vero che Jovetic, costando 30 milioni, è fuori dalla nostra portata.
> 
> La scelta per noi non è tra Jovetic e Ljajic purtroppo... ma tra Ljajic e probabilmente uno di quei nomi low cost che fanno venire l'orticaria solo a pensarci...



Si beh ovvio che la scelta non ce l'abbiamo, Ljajic ha grandissime capacità e nessuno le discute, ciò che lascia perplessi è la sua mentalità che pare non esser quella del grande giocatore. 

Negli ultimi anni Jovetic ha dimostrato di esser un professionista serio dentro e fuori dal campo, Adem ha dimostrato l'opposto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> la Fiorentina ha a lungo giocato anche col 3-5-2.



...prima di passare al 4-3-3 per l'inadeguatezza del 3-5-2 
Comunque Ljajic ha avuto i suoi momenti anche in un attacco a due,ma il salto di qualità lo ha fatto a sinistra nel 4-3-3.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh ovvio che la scelta non ce l'abbiamo, Ljajic ha grandissime capacità e nessuno le discute, ciò che lascia perplessi è la sua mentalità che pare non esser quella del grande giocatore.
> 
> Negli ultimi anni Jovetic ha dimostrato di esser un professionista serio dentro e fuori dal campo, Adem ha dimostrato l'opposto.


Sì, anche Jovetic però ha le sue controindicazioni, cioè gli infortuni. 

Poi per come la vedo io, visto che siamo a corto di piedi buoni, è sempre meglio un giocatore magari un po' più difficile da gestire che un bravo ragazzo con i piedi quadrati...

La qualità si paga, si paga a caro prezzo... al momento siamo alla ricerca disperata di qualità. Purtroppo i soldi per prendere giocatori anche promettenti come Thiago Alcantara o Eriksen o Goetze o Isco non ci sono, quindi l'alternativa è Honda. Soldi per prendere Jovetic non ci sono, quindi si punta Ljajic... meglio Ljajic che magari puntare sul solito nome trito e ritrito da cui non ti puoi aspettare chissà cosa...


----------



## Jino (8 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì, anche Jovetic però ha le sue controindicazioni, cioè gli infortuni.
> 
> Poi per come la vedo io, visto che siamo a corto di piedi buoni, è sempre meglio un giocatore magari un po' più difficile da gestire che un bravo ragazzo con i piedi quadrati...
> 
> La qualità si paga, si paga a caro prezzo... al momento siamo alla ricerca disperata di qualità. Purtroppo i soldi per prendere giocatori anche promettenti come Thiago Alcantara o Eriksen o Goetze o Isco non ci sono, quindi l'alternativa è Honda. Soldi per prendere Jovetic non ci sono, quindi si punta Ljajic... meglio Ljajic che magari puntare sul solito nome trito e ritrito da cui non ti puoi aspettare chissà cosa...



Io credo che alla base di un calciatore ci sia l'uomo, ci sia la testa. Un giocatore difficile da gestire mi può star bene, se è garanzia però, che sappia far la differenza. Sono un esempio Balotelli, Ibrahimovic. Lo sarebbe stato Tevez. 

Questo Ljajic a 10 mln di euro per me non è una scommessa, a quei soldi è un investimento, punto. Io a quei soldi non lo prenderei mai. Poi se arriverà per quanto mi riguarda sarà il benvenuto e mi auguro di tutto cuore possa smentire tutti quei critici, che però lo sono giustamente, visto cosa ha fatto fin'ora in carriera.


----------



## korma (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mah, il passo per essere un esterno proprio non ce l'ha. Ljajic come tipologia di giocatore è similare a Jovetic, non molto veloce ma con grande tecnica, quando l'ho visto alla Fiorentina io ho visto una seconda punta, né un trequartista suggeritore dietro le punte, né un esterno.



non molto veloce????allora l'hai visto poco o nulla...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> non molto veloce????allora l'hai visto poco o nulla...



è agilissimo nello stretto,nei movimenti,ma non mi sembra uno che nello scatto possa essere definito veloce


----------



## korma (8 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si beh ovvio che la scelta non ce l'abbiamo, Ljajic ha grandissime capacità e nessuno le discute, ciò che lascia perplessi è la sua mentalità che pare non esser quella del grande giocatore.
> 
> Negli ultimi anni Jovetic ha dimostrato di esser un professionista serio dentro e fuori dal campo, Adem ha dimostrato l'opposto.



non capisco cosa abbia fatto di cosi' grave...e a che comportamenti ti riferisci?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> è agilissimo nello stretto,nei movimenti,ma non mi sembra uno che nello scatto possa essere definito veloce



in una partita l'ho visto partire dalla sua trequarti,palla al piede e seminare i difensori e tirare in porta...na cariola...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_DajhQjU_A


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Pensavo da mezz'ala



Non dirlo ad alta voce 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ma sta favola poi che non è una seconda punta proprio non la capisco


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

ah, comunque:


* << Se Robinho va via arriva una seconda punta giovane, Ljajic è una possibilità e ci sono dei contatti con la Fiorentina. Bisogna vedere un po' cose ma entro il 20 agosto ci sarà qualcosa. >>

Adriano Galliani in conferenza oggi*


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non dirlo ad alta voce
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Ma sta favola poi che non è una seconda punta proprio non la capisco



Non è che sia affidabile sul numero di gol comunque...


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ah, comunque:
> 
> 
> * <<Se dovesse partire Robinho arriverà una seconda punta. Per Ljajic ci sono delle chiacchiere, non lo nego>>
> ...



Quindi, non arriva lui 
Ha detto per caso se Ljajic lo tradisce o meno?


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> ah, comunque:
> 
> 
> * <<Se dovesse partire Robinho arriverà una seconda punta. Per Ljajic ci sono delle chiacchiere, non lo nego>>
> ...



Ha detto che spesso sente Pradè anche.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non è che sia affidabile sul numero di gol comunque...



I giocatori affidabili non possiamo più permetterceli, o meglio, possiamo comprare giocatori sul cui scarso rendimento c'è grande affidabilità 

Ormai son tutte scommesse

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ha detto che spesso sente Pradè anche.



Si ho completato, avevo letto male


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma sta favola poi che non è una seconda punta proprio non la capisco



Basta guardare i numeri:3 gol da seconda punta nel 3-5-2,8 gol da attaccante esterno nel 4-3-3.
Adem ha certamente caratteristiche da seconda punta,ma che riesca ad esprimersi meglio partendo dall'esterno è un dato di fatto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Basta guardare i numeri:3 gol da seconda punta nel 3-5-2,8 gol da attaccante esterno nel 4-3-3.
> Adem ha certamente caratteristiche da seconda punta,ma che riesca ad esprimersi meglio partendo dall'esterno è un dato di fatto.



Mah, ripeto, secondo è più una questione mentale che altro, si è sbloccato a prescindere dal ruolo.


----------



## The P (8 Luglio 2013)

Quest'anno Ljaijc si è svegliato grazie alla prima partita in cui è stato messo esterno.

e comunque se siete ancora scettici...







(giusto per non ripetere la storiella El Shaarawi)


----------



## ROQ (8 Luglio 2013)

col Balo e Elsha rischian di essere 40 gol eh... l'anno prossimo sui calci di punizione voglio vedere Llajic Balo e Honda.. il portiere avversario si deve [email protected] in mano


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

korma ha scritto:


> non molto veloce????allora l'hai visto poco o nulla...


Con velocità da esterno mi riferisco ad El Sharaawy e Ljajic non mi sembra avere quel tipo di velocità.


----------



## peppe75 (8 Luglio 2013)

è un giocatore più che promettente....ha dribbling, corsa e sa calciare punizioni....è tanta tanta roba!


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

Sembra un pò meno esplosivo di El Shaa nel lungo. Non è un velocista, ma mica vuol dire che sia lento...


----------



## Frikez (8 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Quest'anno Ljaijc si è svegliato grazie alla prima partita in cui è stato messo esterno.
> 
> e comunque se siete ancora scettici...
> 
> ...



Non si vede 

Comunque avere giocatori duttili che ti danno la possibilità di cambiare modulo in corsa, passando al 4-3-3 o anche al 4-2-3-1, secondo me è molto positivo. 
Non avremo il problema di quest'anno con gente adattata, altro che "Boateng può ricoprire 5 ruoli", con Honda, Saponara e Ljajic avremo diverse alternative tattiche.
In questo momento non mi farei troppi problemi sulla sua collocazione, ben vengano certi giocatori di talento.


----------



## Graxx (8 Luglio 2013)

a noi servono giocatori di qualità...di tocco...dribbling...ultimo passaggio...saponara honda e lijaic lo sn...quindi ben vengano...


----------



## The P (8 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non si vede
> 
> Comunque avere giocatori duttili che ti danno la possibilità di cambiare modulo in corsa, passando al 4-3-3 o anche al 4-2-3-1, secondo me è molto positivo.
> Non avremo il problema di quest'anno con gente adattata, altro che "Boateng può ricoprire 5 ruoli", con Honda, Saponara e Ljajic avremo diverse alternative tattiche.
> In questo momento non mi farei troppi problemi sulla sua collocazione, ben vengano certi giocatori di talento.



vero non si vede l'mbed, ma se clicchi sul link in alto (al titolo del video) lo puoi vedere su youtube.
Cmq sono spezzoni di Lijajic dai 14-15 anni a 17 quando il Manchester strappo' l'opzione. Ha sempre giocato centrocampista-attaccante esterno destro. Sempre.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (8 Luglio 2013)

Io spero arrivi, poi il ruolo è secondario, se hai giocatori come El Shaarawy, Ljajic e Balotelli non puoi (e non devi) di certo rinchiuderli un uno schema


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Io spero arrivi, poi il ruolo è secondario, se hai giocatori come El Shaarawy, Ljajic e Balotelli non puoi (e non devi) di certo rinchiuderli un uno schema



Ecco, bravissimo. Il commento più sensato che ho letto. Basta con questi numeri, che sono solo la rovina del calcio.


----------



## ROQ (8 Luglio 2013)

4-2 fantasia, riprendiamo leonardo!


----------



## Doctore (8 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> col Balo e Elsha rischian di essere 40 gol eh... l'anno prossimo sui calci di punizione voglio vedere Llajic Balo e Honda.. il portiere avversario si deve [email protected] in mano


Anche avere qualcuno che sa tirare i calci d angolo non e' una cosa da poco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con velocità da esterno mi riferisco ad El Sharaawy e Ljajic non mi sembra avere quel tipo di velocità.


Si è molto potenziato rispetto agli anni passati. Anche in termini di velocità è migliorato.

Prenderemmo un giocatore che era lì lì per esplodere davvero, altri 4 o 5 mesi a quei livelli e il suo valore si sarebbe triplicato...

Le incognite sono sul piano mentale e psicologico. Bisogna vedere se non ricomincia a fare il beota con i compagni slavi sul SUV come faceva a Firenze fino all'anno scorso... ha mangiato pane a tradimento per 3 anni e mezzo, questo va detto... però era giovane e speriamo abbia messo davvero la testa a posto.


----------



## admin (8 Luglio 2013)

*Se il Milan cede Robinho al Santos questa sera, da domani potrà andare all'assalto di Ljajic per 7-8 milioni di euro. 

Sky*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Se il Milan cede Robinho al Santos questa sera, da domani potrà andare all'assalto di Ljajic per 7-8 milioni di euro.
> 
> Sky*



Troppi,per me massimo 6 bisogna spenderne


----------



## 2515 (8 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Troppi,per me massimo 6 bisogna spenderne



per me ne offriranno massimo 6, il resto andrà giusto giusto al cska per honda.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> per me ne offriranno massimo 6, il resto andrà giusto giusto al cska per honda.



Giusto. Bisognerà vedere se accettano. Potrebbero rischiare e aspettare che arrivi un'offerta dall'estero (strano che nessuno si sia fatto avanti), però in caso contrario resterebbero col cerino in mano...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

l'ideale sarebbe non spendere oltre i 10 milioni per entrambi,vediamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Se il Milan cede Robinho al Santos questa sera, da domani potrà andare all'assalto di Ljajic per 7-8 milioni di euro.
> 
> Sky*



Mah, per me ci buttiamo dentro una contropartita


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Giusto. Bisognerà vedere se accettano. Potrebbero rischiare e aspettare che arrivi un'offerta dall'estero (strano che nessuno si sia fatto avanti), però in caso contrario resterebbero col cerino in mano...



se ljajic non ha trovato l'accordo a sto punto è quasi ovvio che sia perché ha già l'accordo con noi..


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo che l'imminente incontro per Jovetic col City della Fiorentina non infici la nostra trattativa. A quel punto vedremo: se è Ljajic a voler proprio partire probabile partirà, ma per una cifra superiore ai 7-8 secondo me, se invece vuole solamente più soldi si accorda in qualche modo con la Fiorentina, che lo terrà come prima alternativa a Gomez e Rossi. Anche perchè oltre a loro due avrebbero solamente El Hamdaui.


----------



## Frikez (9 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mah, per me ci buttiamo dentro una contropartita



Emanuelson o Nocerino


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Speriamo che l'imminente incontro per Jovetic col City della Fiorentina non infici la nostra trattativa. A quel punto vedremo: se è Ljajic a voler proprio partire probabile partirà, ma per una cifra superiore ai 7-8 secondo me, se invece vuole solamente più soldi si accorda in qualche modo con la Fiorentina, che lo terrà come prima alternativa a Gomez e Rossi. Anche perchè oltre a loro due avrebbero solamente El Hamdaui.



dipende da come vuole giocare montella, non dimenticare cuadrado.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (9 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me non lo prendiamo. Stanno vendendo Jovetic a 30 milioni,non hanno bisogno di soldi.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Se il Milan cede Robinho al Santos questa sera, da domani potrà andare all'assalto di Ljajic per 7-8 milioni di euro.
> 
> Sky*



stasera ? ma sono già così a buon punto con la trattativa ? pensavo ci saremmo ridotti a cederlo il 15.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Troppi,per me massimo 6 bisogna spenderne



ma cosa importa a noi se non troppi?



Io comunque farei di tutto per prendere Jojo..


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> dipende da come vuole giocare montella, non dimenticare cuadrado.



In un ipotetico 4-3-3 hanno, per ora, senza contare Jovetic, 5 giocatori per 3 ruoli, uno dei quali è El Hamdaui, di cui non credo si fidino molto. Per quello dico che stenteranno un pò a vendere Ljajic. A meno che, visto che ha il contratto che scade l'anno prossimo (2014) non sia proprio lui a volersene andare via.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma cosa importa a noi se non troppi?
> 
> 
> 
> Io comunque farei di tutto per prendere Jojo..


Costa 30 mln......


----------



## Dexter (9 Luglio 2013)

Ljalic non verrebbe venduto per necessità di cash,semplicemente va in scadenza e non vogliono perderlo a 0. Poco importa che ricaveranno 30 cucuzze da Jovetic...Comunque a 6-7 milioni è un ottimo colpo,considerato anche l'ingaggio che sarà sul milione e mezzo.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> se ljajic non ha trovato l'accordo a sto punto è quasi ovvio che sia perché ha già l'accordo con noi..



Ci metterebbe un attimo lui e il suo procuratore a trovare un accordo con un'altra big.


----------



## sheva90 (9 Luglio 2013)

Potenzialmente è un gran giocatore, però lo vedo ancora un po' acerbo, aspettiamo di cedere Binho e vediamo che succede...


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Per me il fatto che galliani abbia iniziato così presto a parlarne con pradé, prima ancora di definire l'accordo col santos, significa che si cercherà di fare un blitz per Ljajic e chiudere rapidamente l'accordo. A mio avviso Galliani si è già fatto un'idea su che tipo di offerta fare.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Emanuelson o Nocerino



Si uno dei due, alla fine la voce su Emanuelson era girata davvero e qualche tempo fa si è parlato anche del napoletano per i viola.

Poi per caratura son gli unici 2 che possono interessare, gli altri o son troppo forti o troppo costosi per lo stipendio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma cosa importa a noi se non troppi?
> 
> 
> 
> Io comunque farei di tutto per prendere Jojo..



A me non importa nulla,più che altro vorrei anche honda da subito e se spendono tutti i soldi per il serbo non vorrei che usino la scusa di vendere boateng per prendere il giapponese subito,perché secondo me boateng rimane


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *c'è ancora qualche speranza che Adem Ljajic rimanga* a firenze.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228159 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *c'è ancora qualche speranza che Adem Ljajic rimanga* a firenze.



Speriamo, resti dov'è.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Il problema è chi prendere al posto di Ljajic. Fatemi un nome.


----------



## jaws (9 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il problema è chi prendere al posto di Ljajic. Fatemi un nome.



Nessuno, io voglio lui


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Nessuno, io voglio lui



Il problema è che quando arriverà il Moscardelli di turno e non Ljajic succederà il finimondo. Ne sono certo, perchè come al solito si pretendono i calciatori che non possiamo, per il momento (e per i prossimi anni), permetterci.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228159 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *c'è ancora qualche speranza che Adem Ljajic rimanga* a firenze.



è positivo, visto che, fino a ieri, la Gazzetta scriveva che Pradè era molto ottimista sulla possibilità di convincere Ljajic a rimanere.


----------



## juventino (9 Luglio 2013)

Dipende molto anche da cosa farà Jovetic. Se andrà via lui secondo me cercheranno di accontentare le richieste di Ljajic sul rinnovo.
Giocatore comunque che almeno a me non convince. La scorsa annata è stata l'unica decente che ha fatto finora alla fine. Fossi nel Milan proverei a prenderlo a zero come Montolivo, anche per vedere se quest'anno si confermerà ai livelli dello scorso anno.


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Dipende molto anche da cosa farà Jovetic. Se andrà via lui secondo me cercheranno di accontentare le richieste di Ljajic sul rinnovo.
> Giocatore comunque che almeno a me non convince. La scorsa annata è stata l'unica decente che ha fatto finora alla fine. Fossi nel Milan proverei a prenderlo a zero come Montolivo, anche per vedere se quest'anno si confermerà ai livelli dello scorso anno.



se il milan lo piglia a 0 la fiorentina credi che lo schieri in campo? Non è come montolivo che era largamente il miglior centrocampista e non si poteva fare a meno di lui, hanno rossi e Gomez da mettere in attacco, oltre a cuadrado. E poi Ljajic ti pare uno che sopporta un anno fischi e insulti da tutta la città e lavora sodo come Montolivo? Per una situazione ambientale è sempre meglio prenderlo subito, anche per lavorare immediatamente sulla sua testa. Passare un anno in una situazione del genere può solo danneggiare una testa calda come lui.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2013)

Ha 21 anni, il discorso del "ha fatto solo una buona annata" non ci sta. È normale, è giovanissimo. Come ElSha.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Secondo il* Corsera*, i dirigenti viola s'incontreranno *(per l'ultima volta)* con *Ramadani*, procuratore di *Ljaic*, per cercare di sbloccare la trattativa per il rinnovo contrattuale. *L'accordo risulta difficile. Nel caso non si dovesse trovare, è pronto l'assalto del Milan, che vorrebbe girare alla Viola il ricavato della cessione di Binho al Santos, pari a 8 mln*.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo trovino l'accordo, sto presuntuoso arrogante non deve manco accostarsi a Milanello.
Come detto in altri topic, voglio un giocatore esperto e già formato. Con tutti sti giovani non si vince una cippa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo trovino l'accordo, sto presuntuoso arrogante non deve manco accostarsi a Milanello.
> Come detto in altri topic, voglio un giocatore esperto e già formato. Con tutti sti giovani non si vince una cippa.



Perchè,con un giocatore esperto e già formato (e mediocre,perchè quelli possiamo permetterci) cosa vuoi vincere?


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perchè,con un giocatore esperto e già formato (e mediocre,perchè quelli possiamo permetterci) cosa vuoi vincere?



Se non è Ljajic, il prossimo attaccante sarà uno tipo Moscardelli. Con lui, già formato, possiamo ambire a vincere.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo trovino l'accordo, sto presuntuoso arrogante non deve manco accostarsi a Milanello.
> Come detto in altri topic, voglio un giocatore esperto e già formato. Con tutti sti giovani non si vince una cippa.



ti meriti matri


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> ti meriti matri



Ljajic è bello, bravo ed è fortissimo. Va bene cosi?


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo trovino l'accordo, sto presuntuoso arrogante non deve manco accostarsi a Milanello.
> Come detto in altri topic, voglio un giocatore esperto e già formato. Con tutti sti giovani non si vince una cippa.



è per ragionamenti del genere che siamo finiti nello schifo, lo sai vero?


----------



## UDG (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ljajic è bello, bravo ed è fortissimo. Va bene cosi?



Preferisco 1 Ljajic piuttosto che 10 Matri


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

a me se arrivasse pure Moscardelli a completare non dispiacerebbe ))


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Se parte Jovetic non credo proprio che venderanno pure lui, troveranno l'accordo





UDG ha scritto:


> Preferisco 1 Ljajic piuttosto che 10 Matri



non sono favorevole a Ljajic ma su questo sono d'accordo con te.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> a me se arrivasse pure Moscardelli a completare non dispiacerebbe ))


----------



## Prinz (9 Luglio 2013)

io vorrei capire quale salto di qualità di garantisce Ljiaic rispetto a Bojan. Spero di sbagliarmi onestamente, ma a me non ha mai detto nulla


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ljajic è bello, bravo ed è fortissimo. Va bene cosi?



non sto dicendo questo,ma dimmi i nomi di seconde punte accessibili al milan,migliori di ljajic


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

beh, tra Llajic e Bojan francamente io non avrei mai dubbi, guardate anche solo quanto hanno segnato per farvi un'idea... ma gli assist... francamente Bojan 9 partite su 10 è stato fumosissimo, certo se avesse giocato qualche volta di più dall'inizio invece di insistere su Seghigno magari lo si criticava meglio... chissà di chi è la colpa...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> io vorrei capire quale salto di qualità di garantisce Ljiaic rispetto a Bojan. Spero di sbagliarmi onestamente, ma a me non ha mai detto nulla



lajic gioca da 3 anni in italia(o forse 4) e nell'ultimo anno ha fatto la differenza nella fiorentina bojan ha fallito alla roma e da noi ed è finito all'ajax


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (9 Luglio 2013)

Mai piaciuto come giocatore, ma spero di ricredermi.
Ma la Fiorentina sul serio di priva sia di Ljajic che di Jo-Jo??


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> non sto dicendo questo,ma dimmi i nomi di seconde punte accessibili al milan,migliori di ljajic



Non abbiamo bisogno di una seconda punta, è proprio questo il punto. In attacco siamo già coperti.
Al Milan manca il centrocampista che faccia fare il salto di qualità.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Nessuno, io voglio lui



.


Ti aspettiamo Adem


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo bisogno di una seconda punta, è proprio questo il punto. In attacco siamo già coperti.
> Al Milan manca il centrocampista che faccia fare il salto di qualità.



si infortuna el shaarawi chi ci gioca vicino a balotelli? niang? se vendiamo robinho abbiamo 4 prime punte e una seconda punta,senza contare che ljajic è un giocatore duttile che ti permette di cambniare modulo durante la partita passando al 4-3-3 o al 4-2-3-1 visto che può fare sia la punta esterna sia il trequartista e attualmente un giocatore estroso come ljajic non lo abbiamo,sono giocatori che servono sempre in una squadra,per dire con le debite proporzioni la juve ha giaccherini.

a centrocampo prendiamo qualcuno solo se vendiamo boateng è meglio che ce lo ficchiamo in testa tutti quanti


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Non abbiamo bisogno di una seconda punta, è proprio questo il punto. In attacco siamo già coperti.
> Al Milan manca il centrocampista che faccia fare il salto di qualità.



Prima dici che ElShaarawy è un bidone e poi dici che non abbiamo bisogno di una seconda punta ?


----------



## hiei87 (9 Luglio 2013)

Se il budget di mercato è di 8 milioni (0 + il ricavato da Robinho), non si può pretendere di meglio di Ljajic , che peraltro secondo me è un grande prospetto e ci farebbe parecchio comodo.
Con 8 milioni o punti su un giovane, e anche lì puoi permetterti un giovane bravo solo in caso di circostanze particolari (il contratto in scadenza in questo caso), oppure prendi un mediocre alla Matri o qualche bollito di quelli che tanto piacevano al Gallo un tempo...
Sinceramente non trovo motivi per essere contrario all'arrivo di Ljajic nè da un punto di vista tecnico-tattico, nè di principio, considerando la coerenza del suo eventuale arrivo con il progetto che stiamo costruendo...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Prima dici che ElShaarawy è un bidone e poi dici che non abbiamo bisogno di una seconda punta ?



Che poi Ljajic manco è una seconda punta, in teoria.


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi Ljajic manco è una seconda punta, in teoria.



perchè lo è Elsharaawi? che pare sappia giocare solo esterno sx... ma quel nano maledetto vuole giocare col 4-3-1-2 ...


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi Ljajic manco è una seconda punta, in teoria.



Mi arrendo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Mi arrendo



E' un esterno Ljajic - -''


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

Infatti far arrivare sia Honda sia Ljajic vorrebbe dire che, anche se non all'inizio, si tornerà ai tre d'attacco o addirittura al 4-2-3-1 (forse non sempre, solo quando bisogna recuperare o sfondare la difesa), visto che Ljajic è un esterno ed Elsha pure.


----------



## Jaqen (9 Luglio 2013)

Ljiaic è un esterno. Gioca a destra.


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Infatti far arrivare sia Honda sia Ljajic vorrebbe dire che, anche se non all'inizio, si tornerà ai tre d'attacco o addirittura al 4-2-3-1 (forse non sempre, solo quando bisogna recuperare o sfondare la difesa), visto che Ljajic è un esterno ed Elsha pure.



ma speriamo, tra l'altro come già detto il titolare De Jong renderebbe il doppio in un 4-2-3-1 rispetto ad un CC a 3, comunque io confido che Ljajic arrivi a breve appena Dinho si accorda e per Honda dobbiam trovare circa 3 mln... l'ideale sarebbe aggiungere Emanuelson o Nocerino alla viola nella trattativa per avere un discreto sconto ed un minimo di liquidità, a quel punto non ci sarebbe neanche fretta di vendere Boateng (che se tenessimo non mi farebbe schifo)


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Agente *Ljajic*:"* Il Milan non mi ha contattato per Adem Ljajic *ma ha chiesto direttamente alla *Fiorentina*. I *rossoneri* prima devono trovare l'accordo con la *Fiorentina*, se trovano l'accordo poi noi parleremo con il *Milan*."


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228403 ha scritto:



> Agente *Ljajic*:"* Il Milan non mi ha contattato per Adem Ljajic *ma ha chiesto direttamente alla *Fiorentina*. I *rossoneri* prima devono trovare l'accordo con la *Fiorentina*, se trovano l'accordo poi noi parleremo con il *Milan*."



Frase probabilmente pronunciata con questa faccia: 
Galliani parla *sempre* prima con i giocatori.


----------



## Jino (9 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Frase probabilmente pronunciata con questa faccia:
> Galliani parla *sempre* prima con i giocatori.



Tutti lo fanno, anche se non si potrebbe.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

Si va bene è un terzino dai


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

------Balo------
Elsha-Honda-Llajic
--Monto-DeJong--

tutti nel loro ruolo migliore, è cosi semplice che ci arriverebbe persino acciughina (dopo qualche mese), e De Jong a parte il livello tecnico sarebbe eccelso, finalmente e anche l'altezza media non sarebbe male anche se mancherebbe un colpitore di testa veramente forte (il top sarebbe sostituire DeJong con Strootman, Capoue o l'altro francese amico di Pogba, aumenterebbe ulteriormente anche il livello tecnico)


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Luglio 2013)

A sto punto spero che non arrivi, altrimenti ogni volta nei topic prepartita ci sarà da morire


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> A sto punto spero che non arrivi, altrimenti ogni volta nei topic prepartita ci sarà da morire



Più che altro scrivere ogni volta 'sto nome con due j...


----------



## Graxx (9 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Più che altro scrivere ogni volta 'sto nome con due j...



effettivamente è un casino...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> effettivamente è un casino...



Vabbè dopo qualche mese hoimparato a sopportare anche El Shaarawy.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Luglio 2013)

Beh c'è l'alternativa, basta chiamarlo per nome Adem


----------



## ROQ (9 Luglio 2013)

Ljajic comunque costerebbe poco proprio perchè ha fatto 2 ******* e non ha prolungato il contratto, se no chiederebbero quanto chiedono per Jovetic. Per noi le alternative sarebbero puntare subito su Saponara titolare con Oduamedi riserva...


----------



## Graxx (9 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Ljajic comunque costerebbe poco proprio perchè ha fatto 2 ******* e non ha prolungato il contratto, se no chiederebbero quanto chiedono per Jovetic. Per noi le alternative sarebbero puntare subito su Saponara titolare con *Oduamedi* riserva...


----------



## 2515 (9 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Ljajic comunque costerebbe poco proprio perchè ha fatto 2 ******* e non ha prolungato il contratto, se no chiederebbero quanto chiedono per Jovetic. Per noi le alternative sarebbero puntare subito su Saponara titolare con Oduamedi riserva...



Ouduamadi è un attaccante ed è pure indecente, se credi davvero che possa fare anche solo la riserva al milan allora stai sognando di brutto


----------



## Tobi (9 Luglio 2013)

Ha degli ottimi colpi, 21 anni poi.. enormi margini di crescita


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Luglio 2013)

*Montella: "Ljajic ? L'ho trovato un pò ingrassato" *

a parte la sua rinomata nutella-dipendenza  mi sa che questo qua sta facendo di tutto per farsi vendere...


----------



## Aphex (9 Luglio 2013)

Nutellino vieni via da lì, non ti meritano 

Ps. Montella spione


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> Ljajic comunque costerebbe poco proprio perchè ha fatto 2 ******* e non ha prolungato il contratto, se no chiederebbero quanto chiedono per Jovetic. Per noi le alternative sarebbero puntare subito su Saponara titolare con Oduamedi riserva...



beh poco, se le notizie sono vere la fiorentina chiede 10 milioni mica poco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (10 Luglio 2013)

scambio alla pari con Antonini ???? due giovani alla pari ...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2013)

Lol,ma ha un fisico come il mio,c'ha pure la panzetta


----------



## rossovero (10 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Lol,ma ha un fisico come il mio,c'ha pure la panzetta



Io spero non lo prendano. Mi sembra incostante e poco professionale. E 10 milioni si possono spendere da altre parti


----------



## Corpsegrinder (10 Luglio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Io spero non lo prendano. Mi sembra incostante e poco professionale. E 10 milioni si possono spendere da altre parti



Più che altro questo qui è un mercenario. Ha 21 anni,e solo per aver fatto 6 mesi buoni in 3 anni in Italia si mette a fare delle maialate,come rifiutare il rinnovo per accasarsi da qualche parte a parametro zero. E poi Ramadani mi sembra uno peggio di Raiola: finiremmo con l'ingaggiare decine di pipponi serbi come tangenti.

Per me lo prendono come "bancomat": vogliamo acquistarlo,fargli ripetere una stagione come quella dell'anno scorso (sfruttando la vetrina della Champions) e rivenderlo subito a 30-40 milioni.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2013)

Un po' di pancetta è normale, quelli un po' predisposti si presentano tutti così.

E' quando si presentano come Robinho o come Muriel che c'è da preoccupars



Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Più che altro questo qui è un mercenario. Ha 21 anni,e solo per aver fatto 6 mesi buoni in 3 anni in Italia si mette a fare delle maialate,come rifiutare il rinnovo per accasarsi da qualche parte a parametro zero. E poi Ramadani mi sembra uno peggio di Raiola: finiremmo con l'ingaggiare decine di pipponi serbi come tangenti.
> 
> Per me lo prendono come "bancomat": vogliamo acquistarlo,fargli ripetere una stagione come quella dell'anno scorso (sfruttando la vetrina della Champions) e rivenderlo subito a 30-40 milioni.




Tanto i giocatori da noi non fanno in tempo a chiedere la cessione, li vendiamo prima


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Bargiggia* Adem Ljajic non rinnoverà* il contratto con la *Fiorentina*.


----------



## ROQ (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ouduamadi è un attaccante ed è pure indecente, se credi davvero che possa fare anche solo la riserva al milan allora stai sognando di brutto



dillo a galiani, che dopo la tripletta alla nazionale di contadini ha deciso di portarlo in ritiro. E ricordati che tutt'ora in rosa abbiamo Bonera (al momento prima riserva centrale) e Traorè.
Comunque Ljajic ha un fisico scandaloso, flaccido e con una muscolatura ridicola, senza ne massa ne tonicità soprattutto... neanche sulle gambe... però a quell'età in pochi mesi fai miracoli a meno che non sei sfigatissimo geneticamente, se citofoni Ventrone anche 2-3 settimane diventi Vin Diesel lol


----------



## jaws (10 Luglio 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> dillo a galiani, che dopo la tripletta alla nazionale di contadini ha deciso di portarlo in ritiro. E ricordati che tutt'ora in rosa abbiamo Bonera (al momento prima riserva centrale) e Traorè.
> Comunque Ljajic ha un fisico scandaloso, flaccido e con una muscolatura ridicola, senza ne massa ne tonicità soprattutto... neanche sulle gambe... però a quell'età in pochi mesi fai miracoli a meno che non sei sfigatissimo geneticamente, se citofoni Ventrone anche 2-3 settimane diventi Vin Diesel lol



a vederlo giocare non sembrerebbe così malmesso fisicamente


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24 ci sarebbe anche il Man UTD sulle tracce di Adem Ljajic. *


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Luglio 2013)

anche questo va a finire che lo si prende a 0 l'anno prossimo... ma se devo essere sincero, non credo ci sia molta differenza tra lui e bojan krkic


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 ci sarebbe anche il Man UTD sulle tracce di Adem Ljajic. *



Va a finire che, con la tiritera del prima si vende e poi si compra dovremo sorbirci il ritorno di Zè Love.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> anche questo va a finire che lo si prende a 0 l'anno prossimo... ma se devo essere sincero, non credo ci sia molta differenza tra lui e bojan krkic



Adem è molto più tosto fisicamente, piò potente.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Luglio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> 10 milioni si possono spendere da altre parti



c'è sempre la mina vagante matri.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 ci sarebbe anche il Man UTD sulle tracce di Adem Ljajic. *



Se sto maledetto di Robinho per il suo ingaggio ci fa saltare pure Ljajic dopo Tevez è da scorticare a mani nude, altro che andarsene in brasile. Fortuna che lo UTD è impegnato su Alcantara adesso, per non parlare della situazione di Rooney.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Se sto maledetto di Robinho per il suo ingaggio ci fa saltare pure Ljajic dopo Tevez è da scorticare a mani nude, altro che andarsene in brasile. Fortuna che lo UTD è impegnato su Alcantara adesso, per non parlare della situazione di Rooney.



La situazione Rooney è stata risolta qualche giorno fa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"Stamattina ho parlato con Daniele Pradé (ds viola)".*

non ha detto che ha parlato di Ljajic ma secondo me è probabile.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229318 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Stamattina ho parlato con Daniele Pradé (ds viola)".*
> 
> non ha detto che ha parlato di Ljajic ma secondo me è probabile.



Dove ha parlato Galliani?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Dove ha parlato Galliani?



dopo le firme che ha fatto con la Chronotech


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Avranno parlato di orologi.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Dove ha parlato Galliani?



dopo aver ultimato la sponsorizzazione con la chronotech gli hanno chiesto di pradé e lui ha risposto di averlo sentito in mattinata, è stata riportata sul sito ufficiale quindi è vera.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229329 ha scritto:


> dopo le firme che ha fatto con la Chronotech



.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Se non ci liberiamo del re delle pedalate che gli darei nel sedere, non potremo prendere Ljajic. Più tempo passa e più è probabile l'inserimento di qualche club per Ljajic e più è probabile che resteremo col cerino in mano come è successo per Tevez.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> dopo aver ultimato la sponsorizzazione con la chronotech gli hanno chiesto di pradé e lui ha risposto di averlo sentito in mattinata, è stata riportata sul sito ufficiale quindi è vera.



Grazie a entrambi.


----------



## SuperMilan (10 Luglio 2013)

_Ljajic non tradisce_ (cit. ormai evergreen, buona per ogni stagione)


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Galliani meglio che stia un po zitto, ha fatto capire che sono interessati a lui ma ora basta, poi finisce che rinnova e Ljajic si gasa tutto poi dirà ho rifiutato il Milan la fiorentina e superiore e bla bla.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ormai Ilicic andrà alla fiorentina, pure zamparini ha detto che vuole andare lì ed è lì che andrà.

Di Marzio ha appena detto "con i soldi di robinho, il Milan prenderà Ljajic, subito dopo la Fiorentina chiuderà per Ilicic."


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ormai Ilicic andrà alla fiorentina, pure zamparini ha detto che vuole andare lì ed è lì che andrà.
> 
> Di Marzio ha appena detto "con i soldi di robinho, il Milan prenderà Ljajic, subito dopo la Fiorentina chiuderà per Ilicic."



C'è così tanta differenza tra i due ???


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo di Marzio in caso di cessione di Robinho il Milan *potrebbe prendere Ljajic*, sempre secondo l'esperto di mercato crede che *il Milan possa offrire 7/8 milioni la Fiorentina ne chiede 10*.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è così tanta differenza tra i due ???



Ilicic è sopravvalutatissimo, un mediocre che dopo 6 mesi buoni non ha più fatto niente, è andato sempre in peggiorando.


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229457 ha scritto:


> Secondo di Marzio in caso di cessione di Robinho il Milan *potrebbe prendere Ljajic*, sempre secondo l'esperto di mercato crede che *il Milan possa offrire 7/8 milioni la Fiorentina ne chiede 10*.



In caso di cessione di Robinho? Mavva???  

Non ci vuole un muro a capire che siamo ostaggi dello zingaro brasiliano


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ilicic è sopravvalutatissimo, un mediocre che dopo 6 mesi buoni non ha più fatto niente, è andato sempre in peggiorando.



Ljajic quanti lustri ha giocato da campione ?


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ljajic quanti lustri ha giocato da campione ?



Diciamo che Ilicic è partito da fenomeno, sei mesi e poi il nulla. 

Ljajic invece ha sempre alternato buoni periodi a periodi neri. 

A me personalmente non esaltano ne l'uno ne l'altro, ma tra i due senza dubbio sceglio il giocatore viola.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ljajic quanti lustri ha giocato da campione ?



Ljajic è andato in crescendo, non in peggiorando, e questa crescita è avvenuta quando è stato messo nel suo ruolo, esterno. Ilicic è da quando Pastore è stato ceduto che fa schifo, ma Zamparini marcia ancora su quell'anno, ha chiesto 12 milioni alla fiorentina, pensa te..


----------



## pennyhill (10 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ljajic quanti lustri ha giocato da campione ?



Tre mesi.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ljajic è andato in crescendo, non in peggiorando, e questa crescita è avvenuta quando è stato messo nel suo ruolo, esterno. Ilicic è da quando Pastore è stato ceduto che fa schifo, ma Zamparini marcia ancora su quell'anno, ha chiesto 12 milioni alla fiorentina, pensa te..



Premesso che si equivalgono e non voglio creare una discussione inutile, in generale quando una squadra come il palermo vende il suo giocatore cardine e si indebolisce nettamente è logico che anche gli altri compagni di reparto ne risentano. Poi aggiungiamo che Ilicic è il giocatore con meno cervello del panorama europeo e il gioco è fatto.

Ripeto, per me Ilicic con la giusta mentalità (la giusta mentalità che dovrebbe acquisire Ljajic) non è inferiore al serbo...
Sto parlando del nulla comunque...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

I Della Valle comunque chiedono per un giocatore cifre che non tengono conto del fatto che il giocatore è in una situazione contrattuale delicata... 7, massimo 8 milioni devono essere sufficienti. Invece leggo che la richiesta è di 12 milioni. 

Se tirano troppo la corda va a finire come Montolivo.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Premesso che si equivalgono e non voglio creare una discussione inutile, in generale quando una squadra come il palermo vende il suo giocatore cardine e si indebolisce nettamente è logico che anche gli altri compagni di reparto ne risentano. Poi aggiungiamo che Ilicic è il giocatore con meno cervello del panorama europeo e il gioco è fatto.
> 
> Ripeto, per me Ilicic con la giusta mentalità (la giusta mentalità che dovrebbe acquisire Ljajic) non è inferiore al serbo...
> Sto parlando del nulla comunque...



Pure boateng se avesse un cervello funzionante sarebbe tutt'altro giocatore. Resta il fatto che Ljajic esce da un ottimo periodo, 11 gol in 26-28 partite, quasi tutti fatti negli ultimi 4 mesi. Quindi a livello di mentalità mi sembra molto più avanti, in più anche a livello fisico ilicic solleva non pochi dubbi. Ljajic si adatta anche da esterno, anzi è il suo ruolo e lo fa benissimo, ha gran controllo di palla e salta facilmente l'avversario diretto. Se vuoi fare un gioco di qualità e rapido in attacco con superiorità numerica è un giocatore che manca parecchio a questa squadra. Con Balotelli Elsha e Honda si troverebbe da dio.


----------



## The P (10 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che Ilicic è partito da fenomeno, sei mesi e poi il nulla.
> 
> Ljajic invece ha sempre alternato buoni periodi a periodi neri.
> 
> A me personalmente non esaltano ne l'uno ne l'altro, ma tra i due senza dubbio sceglio il giocatore viola.



Un attimo, Ilicic ha fatto una grandissima seconda parte di stagione. Ha retto da solo il Palermo, anche se ovviamente non è bastato.

2 sono stati i problemi fondamentali imho:

1) Dopo la prima stagione voleva andar via e il Palermo ha ceduto Pastore e lui no.
2) Al Palermo ha fatto peggio di Emanuelson nel Milan: Ha giocato mezzala, ala, trequartista, seconda punta.... ma che è? Così un giocatore non rende.


----------



## Ale (10 Luglio 2013)

non vorranno un montolivo bis e anche galliani ha capito che con montolivo aveva esagerato nel pretendere di averlo quasi a zero da subito. con un po di buonsenso da parte di tutti stavolta, l'affare si farà


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Tra Ilicic e il convintone serbo mi prendo tutta la vita Ilicic.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Tra Ilicic e il convintone serbo mi prendo tutta la vita Ilicic.



Ilicic ha detto chiaro e tondo che vuole la fiorentina eh, anche quando gli hanno chiesto del milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ilicic ha detto chiaro e tondo che vuole la fiorentina eh, anche quando gli hanno chiesto del milan.



E allora si fregasse. Che gli darà mai sta Fiorentina? Mah..


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Un attimo, Ilicic ha fatto una grandissima seconda parte di stagione. Ha retto da solo il Palermo, anche se ovviamente non è bastato.
> 
> 2 sono stati i problemi fondamentali imho:
> 
> ...



Hai perfettamente ragione. Ma si dice che di testa sia un giocatorino, che non sappia reggere la pressione.


----------



## The P (10 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione. Ma si dice che di testa sia un giocatorino, che non sappia reggere la pressione.



Questo non lo so. Sinceramente sia Ilicic che Ljajic li vedo due giocatori con un talento enorme. La testa magari li rovina.

Comunque il Palermo è una piazza difficilissima per i giocatori capaci di fare la differenza. Zamparini è troppo personaggio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Luglio 2013)

Il talento che ha Ilicic è 1/68 di quello di Ljajic, non scherziamo.


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2013)

Ilicic è un '88,Ljalic un '92...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ilicic è un '88,Ljalic un '92...



Occhio, una squadra di tutti giovani è controproducente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Jovetic sembra vicinissimo al city, io non credo che la viola si privi pure di ljajic


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ilicic è un '88,Ljalic un '92...



Ljajic dovrebbe essere '91, ma a parte questa mera questione numerica, quoto il post di Piero nella pagina precedente. MI ha tolto le parole di bocca.
ljajic è meglio di Ilicic da esterno, ma da trequartista vedo più pericoloso lo sloveno. E Ilicic è un metro e novanta, anche se non è abilissimo nel gioco aereo; Ljajic non ha a disposizione la sua struttura fisica.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;229553 ha scritto:


> Jovetic sembra vicinissimo al city, io non credo che la viola si privi pure di ljajic



Galliani e Pradè non stanno parlando per nulla e l'acquisto prossimo di Ilcic lo dimostra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Galliani e Pradè non stanno parlando per nulla e l'acquisto prossimo di Ilcic lo dimostra.



a parlare sono tutti bravi però, boh sarà che io non riesco a vedere la viola che ci da Ljajic.


----------



## 2515 (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Jovetic sembra vicinissimo al city, io non credo che la viola si privi pure di ljajic



Gomez arriva al posto di Jovetic, Ilicic arriva al posto di Ljajic. Anche perché ilicic costerebbe tipo 10 milioni, se ljajic non va via allora la fiorentina avrebbe per l'attacco rossi cuadrado e Gomez come titolari, ljajic già sarebbe riserva, secondo te spendono 10 milioni per ilicic da riserva?


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Gomez arriva al posto di Jovetic, Ilicic arriva al posto di Ljajic. Anche perché ilicic costerebbe tipo 10 milioni, se ljajic non va via allora la fiorentina avrebbe per l'attacco rossi cuadrado e Gomez come titolari, ljajic già sarebbe riserva, secondo te spendono 10 milioni per ilicic da riserva?



già vero che c'è pure cuadrado e Rossi mi ero scordata, nahh non credo che ne spenderebbero 10 per un panchinaro, boh ljajic in questi mesi non è stato cosi tanto carino con il Milan non riesco proprio a vederlo che accetta il milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Comunque la dimostrazione di quanto siano sparacavolate i giornali sta in questo:
Tutti i giornali e siti--> Galliani :" Ljajic? Ne ho parlato con Pradè"
Sito A.C.Milan e quindi le vere dichiarazioni---> Galliani: " Stamattina ho parlato con Pradè" ma non c'è alcun riferimento a Ljajic.

I giornali plasmano a loro piacimento anche le dichiarazioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque la dimostrazione di quanto siano sparacavolate i giornali sta in questo:
> Tutti i giornali e siti--> Galliani :" Ljajic? Ne ho parlato con Pradè"
> Sito A.C.Milan e quindi le vere dichiarazioni---> Galliani: " Stamattina ho parlato con Pradè" ma non c'è alcun riferimento a Ljajic.
> 
> I giornali plasmano a loro piacimento anche le dichiarazioni.


E di cosa avrebbe parlato con Pradè??? E' ovvio che si riferisse a Ljajic.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Stiamo parlando del nulla, robinho resta quindi ciao ciao Ljajic


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Il mercato del Milan ormai è fatto solo di chiacchiere. 

Nei fatti, al 10 di Luglio il nostro mercato è chiuso al 90%.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

A questo punto bisogna sperare che si impunti e che faccia come Montolivo,altrimenti salutiamo anche lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Luglio 2013)

Possiamo anche chiudere, cioè bisognerà aspettare Gennaio per prendere Honda.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

*Il Santos non prenderà Robinho ed il Milan, di conseguenza, non farà offerte per Ljajic. Effetto domino. Resterà alla Fiorentina, che ha già pronto il rinnovo di contratto.
*
Sky


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> A questo punto bisogna sperare che si impunti e che faccia come Montolivo,altrimenti salutiamo anche lui.


Non si può fare mercato in questa maniera.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non si può fare mercato in questa maniera.



dobbiamo resistere...ancora qualche anno su


----------



## Tahva (10 Luglio 2013)

Ma siamo veramente così tanto all'elemosina? Se non prendiamo due spicci da Robinho non possiamo comprare NESSUNO, e Honda non arriva se non gratis?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dobbiamo resistere...ancora qualche anno su


Dai per favore Fabry, io ho tifato Perugia tanti anni. Neanche con Gaucci c'è mai stata una situazione del genere.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Santos non prenderà Robinho ed il Milan, di conseguenza, non farà offerte per Ljajic. Effetto domino. Resterà alla Fiorentina, che ha già pronto il rinnovo di contratto.
> *
> Sky



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai per favore Fabry, io ho tifato Perugia tanti anni. Neanche con Gaucci c'è mai stata una situazione del genere.



lo so è veramente triste...pure il Southampton spende più di noi...2 giocatori 10 milioni per uno...uno di questi è Giaccherini


----------



## ed.vedder77 (10 Luglio 2013)

....Les Misérables......


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Stavolta non possiamo lamentarci. Sono stati chiari. Non ci sono soldi, arriva qualcuno solo se parte qualcun altro. O ti becchi sta minestra, o ti butti dalla finestra.

Ma non so per quanto si possa andare avanti così. Un anno fuori dalla Champions e porti i libri contabili in tribunale...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lo so è veramente triste...pure il Southampton spende più di noi...2 giocatori 10 milioni per uno...uno di questi è Giaccherini


L'impressione che fa più arrabbiare è che non gliene freghi nulla a nessuno... voglio dire vedi Galliani e va sempre tutto bene, a lui basta mettere le biglie a mollo tutta l'estate, vuoi a Forte de Marmi, vuoi in Costa Smeralda, vuoi sulle barchette di Perez e Preziosi...

Robinho è saltato? Scrolla le spalle e ti dice che il mercato è chiuso. Ora al 10 di Luglio lui è già in vacanza.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stavolta non possiamo lamentarci. Sono stati chiari. Non ci sono soldi, arriva qualcuno solo se parte qualcun altro. O ti becchi sta minestra, o ti butti dalla finestra.
> 
> Ma non so per quanto si possa andare avanti così. Un anno fuori dalla Champions e porti i libri contabili in tribunale...



io sinceramente spero di non arrivare così in basso...perchè a quel punto potrebbero andarsene Balotelli, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio...però se serve per uscire fuori da questa situazione allora va bene


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Santos non prenderà Robinho ed il Milan, di conseguenza, non farà offerte per Ljajic. Effetto domino. Resterà alla Fiorentina, che ha già pronto il rinnovo di contratto.
> *
> Sky




Facilmente pronosticabile.



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non si può fare mercato in questa maniera.




Lo so,è davvero umiliante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stavolta non possiamo lamentarci. Sono stati chiari. Non ci sono soldi, arriva qualcuno solo se parte qualcun altro. O ti becchi sta minestra, o ti butti dalla finestra.
> 
> Ma non so per quanto si possa andare avanti così. Un anno fuori dalla Champions e porti i libri contabili in tribunale...


Se i dirigenti di Juve o Real Madrid facessero certi discorsi alla tifoseria, si ritroverebbero appesi a testa in giù nel giro di due nanosecondi...

Stiamo perdendo la dignità di grande squadra.


----------



## Z A Z A' (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Stavolta non possiamo lamentarci. Sono stati chiari. Non ci sono soldi, arriva qualcuno solo se parte qualcun altro. O ti becchi sta minestra, o ti butti dalla finestra.
> 
> Ma non so per quanto si possa andare avanti così. Un anno fuori dalla Champions e porti i libri contabili in tribunale...



Non possiamo lamentarci per mancanza di onestà,ma per questa situazione oggettivamente ridicola possiamo eccome.
Non sta né in cielo né in terra quello a cui stiamo assistendo.


----------



## rossovero (10 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> c'è sempre la mina vagante matri.



Per caritá, intentendevo in altri settori del campo!


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Non possiamo lamentarci per mancanza di onestà,ma per questa situazione oggettivamente ridicola possiamo eccome.
> Non sta né in cielo né in terra quello a cui stiamo assistendo.



Assolutamente. Per quanto mi riguarda, però, ho sempre criticato la manca di onesta. Ora sono onesti e sinceri. Quindi è subentrata la rassegnazione (o quasi). Poi, nella storia del calcio è pieno di casi di squadre top top che sono diventate zero. Noi siamo i primi nè gli ultimi.

E se al raduno i "tifosi" intonano il coro "Siamo venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kakà" (uno che ha smesso di giocare al calcio 4 anni fa) significa che forse non c'è via di scampo.


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Santos non prenderà Robinho ed il Milan, di conseguenza, non farà offerte per Ljajic. Effetto domino. Resterà alla Fiorentina, che ha già pronto il rinnovo di contratto.
> *
> Sky



.


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2013)

noi tifosi abbiamo grandi colpe di questa situazione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> noi tifosi abbiamo grandi colpe di questa situazione.



ma quali colpe!!!il problema è solo uno..abbiamo un presidente che se ne strasbatte e ha deciso di non mollare piu una lira..punto


----------



## admin (10 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma quali colpe!!!il problema è solo uno..abbiamo un presidente che se ne strasbatte e ha deciso di non mollare piu una lira..punto



Ripeto: se si hanno tifosi che al raduno intonano "Siamo venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kakà"....


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> noi tifosi abbiamo grandi colpe di questa situazione.



Ma che grandi colpe dovremmo avere se il presidente non caccia più soldi!?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

Partirà, giustamente, Jovetic e resterà Ljajic.


----------



## Arsozzenal (10 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ripeto: se si hanno tifosi che al raduno intonano "Siamo venuti fin qua per vedere segnare Kakà"....



ma quelli erano 4 pensionati..li ho visti io!
che cosa dovrebbero fare i tifosi???contestare??in che modo??che cosa porterebbe di pratico una contestazione?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma che grandi colpe dovremmo avere se il presidente non caccia più soldi!?



si, ma se nessuno fa una contestazione dura quello non caccia soldi fino a 100 anni


----------



## Dexter (10 Luglio 2013)

se si parte dal presupposto che le proteste non portano a niente allora grazie...se si fa un casino della madonna qualcosa si smuove,non può rimanere tutto cosi com'è.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma quelli erano 4 pensionati..li ho visti io!
> che cosa dovrebbero fare i tifosi???contestare??in che modo??che cosa porterebbe di pratico una contestazione?



non dico come fanno i Romanisti, ma quasi...


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se si parte dal presupposto che le proteste non portano a niente allora grazie...se si fa un casino della madonna qualcosa si smuove,non può rimanere tutto cosi com'è.



che tipo di contestazione faresti??

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non dico come fanno i Romanisti, ma quasi...



cos'hanno fatto i romani??stanno ottenendo qualcosa?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma quelli erano 4 pensionati..li ho visti io!
> che cosa dovrebbero fare i tifosi???contestare??in che modo??che cosa porterebbe di pratico una contestazione?


Beh oddio... magari metterebbe proprietà e dirigenza di fronte alle loro responsabilità. Si sta declassando un club glorioso senza muovere un dito. Non so, non ci sono soluzioni in vista. Oltretutto le frasi di Berlusconi ("Non venderò mai il Milan") suonano di minaccia. Nessuno vuole i fuoriclasse, ma almeno uno straccio di progetto sì dai.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che tipo di contestazione faresti??
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



la piazza è diversa...loro da sempre possono al massimo lottare per lo scudetto...noi invece dobbiamo tornare a puntare la Champions...se si continua così si punta all'Europa League


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che tipo di contestazione faresti??


 [MENTION=102]Dexter[/MENTION] non esageriamo... 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ah,per la cronaca...oggi a roma le proteste si son calmate visto l'imminente arrivo di strootman,fonte sky...


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma cosa c'è da contestare ragazzi?! La politica societaria è CHIARA. Sono stati SINCERI. Tutti siamo a conoscenza della situazione, non sono le contestazioni che cambierebbero le cose. 

Il Milan è diventato questo, tutti ne siamo consapevoli, va accettato, punto. Anche se è dura visto il nostro passato.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma cosa ne so...una contestazione che metta in ridicolo questa gestione imbarazzante...cori e striscioni contro la dirigenza,quantomeno per fare vergognare un po' questa gente...i fumogeni,che tanto piacciono alla curva,sarebbe simpatico esplodessero davanti la sede,con qualche coro cafone stile romanisti



La situazione è chiara: dobbiamo autofinanziarci. E' talmente chiara che imbastire una protesta non serve a nulla. La Roma poi ha preso Strootman perchè cederà Marquinhos, Osvaldo e forse De Rossi.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è da contestare ragazzi?! La politica societaria è CHIARA. Sono stati SINCERI. Tutti siamo a conoscenza della situazione, non sono le contestazioni che cambierebbero le cose.
> 
> Il Milan è diventato questo, tutti ne siamo consapevoli, va accettato, punto. Anche se è dura visto il nostro passato.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La situazione è chiara: dobbiamo autofinanziarci. E' talmente chiara che imbastire una protesta non serve a nulla. La Roma poi ha preso Strootman perchè cederà Marquinhos, Osvaldo e forse De Rossi.



Infatti, inutile dire che a Roma grazie alle proteste arrivano Strootman. Anche noi se vendessimo El Shaarawy arriverebbe qualche volto nuovo più o meno importante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La situazione è chiara: dobbiamo autofinanziarci. E' talmente chiara che imbastire una protesta non serve a nulla. La Roma poi ha preso Strootman perchè cederà Marquinhos, Osvaldo e forse De Rossi.


Per ora però non li ha ceduti. E intanto compra....

Se si parte dal presupposto che con una protesta non risolvi mai niente, allora perché altre tifoserie protestano quando le cose non vanno? Partendo da questa idea, nessuno dovrebbe mai protestare. Per me la protesta servirebbe almeno per mettere un po' di pepe al cu.lo ai dirigenti e proprietà... lavorare più sotto pressione.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2013)

ma i romanisti,fatemi capire, che protesta hanno fatto???hanno esposto 4 striscioni fatti non da gruppi organizzati e insultato 2 giocatori..finita la protesta!!


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma i romanisti,fatemi capire, che protesta hanno fatto???hanno esposto 4 striscioni fatti non da gruppi organizzati e insultato 2 giocatori..finita la protesta!!



Una protesta tra l'altro grezzissima che sinceramente la facessero i tifosi del Milan mi farebbero provare vergogna.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Una protesta tra l'altro grezzissima che sinceramente la facessero i tifosi del Milan mi farebbero provare vergogna.



ma poi quello che hanno fatto loro lo potrebbe fare chiunque..non c'è bisogno della curva e di smobilitare il mondo..
tra l'altro i romanisti sono incazza.ti perchè hanno perso il derby,mica per altro..lo avessero vinto loro,a prescindere dal mercato e da tutto il resto,probabilmente la situazione sarebbe ribaltata


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma i romanisti,fatemi capire, che protesta hanno fatto???hanno esposto 4 striscioni fatti non da gruppi organizzati e insultato 2 giocatori..finita la protesta!!



Andrebbe benissimo una protesta stile Inter,che a quanto pare sta funzionando.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Andrebbe benissimo una protesta stile Inter,che a quanto pare sta funzionando.



Beh, da tifoso interista ad oggi sarei alquanto deluso da come sono stati spesi i primi soldi sul mercato. 25-30 mln per l'accoppiata Belfodil-Icardi. Mamma mia......


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2013)

saltato binho, salta pure questo ovviamente. Possiamo chiudere.


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'è da contestare ragazzi?! La politica societaria è CHIARA. Sono stati SINCERI. Tutti siamo a conoscenza della situazione, non sono le contestazioni che cambierebbero le cose.
> 
> Il Milan è diventato questo, tutti ne siamo consapevoli, va accettato, punto. Anche se è dura visto il nostro passato.



Sarò sincero, a me della non competitività importa fino ad un certo punto; d'altronde i veri tifosi si vedono nei momenti di difficoltà. Ciò che mi sta sulle palle è sentire sempre le solite battutine irritanti e ai limiti della bestemmia del duo Berlusconi-Galliani. La vicenda Tevez tra foto e dichiarazioni d'amore è stato qualcosa di atroce  A me basterebbe che tenessero chiuse quelle boccacce, ridimensionamento sì ma anche prese per il c .. eh no, mi dispiace. Non credo di pretendere troppo


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Andrebbe benissimo una protesta stile Inter,che a quanto pare sta funzionando.



avesse fatto il milan il mercato dell'inter su sto forum sarebbe scoppiato il finimondo dai...lasciatevelo dire ma avete il vizio di lamentarvi sempre!ogni cosa che succede è sempre una tragedia...


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Galliani quella volta con Tevez aveva girato il film in toto, mancava mandarlo sulle sale, non si era sbilanciato per niente  il nano ha bloccato tutto alla fine, facendo fare una figuraccia all'antennista...


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per ora però non li ha ceduti. E intanto compra....
> 
> Se si parte dal presupposto che con una protesta non risolvi mai niente, allora perché altre tifoserie protestano quando le cose non vanno? Partendo da questa idea, nessuno dovrebbe mai protestare. Per me la protesta servirebbe almeno per mettere un po' di pepe al cu.lo ai dirigenti e proprietà... lavorare più sotto pressione.



Li cederanno. Stanno offrendo a destra e a manca Osvaldo per coprire Strootman. Cederanno sicuro qualcuno, anzi più di uno. Le proteste sono inutili perchè sono stati chiari come mai prima: per comprare bisogna cedere. E il tutto non cambierà con la mancata cessione del 71. Dobbiamo (anzi dovete, parlo in generale) capire cosa sia e rappresenti il Milan oggi. Inutile sperare in qualcosa d'irrealizzabile. Non vedo perchè molti continuino a pretendere gente di valore, quando non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh, da tifoso interista ad oggi sarei alquanto deluso da come sono stati spesi i primi soldi sul mercato. 25-30 mln per l'accoppiata Belfodil-Icardi. Mamma mia......





Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> avesse fatto il milan il mercato dell'inter su sto forum sarebbe scoppiato il finimondo dai...lasciatevelo dire ma avete il vizio di lamentarvi sempre!ogni cosa che succede è sempre una tragedia...




Lasciate perdere i nomi dei giocatori,che possono piacere o non piacere,e badate alla sostanza.
Loro stanno spendendo,bene o male è relativo e dipende dallo staff dirigenziale,non dalla proprietà.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti, inutile dire che a Roma grazie alle proteste arrivano Strootman. Anche noi se vendessimo El Shaarawy arriverebbe qualche volto nuovo più o meno importante.



Lo capiranno tra un paio di settimane perchè le altre si muovono.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

A me se la società spende male da più fastidio che non spendere. Parla con i tifosi interisti del mercato, ne ho tanti di amici, non ce n'è uno di contento, sono tutti incacchiati!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Li cederanno. Stanno offrendo a destra e a manca Osvaldo per coprire Strootman. Cederanno sicuro qualcuno, anzi più di uno. Le proteste sono inutili perchè sono stati chiari come mai prima: per comprare bisogna cedere. E il tutto non cambierà con la mancata cessione del 71. Dobbiamo (anzi dovete, parlo in generale) capire cosa sia e rappresenti il Milan oggi. Inutile sperare in qualcosa d'irrealizzabile. Non vedo perchè molti continuino a pretendere gente di valore, quando non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere.



bravo!!
la verità è che molti tifosi non accettano che il milan non sia più quello di prima


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Galliani quella volta con Tevez aveva girato il film in toto, mancava mandarlo sulle sale, non si era sbilanciato per niente  il nano ha bloccato tutto alla fine, facendo fare una figuraccia all'antennista...



Io parlavo di adesso: "Tevez non mi tradisce" Foto varie:






Tanto valeva dire subito che l'argentino non era un obiettivo, poi se lo prendevi passavi per Re del mercato, se andava come è andata se non altro evitavi di fare la figura del pirla. Sono queste cose che non riesco più a spiegarmi


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lasciate perdere i nomi dei giocatori,che possono piacere o non piacere,e badate alla sostanza.
> Loro stanno spendendo,bene o male è relativo e dipende dallo staff dirigenziale,non dalla proprietà.



Spendono alla penide di augello, non possiamo prendere loro come esempio. Che poi spendendo ogni anno si ritrovano con un buco di 70 mln e passa e fuori dalle coppe peraltro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> A me se la società spende male da più fastidio che non spendere. Parla con i tifosi interisti del mercato, ne ho tanti di amici, non ce n'è uno di contento, sono tutti incacchiati!



Ripeto,non c'entra nulla.Loro spendono,noi no.Loro provano a migliorare,noi no.
Poi se c'è Branca a gestire i soldi,peggio per loro.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bravo!!
> la verità è che molti tifosi non accettano che il milan non sia più quello di prima



Lo sai qual è il problema: che ad ogni mancato affare, oltre alla delusione per esso, si ricreano i soliti discorsi, triti e ritriti, quando oramai non hanno modo di esistere, perchè la società ha fatto capire, con parole chiarissime, che non c'è un euro. Poi che le altre società, tipo la Juve spendono, fatti loro (beati loro), ma non vedo il nesso col fatto che noi dobbiamo autofinanziarci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Spendono alla penide di augello, *non possiamo prendere loro come esempio*. Che poi spendendo ogni anno si ritrovano con un buco di 70 mln e passa e fuori dalle coppe peraltro.



Perchè?Squadra italiana,con un recente passato da grande,problemi economici,un proprietario di lunga data che ha investito una barca di soldi.La differenza è che il loro proprietario continua a spendere,il nostro si è stufato.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Perchè?Squadra italiana,con un recente passato da grande,problemi economici,un proprietario di lunga data che ha investito una barca di soldi.La differenza è che il loro proprietario continua a spendere,il nostro si è stufato.



E bisogna accettarlo. Quando mi citate le varie squadre, tipo juve, inter etc che spendono, non vedo il nesso delle loro situazioni col Milan. Cioè i maledetti sono stati chiari: NON si spende più, bisogna autofinanziarsi. E' lapalissiano.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Li cederanno. Stanno offrendo a destra e a manca Osvaldo per coprire Strootman. Cederanno sicuro qualcuno, anzi più di uno. Le proteste sono inutili perchè sono stati chiari come mai prima: per comprare bisogna cedere. E il tutto non cambierà con la mancata cessione del 71. Dobbiamo (anzi dovete, parlo in generale) capire cosa sia e rappresenti il Milan oggi. Inutile sperare in qualcosa d'irrealizzabile. Non vedo perchè molti continuino a pretendere gente di valore, quando non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere.


Io personalmente non pretendo nulla di irrealizzabile. Vorrei che la gestione del budget fosse più oculata. Oggi ci ritroviamo con due pesi morti (Robinho e Boateng) che nessuno vuole... sono state entrambe operazioni onerose... SBAGLIATE entrambe. Alla luce di questo, vorrei personalmente che le risorse a disposizione venissero utilizzate al meglio, cosa che attualmente non è così. Lo stesso Napoli ha un presidente che non caccia un euro, ma con un fatturato che è meno della metà del nostro ha comprato Mertens e negli ultimi anni sul mercato è riuscitoo a muoversi meglio di noi (tant'è che ci sono finiti davanti in campionato). Per il nostro fatturato, indiscutibilmente il primo in Italia, pretendo che almeno si lotti ad armi pari con la Juventus per la vittoria dello scudetto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Luglio 2013)

Comunque se volete fare una protesta potete benissimo andare o a milanello o in via turati a farlo...i romanisti hanno fatto cosi!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> bravo!!
> la verità è che molti tifosi non accettano che il milan non sia più quello di prima


Certo che non lo accetto. Non mi rassegno a vedere il Milan smantellato così... perdere la sua dignità.


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2013)

non protestiamo tanto non serve a niente,sono stati sinceri quindi va bene cosi,non siamo più quelli di una volta,la fiscalità brasiliana...in sostanza  domani scendo in piazza a fare caroselli per poli e intono cori pro galliani e pro kakà


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io personalmente non pretendo nulla di irrealizzabile. Vorrei che la gestione del budget fosse più oculata. Oggi ci ritroviamo con due pesi morti (Robinho e Boateng) che nessuno vuole... sono state entrambe operazioni onerose... SBAGLIATE entrambe. Alla luce di questo, vorrei personalmente che le risorse a disposizione venissero utilizzate al meglio, cosa che attualmente non è così. Lo stesso Napoli ha un presidente che non caccia un euro, ma con un fatturato che è meno della metà del nostro ha comprato Mertens e negli ultimi anni sul mercato è riuscitoo a muoversi meglio di noi (tant'è che ci sono finiti davanti in campionato). Per il nostro fatturato, indiscutibilmente il primo in Italia, pretendo che almeno si lotti ad armi pari con la Juventus per la vittoria dello scudetto.



Il Napoli non ha manco la metà dei nostri costi. La Juve fattura quanto noi (tra poco uscirà il bilancio consolidato che secondo i rumors è pari a 280 mln), però ha meno costi. Sono gestite meglio, sicuramente, però ora siamo in questa situazione e guardare sempre al passato è inutile. Devono passare anni prima di ripulire tutto il marciume, anni di vacche madre. Dobbiamo abituarci e al momento non siamo in grado di lottare con la Juventus, che ahinoi è una società all'avanguardia e l'anno prox dopo averci raggiunto, ci supererà nel fatturato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E bisogna accettarlo. Quando mi citate le varie squadre, tipo juve, inter etc che spendono, non vedo il nesso delle loro situazioni col Milan. Cioè i maledetti sono stati chiari: NON si spende più, bisogna autofinanziarsi. E' lapalissiano.



Nessuno ha detto diversamente,ma la situazione rimane fastidiosa.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nessuno ha detto diversamente,ma la situazione rimane fastidiosa.



certo che tutti soffriamo, è palese, però pretendere le proteste, per far cambiar politica societaria alla dirigenza è grottesco, quando oramai tutto è chiaro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Napoli non ha manco la metà dei nostri costi. La Juve fattura quanto noi (tra poco uscirà il bilancio consolidato che secondo i rumors è pari a 280 mln), però ha meno costi. Sono gestite meglio, sicuramente, però ora siamo in questa situazione e guardare sempre al passato è inutile. Devono passare anni prima di ripulire tutto il marciume, anni di vacche madre. Dobbiamo abituarci e al momento non siamo in grado di lottare con la Juventus, che ahinoi è una società all'avanguardia e l'anno prox dopo averci raggiunto, ci supererà nel fatturato.


Appunto... i costi. I costi però così alti il Milan ce l'ha perché qualcuno sta gestendo male la baracca. Contestare contro una cattiva gestione secondo me è un motivo più che valido per protestare.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Appunto... i costi. I costi però così alti il Milan ce l'ha perché qualcuno sta gestendo male la baracca. Contestare contro una cattiva gestione secondo me è un motivo più che valido per protestare.



I costi li stanno diminuendo, ho letto il bilancio e nell'ultimo esercizio è migliorato tutto, grazie sia alle cessione che ad una migliore politica. Comunque siamo troppo O.T., c'è un topic adatto per parlare di bilancio e quant'altro.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> certo che tutti soffriamo, è palese, però pretendere le proteste, per far cambiar politica societaria alla dirigenza è grottesco, quando oramai tutto è chiaro.



Per carità,non stavo incitando una protesta,ma ho fatto un esempio di protesta intelligente e,così pare,proficua,al contrario della manifestazione di pura ignoranza made in Rome.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Per carità,non stavo incitando una protesta,ma ho fatto un esempio di protesta intelligente e,così pare,proficua,al contrario della manifestazione di pura ignoranza made in Rome.



Che si dovrebbe dire: Nano caccia la grana, quando oramai ha detto chiaro e tondo, BASTA!


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io personalmente non pretendo nulla di irrealizzabile. Vorrei che la gestione del budget fosse più oculata. Oggi ci ritroviamo con due pesi morti (Robinho e Boateng) che nessuno vuole... sono state entrambe operazioni onerose... SBAGLIATE entrambe. Alla luce di questo, vorrei personalmente che le risorse a disposizione venissero utilizzate al meglio, cosa che attualmente non è così. Lo stesso Napoli ha un presidente che non caccia un euro, ma con un fatturato che è meno della metà del nostro ha comprato Mertens e negli ultimi anni sul mercato è riuscitoo a muoversi meglio di noi (tant'è che ci sono finiti davanti in campionato). Per il nostro fatturato, indiscutibilmente il primo in Italia, pretendo che almeno si lotti ad armi pari con la Juventus per la vittoria dello scudetto.



I punti cardine della Juve sono Conte, Barzagli (gratis o quasi),Chiellini (preso giovanissimo), Vidal (10 milioni), Pirlo (parametro 0), Marchisio (settore giovanile), Vucinic (15 milioni) e se vogliamo Pogba, guarda caso anche lui gratis. Con questi investimenti hanno vinto due campionati. Per diventare competitivi per lo scudetto non servono 70 milioni, basterebbe poco. Certo che se invece che "poco" non fai proprio nulla perchè sei schiavo dei vari contratti ( quasi tutti frutto di scelte suicide) tutto diventa molto molto frustrante.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Che si dovrebbe dire: Nano caccia la grana, quando oramai ha detto chiaro e tondo, BASTA!


Onestamente, percepisco rassegnazione. Lo stesso sentimento che percepisco in molti tifosi, per i quali la demolizione del Milan e il suo declassamento devono essere vissuti come una normalità. No, per me non è così. Anni di vacche magre hanno in un certo senso drogato il tifoso, lo hanno annebbiato e gli hanno fatto accettare questa situazione dando alibi a presidente e dirigenti... Così non va secondo me. Sia chiaro, non dico di scendere in piazza con le spranghe, però una protesta civile andrebbe fatta per come è la situazione oggi come oggi. Mi rendo conto però che con tutti i problemi che le famiglie hanno, il calcio è proprio uno degli ultimi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Situazione tragica, quest'anno la vedo nerissima.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2013)

*La Gazzetta della Sport in edicola oggi titola che il Milan è ancora su Ljajic*


----------



## Aragorn (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, percepisco rassegnazione. Lo stesso sentimento che percepisco in molti tifosi, per i quali la demolizione del Milan e il suo declassamento devono essere vissuti come una normalità. No, per me non è così. Anni di vacche magre hanno in un certo senso drogato il tifoso, lo hanno annebbiato e gli hanno fatto accettare questa situazione dando alibi a presidente e dirigenti... Così non va secondo me. Sia chiaro, non dico di scendere in piazza con le spranghe, però una protesta civile andrebbe fatta per come è la situazione oggi come oggi. Mi rendo conto però che con tutti i problemi che le famiglie hanno, il calcio è proprio uno degli ultimi.



L'ultima protesta di un certo tipo che ricordo fu quella dei "non-evoluti". E devo dire che portò molto bene visto l'anno successivo arrivò Ibra  anche se dubito fortemente che le due cose siano collegate


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2013)

Restiamo on topic per cortesia. Qui si parla di Ljajic


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta della Sport in edicola oggi titola che il Milan è ancora su Ljajic*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta della Sport in edicola oggi titola che il Milan è ancora su Ljajic*



Ma magari.

Siamo sicuri poi che per Robinho sia finita finita ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma magari.
> 
> Siamo sicuri poi che per Robinho sia finita finita ?



visto il comunicato direi di si, ljajic può arrivare lo stesso secondo me, adesso si cercherà a tutti i costi di cedere boateng


----------



## Jaqen (11 Luglio 2013)

Robinho, senza dignità proprio.
Galliani lo venderà, sono quasi sicuro. Alla fine nessuno più vuole che rimanga al Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

Vista la fine della trattativa per Robinho ora rinnoverà e mi aspetto queste parole :" Milan? non l'ho mai presa in considerazione per me c'è solo la viola", ci metto la mano sul fuoco


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Onestamente, percepisco rassegnazione. Lo stesso sentimento che percepisco in molti tifosi, per i quali la demolizione del Milan e il suo declassamento devono essere vissuti come una normalità. No, per me non è così. Anni di vacche magre hanno in un certo senso drogato il tifoso, lo hanno annebbiato e gli hanno fatto accettare questa situazione dando alibi a presidente e dirigenti... Così non va secondo me. Sia chiaro, non dico di scendere in piazza con le spranghe, però una protesta civile andrebbe fatta per come è la situazione oggi come oggi. Mi rendo conto però che con tutti i problemi che le famiglie hanno, il calcio è proprio uno degli ultimi.



Appunto, le famiglie italiano vivono purtroppo il periodo di crisi che blocca l'economia italiana. Quindi come tutti tirano la cinghia e lo accettano, anche col Milan di dovrebbe fare lo stesso. Forse sarà qualcosa di passeggero, oppure di duraturo, ma bisogna accettarlo.


----------



## Tobi (11 Luglio 2013)

Non riusciamo piu a comprare un ljaijc in scadenza.. poveri noi


----------



## Tifo'o (11 Luglio 2013)

Gallliani *" Ljajic Non è più un obiettivo del Milan, qualitivamente e numericamente siamo coperti *"


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gallliani *" Ljajic Non è più un obiettivo del Milan, qualitivamente e numericamente siamo coperti *"



LOL l'ho scritto nel topic di Honda 2 ore fa, ormai lo conosco Fester.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Gallliani *" Ljajic Non è più un obiettivo del Milan, qualitivamente e numericamente siamo coperti *"



Bene cosi!


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bene cosi!



Giusto, tanto c'è Robinho, siamo a posto così.


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2013)

Tra 3-4 anni mi aspetto una dichiarazione del genere " Ho fatto un calcolo, dal 1986 rispetto alle altre proprieta' abbiamo fatto più di 2500 punti"


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2013)

Il mercato più deprimente di sempre


----------



## Graxx (11 Luglio 2013)

Io penso bluffi ma cmq anche se nn lo fa forse non ha bene in mente che quest'anno ci giochiamo il 6 posto cn la lazio...6 posto che non vale niente cmq...e qst ljaijc o no..


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Io penso bluffi ma cmq anche se nn lo fa forse non ha bene in mente che quest'anno ci giochiamo il 6 posto cn la lazio...6 posto che non vale niente cmq...e qst ljaijc o no..



Il Napoli ha ceduto Cavani, la Viola ha il doppio impegno, l'inter è sempre quella e noi ci giochiamo il 6° posto??


----------



## Graxx (11 Luglio 2013)

il mercato degli altri ancora non è finito...il ns pare di si..


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2013)

veramente triste.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Infatti gli altri cederanno qualche pedina importante, noi al momento NO.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio il Milan continua a pensare a Ljajic. Purtroppo, venendo a mancare il cash di Binho, dovrà essere attuata una diversa strategia, ma il ragazzo rimane ancora nei piani rossoneri.*


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan continua a pensare a Ljajic. Purtroppo, venendo a mancare il cash di Binho, dovrà essere attuata una diversa strategia, ma il ragazzo rimane ancora nei piani rossoneri.*



E a Di Marzio le informazioni gliele passa Galliani direttamente... Mah, io mi sento scoraggiato...


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan continua a pensare a Ljajic. Purtroppo, venendo a mancare il cash di Binho, dovrà essere attuata una diversa strategia, ma il ragazzo rimane ancora nei piani rossoneri.*



L'unica speranza è un affare alla Montolivo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bene cosi!


Eh si, goditi Robambo


----------



## sheva90 (12 Luglio 2013)

Per me alla fine ci proveremo ma non arriverà ovviamente


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Luglio 2013)

La Fiorentina sembra interessata a Macheda, continua a cercare e a comprare punte. Questo significa che Ljajic probabilmente andrà via, probabilmente non da noi. Peccato.


----------



## Jino (12 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina sembra interessata a Macheda, continua a cercare e a comprare punte. Questo significa che Ljajic probabilmente andrà via, probabilmente non da noi. Peccato.



Beh il discorso è che se a breve non accetta il rinnovo va sul mercato!


----------



## Aragorn (12 Luglio 2013)

Per me va in Inghilterra


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

Arrivati a sto punto mi sembra chiaro che aspettava il Milan, la viola gli ha raddoppiato l'ingaggio proprio come voleva lui ma non ha ancora firmato, ora vista la non cessione di Robinho rinnoverà per "forza"


----------



## Jino (12 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Per me va in Inghilterra



Secondo me no, rimane in Italia.


----------



## Dexter (12 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Secondo me no, rimane in Italia.



Non mi sorprenderebbe se si facesse avanti la Juve,nel caso la Fiore ceda Jovetic a Manchester. Farci fregare anche questo sarebbe clamoroso,uno sciacallaggio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2013)

Ci siamo ci siamo, non si molla niente !


Ti aspettiamo Adem


----------



## admin (12 Luglio 2013)

*La Nazione (giornale di Firenze) riporta che a breve Ljajic potrebbe rinnovare con la Fiorentina*


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

Bene cosi, beh certo mi sarebbe piaciuto vendere robinho lo stesso ma amen


----------



## SuperMilan (12 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Nazione (giornale di Firenze) riporta che a breve Ljajic potrebbe rinnovare con la Fiorentina*



Vabbè La Nazione (o QS che dir si voglia) non è attendibile nemmeno sulle notizie della Fiorentina. è una specie di Tuttosport fiorentino. , poi magari stavolta ha ragione, ma spesso spara cose a caso.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Luglio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Non mi sorprenderebbe se si facesse avanti la Juve,nel caso la Fiore ceda Jovetic a Manchester. Farci fregare anche questo sarebbe clamoroso,uno sciacallaggio.



Non mi pare un tipo che possa andare a genio a Conte...


----------



## runner (12 Luglio 2013)

dite quello che volete ma secondo me non arriverà mai....

alla fine ci spareranno 15 mln e il giocatore vorrà un sacco di soldi


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Pedullà Galliani vorrebbe proporre il cartellino di Boateng per Adem Ljajic (scambio alla pari).*


----------



## Ciachi (12 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà Galliani vorrebbe proporre il cartellino di Boateng per Adem Ljajic (scambio alla pari).*



....si...ma in cambio della Satta....loro chi ci danno?!??....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ....si...ma in cambio della Satta....loro chi ci danno?!??....


----------



## DannySa (12 Luglio 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ....si...ma in cambio della Satta....loro chi ci danno?!??....



Ah perché secondo te rimane insieme a lui se se ne va dal Milan? non credo proprio


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (12 Luglio 2013)

Credo che Pedullà l'ultima volta che c'abbia preso era tipo sull'acquisto di Gullit.


----------



## Hammer (12 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Pedullà Galliani vorrebbe proporre il cartellino di Boateng per Adem Ljajic (scambio alla pari).*



I fiorentini potrebbero accettare solo dopo sette cannoni e qualche dose di LSD


----------



## Ciachi (12 Luglio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ah perché secondo te rimane insieme a lui se se ne va dal Milan? non credo proprio



...beh sai...le sue "doti fisiche"....rimarranno anche in viola!!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

A me tutto questo movimento di giocatori primavera puzza. In pochi giorni abbiamo ceduto a titolo definitivo o in comproprietà due o tre giocatori. Che si stia raccogliendo i soldi mancanti per lui e per Honda?


----------



## pennyhill (13 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> A me tutto questo movimento di giocatori primavera puzza. In pochi giorni abbiamo ceduto a titolo definitivo o in comproprietà due o tre giocatori. Che si stia raccogliendo i soldi mancanti per lui e per Honda?



Quali primavera?


----------



## Frikez (13 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quali primavera?



Ferretti, Speranza, Henty, Speziale, Ely più Albertazzi..se arriviamo a 500 mila euro guadagnati è tanto


----------



## pennyhill (13 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ferretti, Speranza, Henty, Speziale, Ely più Albertazzi..se arriviamo a 500 mila euro guadagnati è tanto



Ok, ma è ovvio si muovano quelli del 1994, non diventano fuori quota per il campionato primavera?


----------



## hiei87 (13 Luglio 2013)

Ce lo vedo Pradè ad accettare e soprattutto Boateng ad andare a Firenze...Non vedrà l'ora di farsi il giro dei musei....


----------



## Frikez (13 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ok, ma è ovvio si muovano quelli del 1994, non diventano fuori quota per il campionato primavera?



Mi pare di sì, abbassano di un anno l'età massima..ci saranno giusto un paio di fuori quota, come Boateng per esempio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Luglio 2013)

Si certo come no e boateng va alla fiorentina si.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ok, ma è ovvio si muovano quelli del 1994, non diventano fuori quota per il campionato primavera?



Sì, però molti di loro si sono mossi in vie definitiva o in comproprietà (tutti tranne Ely ed Henty se non erro). In più a quelli citati ci sono Ricardo Ferreira e Pelè (lui in prestito).


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

*Titolo Cds: Milan, Galliani accellera per Ljajic.*


----------



## sion (13 Luglio 2013)

ma quando mai,notize infondate


----------



## peppe75 (13 Luglio 2013)

prendere prendere prendere è un affareeee!!!
prestito di... Niang!


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, Niang potrebbe andare alla Fiorentina in cambio di Ljiajic*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, Niang potrebbe andare alla Fiorentina in cambio di Ljiajic*



spero non definitivamente


----------



## ROQ (13 Luglio 2013)

ma voi ci credete pure?


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, Niang potrebbe andare alla Fiorentina in cambio di Ljiajic*



Spero di no.


----------



## Hammer (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, Niang potrebbe andare alla Fiorentina in cambio di Ljiajic*



Spero non a titolo definitivo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

*Corriere Fiorentino: vicino il rinnovo di Ljajic con la maglia viola. Si va verso il raddoppio dell'ingaggio e una clausola rescissoria di 15 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Corriere Fiorentino: vicino il rinnovo di Ljajic con la maglia viola. Si va verso il raddoppio dell'ingaggio e una clausola rescissoria di 15 milioni di euro.*


Parte Jovetic e resta lui, mi sembra giusto.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Corriere Fiorentino: vicino il rinnovo di Ljajic con la maglia viola. Si va verso il raddoppio dell'ingaggio e una clausola rescissoria di 15 milioni di euro.*



Mi sembra plausibile.


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Allora il nostro mercato e' strachiuso, perché anche se parte robinho restiamo cosi, numericamente a posto illimitatamenteeeee


----------



## S T B (13 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Graxx (13 Luglio 2013)

io robinho 29 anni a 4 mln netti via e dentro ljiaic 22 anni a 1.5 mln netti lo avrei fatto di corsa...e sotto sotto ci spero ancora...anche perchè io un centrocampo montolivo de jong boa ( il vero boa che si rassegna a fare la mezz'ala) con lijaic dietro elsha balo lo vedrei alla grande...secondo solo alla juve in italia...


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> io robinho 29 anni a 4 mln netti via e dentro ljiaic 22 anni a 1.5 mln netti lo avrei fatto di corsa...e sotto sotto ci spero ancora...anche perchè io un centrocampo montolivo de jong boa ( il vero boa che si rassegna a fare la mezz'ala) con lijaic dietro elsha balo lo vedrei alla grande...secondo solo alla juve in italia...



Io cederei anche Boateng per una mezzala degna di tal nome.


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta rinnovo vicino per Ljajic. 10 milioni la clausola rescissoria.*


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

se ci mettono una clausola così alta non arriverà MAI da noi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Luglio 2013)

Se è vera la clausola, puà partire anche in questa sessione di mercato.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta rinnovo vicino per Ljajic. 10 milioni la clausola rescissoria.*



Beh, la cifra non è male.


----------



## Albijol (17 Luglio 2013)

Clausola bassina, andrà via molto probabilmente


----------



## MisterBet (17 Luglio 2013)

Lol la clausola lo blinda proprio...


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2013)

In sostanza se riusciremo per miracolo a piazzare rimbambinho sarà nostro.

Sarebbe costato 10 ne più ne meno....Che poi si può trattare sulla base di quei 10


----------



## 2515 (17 Luglio 2013)

la clausola significa palesemente che vuole andarsene, a sto punto mi aspetto pure la clausola senza prolungamento di contratto.


----------



## Graxx (17 Luglio 2013)

la stessa somma che vogliamo dargli noi...certo che la gazzetta ne spara di cavolate...


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Luglio 2013)

Club Manager Fiorentina :"*Ljajic*? *Montella *e la *Fiorentina *gli hanno dato molto quindi se ha riconoscenza rimane con noi".


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello Sport *Sabato Adem Ljajic incontrerà la Fiorentina*, i viola gli propongono un quadriennale a 1,2 milioni a stagione con la *clausola rescissoria tra i 15 e i 18 milioni*. In caso *Ljajic *puntasse a liberarsi a 0 tra undici mesi verrà messo ai margini della prima squadra.


----------



## Graxx (18 Luglio 2013)

1.2 milioni sono pochi...si dice che voglia tipo 2 mln...alla fine sn convinto che rinnoverà a 1.5 1.6 netti...


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Vuole il doppio e il doppio e 1.2 circa, sicuro rinnova, ormai il milan non lo prende più mica vuole stare "fuori rosa" per una stagione non vale la pena.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2013)

Mah. La stranezza.

Cioé è follia Galliani: prima sente Pradé ogni giorno. Poi per un cesso a pedali come Robinho, non compra l'attaccante che ci sarebbe servito. Inutile Galliani


----------



## runner (19 Luglio 2013)

comunque dite quello che volete ma tenendoci Binho questo qua non arriverà di certo adesso....


----------



## The Ripper (19 Luglio 2013)

non ha senso prenderlo...
quei soldi mettiamoli per il centrocampo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2013)

Non mollare Adem, non rinnovare, tra una stagione ti aspettiamo.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non mollare Adem, non rinnovare, tra una stagione ti aspettiamo.



Io credo che rinnovi con clausola rescissoria a 12 mln. Se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo. Sarà difficile che si ritagli uno spazio importante con Gomez, Rossi, Cuadrado, Joaquin e Ilicic (El Hamdaui non lo conto nemmeno). Però se dovesse esplodere noi lo salutiamo per sempre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Io credo che rinnovi con clausola rescissoria a 12 mln. Se ne riparlerà l'anno prossimo. Sarà difficile che si ritagli uno spazio importante con Gomez, Rossi, Cuadrado, Joaquin e Ilicic (El Hamdaui non lo conto nemmeno). Però se dovesse esplodere noi lo salutiamo per sempre.



Aspettiamo l'evolversi della situazione Niang anche, se lo prestiamo in giro facciamo un'offerta bassa il 2 anche se c'è ancora Robinho...e voglio vedere se sto giro la viola non ci pensa


----------



## Graxx (19 Luglio 2013)

se riuscissimo a cedere boateng cosa difficilissima come trequartista prenderei lui...ha le qualità per farlo...secondo me...


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

Presidente Esecutivo Fiorentina:"*Ljajic? Non ci sono trattative per lui (rinnovo)*, in questo momento non è la nostra priorità,quando ci siederemo al tavolo decideremo il meglio per la Fiorentina e per lui".


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Presidente Esecutivo Fiorentina:"*Ljajic? Non ci sono trattative per lui (rinnovo)*, in questo momento non è la nostra priorità,quando ci siederemo al tavolo decideremo il meglio per la Fiorentina e per lui".





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non mollare Adem, non rinnovare, tra una stagione ti aspettiamo


.


----------



## Ale (21 Luglio 2013)

speriamo finisca come con montolivo a questo punto.


----------



## Frikez (21 Luglio 2013)

Col carattere che si ritrova è capacissimo di fare 6 mesi o un anno ai margini della squadra pur di venire da noi.


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Luglio 2013)

Questo mi sembra un segnale che ha qualche squadra alle spalle che lo spinge a non rinnovare. Secondo me bisogna stare attenti alla situazione di Niang, che se dovesse partire(speriamo solo in prestito) libererebbe un posto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me c'è qualcosa sotto, se veramente puntassero sul giocare non direbbero cosi boh, secondo me stanno aspettando per vedere se arriva una buona offerta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2013)

63 pagine di nulla  .... peggio del Cesk we can


----------



## runner (22 Luglio 2013)

*Guerini su Ljajic: "No ad un Montolivo-bis"*

_"Ljajic? Non deve ripetersi ciò che è successo lo scorso anno con Riccardo Montolivo, la società deve far di tutto per rinnovare il suo contratto, senza turbare però gli equilibri. La Fiorentina ha aspettato il giocatore, ora lui gli dev'essere riconoscente"._

_Platinum Calcio su Italia 7_


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani *su *Ljajic*:" Non parlo di giocatori che non sono nostri,* vedremo nel 2014".*


----------



## Ale (25 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;240850 ha scritto:


> *Galliani *su *Ljajic*:" Non parlo di giocatori che non sono nostri,* vedremo nel 2014".*



altra montolivata


----------



## Graxx (25 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> altra montolivata



No...altra tevezzata...e cioè altra figura di m...a con ljiaic che di qui a poco rinnoverà cn la viola...galliani ormai è un ca.z.zaro...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Luglio 2013)

certo che galliani col suo nuovo modo di fare mercato si starà facendo molti amici


----------



## sion (25 Luglio 2013)

ormai spara solo vaccate a raffica


----------



## Ale (25 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> No...altra tevezzata...e cioè altra figura di m...a con ljiaic che di qui a poco rinnoverà cn la viola...galliani ormai è un ca.z.zaro...


che c'azzecca tevez ?


----------



## Arsozzenal (25 Luglio 2013)

Per come la vedo io se non arriva honda ora,arriva giá quest'estate...se arriva honda giá da ora,o lo.compreremo a gennaio a prezzo di saldo oppure a giugno a 0


----------



## Ale (25 Luglio 2013)

detto tra noi, di ljacic sappiamo tutto ed il contrario di tutto rispetto ad honda, non mi strappo i capelli, tutt'altro, se dovesse saltare honda e prendesismo ljacic.


----------



## 2515 (25 Luglio 2013)

Se dovessimo prendere honda a gennaio e lui subito non mi dispererei, dal punto di vista qualitativo e palla al piede e soprattutto del ruolo sarebbe l'ideale, visto che sa fare il trequartista ma è esploso da esterno d'attacco, quindi allegri sarebbe ben lieto di schierarlo nel falso 4-3-1-2, cioè il 4-3-3. E con l'arrivo di honda si avrebbe un incremento della qualità offensiva e anche la possibilità di passare al 4-2-3-1 se necessario. Almeno uno dei due deve arrivare subito però.


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2013)

Ljajic non arriverà mai a zero, non farà un anno di tribuna. Se non parte in estate rinnova.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Luglio 2013)

*Montella: "Ljajic non è sereno"*

Dichiarazioni di oggi di *Montella* dopo il 7-0 contro i greci dell'Apollon Limassol (*Ljajic non è sceso in campo*):

*"Le sue qualità le conoscete, avrebbe ancora bisogno di crescere. Poi ci sono delle situazioni di mercato. Noi per lui siamo disposti a tutto ma negli ultimi giorni ho visto un po’ di conflitti in lui. Finché lo vedo sereno è a disposizione ma se non mi dà garanzie di serenità, vista la giovane età, è un altro discorso". *


----------



## Ale (27 Luglio 2013)

datecelo in prestito su. oppure uno scambio alla pari con niang


----------



## Milo (27 Luglio 2013)

ora sono più ottimista


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

Mah disposti a tutto insomma, mi sembra che non gli stanno dimostrando questa grande fiducia visto che il rinnovo non è una priorità a detta loro


----------



## The P (27 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Andreas89 (27 Luglio 2013)

Non arriverà mai....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio e Sky: Milan e Ljajic si riavvicinano con nuovi contatti*. L'eventuale posto liberato da Niang, e il malumore del giocatore esternato da Montella in conferenza, *creano le condizioni affinchè l'affare possa andare in porto*.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo bene, pare che sia in rotta con la fiorentina.


----------



## 2515 (28 Luglio 2013)

Magari, un 4-3-3 con questo qua sarebbe tanta roba, aggiungiamoci Honda..


----------



## hiei87 (28 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo. Dal momento che si dovesse sbloccare nuovamente il discorso riguardante una punta in entrata, e si decidesse (la vedo dura) di fare un piccolo sforzo economico per prendere una seconda punta-esterno d'attacco giovane, mi sembrerebbe assurdo puntare su John piuttosto che su Ljajic


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio e Sky: Milan e Ljajic si riavvicinano con nuovi contatti*. L'eventuale posto liberato da Niang, e il malumore del giocatore esternato da Montella in conferenza, *creano le condizioni affinchè l'affare possa andare in porto*.



A me non fa impazzire, ma al posto di Niang sarebbe sicuramente un upgrade


----------



## MrPeppez (28 Luglio 2013)

Honda+Ljajic + un difensore buono se dovessimo passare i preliminari (a questo punto mi va bene anche Astori) e sarebbe un mercato da 7


----------



## Arsozzenal (28 Luglio 2013)

Per me sarebbe un grande acquisto..rinuncerei a honda senza tanti dubbi


----------



## Ciachi (28 Luglio 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Honda+Ljajic + un difensore buono se dovessimo passare i preliminari (a questo punto mi va bene anche Astori) e sarebbe un mercato da 7





Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Per me sarebbe un grande acquisto..rinuncerei a honda senza tanti dubbi



Vi q8 in pieno!!


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2013)

ecco.
al posto di spendere 5 millioni per honda... preferisco metterli per ljajic.
tanto il giapponese lo prendiamo a gennaio.

si parte con il 433 che conosciamo gia bene con i soliti nomi in porta e difesa.
centrocampo con de jong monto e poli
elsha-balo-ljajic davanti

quando arriva honda allora si puo anche pensare a un 4231 con poli prima riserva di monto-dejong e honda inserito dietro balo.

secondo me e una squadra da scudetto se elsha si riprende bene.


----------



## Ale (28 Luglio 2013)

molto meglio lui di honda, e avremmo uno slot per un extracomunitario disponibile.


----------



## 2515 (28 Luglio 2013)

Ljajic adesso può permetterci di aspettare Honda a gennaio, dal punto di vista tecnico tattico sarebbe un grande acquisto, essendo esploso da esterno si può fare un 4-3-3 tranquillamente.


----------



## sion (28 Luglio 2013)

ma speriamo,sarebbe un colpaccio,.sto qui se esplode vale 40 milioni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo si faccia male in allenamento cosi evitiamo di comprare sto bidone.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me significa che Honda arriva a Gennaio.

E faremmo bene a fare così, che giocatore, vedrete


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Speriamo si faccia male in allenamento cosi evitiamo di comprare sto bidone.



il bidone ha tenuto su la fiorentina quasi da solo nel girone di ritorno. Vabè và, scommetto che te ritieni robinho in coma etilico più forte di sto qua.


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio e Sky: Milan e Ljajic si riavvicinano con nuovi contatti*. L'eventuale posto liberato da Niang, e il malumore del giocatore esternato da Montella in conferenza, *creano le condizioni affinchè l'affare possa andare in porto*.



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> il bidone ha tenuto su la fiorentina quasi da solo nel girone di ritorno. Vabè và, scommetto che te ritieni robinho in coma etilico più forte di sto qua.



Semplicemente per me è un arrogante presuntuoso e un bidone. Preferisco di gran lunga Honda.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Luglio 2013)

se arrivasse sarebbe un grandissimo colpo


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente per me è un arrogante presuntuoso e un bidone. Preferisco di gran lunga Honda.



Infatti l'arrivo di Ljajic non preclude Honda, averli entrambi significherebbe un miglioramento notevole del tasso tecnico della rosa. Poi se per te è un bidone non capisco perché. Ha 21 anni e ha fatto un'ottima seconda parte di stagione, su calcio piazzato è molto bravo e salta spesso l'uomo senza problemi e ha un gran piede.

Se Honda dovesse arrivare a Gennaio allora se arriva almeno lui ci becchiamo una bella salvata, ma se te preferisci boateng titolare per metà campionato affari tuoi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Infatti l'arrivo di Ljajic non preclude Honda, averli entrambi significherebbe un miglioramento notevole del tasso tecnico della rosa. Poi se per te è un bidone non capisco perché. Ha 21 anni e ha fatto un'ottima seconda parte di stagione, su calcio piazzato è molto bravo e salta spesso l'uomo senza problemi e ha un gran piede.
> 
> Se Honda dovesse arrivare a Gennaio allora se arriva almeno lui ci becchiamo una bella salvata, ma se te preferisci boateng titolare per metà campionato affari tuoi.



honda secondo me può fare benissimo la mezzala con ljajic trequartista..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> *honda secondo me può fare benissimo la mezzala* con ljajic trequartista..


Non è esattamente la stessa cosa giocare da mezz'ala o da esterno d'attacco.


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/il-tottenham-vuole-ljajic-vt9498.html#post242788


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> honda secondo me può fare benissimo la mezzala con ljajic trequartista..



pessima idea, honda va schierato esterno o trequartista. Quello è il suo ruolo, la visione di gioco che ha è sprecata in linea mediana. Ljajic invece va schierato sull'esterno, è là che ha trovato continuità di risultati.


----------



## Superdinho80 (29 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> pessima idea, honda va schierato esterno o trequartista. Quello è il suo ruolo, la visione di gioco che ha è sprecata in linea mediana. Ljajic invece va schierato sull'esterno, è là che ha trovato continuità di risultati.



a me honda esterno mi sembra più sprecato ancora, io lo vedo bene da mezz'ala magari mi sbaglierò


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a me honda esterno mi sembra più sprecato ancora, io lo vedo bene da mezz'ala magari mi sbaglierò



mezzala ci ha giocato pochissimo, da esterno invece ci gioca pure adesso. Di sicuro è meglio da trequartista, ma nello schema del milan lui varierebbe tra la trequarti e l'esterno, visto che sarebbe un 4-3-1-2 che si alterna al 4-3-3 in base all'esigenza tattica della partita. Se vuoi sfondare per via centrale si accentra, se vuoi allargare la difesa lo schieri largo. E comunque uno col suo piede può fare tranquillamente cross e assist da quella posizione senza problemi, visto che sa saltare l'uomo, quando salti l'avversario dal vertice laterale dell'area di rigore crei sempre superiorità numerica e costante pericolo, visto che lui può anche andare al tiro col mancino.


----------



## folletto (29 Luglio 2013)

Sarebbe un acquisto giusto. Giovane, molto talento e migliorato tantissimo nell'ultimo anno. Se decidessero di tirar fuori dei soldi potrebbe arrivare, altrimenti (e probabilmente direi, a giudicare dalle "tendenze" del mercato rossonero) andrà in un altro campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Non abbiamo i 10 mln per Adem ed è effettivamente un peccato, perchè con lui e Honda avresti rafforzato sia la trequarti che l'attacco oltre al fatto che entrambi possono adattarsi esterni d'attacco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Luglio 2013)

Ma mi sembra chiaro che il giocatore non voglia restare, poi la società fa capire che il suo rinnovo non è una priorità, gatta ci cova


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

i presupposti ci sono tutti.....

però ci vogliono pure i danè!!


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che Ljajic si sta allontanando definitivamente dalla Fiorentina*. Nei prossimi giorni si terrà un incontro tra i rappresentati del giocatori e i vertici viola. Le opzioni sono due: rinnovo e clausola oppure cessione immediata. Il giocatore vuole 1 milione e 800 mila euro di stipendio e una clausola inferiore ai 10 milioni. La Fiorentina propone uno stipendio più basso (non oltre il milione) e clausola da 15 - 16 milioni. *Il giocatore vorrebbe ripetere il percorso di Montolivo, che si è accasato gratis al Milan*. Ma Andrea Della Valle è stato chiaro: o rinnova o parte subito in cambio di *10 milioni*. Come già riportato, sul giocatore oltre al Milan c'è anche il Tottenham.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che Ljajic si sta allontanando definitivamente dalla Fiorentina*. Nei prossimi giorni si terrà un incontro tra i rappresentati del giocatori e i vertici viola. Le opzioni sono due: rinnovo e clausola oppure cessione immediata. Il giocatore vuole 1 milione e 800 mila euro di stipendio e una clausola inferiore ai 10 milioni. La Fiorentina propone uno stipendio più basso (non oltre il milione) e clausola da 15 - 16 milioni. *Il giocatore vorrebbe ripetere il percorso di Montolivo, che si è accasato gratis al Milan*. Ma Andrea Della Valle è stato chiaro: o rinnova o parte subito in cambio di *10 milioni*. Come già riportato, sul giocatore oltre al Milan c'è anche il Tottenham.



Dai Tottenham liberaci dal male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Luglio 2013)

L'incontro dovrebbe essere mercoledi , tanto anche se rinnova mettono la clausola bassa quindi cambia poco


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Luglio 2013)

Un tridente el shaarawy balotelli ljiajc è tantissima roba..


----------



## Milo (29 Luglio 2013)

io lo prenderei a mani basse, è giovane e se fa un annata come gli ultimi 3 mesi dello scorso campionato diventa una colonna portante della nostra squadra, lui balo eslha che si girano i 2 posti in attacco più a fare (molta) panca robinho. magari.


----------



## BucioDerCulo (29 Luglio 2013)

Se l'acquisto si fa,di sicuro non adesso ma dopo i preliminari,perche si puo capire benissimo che i soldi non l'investono neanche quando siamo in emergenza in difesa,figuriamoci...


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Luglio 2013)

Secondo il corriere dello sport, *mercoledi *l'agente di *Ljajic *incontrerà la *fiorentina *per parlare del rinnovo del contratto .


----------



## BucioDerCulo (29 Luglio 2013)

*.*


----------



## Doctore (29 Luglio 2013)

BucioDerCulo ha scritto:


> Se l'acquisto si fa,di sicuro non adesso ma dopo i preliminari,perche si puo capire benissimo che i soldi non l'investono neanche quando siamo in emergenza in difesa,figuriamoci...


stanno trattando mostri sacri della difesa come silvestre e paletta!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"Ljajic? non parlo di giocatori di altre società".*


----------



## Milo (29 Luglio 2013)

*Pochi istanti fa, durante la presentazione del calendario nella domanda se ljajic in Milan fiorentina in che squadra giocherà Galliani è arrossito con un leggero sorrisetto e nessuna smorfia o smentita da parte di pradè.*

Dai dai


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Pochi istanti fa, durante la presentazione del calendario nella domanda se ljajic in Milan fiorentina in che squadra giocherà Galliani è arrossito con un leggero sorrisetto e nessuna smorfia o smentita da parte di pradè.*
> 
> Dai dai


Portiamolo a casa.

Il 22 è lì che lo aspetta.


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2013)

*Pradè: stiamo lavorando al rinnovo di Ljajic. Ma chi gioca qui deve dimostrare di volerlo. Deve decidersi*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pradè: stiamo lavorando al rinnovo di Ljajic. Ma chi gioca qui deve dimostrare di volerlo. Deve decidersi*



Dai Dai, rinnova sto contratto!


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Luglio 2013)

Dopo il preliminare del Milan si deciderà in un senso o nell'altro.
La Fiorentina non vuole un altro caso Montolivo e, se Ljajic non vuole rimanere, lo deve vendere quest'estate.
Secondo me l'offerta del Tottenham non c'è mai stata, è solo una voce per "pressare" il Milan a fare un'offerta congrua.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dopo il preliminare del Milan si deciderà in un senso o nell'altro.
> La Fiorentina non vuole un altro caso Montolivo e, se Ljajic non vuole rimanere, lo deve vendere quest'estate.
> Secondo me l'offerta del Tottenham non c'è mai stata, è solo una voce per "pressare" il Milan a fare un'offerta congrua.



se arrivano i 50-60 millioni in cash per bale possiamo preoccuparci


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pradè: stiamo lavorando al rinnovo di Ljajic. Ma chi gioca qui deve dimostrare di volerlo. Deve decidersi*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2013)

Si è deciso da tempo Pradè


----------



## Aragorn (29 Luglio 2013)

Mercato Milan: sogno Ljajic, il serbo rischia la rottura con la Fiorentina - La Gazzetta dello Sport

Pare che riguardo al rinnovo il ragazzo voglia una clausola inferiore ai 10 milioni, ecco il perchè dello stallo


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Pigliamolo e basta! Questo panchina boateng tranquillamente e con elsha e balo facciamo il trio d'attacco più forte d'italia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Pigliamolo e basta! Questo panchina boateng tranquillamente e con elsha e balo facciamo il trio d'attacco più forte d'italia



Un attacco in cui 2 su 3 sono ancora scommesse e solo 1 è un campione. Solo coi giovani non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2013)

arriva arriva


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un attacco in cui 2 su 3 sono ancora scommesse e solo 1 è un campione. Solo coi giovani non si va da nessuna parte.



ma quali campioni vuoi affiancare a balo?
perche anche a me piaccono ibra, messi, ronaldo, suarez, rooney, tevez, aguero... ma quelli li devi pagare.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un attacco in cui 2 su 3 sono ancora scommesse e solo 1 è un campione. Solo coi giovani non si va da nessuna parte.



Quali campioni possiamo andare a prendere?
Nessuno.
Tra Ljajic e Niang mi pare ci sia un abisso, per quanto visto fino ad ora.
Semmai dovesse arrivare, sicuramente va a rinforzare il reparto.
Hai ragione che solamente con i giovani non si va da nessuna parte, ma noi, a parte qualche eccezione, dobbiamo puntare tutto su di loro perché sono i giocatori migliori della squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un attacco in cui 2 su 3 sono ancora scommesse e solo 1 è un campione. Solo coi giovani non si va da nessuna parte.



Beh, se preferisci 2 pippe ( o ex giocatori ) e un campione a 2 giovani e un campione...


----------



## Aragorn (29 Luglio 2013)

Se parliamo di certezze nel senso di giocatori che al 99% faranno benissimo (un fuoriclasse per dirla in breve) allora sotto questo punto di vista anche la Juve ha "solo" Tevez, anche il Napoli ha "solo" Higuain e anche la Fiorentina ha "solo" Gomez. Più o meno siam tutti sulla stessa barca


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di certezze nel senso di giocatori che al 99% faranno benissimo (un fuoriclasse per dirla in breve) allora sotto questo punto di vista anche la Juve ha "solo" Tevez, anche il Napoli ha "solo" Higuain e anche la Fiorentina ha "solo" Gomez. Più o meno siam tutti sulla stessa barca



La Juve ne ha vari: Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez su tutti.
Il Napoli oltre a Higuain ha Hamsik.
La Fiorentina ha Gomez e un centrocampo comunque di sicuro rendimento.
Il campione del Milan è solo Balotelli per questo io investirei soldi su un fuoriclasse magari a centrocampo. Era da prendere Thiago Alcantara.


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se parliamo di certezze nel senso di giocatori che al 99% faranno benissimo (un fuoriclasse per dirla in breve) allora sotto questo punto di vista anche la Juve ha "solo" Tevez, anche il Napoli ha "solo" Higuain e anche la Fiorentina ha "solo" Gomez. Più o meno siam tutti sulla stessa barca



Appunto.
La Roma ha Totti (sempre una garanzia), noi Balo.

Di fatto tutte queste squadre hanno un gran giocatore davanti che sai per certo che di da qualcosa in più quasi sempre, il contorno però deve essere di livello. Elsha e Ljajic però non sarebbero nemmeno contorno, perché entrambi hanno un potenziale enorme, non quanto Balo, ma non lontano da lui. Se prendiamo Ljajic saremmo l'unico attacco in italia a poter raggiungere un valore complessivo d'attacco sopra i 100 milioni, perché quei tre se riescono a giocare insieme valgono intorno ai 40 ciascuno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, se preferisci 2 pippe ( o ex giocatori ) e un campione a 2 giovani e un campione...



Coi 12-13 milioni di Ljajic se permetti andrei a prendere Eriksen.


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La Juve ne ha vari: Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez su tutti.
> Il Napoli oltre a Higuain ha Hamsik.
> La Fiorentina ha Gomez e un centrocampo comunque di sicuro rendimento.
> Il campione del Milan è solo Balotelli per questo io investirei soldi su un fuoriclasse magari a centrocampo. Era da prendere Thiago Alcantara.



Vai a paragonarmi Hamsik ha un grande giocatore allora hai capito veramente poco, Hamsik non è mai stato continuo da quando gioca a calcio. Francamente Hamsik può solo succhiargli gli alluci a Montolivo che, se non te ne sei accorto, è la ragione per cui non siamo finiti dodicesimi questo campionato, ha retto la squadra da solo, molto più di elsha e balo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Vai a paragonarmi Hamsik ha un grande giocatore allora hai capito veramente poco, Hamsik non è mai stato continuo da quando gioca a calcio. Francamente Hamsik può solo succhiargli gli alluci a Montolivo che, se non te ne sei accorto, è la ragione per cui non siamo finiti dodicesimi questo campionato, ha retto la squadra da solo, molto più di elsha e balo.



Se dici che Montolivo è più forte di Hamsik credo non ci siano i presupposti per parlare di calcil.
Hamsik è un top player mondiale; era discontinuo i primi anni ma ora è un calciatore mostruoso che sarebbe titolare in tutte le squadre europee.


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se dici che Montolivo è più forte di Hamsik credo non ci siano i presupposti per parlare di calcil.
> Hamsik è un top player mondiale; era discontinuo i primi anni ma ora è un calciatore mostruoso che sarebbe titolare in tutte le squadre europee.



hamsik top player mondiale mi fa allegramente ridere, titolare in tutte le squadre europee, ma fammi il favore. Te scommetto che ti riprenderesti di volata Ronaldinho pure in cambio di el shaarawy per come parli di calcio.


----------



## sheva90 (29 Luglio 2013)

Dopo stasera ci spero ancora.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se dici che Montolivo è più forte di Hamsik credo non ci siano i presupposti per parlare di calcil.
> Hamsik è un top player mondiale; era discontinuo i primi anni ma ora è un calciatore mostruoso che sarebbe titolare in tutte le squadre europee.



Non in tutte, cioè non credo possa panchinare qualcuno del Bayern o del Barca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Coi 12-13 milioni di Ljajic se permetti andrei a prendere Eriksen.



Non sono quelli i costi di Ljajic, altrimenti non ne staremmo minimamente a parlare, e non sono neanche quelli di Eriksen, che costa sicuramente di più.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La Juve ne ha vari: Pirlo, Vidal e Tevez su tutti.
> Il Napoli oltre a Higuain ha Hamsik.
> La Fiorentina ha Gomez e un centrocampo comunque di sicuro rendimento.
> Il campione del Milan è solo Balotelli per questo io investirei soldi su un fuoriclasse magari a centrocampo. Era da prendere Thiago Alcantara.



alcantara non lo prendevi neanche pareggiando l'offerta del bayern quindi e veramente inutile parlare di lui.

invece se mi parli di eriksen (come hai fatto poco dopo) allora il tuo discorso ha un senso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se dici che Montolivo è più forte di Hamsik credo non ci siano i presupposti per parlare di calcil.
> Hamsik è un top player mondiale; era discontinuo i primi anni ma ora è un calciatore mostruoso che sarebbe titolare in tutte le squadre europee.



Se ho una squadra di pippe e devo metterci uno tra Montolivo e Hamsik non ci penso nemmeno, Montolivo.


D'accordo sul fatto che Hamsik probabilmente è più forte, ma non è nemmeno il fenomeno che tutti dipingono, è facile giocare in realtà come quella di Napoli.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> hamsik top player mondiale mi fa allegramente ridere, titolare in tutte le squadre europee, ma fammi il favore. Te scommetto che ti riprenderesti di volata Ronaldinho pure in cambio di el shaarawy per come parli di calcio.



2515 Da un super esperto come te non me lo aspettavo
Hamsik è mostruoso
Magari non vistosissimo ma molto essenziale e completo
fa sempre la cosa giusta con rapidità
Un Vidal molto più tecnico
indiscutibilmente Top Player
Lo avessimo al Milan saremmo subito alla pari con la Juve


----------



## Aragorn (29 Luglio 2013)

De Jong ------------Montolivo
-----------Honda--------------
Ljajic----------------El Sharaawy
----------Balotelli---------------

Tralasciando la difesa iniziare la stagione con questa formazione sarebbe un miglioramento incredibile rispetto ad un anno fa. E la cosa che dà più fastidio è che non ci vorrebbero chissà quanti soldi per concretizzarla


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non in tutte, cioè non credo possa panchinare qualcuno del Bayern o del Barca.



Il Barça metterebbe un Xavi-Hamsik-Iniesta una roba mostruosa; i catalani giocano molto con gli inserimenti e lo slovacco è uno dei centrocampisti d'inserimento più forti. Al Barça farebbe 20 gol all'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il Barça metterebbe un Xavi-Hamsik-Iniesta una roba mostruosa; i catalani giocano molto con gli inserimenti e lo slovacco è uno dei centrocampisti d'inserimento più forti. Al Barça farebbe 20 gol all'anno.



Hamsik centro-mediano???


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Se ho una squadra di pippe e devo metterci uno tra Montolivo e Hamsik non ci penso nemmeno, Montolivo.
> 
> 
> D'accordo sul fatto che Hamsik probabilmente è più forte, ma non è nemmeno il fenomeno che tutti dipingono, è facile giocare in realtà come quella di Napoli.



Hamsik regge il centrocampo da solo. Suvvia ragà , un pò di obiettività. Non è anti-milanismo ammettere la superiorità di un giocatore di un'altra squadra.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Hamsik è più forte, ma se devo scegliere chi mettere nel Milan odierno tra lui e Monto, scelgo Monto. Lo slovacco non è un regista, ha una buonissima tecnica, ma non i tempi per far girare la squadra.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Hamsik regge il centrocampo da solo. Suvvia ragà , un pò di obiettività. Non è anti-milanismo ammettere la superiorità di un giocatore di un'altra squadra.



Gaetà questo è un commento banalissimo, qui nessuno dice che Hamsik non sia più forte di Monto, ma sarebbe meno funzionale nel Milan odierno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hamsik centro-mediano???



Al Napoli ci giocava i primi anni; poi nel Barçà non avrebbe altra collocazione.


----------



## sion (29 Luglio 2013)

ma perche' si va sempre fuori argomento in ogni topic? bah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hamsik è più forte, ma se devo scegliere chi mettere nel Milan odierno tra lui e Monto, scelgo Monto. Lo slovacco non è un regista, ha una buonissima tecnica, ma non i tempi per far girare la squadra.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Pareri personali, dai secondo me il Milan con Hamsik sarebbe da scudetto. E' da anni che ci lamentiamo che il Milan non ha il centrocampista che fa la differenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Al Napoli ci giocava i primi anni; poi nel Barçà non avrebbe altra collocazione.



Centro-mediano gli levi la sua miglior qualità: gli inserimenti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pareri personali, dai secondo me il Milan con Hamsik sarebbe da scudetto. E' da anni che ci lamentiamo che il Milan non ha il centrocampista che fa la differenza.



Ovvio se avessimo Hamsik il Milan sarebbe da scudetto, è un grande giocatore, ma non puoi prescindere da Monto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Centro-mediano gli levi la sua miglior qualità: gli inserimenti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



E dove lo fai giocare? Dovresti fare Neymar Hamsik Messi dietro la prima punta.


----------



## Aragorn (29 Luglio 2013)

Hamsik sarebbe stato perfetto nel Milan di Ibra  nel Milan attuale non so, se avessimo veramente 25-30 milioni (fantascienza ) li investirei per un centrocampista di altro tipo.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E dove lo fai giocare?



Mezzala sinistra o sulla trequarti, dato che ha un ottimo filtrante:

-----Monto
Poli----------Hamsik

oppure

Monto-De Jong
Honda-Hamsik-Elsha
----Balo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Hamsik sarebbe stato perfetto nel Milan di Ibra  nel Milan attuale non so, se avessimo veramente 25-30 milioni (fantascienza ) li investirei per un centrocampista di altro tipo.



Con Ibra, Nocerino che di inserimenti non ne capisce quanto lo slovacco fece tipo 10 gol. Hamsik ne avrebbe fatti 25 minimo.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

il napoli ha hamsik che e uno dei migliori nel suo ruolo. ma non ce lo regalano.
inutile parlare di lui.

secondo me un milan con ljajic, honda e eslha dietro a balo non sarebbe inferiore a nessuno in italia.
ovviamente abbiamo bisogno di un elsha diverso da quello che ha finito la stagione.


----------



## peppe75 (29 Luglio 2013)

io lo vorrei...speriamo che arrivi presto...anche perchè è un giocatore di grande prospettiva...e poi continua a non rinnovare...approfittiamone!!


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Pradè: stiamo lavorando al rinnovo di Ljajic. Ma chi gioca qui deve dimostrare di volerlo. Deve decidersi*



. 

Invito TUTTI a leggere
http://www.milanworld.net/teniamo-i-topic-puliti-nella-sezione-calciomercato-vt9526.html


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Su sky calciomercato tutti a fare dubbi sul perché ljajic non abbia ancora rinnovato, ogni giramento possibile immaginabile e alla fine di marzio chiude il discorso con "semplicemente è molto tentato di andare al milan".XD

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Comunque tra cuadrado che è inamovibile e Gomez ovviamente il terzo attaccante sarebbe rossi, visto quanto l'hanno pagato è semplicemente ovvio, con ilicic tra l'altro tra le riserve. Quindi a conti fatti ljajic sa pure che al milan avrebbe il posto da titolare, diversamente nella fiorentina avrebbe concorrenza pure come prima riserva.


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

Arriva a 0 o rinnova, noi non sborsiamo soldi per gente in scadenza.


----------



## 2515 (30 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Arriva a 0 o rinnova, noi non sborsiamo soldi per gente in scadenza.



si dice comunque che possa arrivare pure lui a gennaio, quando le pretese viola dovranno per forza di cose calare molto. Ma qua dipende anche dalla fiorentina.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Arriva a 0 o rinnova, noi non sborsiamo soldi*.



fixed


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset *Ljajic *vuole rompere con la *Fiorentina *e essere ceduto al *Milan*.


----------



## Milo (30 Luglio 2013)

speriamo


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2013)

beh ma non è che qui da noi la vita è piu facile ... considerando balo e elsha intoccabili ...c'è 1 posto per : niang Sbirulinho e eventualmente lui


----------



## Milo (30 Luglio 2013)

per me prendiamo ljajic e niang dopo i preliminari parte in prestito (anche se io lo caccerei)


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh ma non è che qui da noi la vita è piu facile ... considerando balo e elsha intoccabili ...c'è 1 posto per : niang Sbirulinho e eventualmente lui



la concorrenza di robinho


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh ma non è che qui da noi la vita è piu facile ... considerando balo e elsha intoccabili ...c'è 1 posto per : niang Sbirulinho e eventualmente lui


niang e bingo 2 macchine da goal


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Luglio 2013)

si certo anche per me Sbirulinho dovrebbe andar a zappare la terra altro che milan... Niang invece per me..rimane un campione ma deve crescere


----------



## Frikez (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;243932 ha scritto:


> Secondo sportmediaset *Ljajic *vuole rompere con la *Fiorentina *e essere ceduto al *Milan*.



E il Milan, contando sulla volontà del giocatore, offrirà 2 milioni


----------



## BucioDerCulo (30 Luglio 2013)

Potrebbe rinnovare il contratto mettendo la famosa clausola rescissoria da 10 milione in modo da non perderlo il prossimo giugno a 0 come successe con il Monto,in accordo con il procuratore assicurandosi che lo lasciano libero appunto il prossimo anno


----------



## 2515 (30 Luglio 2013)

BucioDerCulo ha scritto:


> Potrebbe rinnovare il contratto mettendo la famosa clausola rescissoria da 10 milione in modo da non perderlo il prossimo giugno a 0 come successe con il Monto,in accordo con il procuratore assicurandosi che lo lasciano libero appunto il prossimo anno



lui vuole una clausola inferiore ai 10.


----------



## Doctore (30 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E il Milan, contando sulla volontà del giocatore, offrirà 2 milioni


piu banane


----------



## Bafometh (30 Luglio 2013)

10 milioni....

magari....


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *Venerdi *gi sarà l'incontro con la *Fiorentina*, la *Fiorentina *offre il rinnovo con aumento a 1 milione più clausola da 15/16 milioni, il giocatore vuole 1,8 milioni più clausola da 10 milioni.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;244488 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *Venerdi *gi sarà l'incontro con la *Fiorentina*, la *Fiorentina *offre il rinnovo con aumento a 1 milione più clausola da 15/16 milioni, il giocatore vuole 1,8 milioni più clausola da 10 milioni.



Allora è impossibile il rinnovo.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato. Un po' troppo. Se Ljiajic non rinnova squadre estere fanno in tempo a inserirsi.. o addirittura la Juventus (sarebbe uno sgarbo enorme dopo tevez).
Se prendiamo Honda prendiamo anche lui? Mi sembra difficile. A meno che non pensano di utilizzare 本田 圭佑 a centrocampo. Il nostro Julian Ross


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> manca ancora un mese alla fine del mercato. Un po' troppo. Se Ljiajic non rinnova squadre estere fanno in tempo a inserirsi.. o addirittura la Juventus (sarebbe uno sgarbo enorme dopo tevez).
> Se prendiamo Honda prendiamo anche lui? Mi sembra difficile. A meno che non pensano di utilizzare 本田 圭佑 a centrocampo. Il nostro Julian Ross



la Juventus ne ha troppi di giocatori da smaltire, ha già 4 riserve e Vucinic è la prima riserva, Giovinco è il pupillo di Conte. Figurati se Ljajic va in una squadra per fare la quarta/quinta scelta in un attacco a due.

Comunque il fatto che voglia la clausola così bassa è palese che significhi che voglia andarsene, quindi se davvero vuole venire da noi allora arriverà. E poi se prendiamo Honda potremmo anche aspettare gennaio per prendere Ljajic, oppure il contrario. In ogni caso visto che con Honda non spendiamo quasi nulla, se faremo un investimento, anche dopo il preliminare, quando (speriamo) ci saranno soldi, potrà essere per lui.


----------



## tequilad (31 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> la Juventus ne ha troppi di giocatori da smaltire, ha già 4 riserve e Vucinic è la prima riserva, Giovinco è il pupillo di Conte. Figurati se Ljajic va in una squadra per fare la quarta/quinta scelta in un attacco a due.
> 
> Comunque il fatto che voglia la clausola così bassa è palese che significhi che voglia andarsene, quindi se davvero vuole venire da noi allora arriverà. E poi se prendiamo Honda potremmo anche aspettare gennaio per prendere Ljajic, oppure il contrario. In ogni caso visto che con Honda non spendiamo quasi nulla, se faremo un investimento, anche dopo il preliminare, quando (speriamo) ci saranno soldi, potrà essere per lui.



Vero, comunque davanti a quel punto dovremmo sfoltire un pò!


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Vero, comunque davanti a quel punto dovremmo sfoltire un pò!



Boateng con Honda trascola a centrocampo e questo già l'ha fatto capire allegri ponendo saponara già sopra di lui nelle gerarchie del trequartista, se arriva Honda è palese che il titolare sarebbe il nipponico e subito dopo Saponara. Quindi è già un giocatore offensivo (in ogni senso possibile) in meno.
Se arriva Ljajic penso che Niang vada in prestito o comproprietà in una squadra di mezza classifica.

Di sicuro emanuelson non rimarrà. In più se Boateng viene costretto a centrocampo non escludo che richieda la cessione.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Vero, comunque davanti a quel punto dovremmo sfoltire un pò!



infatti. Robinho, Ljiajic, El Shaarawy...sono in 3 per un posto solo.
E poi, come detto, Honda e Ljiajic insieme possono giocare solo se schieriamo Honda alla Julian Ross


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> infatti. Robinho, Ljiajic, El Shaarawy...sono in 3 per un posto solo.
> E poi, come detto, Honda e Ljiajic insieme possono giocare solo se schieriamo Honda alla Julian Ross



O se giochiamo col 4-2-3-1, visto che Poli è così valido è assolutamente realizzabile come prima riserva di montolivo o de jong.
A quel punto si giocherebbe così:
Ljajic Honda Elsha
Balotelli

Sarebbe largamente il reparto offensivo più forte del campionato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The Ripper ha scritto:


> infatti. Robinho, Ljiajic, El Shaarawy...sono in 3 per un posto solo.
> E poi, come detto, Honda e Ljiajic insieme possono giocare solo se schieriamo Honda alla Julian Ross



Julian Ross gioca come libero..vuoi mettere Honda in difesa?


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> O se giochiamo col 4-2-3-1, visto che Poli è così valido è assolutamente realizzabile come prima riserva di montolivo o de jong.
> A quel punto si giocherebbe così:
> Ljajic Honda Elsha
> Balotelli
> ...



Innanzitutto Ljiajic a destra non ha mai giocato. Per caratteristiche che ha è uno a cui piace accentrarsi giocando di esterno o per vie centrali. Forse in carriera non ha mai giocato a destra. Non vedo perché dovrebbe giocarci da noi, alterandone completamente le caratteristiche.
Seconda cosa, quel modulo lì è irrealizzabile. Anche lo scorso anno ne abbiamo visto gli effetti (contropiedi a non finire soprattutto). Per quel modulo devi avere difensori arcigni: un difensore che sa giocare alto (Hummels) e un marcatore... Se più o meno Zapata sa giocare alto, non abbiamo un marcatore. I 2 trequartisti laterali devono essere più centrocampisti (Ribery, Blaszikowski) che attaccanti veri e propri. Modulo improponibile, imho. E comunque si parla di aria fritta visto che stiamo optando per 2 moduli: 4-3-3 e 4-3-1-2. E' impossibile anche solo pensare di impostare un altro modulo, se non per i casi di emergenza.

p.s. Julian Ross non era mica centrocampista/regista?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Aspè Mexes come marcatore non è da buttare, almeno per il livello della seria A.


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

comunque se dovesse arrivare Honda io i soldi per Ljajić li terrei per rinforzare o il centrocampo o la difesa....

nonostante io sia un suo estimatore....


----------



## Albijol (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Ljiajic a destra non ha mai giocato. Per caratteristiche che ha è uno a cui piace accentrarsi giocando di esterno o per vie centrali. Forse in carriera non ha mai giocato a destra.



Tra esterno destro e esterno sinistro non è tutta questa differenza mostruosa, semplicemente Ljiaic verrebbe penalizzato in fase realizzativa (essendo destrorso) e invece agevolato in quella di assist. Poi ho la terribile sensazione che il Faraone quest'anno sarà un flop clamoroso, in quel caso Adem prenderebbe il suo posto.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Ljiajic a destra non ha mai giocato. Per caratteristiche che ha è uno a cui piace accentrarsi giocando di esterno o per vie centrali. Forse in carriera non ha mai giocato a destra. Non vedo perché dovrebbe giocarci da noi, alterandone completamente le caratteristiche.
> Seconda cosa, quel modulo lì è irrealizzabile. Anche lo scorso anno ne abbiamo visto gli effetti (contropiedi a non finire soprattutto). Per quel modulo devi avere difensori arcigni: un difensore che sa giocare alto (Hummels) e un marcatore... Se più o meno Zapata sa giocare alto, non abbiamo un marcatore. I 2 trequartisti laterali devono essere più centrocampisti (Ribery, Blaszikowski) che attaccanti veri e propri. Modulo improponibile, imho. E comunque si parla di aria fritta visto che stiamo optando per 2 moduli: 4-3-3 e 4-3-1-2. E' impossibile anche solo pensare di impostare un altro modulo, se non per i casi di emergenza.
> 
> p.s. Julian Ross non era mica centrocampista/regista?



ha inizio carriera ha anche giocato a destra


----------



## Jaqen (31 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Poi ho la terribile sensazione che il Faraone quest'anno sarà un flop clamoroso



Sensazione comune


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

in un 4231 ljajic potrebbe anche fare il trequartista con honda sulla destra...


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

> Tra esterno destro e esterno sinistro non è tutta questa differenza mostruosa


 



> ha inizio carriera ha anche giocato a destra


a inizio carriera Kakà era regista di centrocampo, Desailly difensore e Pirlo trequartista.
Ljiajic per stile di gioco non può assolutamente giocare a destra: sarebbe un giocatore limitato ad andare sul fondo e crossare.
Se gioca al centro o a sinistra, con la palla costantemente sul destro può saltare l'uomo, creare azioni pericolose, palle filtranti, tiri, superiorità numerica... Vuoi mettere?


> in un 4231 ljajic potrebbe anche fare il trequartista con honda sulla destra...


ecco, questo sì. Non so se Honda gioca sulla destra (è comunque mancino) ma è fattibile. Piccolo dettaglio: non giochiamo col 4-2-3-1 e non credo che lo vedremo mai (meno male!) se non in casi di necessità (se siamo in svantaggio).


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Sky è rimandato l'incontro tra Ramadani, procuratore del serbo e Cognigni, presidente esecutivo viola, per discutere del rinnovo contrattuale di Ljajic.*


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto Ljiajic a destra non ha mai giocato. Per caratteristiche che ha è uno a cui piace accentrarsi giocando di esterno o per vie centrali. Forse in carriera non ha mai giocato a destra. Non vedo perché dovrebbe giocarci da noi, alterandone completamente le caratteristiche.
> Seconda cosa, quel modulo lì è irrealizzabile. Anche lo scorso anno ne abbiamo visto gli effetti (contropiedi a non finire soprattutto). Per quel modulo devi avere difensori arcigni: un difensore che sa giocare alto (Hummels) e un marcatore... Se più o meno Zapata sa giocare alto, non abbiamo un marcatore. I 2 trequartisti laterali devono essere più centrocampisti (Ribery, Blaszikowski) che attaccanti veri e propri. Modulo improponibile, imho. E comunque si parla di aria fritta visto che stiamo optando per 2 moduli: 4-3-3 e 4-3-1-2. E' impossibile anche solo pensare di impostare un altro modulo, se non per i casi di emergenza.
> 
> p.s. Julian Ross non era mica centrocampista/regista?



Mexes come marcatore in serie a è buono. E comunque in un 4-2-3-1 devi avere due centrocampisti di livello e tre giocatori dietro la punta capaci di tenere palla alta, e ljajic honda elsha e pure balotelli (soprattutto) sono giocatori capaci di fare gioco nella metà campo avversaria. Montolivo e De Jong sono entrambi giocatori perfetti per questo modulo. Montolivo sa fare tanto il regista quanto il mediano e De Jong difensivamente è il miglior mediano della serie A.

PS: Julian Ross giocava nello stesso ruolo di Holly, poi dalla categoria juniores si è spostato libero.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Luglio 2013)

Però se viene Ljajic, oltre ad Honda, più di uno dovrà andare via. A meno che non vogliamo giocare con il 2-2-6.


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

Ancora con sta storia di Ljajic a destra ?

Il calcio giovanile è un altro sport.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> a inizio carriera Kakà era regista di centrocampo, Desailly difensore e Pirlo trequartista.
> Ljiajic per stile di gioco non può assolutamente giocare a destra: sarebbe un giocatore limitato ad andare sul fondo e crossare.
> Se gioca al centro o a sinistra, con la palla costantemente sul destro può saltare l'uomo, creare azioni pericolose, palle filtranti, tiri, superiorità numerica... Vuoi mettere?
> 
> ecco, questo sì. Non so se Honda gioca sulla destra (è comunque mancino) ma è fattibile. Piccolo dettaglio: non giochiamo col 4-2-3-1 e non credo che lo vedremo mai (meno male!) se non in casi di necessità (se siamo in svantaggio).



era per precisare visto che hai scritto non ha mai giocato a destra  cmq sono d'accordo che adem dia il meglio di se a sinistra . Per quanto riguarda honda , il giapponese ultimamente sta giocando a destra visto che sulla trequarti gioca dzagoev


----------



## Frikez (31 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ancora con sta storia di Ljajic a destra ?
> 
> Il calcio giovanile è un altro sport.



Ma infatti, io piuttosto lo proverei da mezz'ala


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, io piuttosto lo proverei da mezz'ala



come cassano


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> era per precisare visto che hai scritto non ha mai giocato a destra  cmq sono d'accordo che adem dia il meglio di se a sinistra . Per quanto riguarda honda , *il giapponese ultimamente sta giocando a destra visto che sulla trequarti gioca dzagoev*



Ah si? Benissimo, allora potrebbe tornare utile anche nel 4-3-3!!


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky è rimandato l'incontro tra Ramadani, procuratore del serbo e Cognigni, presidente esecutivo viola, per discutere del rinnovo contrattuale di Ljajic.*



.


----------



## mefisto94 (31 Luglio 2013)

Comunque trovo quantomeno insolito che pochi giocatori sappiano usare tutti e due i piedi. Con quello che si allenano potrebbero migliorare un pò il piede debole.


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ah si? Benissimo, allora potrebbe tornare utile anche nel 4-3-3!!



e secondo te perché Allegri lo vorrebbe subito e appena gli hanno chiesto la sua opinione la prima cosa fatta è stata rimarcare il fatto che sappia giocare esterno destro? Abbiamo visto tutti com'è allegri quando trova un modulo che da continuità di risultati, il 4-3-3 finché non fallirà non lo toglierà mai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2013)

_Suma: "Galliani sta lavorando in questi giorni per honda e silvestre ma dalla settimana prossima lavorerà ancora di più. Quello che vale oggi, nel mercato, non vale domani"_

Ho inserito in questo topic perchè a me sembra molto evidente i lriferimento a Ljajic e al mancato appuntamento con il rinnovo che è slittato ancora.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Luglio 2013)

Andiamo a prenderlooo....


----------



## tequilad (31 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque trovo quantomeno insolito che pochi giocatori sappiano usare tutti e due i piedi. Con quello che si allenano potrebbero migliorare un pò il piede debole.



Si ma giocano ai ritmi e con le marcature della Serie A. Se li metti in Serie D ti fanno 40 goal di sinistro....è chiaro che ai massimi livelli tu ti alleni per migliorare ma anche tutti gli altri fanno lo stesso...


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, io piuttosto lo proverei da mezz'ala



Terzino no ?


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Terzino no ?



portiere? No, meglio di no, non riesce manco a parare un pugno di delio rossi, figuriamoci le fucilate degli attaccanti..


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque trovo quantomeno insolito che pochi giocatori sappiano usare tutti e due i piedi. Con quello che si allenano potrebbero migliorare un pò il piede debole.



puoi allenarlo quanto vuoi, ma quando per natura sei destro non riuscirai mai ad usare bene il sinistro. E' come la scrittura. Pensa a quante parole, quanti fogli hai scritto. Eppure ancora con la sinistra (se sei destro) non riesci a scrivere. E' questione di coordinazione e abitudine. Puoi allenarti quanto vuoi, ma giorno dopo giorno usi la mano destra per mangiare, il piede destro per salire il primo gradino, per tenere il ritmo con la musica, per saltellare su un piede solo ecc...ecc..


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> puoi allenarlo quanto vuoi, ma quando per natura sei destro non riuscirai mai ad usare bene il sinistro. E' come la scrittura. Pensa a quante parole, quanti fogli hai scritto. Eppure ancora con la sinistra (se sei destro) non riesci a scrivere. E' questione di coordinazione e abitudine. Puoi allenarti quanto vuoi, ma giorno dopo giorno usi la mano destra per mangiare, il piede destro per salire il primo gradino, per tenere il ritmo con la musica, per saltellare su un piede solo ecc...ecc..



C'è chi ci riesce comunque eh, però son casi rari, vedi Maldini, Nedved, Zidane e compagnia.


Certo, mica ho detto Tosto e Poggi...


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> C'è chi ci riesce comunque eh, però son casi rari, vedi Maldini, Nedved, Zidane e compagnia.
> 
> 
> Certo, mica ho detto Tosto e Poggi...



è una questione anche di cultura del lavoro, se uno sin da bambino gioca e viene allenato con l'insegnamento di dover allenare e saper usare allo stesso livello entrambi i piedi allora riesce a prendere l'abitudine, ma ci vuole sempre grande capacità per farlo.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Che poi non è mica obbligatorio saperli usare entrambi. A me sembra una grandissima forzatura.


----------



## peppe75 (31 Luglio 2013)

da prendere...da prendere....SUBITOOOOO!!!


----------



## rossovero (31 Luglio 2013)

Bah, a me sembra un montato. Io spero non arrivi.


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

rossovero ha scritto:


> Bah, a me sembra un montato. Io spero non arrivi.



meglio montato ma capace di giocare che montato e coi piedi storti e la voglia di giocare oltreoceano (qualsiasi riferimento a un ghanese e un brasiliano è totalmente volontario). Balotelli è montato pure lui, non lo vuoi in squadra?


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Che poi non è mica obbligatorio saperli usare entrambi. A me sembra una grandissima forzatura.



Non dico bene bene, ma almeno decentemente. Certo se ho Robben in squadra mica lo lascio in panca, però Ljajic come El Shaarawy soprattutto, potrebbe un pò migliorare.
Gente come Zuniga, Isla, Nagatomo (un pò meglio)...


----------



## 2515 (1 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non dico bene bene, ma almeno decentemente. Certo se ho Robben in squadra mica lo lascio in panca, però Ljajic come El Shaarawy soprattutto, potrebbe un pò migliorare.
> Gente come Zuniga, Isla, Nagatomo (un pò meglio)...



Ljajic veramente sotto questo aspetto è meno indietro rispetto ad Elsha, Ljajic è molto bravo nel dribbling sia in velocità sia partendo da fermo, quando sei capace di saltare l'uomo con buona facilità a quel punto l'essere destro o sinistro è irrilevante, liberandosi del marcatore diretto puoi tranquillamente prepararti il piede migliore con comodo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Ho parlato con il figlio di Cantamessa e mi ha riferito che è probabile l'arrivo di Honda, difficile Ljajic. E ha inoltre smentito la mia sensazione su Kakà, dicendo che è quasi impossibile.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ljajic veramente sotto questo aspetto è meno indietro rispetto ad Elsha, Ljajic è molto bravo nel dribbling sia in velocità sia partendo da fermo, quando sei capace di saltare l'uomo con buona facilità a quel punto l'essere destro o sinistro è irrilevante, liberandosi del marcatore diretto puoi tranquillamente prepararti il piede migliore con comodo.



Mah speriamo che sia così se dovesse arrivare. Non mi pare che salti l'uomo 8 volte su 10.


----------



## rossovero (1 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> meglio montato ma capace di giocare che montato e coi piedi storti e la voglia di giocare oltreoceano (qualsiasi riferimento a un ghanese e un brasiliano è totalmente volontario). Balotelli è montato pure lui, non lo vuoi in squadra?



Certo, ma Balotelli ha dimostrato molto di piú in carriera. Questo qui ha fatto qualche bella partita in una stagione nella Fiorentina


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Agosto 2013)

*Nella mattinata di domani, summit tra Della Valle e Ljajic. *

*Si vuol capire la sua volontà, per sapere se ci sono margini per trattare eventualmente il rinnovo contrattuale con l'agente*.


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2013)

*Offerta ufficiale del Milan per Ljajic, anticipando l'incontro tra la società e il giocatore per il rinnovo*

By gazzetta.


Grande mossa di Galliani, per me dopo l'offerta ljajic sosterrà di venire da noi spiazzando i viola. Ottimo


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

5 milioni, imho


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: Offerta di 8 milioni di euro.*


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Ho l'impressione che i Della Valle vogliano esporre il Milan alla stessa "figuraccia" fatta dalla Juve per Jovetic.
Spero di sbagliarmi perché nonostante sia una testa calda mi piace.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ho l'impressione che i Della Valle vogliano esporre il Milan alla stessa "figuraccia" fatta dalla Juve per Jovetic.
> Spero di sbagliarmi perché nonostante sia una testa calda mi piace.



A me non piace proprio per nulla. Preferisco Honda.


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2013)

8 è un ottima offerta, contando che è in scadenza e vuole il Milan la fiorentina potrebbe accettare


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

8 milioni sono un'offerta più che congrua direi, loro ne vorrebbero 10, pensavo si partisse da 5, invece 8 è una bella offerta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2013)

poi i soldi non ci sono..ma per piacere...


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A me non piace proprio per nulla. Preferisco Honda.



ma l'hai capito o no che Honda verrà il milan comunque? Ora come ora Ljajic esclude Niang, non Honda. Tu chi preferisci tra Niang e Ljajic?


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A me non piace proprio per nulla. Preferisco Honda.



Tra Niang e Ljajic chi preferisci?
Mi sembra che dando Niang in prestito se prendessimo il serbo ci rinforzeremmo, no?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ma l'hai capito o no che Honda verrà il milan comunque? Ora come ora Ljajic esclude Niang, non Honda. Tu chi preferisci tra Niang e Ljajic?



I moduli sono due : 4-3-3 o 4-3-1-2; il 4-2-3-1 non sanno manco dove sta di casa.
Quindi Honda e Ljajic non potranno mai giocare insieme, uno dei due viene panchinato.


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2013)

Concordo hona e ljajic non si danno noia. Diciamo che loro 2 danno noia a boateng e niang. Quindi ben vengano


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

anche se non vogliono giocare con il 4231 mi sembra che avere 3 titolari per 2 posti e l'ideale... come con i terzini.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Tra Niang e Ljajic chi preferisci?
> Mi sembra che dando Niang in prestito se prendessimo il serbo ci rinforzeremmo, no?



Eh vabbè, sulla carta si. Ma Ljajic è una testa calda molto più calda di Balotelli e per me è un giocatore ancora tutto da verificare. Siamo ancora nel campo del "potenziale".
Per me con una squadra solo di potenziali vinci una cippa di niente.


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè, sulla carta si. Ma Ljajic è una testa calda molto più calda di Balotelli e per me è un giocatore ancora tutto da verificare. Siamo ancora nel campo del "potenziale".
> Per me con una squadra solo di potenziali vinci una cippa di niente.



ti dimentichi una cosa, noi non siamo la fiorentina, che ha preso solidità come società da appena un anno. Di teste calde ne abbiamo avute tante e con Allegri non mi preoccupo, con lui o ti alleni come si deve o ciao.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Eh vabbè, sulla carta si. Ma Ljajic è una testa calda molto più calda di Balotelli e per me è un giocatore ancora tutto da verificare. Siamo ancora nel campo del "potenziale".
> Per me con una squadra solo di potenziali vinci una cippa di niente.



con una squadra di "potenziale" puoi "potenzialmente" fare bene.
con una squadra di scarsi non vai da nessuna parte.

i giocatori che hanno gia dimostrato il loro valore non li possiamo prendere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> ti dimentichi una cosa, noi non siamo la fiorentina, che ha preso solidità come società da appena un anno. Di teste calde ne abbiamo avute tante e con Allegri non mi preoccupo, con lui *o ti alleni come si deve o ciao.*



Infatti Robinho è stato ceduto


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Infatti Robinho è stato ceduto



no, invece ronaldinho si


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Infatti Robinho è stato ceduto



non per colpa di allegri, colpa di galliani che gli ha dato troppi soldi e di robinho che non ha voluto ridursi l'ingaggio per il santos.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non per colpa di allegri, colpa di galliani che gli ha dato troppi soldi e di robinho che non ha voluto ridursi l'ingaggio per il santos.



Allegri potrebbe almeno "tribunarlo".

P.S. Rientriamo On Topic!


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Allegri potrebbe almeno "tribunarlo".
> 
> P.S. Rientriamo On Topic!


Non puoi mettere in tribuna uno che prende più di 4 milioni a stagione, la società ti lincia.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Grande idea comunque giocare d'anticipo. Fai capire al giocatore che lo vuoi davvero, così se i viola non accettano, lui viene da noi sicuro a 0.


----------



## robs91 (2 Agosto 2013)

Il giocatore non mi entusiasma per niente,ma è cmq meglio di Robinho e Niang....


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Anche perché ingolosisci pure la società viola ad accettare, perché se si infastidiscono con le pretese di contratto hanno comunque un'offerta molto vicina alla cifra che hanno in mente pronta da accogliere.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Palese che galliani voglia prenderlo prima di partire.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Beh 8 milioni come base sono una buona offerta.


----------



## Ciachi (2 Agosto 2013)

Si parla di 8mil. confermate??
Pare che i viola ne vogliano almeno 12!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si parla di 8mil. confermate??
> Pare che i viola ne vogliano almeno 12!!!


Si chiuderà a 8 più il prestito gratuito di Niang


----------



## Ciachi (2 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si chiuderà a 8 più il prestito gratuito di Niang



Dici??? Quindi niang in viola?!?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Dici??? Quindi niang in viola?!?



E' possibile, Niang ha bisogno di giocare, alla viola può avere qualche possibilità in più.


----------



## robs91 (2 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' possibile, Niang ha bisogno di giocare, alla viola può avere qualche possibilità in più.



farebbe la riserva anche alla Fiorentina...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Oggi chiedo alla mia fonte se sa qualcosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> farebbe la riserva anche alla Fiorentina...



Dici? Beh allora mandiamolo al Genoa.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Partenza 8 milioni, richiesta 11-12.
Se si vuole si chiude in 5 minuti eh


----------



## Ciachi (2 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> E' possibile, Niang ha bisogno di giocare, alla viola può avere qualche possibilità in più.





Leggo cHe cmq la fiorentina vorrebbe cederlo all estero piuttosto che a noi!!!
Io ci spero tanto!! Secondo me il ragazzo e' talentuoso!!! E poi segna!!!.... Bah....


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

prima di arrivare a pagina 100 vorrei farvi una domanda molto chiara....

secondo voi la giuve non è riuscita a prendere Jojo (con il quale aveva l' accordo) e noi riusciamo a prendere il loro talento che piace al tecnico e a della valle?


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2013)

Niang nn lo troverà mai spazio alla fiorentina con gomez rossi joaquin ilicic e volendo cuadrado!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> prima di arrivare a pagina 100 vorrei farvi una domanda molto chiara....
> 
> secondo voi la giuve non è riuscita a prendere Jojo (con il quale aveva l' accordo) e noi riusciamo a prendere il loro talento che piace al tecnico e a della valle?



Liajic è in scadenza però, se lui vuole il Milan può benissimo dire alla Fiorentina che o lo cede ora oppure aspetterà un anno e viene da noi comunque.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

se 8 milioni non ci credo manco se lo vedo.


----------



## bmb (2 Agosto 2013)

8+bonus rispetto a 12 sarebbe una trattativa che finisce a pranzo. Invece finirà tra 20 giorni, non lo avremo per il preliminare, e lo pagheremo comunque 12 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> prima di arrivare a pagina 100 vorrei farvi una domanda molto chiara....
> 
> secondo voi la giuve non è riuscita a prendere Jojo (con il quale aveva l' accordo) e noi riusciamo a prendere il loro talento che piace al tecnico e a della valle?



beh la fiorentina voleva 30 milioni per jovetic sembra contropartite, Adem se non rinnova con 12 milioni forse meno te lo porti a casa.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

arriva arriva


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

quindi ci va male perchè se eravamo de Roma ci ristrutturava anche lo stadio oltre al Colosseo..... 

dai ragazzi è ancora peggio sto affare che con Honda a mio avviso....

il problema è se poi vanno in scadenza noi non spenderemo mai per averli prima e intanto possiamo giocare pure senza trequartista


----------



## Ale (2 Agosto 2013)

offerta ufficiale: 8 milioni + bonus mi sembra un ottima offerta.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Inoltre la Juventus aveva iniziato a trattare Jovetic prima che la Fiorentina prendesse Gomez, adesso Ljajic o non Ljajic la squadra è competitiva comunque.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Ricordo che un mese fa Galliani era sempre con Pradé. Avranno parlato anche di Ljajic oltre che della shemale che Galliani si porta appresso


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

quindi la fiorentina ci vende il suo gioiellino?


----------



## sion (2 Agosto 2013)

l'offerta ufficiale del milan ce,quindi la trattativa e' aperta..speriamo si chiuda positivamente a breve..


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

ci dovrebbe essere la possibilita di prendere le cose a parametro zero anche in negozio.

cosi vai dal venditore e li dici "vendimi questo computer per 200 € o me lo prendo a zero tra dodici mesi"


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta Laudisa l'offerta del *Milan per Ljajic è di 7 milioni*, ora parola a Della Valle.


----------



## Ale (2 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ci dovrebbe essere la possibilita di prendere le cose a parametro zero anche in negozio.
> 
> cosi vai dal venditore e li dici "vendimi questo computer per 200 € o me lo prendo a zero tra dodici mesi"



magari qualcuno lo fa veramente: o me lo dai adesso a 200 euro o stanotte me lo prendo da solo e spacco pure tutto"


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio, l'offerta è stata rifiutata, 8 milioni sono pochi, la Fiorentina ne vuole 12.

A 10 si chiude


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

Bella offerta, per me a 9-10 più bonus si chiude.

Dai che ci serve come il pane.


A questo punto penso che saremmo preparati a tutto su Honda, se arriva ora Niang parte in prestito, altrimenti slittano sia arrivo del giapponese che prestito del francese a Gennaio.


----------



## sion (2 Agosto 2013)

e dai alziamo a 10 e via...non tiriamo per le lunghe al solito


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2013)

Nn c'hanno chiuso la porta in faccia, significa molto questa cosa


----------



## Mithos (2 Agosto 2013)

Io ancora devo capire se questo Ljaicic vale tutti questi soldi.Soprattutto mi chiedo ancora una volta se il calciomercato sia solamente trattare attaccanti oppure no.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Agosto 2013)

Ottima mossa l'offerta a sorpresa,ora tutta la pressione è sui viola.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma Ljajic è una testa calda molto più calda di Balotelli



????
L'unico episodio degno di nota in cui è stato coinvolto è stato il cazzotto che si è preso da Rossi.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

8 mln??? Hanno fatto una rapina in banca???


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2013)

Ecco, piuttosto di investire soldi su Honda (a gennaio si prende a ZERO!!!!) li butto volentieri su questo qui!


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Comunque ho letto che a 10 mln + bonus (l'offerta odierna è di 8 + bonus)si chiude, perchè la Viola sa che il ragazzo vuole solo il Milan.


----------



## bmb (2 Agosto 2013)

El Sharaawi-Balotelli-Ljajic secondo me vale il primo attacco in Italia.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ho letto che a 10 mln + bonus (l'offerta odierna è di 8 + bonus)si chiude, perchè la Viola sa che il ragazzo vuole solo il Milan.



ma perche dire che non avevamo i soldi per tevez?


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma perche dire che non avevamo i soldi per tevez?



Non hanno preso Tevez per l'ingaggio, mica per il cartellino. Adem percepirà sui 3.6/3.8 mln lordi annui, Tevez sfiorava gli 11 lordi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

*Della Valle :"Ljajic vuole restare, 8 milioni per lui? troppo pochi, rinnovo? sono abbastanza ottimista, Milan? al momento la risposta è no".*


----------



## Ale (2 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;246566 ha scritto:


> *Della Valle :"Ljajic vuole restare, 8 milioni per lui? troppo pochi".*


se vuole restare perche non ha rinnovato?


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

ma sto bilancio del Milan è tutto un programma....


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Si, immagino come voglia restare.....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ale ha scritto:


> se vuole restare perche non ha rinnovato?



Misteri della fede.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> se vuole restare perche non ha rinnovato?



perchè non gli danno i soldi che vuole lui semplice.


----------



## Frikez (2 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> El Sharaawi-Balotelli-Ljajic secondo me vale il primo attacco in Italia.



Il problema è tutto il resto, a cominciare dal centrocampo.


----------



## peppe75 (2 Agosto 2013)

da prendere assolutamente....poi si pensa al resto dei reparti...certo Honda e Liajc sarebbe tanta roba!


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

Honda due la vendetta.....

ragazzi per chiudere le trattative ci vogliono i danè....


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Il problema è tutto il resto, a cominciare dal centrocampo.



secondo me visto queste amichevoli le prestazioni di de jong e poli, occorerebbe un eriksen per avere anche il centrocampo a posto contando capitan montolivo. riserve muntari cristantee bo traorè


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Se è ottimista per il rinnovo, perchè dice "al momento no..." ??? Semplice, aspetta un'offerta migliore.


----------



## sion (2 Agosto 2013)

be sicuro non rilanciamo,quindi per me e' finita qui..


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Agosto 2013)

altra telenovela.però non possiamo questa volta dare la colpa alla società di aver fatto un'offerta ridicola.8 mln per un giocatore in scadenza non sono pochi.


----------



## Tobi (2 Agosto 2013)

Tattica per far aumentare il prezzo


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Però Galliani parla ogni giorno con Pradè.
Dai, dichiarazioni ovvie di Della Valle


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

Altra telenovela in arrivo


----------



## Dexter (2 Agosto 2013)

della valle non può fare lo splendido,il milan ha il coltello dalla parte del manico. per 8 milioni sarebbe un buon colpo comunque,con i prezzi che girano..


----------



## Tobi (2 Agosto 2013)

io farei 8 milioni + nocerino


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Della Valle :"Ljajic vuole restare, 8 milioni per lui? troppo pochi, rinnovo? sono abbastanza ottimista, Milan? al momento la risposta è no".*



.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Agosto 2013)

Ahahah ma qui finiamo che non prendiamo nessuno


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Dai dai. Sono ottimista


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Agosto 2013)

"al momento".....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2013)

Tormentone che durerà fino a settembre.


----------



## Tobi (2 Agosto 2013)

comunque dai possiamo salire a 10 milioni.. è sempre un talento di 21 anni che potenzialmente può arrivare a valerne 30-35.
Contropartite da inserire ce ne sarebbero come: Nocerino,Emanuelson,Niang.. speriamo vada in bene


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

ma è una trattativa impossibile perchè chi ce l' ha piuttosto fa come con Honda.....

questi hanno già fatto il mercato con i soldi di Jojo e stanno a posto....


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

8+Emanuelson

Io la farei cosi


----------



## Frikez (2 Agosto 2013)

Cauto ottimismo (cit.)


----------



## DannySa (2 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma perche dire che non avevamo i soldi per tevez?



Detto sinceramente tra Tevez e Ljajic ci serve il secondo, tutta la vita, considerando che vengono lo stesso prezzo circa uno ha 22 anni e l'altro 29 e in parabola discendente dal 2011.
E' l'acquisto perfetto perché ti liberi di Niang e formi un trio mica da poco là davanti, un 90 un 91 e un 92, per il futuro è tanta roba.
Ti liberi di Boateng e ti sistemi l'attacco, il resto con i soldi del preliminari hai qualcosa per il centrale e forse pure per il centrocampista e Honda.


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> comunque dai possiamo salire a 10 milioni.. è sempre un talento di 21 anni che potenzialmente può arrivare a valerne 30-35.
> Contropartite da inserire ce ne sarebbero come: Nocerino,Emanuelson,Niang.. speriamo vada in bene


niang il milan al massimo lo da in comproprietà e la candidata rimane il genoa.nocerino è promesso all'inter,emanuleson è l'unico che avrebbe un senso visto che la fiorentina cerca un vice pasqual.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Non c'è molto da fidarsi comunque di Della valle mi ricordo a gennaio 2012 quando aveva detto "Behrami non vuole andare alla juve", mesi dopo quando poi era passato al Napoli Behrami aveva detto che lui voleva andare alla juve ma la fiorentina non l'ha lasciato andare


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Della Valle :"Ljajic vuole restare, 8 milioni per lui? troppo pochi, rinnovo? sono abbastanza ottimista, Milan? al momento la risposta è no".*



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> niang il milan al massimo lo da in comproprietà e la candidata rimane il genoa.*nocerino è promesso all'inter*,emanuleson è l'unico che avrebbe un senso visto che la fiorentina cerca un vice pasqual.



Se, magari, non penso proprio, ce lo teniamo sul groppone.


Non riusciremo mai a inserirlo, per Ljajic solo cash.


----------



## Tobi (2 Agosto 2013)

comunque dai, si può rimproverare qualsiasi cosa a galliani.. ma non ci possiamo fare niente se anche i giocatori in scadenza li valutano altissimi i proprietari.. Ljajc a 8 milioni piu bonus è una offerta molto molto conveniente.. Cosi come i 3.5 per Honda.. 
OK siamo barboni e tutto.. ma certe valutazioni non stanno ne in cielo e ne in terra..


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Comunque a 10 mln + bonus si può realmente chiudere l'operazione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

La fonte dice che è difficile che Ljajic e Honda arrivino entrambi ad agosto; attualmente è più probabile Ljajic anche se la Fiorentina deve abbassare le sue pretese visto che il Milan non andrà oltre gli 8 milioni più bonus massimo. Il Milan non sarebbe disposto a pagare un euro in più; nei prossimi giorni previsti altri contatti anche per vedere l'evoluzione dei fatti sulla questione rinnovo. Honda a gennaio.
A centrocampo e difesa impossibili altri innesti data l'assenza di soldi. Niente Astori, con Silvestre il mercato è chiuso in difesa.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La fonte dice che è difficile che Ljajic e Honda arrivino entrambi ad agosto; attualmente è più probabile Ljajic anche se la Fiorentina deve abbassare le sue pretese visto che il Milan non andrà oltre gli 8 milioni più bonus massimo. Il Milan non sarebbe disposto a pagare un euro in più; nei prossimi giorni previsti altri contatti anche per vedere l'evoluzione dei fatti sulla questione rinnovo. Honda a gennaio.
> A centrocampo e difesa impossibili altri innesti data l'assenza di soldi. Niente Astori, con Silvestre il mercato è chiuso in difesa.




Gaetà, per piacere. Lasciamo perdere ste robe, è scritto pure nel regolamento.


----------



## Frikez (2 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> nocerino è promesso all'inter



Da quando?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Milan Channel *Ljajic *non è l'alternativa a *Honda*.


----------



## Milo (2 Agosto 2013)

la fonte è stata smentita dopo un giorno! ieri era difficile ljajic oggi è il più probabile, dammi retta non lo ascoltare più


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;246672 ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel *Ljajic *non è l'alternativa a *Honda*.




Quindi potrebbero arrivare tutti e due...


----------



## arcanum (2 Agosto 2013)

Ma giocare con 

-------------Abbiati-------------
Abate--Mexes---Zapata---DeSciglio
------Montolivo---DeJong---------
Ljajic-------Honda-----ElShaaray
-----------Balotelli--------------

Sostituti:

--------------Gabriel-------------
DeSciglio--Zaccardo--Silvestre--Constant
--------Cristante---Muntari----------
Robinho----Saponara----Boa(Emanuela)
-------------Pazzini--------------

No?!


----------



## Livestrong (2 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 8 mln??? Hanno fatto una rapina in banca???


----------



## Livestrong (2 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> El Sharaawi-Balotelli-Ljajic secondo me vale il primo attacco in Italia.



Riappare così senza dire nulla?


----------



## Doctore (2 Agosto 2013)

Ora che berlusconi è stato condannato tira fuori i soldi?


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Gaetà, per piacere. Lasciamo perdere ste robe, è scritto pure nel regolamento.



Però Mario, se alla fine la notizia viene presa con le pinze, viene detta da un utente che è da sempre iscritto nel forum... con tutte le precauzioni del caso, non penso possa far male una notizia così. Ogni tanto ho scritto anche io cosa mi diceva un amico giornalista che conosce bene l'ambiente..


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Agosto 2013)

Se questi vogliono 12 milioni mi verrebbe da dire: aspettiamo un anno e arriva a 0 pure questo,Montolivo docet, nel frattempo si va su qualcun altro.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2013)

*La Fiorentina sembra orientata ad accettare la proposta del Milan per Ljajic (7-8 milioni di euro). In giornata ci saranno ulteriori sviluppi.*

Pedullà


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Fiorentina sembra orientata ad accettare la proposta del Milan per Ljajic (7-8 milioni di euro). In giornata ci saranno ulteriori sviluppi.*
> 
> Pedullà


E quand'è che abbiamo offerto 'sti 7-8 milioni?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E quand'è che abbiamo offerto 'sti 7-8 milioni?



Stamattina  saranno andati in banca a rubarli


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Fiorentina sembra orientata ad accettare la proposta del Milan per Ljajic (7-8 milioni di euro). In giornata ci saranno ulteriori sviluppi.*
> 
> Pedullà



Non avevano rifiutato??? 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;246737 ha scritto:


> Stamattina  saranno andati in banca a rubarli



Non copiarmi la battuta....


----------



## bmb (2 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Riappare così senza dire nulla?




Bisogna essere concreti. Meglio essere Montolivo piuttosto che Boateng. Satta a parte.


----------



## Frikez (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E quand'è che abbiamo offerto 'sti 7-8 milioni?



Infatti abbiamo offerto un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Infatti abbiamo offerto un prestito oneroso con diritto di riscatto


A quello c'ero arrivato, Freecazz


----------



## DannySa (2 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere concreti. Meglio essere Montolivo piuttosto che Boateng. Satta a parte.



Oddio anche il "Monto" non sta messo malissimo in quanto a sgnacchera.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Bisogna essere concreti. Meglio essere Montolivo piuttosto che Boateng. Satta a parte.


Ormai Fed non ha più nulla da dare, così viene a dire che siamo i più forti del mondo... e io sono d'accordo con lui


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Agosto 2013)

Ma voi pensate davvero che Ljiajic sostituisca virtualmente Niang nella rosa, come dicono i giornalisti? 
Niang è l'ultimo della gerarchia attualmente, e Ljajic va via dalla Fiorentina per giocare titolare.
E poi se dovesse arrivare anche Honda...

Io credo che il mercato in uscita non sia ancora terminato, ma intendo per i pezzi importanti... il rinnovo di Robinho vale meno di zero, vedi l'anno scorso Thiago...


----------



## bmb (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ormai Fed non ha più nulla da dare, così viene a dire che siamo i più forti del mondo... e io sono d'accordo con lui



Con la racchetta nuova ne vedremo delle belle 

E sì, siamo i più forti del mondo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma voi pensate davvero che Ljiajic sostituisca virtualmente Niang nella rosa, come dicono i giornalisti?
> Niang è l'ultimo della gerarchia attualmente, e Ljajic va via dalla Fiorentina per giocare titolare.
> E poi se dovesse arrivare anche Honda...
> 
> Io credo che il mercato in uscita non sia ancora terminato, ma intendo per i pezzi importanti... il rinnovo di Robinho vale meno di zero, vedi l'anno scorso Thiago...


Honda arriverà soltanto a gennaio e se giocheremo col 4-3-3 El Sharaawy, Ljajic e Honda potrebbero darsi il cambio l'uno con l'altro, sugli esterni, meravigliosamente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Agosto 2013)

della valle ha fatto intendere che sarà il giocatore a decidere se non rinnova lo vendono e a questo punto non possono neanche tirare sul prezzo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Fiorentina sembra orientata ad accettare la proposta del Milan per Ljajic (7-8 milioni di euro). In giornata ci saranno ulteriori sviluppi.*
> 
> Pedullà



.


----------



## DannySa (2 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Fiorentina sembra orientata ad accettare la proposta del Milan per Ljajic (7-8 milioni di euro). In giornata ci saranno ulteriori sviluppi.*
> 
> Pedullà



Buttali via per uno che va in scadenza, generalmente se non fosse stato in scadenza altro che 8 mln (almeno una ventina), questo sarebbe un acquisto intelligente del pelato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Sky sport qualora *Ljajic *decidesse di non rinnovare il contratto con la *Fiorentina*, l'unica possilbilità è il *Milan *visto che è l'unica offerta arrivata.


----------



## Frikez (2 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> A quello c'ero arrivato, Freecazz



Scusa se ho dubitato della tua intelligenza 



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;246764 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky sport qualora *Ljajic *decidesse di non rinnovare il contratto con la *Fiorentina*, l'unica possilbilità è il *Milan *visto che è l'unica offerta arrivata.



Siamo in pole


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Ma perché non si può fare in un secondo tutto... argh


----------



## Frikez (2 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma perché non si può fare in un secondo tutto... argh



26 anni di calciomercato mi hanno insegnato che i colpi si fanno dopo il 20 agosto con i saldi (cit.)


----------



## Livestrong (2 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Con la racchetta nuova ne vedremo delle belle
> 
> E sì, siamo i più forti del mondo.



Ed anche i più belli


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

se siamo noi gli unici a fare offerte allora facciamo 1 euro e siamo a posto....


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

Stasera parto per le ferie, fortuna che ho un iPhone, continuerò ad essere aggiornato e a rompervi i maroni, l'importante è che il mercato si sblocchi, andiamo a prenderci Nutellino.

Tra sole, mare, cocktail e qualche sgnacchera ovviamente 

Che gran cosa che il forum sia utilizzabile dal telefono


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Stasera parto per le ferie, fortuna che ho un iPhone, continuerò ad essere aggiornato e a rompervi i maroni, l'importante è che il mercato si sblocchi, andiamo a prenderci Nutellino.
> 
> Tra sole, mare, cocktail e qualche sgnacchera ovviamente
> 
> Che gran cosa che il forum sia utilizzabile dal telefono


Luca, questo vuole diventare moderatore


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Luca, questo vuole diventare moderatore



Non sono abbastanza moderato, non lo diventerò al 99,99 %


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non sono abbastanza moderato, non lo diventerò al 99,99 %



Perchè tifi Allegri perciò non puoi diventarlo


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky sport qualora *Ljajic *decidesse di non rinnovare il contratto con la *Fiorentina*, l'unica possilbilità è il *Milan *visto che è l'unica offerta arrivata.



.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Secondo EuroSport il no di Della Valle è abbastanza irrevocabile...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo EuroSport il no di Della Valle è abbastanza irrevocabile...



Ora inizia la telenovela; Pedullà dice che la Fiorentina accetta, Eurosport dice che non accetta. Bah!


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Vedo solo una possibilità perché Ljajic venga al Milan: se alla Fiorentina arriva solamente la proposta del Milan e il giocatore vuole fortemente il Milan. Altrimenti, credo che Della Valle preferisca tagliarsi un braccio piuttosto che vendere il giocatore al Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

(Video da youtube) Ljajic ignora Della Valle:


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Non fatevi problemi per Honda e Ljajic, possono convivere.
Avere 4 titolari per tre posti è solo che un bene, infatti quest'anno sulle fasce difensive siamo andati decisamente meglio con de sciglio abate e constant a ruotare, cosa che ha permesso ad antonini di smettere di giocare a ottobre per nostra somma gioia.

Idem sarà per Balo Elsha Ljajic e Honda.

I tre potranno alternarsi, con uno che subentrerà SEMPRE dalla panchina, non uno fisso intendo, ma a rotazione. Questo permetterà di averli sempre più freschi e ne gioverà soprattutto Elsha, che finalmente non sarà più obbligato a correre come un indemoniato ogni partita.

Aggiungiamo il fatto che Petagna adesso con Pazzini fuori è l'unica riserva di Balo, ci si può divertire, con Honda e Ljajic ed Elsha (che intesa dopo 2 giorni di allenamento insieme!) può beneficiare tantissimo degli assist dei compagni, un animale d'area come lui può davvero esaltarsi (inzaghi per anni ha beneficiato dei centrocampisti migliori del mondo).

E, cosa più importante, un arrivo di entrambi metterebbe alle corde sia robinho sia boateng, che si vedrebbero le maglie da titolare scomparire sotto il naso in un nanosecondo.

Questo sarebbe il reparto offensivo.
ESTERNI: Ljajic Elsha Honda Saponara (due esterni e due trequartisti che sanno fare anche gli esterni)
CENTRAVANTI: Balo Petagna Pazzini.

Con una bella rotazione d'attacco possiamo arrivare alla seconda parte di stagione con il reparto avanzato ancora in ottima forma. Anche perché avere dei ricambi all'altezza è fondamentale in una corsa in campionato e, almeno in attacco, le riserve sono eccellenti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> (Video da youtube) Ljajic ignora Della Valle



L'ho visto sereno (cit.)


----------



## pennyhill (2 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> (Video da youtube) Ljajic ignora Della Valle:



Ok, giusto postarlo, ma dimostra nulla questo video, per quanto possiamo saperne noi, potrebbe anche averlo salutato prima.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Con una bella rotazione d'attacco possiamo arrivare alla seconda parte di stagione con il reparto avanzato ancora in ottima forma. Anche perché avere dei ricambi all'altezza è fondamentale in una corsa in campionato e, almeno in attacco, le riserve sono eccellenti.



Il problema sono le riserve in difesa, in attacco siamo apposto per il campionato italiano.


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2013)

Se c'è uno che deve temere Honda e Ljalic è solamente Boateng. Che di fatto o gioca in mediana oppure non vedo davvero posto per lui.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se c'è uno che deve temere Honda e Ljalic è solamente Boateng. Che di fatto o gioca in mediana oppure non vedo davvero posto per lui.



MAGARI!!!
Sarei stracontento se venisse Ljajic, perché vorrei vedere Boateng alternarsi tra panchina e tribuna.


----------



## runner (2 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Se c'è uno che deve temere Honda e Ljalic è solamente Boateng. Che di fatto o gioca in mediana oppure non vedo davvero posto per lui.



lui va diretto a centrocampo....

comunque questa accelerata per Ljalic proprio oggi non me la sarei aspettata quindi "cauto ottimismo style"


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

galliani non avrebbe MAI fatto l'offerta senza conoscere la volontà del giocatore, esponendosi a una figura del genere con la fiorentina.


----------



## Lollo7zar (2 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Ora che berlusconi è stato condannato tira fuori i soldi?



dai cade il governo e campagna acquisti monstre    prendiamo tutti


----------



## Frikez (2 Agosto 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> dai cade il governo e campagna acquisti monstre    prendiamo tutti



Cristiano


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> galliani non avrebbe MAI fatto l'offerta senza conoscere la volontà del giocatore, esponendosi a una figura del genere con la fiorentina.



"Ljajic un mi tradisce, via"


----------



## Doctore (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> galliani non avrebbe MAI fatto l'offerta senza conoscere la volontà del giocatore, esponendosi a una figura del genere con la fiorentina.


come con carlitos


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Agosto 2013)

Fatico a comprendere l'arroganza e la presunzione di Della Valle quando dice che "8 milioni non bastano e il giocatore vuole rimanere". Ljajic vuole così restare che si rifiuta di rinnovare e il suo stesso allenatore ha dichiarato di non averlo visto sereno. Inoltre il ragazzo va in scadenza tra un anno. Visto che mi sembra palese come il Milan abbia raggiunto un accordo con il giocatore non è meglio prendere 8 milioni subito piuttosto che perderlo a zero tra un anno tenendo in rosa un giocatore demotivato che comunque non sarebbe titolare al momento visto che Montella sembra preferire la coppia Rossi-Gomez? Il caso Montolivo evidentemente non ha insegnato nulla. Amen.


----------



## Jino (2 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> lui va diretto a centrocampo....
> 
> comunque questa accelerata per Ljalic proprio oggi non me la sarei aspettata quindi "cauto ottimismo style"



La sua indolenza a giocare in mediana non lo aiuta, perchè non ci ha quasi mai giocato e da un punto di vista tattico per me è indietro anni luce agli ipotetici mediani titolari: Poli, Monto e De Jong. Quindi manco li partirebbe davanti nelle gerarchie.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Fatico a comprendere l'arroganza e la presunzione di Della Valle quando dice che "8 milioni non bastano e il giocatore vuole rimanere". Ljajic vuole così restare che si rifiuta di rinnovare e il suo stesso allenatore ha dichiarato di non averlo visto sereno. Inoltre il ragazzo va in scadenza tra un anno. Visto che mi sembra palese come il Milan abbia raggiunto un accordo con il giocatore non è meglio prendere 8 milioni subito piuttosto che perderlo a zero tra un anno tenendo in rosa un giocatore demotivato che comunque non sarebbe titolare al momento visto che Montella sembra preferire la coppia Rossi-Gomez? Il caso Montolivo evidentemente non ha insegnato nulla. Amen.



Il fatto che rifiutino e perchè siamo ai primi di agosto, sperano magari in qualche offerta dall'estero più consistente. Che non è da escludere arrivi. Poi chiaro a fine agosto se la situazione dovrebbe essere ancora questa con ogni probabilità accettano gli 8 mln.


----------



## Jaqen (2 Agosto 2013)

Quanto possono offrire anche dall'estero per un giocatore che vale al massimo 15 milioni? Nemmeno il PSG farebbe un'offerta superiore ai 10 milioni per Ljajic in scadenza.


----------



## Doctore (2 Agosto 2013)

ma se lui vuole il milan pochi c.zzi...a meno che non lo chieda una squadra come real,bayer o manchster allora il discorso cambia.


----------



## -Lionard- (2 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> La sua indolenza a giocare in mediana non lo aiuta, perchè non ci ha quasi mai giocato e da un punto di vista tattico per me è indietro anni luce agli ipotetici mediani titolari: Poli, Monto e De Jong. Quindi manco li partirebbe davanti nelle gerarchie.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Al momento non risultano esserci offerte o anche solo interessamenti da parte di squadre straniere e la Fiorentina lo sa bene. Inoltre se il giocatore ha preso un accordo con il Milan è difficile che accetti altre destinazioni a meno che gli offrano molto di più, cosa improbabile comunque visto che si parla sempre di Ljajic e non di Aguero o Cavani. Secondo me a loro darebbe molto fastidio cedere il ragazzo a noi, è questa la verità. Fosse stata l'Inter a fare questa offerta non dico che la trattiva sarebbe già chiusa ma quasi...


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky sport qualora *Ljajic *decidesse di non rinnovare il contratto con la *Fiorentina*, l'unica possilbilità è il *Milan *visto che è l'unica offerta arrivata.


.


----------



## 2515 (2 Agosto 2013)

Della valle: la situazione non si protrarrà per più di due settimane.
Fra due settimane il milan deve consegnare la lista dei convocati per il preliminare..un caso?XD

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> come con carlitos



proprio per il fatto di carlitos che ancora oggi lo pigliano per il deretano non si esporrebbe mai così. Anche perché con tevez c'è una differenza enorme, stavolta i soldi li ha offerti.


----------



## pennyhill (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Della valle: la situazione non si protrarrà per più di due settimane.
> Fra due settimane il milan deve consegnare la lista dei convocati per il preliminare..un caso?XD



Tra due settimane sei già alla vigilia della prima di campionato, è ovvio che non puoi stare lì a pensare al _caso Ljajic._


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Della valle: la situazione non si protrarrà per più di due settimane.
> Fra due settimane il milan deve consegnare la lista dei convocati per il preliminare..un caso?XD



piuttosto che avere un nuovo caso montolivo, preferiscono venderlo adesso. 

meglio così, nel giro di 2 settimane sta telenovela sarà finita.


----------



## bargnani83 (2 Agosto 2013)

tra 1 mese finisce il calciomercto


----------



## sheva90 (2 Agosto 2013)

Dai almeno questo prendiamolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Ci lamentiamo tanto delle nostre telenovele, ma non mi sembra che in questo caso con Ljajic la fiorentina sta facendo di meno eh, sarà piu di un mese che si parla di rinnovo di incontri in programma poi saltati ecc


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Pedullà se veramente *Ljajic *vuole restare metterà nero su bianco, ma la realtà è che i*l giocatore ha in testa solo il Milan*, entro 10 giorni si saprà qualcosa di certo. Il *Milan *prenderà le risorse per questo acquisto dalla cessione di *Niang *al *Genoa*.


----------



## admin (2 Agosto 2013)

*Ljajic ha rifiutato un'offerta del Tottenham, ha già un accordo con il Milan: quinquennale da 2 milioni di euro a stagione. La Fiorentina non può arrivare a quelle cifre, quindi si va verso una rottura. Ora spetta alle due società trovare un'intesa sul prezzo del cartellino.*

Sky


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2013)

speriamo bene...anche se mi spiace per niang se viene ceduto definitivamente


----------



## pennyhill (3 Agosto 2013)

A questo punto arriverà a breve.


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ljajic ha rifiutato un'offerta del Tottenham, ha già un accordo con il Milan: quinquennale da 2 milioni di euro a stagione. La Fiorentina non può arrivare a quelle cifre, quindi si va verso una rottura. Ora spetta alle due società trovare un'intesa sul prezzo del cartellino.*
> 
> Sky



ho visto in diretta e mi pare che di marzio abbia detto 2 milioni e mezzo e che con queste cifre della valle è assai difficile che possa ottenere un rinnovo visto che la fiorentina non offre più di un milione e tre. La mossa di galliani è servita anche per dare al giocatore la dimostrazione reale delle intenzioni del Milan e di dare ancora più potere alla volontà di quest'ultimo.

Di Marzio ha detto pure che il Milan ha un'intesa anche tecnica con Ljajic, non solo economica, quindi che hanno già deciso come schierarlo in campo e gli avranno garantito un bel po' di presenze, anche da titolare.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> speriamo bene...anche se mi spiace per niang se viene ceduto definitivamente



tranquillo la cessione di niang è solo in comproprietà.
Di Marzio ha detto che il Milan potrebbe ricavare 4 milioni circa dalla cessione di metà di Niang, il Genoa vorrebbe inserire Kucka, ma il giocatore non convince molto il Milan che vorrebbe solo cash, soldi che potrebbero anche essere parzialmente investiti più avanti per dare l'accelerata definitiva per Honda.


----------



## DannySa (3 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ljajic ha rifiutato un'offerta del Tottenham, ha già un accordo con il Milan: quinquennale da 2 milioni di euro a stagione. La Fiorentina non può arrivare a quelle cifre, quindi si va verso una rottura. Ora spetta alle due società trovare un'intesa sul prezzo del cartellino.*
> 
> Sky



Diamogliene pure 2,5, dai.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Inquietante la rapidità di questa situazione. Io punto sulla bufala e sulle prossime smentite del pelado.
In ogni caso con Ljajic subito potremo ovviare all'arrivo di Honda che avverrà soltanto a gennaio, sia che giocheremo col trequartista, sia che giocheremo con l'attacco a tre.


----------



## Sheldon92 (3 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo bene dai...se arrivasse ora faremo un balzo in avanti non indifferente a mio parere.


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Inquietante la rapidità di questa situazione. Io punto sulla bufala e sulle prossime smentite del pelado.
> In ogni caso con Ljajic subito potremo ovviare all'arrivo di Honda che avverrà soltanto a gennaio, sia che giocheremo col trequartista, sia che giocheremo con l'attacco a tre.



uno non esclude l'altro, possono arrivare entrambi, uno porta niang a genoa e l'altro boateng in mediana fisso e, se il cielo vuole, ad una sua richiesta di cessione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> uno non esclude l'altro, possono arrivare entrambi, uno porta niang a genoa e l'altro boateng in mediana fisso e, se il cielo vuole, ad una sua richiesta di cessione.


Ma non perché si escludano, perché Honda non arriverà prima di gennaio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> uno non esclude l'altro, possono arrivare entrambi, uno porta niang a genoa e l'altro boateng in mediana fisso e, se il cielo vuole, *ad una sua richiesta di cessione*.



Una possibilità molto concreta secondo me


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ljajic ha rifiutato un'offerta del Tottenham, ha già un accordo con il Milan: quinquennale da 2 milioni di euro a stagione. La Fiorentina non può arrivare a quelle cifre, quindi si va verso una rottura. Ora spetta alle due società trovare un'intesa sul prezzo del cartellino.*
> 
> Sky



.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Agosto 2013)

Stasera su SportItalia dicevano che *l'accordo si può trovare intorno ai 10 milioni, dato che il Milan offre 8 mentre i viola lo valutano 12.*


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Stasera su SportItalia dicevano che *l'accordo si può trovare intorno ai 10 milioni, dato che il Milan offre 8 mentre i viola lo valutano 12.*



si può chiudere pure a 9 o anche a 8. La fiorentina chiede 12 proprio perché vuole chiudere a 10, è talmente palese da sembrare patetico. E' da un mese che dicono "o rinnova o via a 10 milioni" quindi..per quanto mi riguarda al massimo io offro 9.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Agosto 2013)

Che poi 8 o 10, considerando che l’hanno preso ormai quasi quattro anni fa, ci faranno comunque una discreta plusvalenza.


----------



## Ale (3 Agosto 2013)

8 + emanuelson e chiudiamo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2013)

infatti,secondo me emanuelson o nocerino sono delle carte che possiamo giocarci bene se vogliamo abbassar eun pò il prezzo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Agosto 2013)

la partenza di niang immagino / penso / mi auguro significhi l'arrivo di ljajic

avanti milan


----------



## Frikez (3 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> A questo punto arriverà a breve.



Metti la mano sul fuoco?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Agosto 2013)

Non so,c'è qualcosa che non mi convince.

Non avevamo 9 milioni da dare a Tevez perché bisognava vendere Robinho e "se non parte nessuno,non viene nessuno",ci abbiamo messo un mese per prendere Poli dalla Samp e adesso,anche se non abbiamo incassato nemmeno un euro,andiamo ad offrire 8 milioni sull'unghia per Ljajic? E tutto questo solo perché potremmo cedere Niang in prestito con diritto di riscatto della metà?

Da dove escono 'sti soldi?


----------



## Tobi (3 Agosto 2013)

Ma i soldi ci sono sempre stati, il problema è convincere il nano a spendere..
Sicuramente ci saranno delle operazioni in uscita.. sperando in traore nocerino antonini emanuelson


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non so,c'è qualcosa che non mi convince.
> 
> Non avevamo 9 milioni da dare a Tevez perché bisognava vendere Robinho e "se non parte nessuno,non viene nessuno",ci abbiamo messo un mese per prendere Poli dalla Samp e adesso,anche se non abbiamo incassato nemmeno un euro,andiamo ad offrire 8 milioni sull'unghia per Ljajic? E tutto questo solo perché potremmo cedere Niang in prestito con diritto di riscatto della metà?
> 
> Da dove escono 'sti soldi?



devi considerare l'intero costo delle operazioni , se per i cartellini siamo piu o meno sullo stesso prezzo non è cosi per gli ingaggi : tevez prende 5.5 + bonus netti mentre ljajic prenderebbe al max 2.5 netti


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

Mah, io non riesco proprio ad immaginare che la fiorentina lo ceda boh


----------



## soloperlamaglia (3 Agosto 2013)

A parere mio rischiamo un'altra figura non credo che la Fiorentina lo da a noi, alla fine credo che rinnoverà e al massimo lo venderanno l'anno prossimo, cosi un altro obiettivo andrà a farsi benedire. Anche se devo dire che questo giocatore mi piace davvero tanto sarebbe perfetto da mettere dietro le punte non mi sembra un Bojan tanto per fare un nome.


----------



## Ale (3 Agosto 2013)

a meno che ,grazie al cambio di procura di abate, siamo realmente riusciti a piazzarlo e ricavare i soldi necessari per prendere ljaijc


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;247174 ha scritto:


> Mah, io non riesco proprio ad immaginare che la fiorentina lo ceda boh



Più che altro non lo vuole cedere a noi.
A meno che il giocatore esprima la sua volontà di venire al Milan, ma Jovetic si era promesso alla Juve.
Non credo che arrivi sinceramente.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Il ragazzo ha già un accordo col Milan, se i viola non volessero cederlo, allora viene a 0 l'anno venturo. Non c'è nulla da credere di tanto strano, i fatti sono questi.


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il ragazzo ha già un accordo col Milan, se i viola non volessero cederlo, allora viene a 0 l'anno venturo. Non c'è nulla da credere di tanto strano, i fatti sono questi.



Sì ma anche la Juve aveva un accordo con Jovetic.
La verità è che se arriva il Tottenham oggi pomeriggio con un'offerta di 15 milioni per il cartellino e di 3 milioni a stagione per il giocatore, Ljajic questa sera è già a Londra.
Spero di no


----------



## Schism75 (3 Agosto 2013)

Stavolta Galliani ha fatto una bella mossa. Ora ljaic sa che l'interesse del milan é reale. Per cui spingerá per la cessione. O non rinnova, sapendo che verrá al milan l'anno prossimo a parametro 0. Inoltre in caso di questo scenario, la Fiorentina non potrá lamentarsi, perché il milan l'offerta l'aveva fatta.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì ma anche la Juve aveva un accordo con Jovetic.
> La verità è che se arriva il Tottenham oggi pomeriggio con un'offerta di 15 milioni per il cartellino e di 3 milioni a stagione per il giocatore, Ljajic questa sera è già a Londra.
> Spero di no



La differenza è che jovetic aveva ancora 4 anni di contratto e non potevi permettersi di tirare tanto la corda. Adem invece va a scadenza 2014, quindi ha il coltello dalla parte del manico.


----------



## Graxx (3 Agosto 2013)

Lijaic ha tutto per essere un gran trequartista...atipico ma trequartista....e lijaic dietro balo elsha è tanta roba...guardando anche l'età poi...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Io preferisco centomila volte Kakà a sto qui.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> a meno che ,grazie al cambio di procura di abate, siamo realmente riusciti a piazzarlo e ricavare i soldi necessari per prendere ljaijc



Sagna + soldi ?


----------



## DannySa (3 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io preferisco centomila volte Kakà a sto qui.



Non scherziamo, questo ha tutto da dare ancora mentre Kakà al massimo torna al 20% e senza gambe.


----------



## Dexter (3 Agosto 2013)

la cifra giusta è 6-7 milioni,dovesse davvero andare in porto per 10+bonus sarebbe veramente  vabè,contento se arriva..


----------



## Graxx (3 Agosto 2013)

con Galliani nel bene o nel male non si sa mai fino alla fine...io lijaic lo prenderei al volo....e secondo me per 8 + bonus lo prendiamo...


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì ma anche la Juve aveva un accordo con Jovetic.
> La verità è che se arriva il Tottenham oggi pomeriggio con un'offerta di 15 milioni per il cartellino e di 3 milioni a stagione per il giocatore, Ljajic questa sera è già a Londra.
> Spero di no



ci sono due differenze notevoli:
1) Ljajic va in scadenza l'anno prossimo
2) Il milan ha già fatto una bella offerta

La juve invece continuava a proporre contropartite per jovetic e con i soldi non arrivava a più della metà di quello che la fiorentina voleva. In più col contratto lungo potevano tirare sul prezzo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Schism75 ha scritto:


> Stavolta Galliani ha fatto una bella mossa. Ora ljaic sa che l'interesse del milan é reale. Per cui spingerá per la cessione. O non rinnova, sapendo che verrá al milan l'anno prossimo a parametro 0. Inoltre in caso di questo scenario, la Fiorentina non potrá lamentarsi, perché il milan l'offerta l'aveva fatta.



Ljajic adesso ha anche in mano l'offerta di un contratto molto più sostanzioso di quello proposto dalla viola, quindi può pretendere quello che gli pare.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2013)

Ormai 100 pagine, se ne farà qualcosa?


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2013)

Che poi... Della Valle deve capire che la Fiorentina è una squadretta a livello di immagine e appeal.
Non mi pare nemmeno che il giocatore si stia comportando male, ha fatto capire che non rinnoverà e c'è una buona offerta del Milan. Se Della Valle accettasse bene per tutti. Se non accettasse perché, già me lo sento, la fiorentina nel cuore, e Adem non rinnovasse, allora si dimostrerebbero ridicoli e soprattutto incompetenti.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

*secondo il Corriere ci sarebbe un accordo col giocatore: Adem Ljajic vuole il Milan con cui ha già’ raggiunto un’intesa di massima basata su un accordo quinquennale a 2 milioni di euro a stagione.*


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ti chiami Emmett Brown e con la macchina del tempo sei andato all'anno 2004/2005?


Alleluja qualcun altro che la pensa come me. Ronaldinho_89 si può sapere in quale linea temporale vivi? Ho capito che in questi giorni trasmettono dejavu su Sky però..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> *secondo il Corriere ci sarebbe un accordo col giocatore: Adem Ljajic vuole il Milan con cui ha già’ raggiunto un’intesa di massima basata su un accordo quinquennale a 2 milioni di euro a stagione.*



hanno ricalcato di marzio.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Kakà lo si sarebbe potuto anche riprendere quando abbiamo venduto tutti quei senatori, lui sarebbe potuto esser utile con la sua personalità ed il suo carisma. 

Ma ora che senso ha? Abbiamo rimesso una base!


----------



## bmb (3 Agosto 2013)

Le uniche perplessità per un attacco giovane come il nostro possono riguardare lunghi periodi di amnesia come quello del Faraone nel girone di ritorno.


----------



## Frikez (3 Agosto 2013)

Sembra che non ci sia nessuna offerta ma solo un sondaggio fatto.


----------



## Jaqen (3 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sembra che non ci sia nessuna offerta ma solo un sondaggio fatto.



Ma se Della Valle ieri ha detto che l'offerta del Milan è bassa?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sembra che non ci sia nessuna offerta ma solo un sondaggio fatto.



La società con più Mannheimer al Mondo


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Sembra che non ci sia nessuna offerta ma solo un sondaggio fatto.



Ieri Della Valle ha detto di aver rifiutato un'offerta del Milan, ritenuta troppo bassa.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (3 Agosto 2013)

non ci credo che forse stiamo per acquistare qualcuno...


----------



## Frikez (3 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma se Della Valle ieri ha detto che l'offerta del Milan è bassa?



Veramente non ha confermato la nostra offerta, l'intervista l'ho sentita..ha detto che il valore del giocatore non è di 8 milioni.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Agosto 2013)

bmb ha scritto:


> Le uniche perplessità per un attacco giovane come il nostro possono riguardare lunghi periodi di amnesia come quello del Faraone nel girone di ritorno.



Speriamo che non ce l abbiano tutti nello stesso periodo


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La società con più Mannheimer al Mondo



Vespa nuovo AD del Milan, con Mannheimer direttore tecnico.
Le vittorie e le sconfitte del Milan verrebbero spettacolarizzate e la società avrebbe degli introiti paurosi legati alla vendita dei plastici _all over the world_ 
Non abbiamo bisogno di Thohir, noi


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

allora ragazzi mi sembra ovvio che vogliano fare passare il giocatore per traditore quindi faranno dichiarazioni deliranti da qui fino all' ufficialità dell' eventuale trasferimento.....


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Ste notizie vengono fatte filtrare proprio dalla società viola, classico tentativo di placare gli animi.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> *secondo il Corriere ci sarebbe un accordo col giocatore: Adem Ljajic vuole il Milan con cui ha già’ raggiunto un’intesa di massima basata su un accordo quinquennale a 2 milioni di euro a stagione.*




.


----------



## admin (3 Agosto 2013)

*Anche secondo il Corriere della Sera il Milan e Ljajic hanno raggiunto un accordo economico. *


----------



## Doctore (3 Agosto 2013)

Forse la fiorentina non ha capito che è sotto al milan sempre e in ogni caso.
Se vogliono tenere il giocatore lo pagano di piu altrimenti lo vendono a una cifra ragionevole.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

il mio più grande godimento sarà vederlo segnare proprio contro di loro......


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2013)

Da quel che si intuisce sono tutte dichiarazioni di circostanza, Ljajic ha praticamente già firmato per il Milan e gli hanno dato la maglia 22 da un mese.
Devono mettersi d'accorso solo sulla cifra, sarà 10 o 11 milioni, ma comunque non credo che l'acquisto sia in discussione.

L'unica incognita sono i tempi...


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il mio più grande godimento sarà vederlo segnare proprio contro di loro......



Dobbiamo ancora vedere balotelli segnare all'inter..


----------



## iceman. (3 Agosto 2013)

Sto Ljajic sembra essere esploso nella seconda metà di stagione...speriamo bene.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

quindi per ora saremmo messi così....

accordo col giocatore, ma non con la squadra.....la vedo simile a Honda!!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (3 Agosto 2013)

ci servono molto più urgentemente interventi in porta, difesa e centrocampo!! L'attacco è l'unico reparto dove siamo a posto!


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> ci servono molto più urgentemente interventi in porta, difesa e centrocampo!! L'attacco è l'unico reparto dove siamo a posto!


a posto con robinho e boateng? Ma stiamo scherzando? Se prendiamo Honda e Ljajic invece siamo perfettamente a posto, a quel punto se ci saranno altri interventi futuri saranno solo dal centrocampo in giù.

Balotelli El Shaarawy Ljajic Honda Saponara Pazzini Petagna è un reparto di tutto rispetto, decisamente il più forte del campionato.


----------



## The Ripper (3 Agosto 2013)

.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> a posto con robinho e boateng? Ma stiamo scherzando? Se prendiamo Honda e Ljajic invece siamo perfettamente a posto, a quel punto se ci saranno altri interventi futuri saranno solo dal centrocampo in giù.
> 
> Balotelli El Shaarawy Ljajic Honda Saponara Pazzini Petagna è un reparto di tutto rispetto, decisamente il più forte del campionato.



con un attacco del genere puoi almeno puntare al terzo posto per quest'anno e non all'europa league(la nostra dimensione attuale). L'anno prossimo se dio vuole,si risolve il problema portiere(almenochè non si punta davvero su gabriel) difesa e centrocampo,liberandoci delle ultime zavorre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta di Marzio il presidente della *Fiorentina *ha fatto sapere che *l'offerta del Milan non è ufficiale perchè è arrivata via telefono e non scritta,* la società non ha gradito l'atteggiamento del *Milan *nel* trovare già l'accordo con il giocatore*, i viola valutano il giocatore attorno a*i 10 milioni.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Agosto 2013)

Dai che salta tutto anche qui, forza ragazzi, crediamoci


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> con un attacco del genere puoi almeno puntare al terzo posto per quest'anno e non all'europa league(la nostra dimensione attuale). L'anno prossimo se dio vuole,si risolve il problema portiere(almenochè non si punta davvero su gabriel) difesa e centrocampo,liberandoci delle ultime zavorre.



bè guardando le altre difese della serie A possiamo puntare anche al secondo posto tranquillamente con un attacco del genere, a parte la juve non ci sono difese molto forti.

L'inter ha 4 difensori con Samuel rotto, cioè ranocchia, juan jesus, campagnaro e chivu. Se campagnaro dovesse avere difficoltà, gli altri due non hanno l'esperienza per reggere da soli, specie con chivu. Inoltre i loro esterni, Jonathan e pereira, non convincono per niente a livello difensivo.
La roma non ha una gran difesa tradizionalmente, e il loro miglior difensore e prospetto è stato ceduto.
Il Napoli difensivamente è tutto da valutare, ha cannavaro come certezza, ma ha cambiato modulo di gioco dopo anni di abitudine alla difesa a 3, che è un'altra parrocchia rispetto a quella a 4. Dipende tutto dal loro mister, un allenatore del calcio inglese, che brilla molto più per l'attacco che per la difesa.
La fiorentina non ha una gran difesa, dipende tutto dal centrocampo, per tutta la stagione ha preso molti più gol del normale.
La lazio è solida, ma ha una panchina che, tranne per rare eccezioni, è mediocre rispetto alla squadra titolare. Infatti ad un certo punto cede parecchio in campionato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;247450 ha scritto:


> Come riporta di Marzio il presidente della *Fiorentina *ha fatto sapere che *l'offerta del Milan non è ufficiale perchè è arrivata via telefono e non scritta,* la società non ha gradito l'atteggiamento del *Milan *nel* trovare già l'accordo con il giocatore*, i viola valutano il giocatore attorno a*i 10 milioni.*



Quindi ha confermato che l'accordo col giocatore è già stato trovato.XD


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Più che altro non lo vuole cedere a noi.
> A meno che il giocatore esprima la sua volontà di venire al Milan, ma Jovetic si era promesso alla Juve.
> Non credo che arrivi sinceramente.



già secondo me alla fine rinnova, però se tipo non rinnova e lui vuole solo venire da noi la fiorentina e "obbligata" a vendercelo altrimenti lo perde a 0.





Poi anche se rinnova e mettono la clausola a 10 milioni non cambia niente lo possiamo prendere comunque.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Cioè tutto dipende dal ragazzo, siamo ai primi di agosto, io credo sia ora prenda una posizione. Perchè continua a tenere il piede in due scarpe. Dica cosa vuole fare!


----------



## Corpsegrinder (3 Agosto 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> devi considerare l'intero costo delle operazioni , se per i cartellini siamo piu o meno sullo stesso prezzo non è cosi per gli ingaggi : tevez prende 5.5 + bonus netti mentre ljajic prenderebbe al max 2.5 netti



Lo avevo pensato anch'io,però...'sti 8 milioni da dove escono?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Lo avevo pensato anch'io,però...'sti 8 milioni da dove escono?



siamo sempre la squadra che fattura di piu in italia , stiamo parlando di 8 mil non di 80


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Io sentivo che Adem alla Fiorentina prende 600 mila euro, lui ne vorrebbe oltre il doppio, mentre la Fiore vuole fare un ingaggio a salire che parte da 1 mln per arrivare a quasi 2 alla fine del contratto. Ed il ragazzo è chiaro pregusti un su per giu 2 mln netti al Milan. 

Però a questo punto si deve esporre se vuole venire da noi.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io sentivo che Adem alla Fiorentina prende 600 mila euro, lui ne vorrebbe oltre il doppio, mentre la Fiore vuole fare un ingaggio a salire che parte da 1 mln per arrivare a quasi 2 alla fine del contratto. Ed il ragazzo è chiaro pregusti un su per giu 2 mln netti al Milan.
> 
> Però a questo punto si deve esporre se vuole venire da noi.



seeee........ciao.........

a firenze se dice che vuole venire qui gli bruciano la casa!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Sky sport dopo i contatti dei giorni scorsi il *Milan *ha presentato l'offerta scritta per *Ljajic*, *confermata la cifra di 8 milioni*,la *Fiorentina e propensa a rifiutare la proposta* ritenuta troppo bassa.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Io capisco che forse per ragioni ambientali sia un pò frenato, però francamente il Milan può fare poco se lui non si espone. Se Della Valle continua a dire che si devono parlare, che lui si deve decidere, che lui resta, che forse va via. Cioè c'è poco da trattare, loro lo vogliono tenere se lui non chiede esplicitamente di andare via.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cioè tutto dipende dal ragazzo, siamo ai primi di agosto, io credo sia ora prenda una posizione. Perchè continua a tenere il piede in due scarpe. Dica cosa vuole fare!



eh sarebbe anche ora, alla fiorentina dice di voler restare e bla bla bla ma intanto tratta con il Milan, si decidesse sto qui.


----------



## Graxx (3 Agosto 2013)

se lui si esponesse dicendo che vuole andarsene o cmq rifiutasse l'offerta di rinnovo io sn convinto che la trattativa la chiudiamo in poco o niente...perchè cmq loro vogliono 10 noi come prima offerta abbiamo fatto 8...in poco ci incontreremmo a metà strada...


----------



## Doctore (3 Agosto 2013)

se fossi in galliani farei la m.rda.
Ora ti offro 8 miln se perdiamo ancora tempo l offerta scende a 5.


----------



## runner (3 Agosto 2013)

a parte Honda non ho mai nessuno dire di volere andare in una squadra piuttosto che in un' altra quando si sta ancora trattando....


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *in serata* ci saranno *altri contatti *fra *Milan *e *Fiorentina *per* Adem Ljajic.*

*Montella *su *Ljajic*:"Dopo la visita di Della Valle lo vedo più sereno,v*uole restare lo dice a tutti*".

I tifosi della *Fiorentina *hanno lanciato il coro a *Ljajic*dopo la rete in amichevole:" Firma,Firma"

Strano però vuole restare ma intanto tratta con il Milan


----------



## Frikez (3 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me il suo procuratore sta facendo di tutto per strappare un contratto migliore, alla fine rinnoverà con la Fiore IMHO.


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

E' serenissimo, ogni volta che lo inquadrano non sorride neanche per sbaglio. Qua si sta cercando di forzarlo a firmare e con ste notizie se dovesse andarsene passerebbe per sporco traditore che racconta balle.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

La penso pure io cosi, cosi dopo le varie figure, dovrò sopportarmi i tifosi viola che diranno:" Adem ha preferito rimanere che andare da loro " ecc già mi immagino


----------



## peppe75 (3 Agosto 2013)

ma cosa dite? Liajc viene al Milan in questo mese prima della lista Champions...scommettete??


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> ma cosa dite? Liajc viene al Milan in questo mese prima della lista Champions...scommettete??



Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che non arriva.


----------



## Gekyn (3 Agosto 2013)

Di certo se non viene non mi strapperò i capelli, non stiamo trattando cr9


----------



## 2515 (3 Agosto 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Di certo se non viene non mi strapperò i capelli, non stiamo trattando cr9



con robinho e boateng in squadra??? Io mi strappo pure le balle.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> con robinho e boateng in squadra??? Io mi strappo pure le balle.



Beh, le balls te le strappi te.


----------



## Jino (3 Agosto 2013)

Pronostico mio? Non arriva. Rinnova.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



runner ha scritto:


> a parte Honda non ho mai nessuno dire di volere andare in una squadra piuttosto che in un' altra quando si sta ancora trattando....



No, però tantissimi giocatori ammettono di voler dare una svolta alla loro carriera e voler cambiare squadra. Per ora Adem tiene il piede in due scarpe.


----------



## Milo (3 Agosto 2013)

io mi muoverei a prenderlo...


----------



## Frikez (3 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ci metto la mano sul fuoco che non arriva.



.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *in serata* ci saranno *altri contatti *fra *Milan *e *Fiorentina *per* Adem Ljajic.*
> 
> *Montella *su *Ljajic*:"Dopo la visita di Della Valle lo vedo più sereno,v*uole restare lo dice a tutti*".
> 
> ...



Per me non arriva ne lui ne Honda quest'estate, arriva il solito cesso preso all'ultimo minuto di mercato...


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Per me non arriva ne lui ne Honda quest'estate, arriva il solito cesso preso all'ultimo minuto di mercato...



Vade retro


----------



## sion (3 Agosto 2013)

non arriva sicuro..arrivera' honda tipo il primo settembre e stop


----------



## Graxx (3 Agosto 2013)

alla fine se la viola aumenta a qualcosa più di 1.5 secondo me rinnova...mi sa che ci sta usando...oppure può essere pure che sta prendendo per cu.lo i fiorentini...voglio rimanere voglio rimanere poi li appende e viene da noi...magari...


----------



## el_gaucho (3 Agosto 2013)

Sembra che il vice presidente della fiorentina abbia fatto dichiarazioni d'accusa contro Galliani.
Ti pareva che adesso non doveva cominciare una guerra. Questi faranno di tutto per non venderlo a noi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Agosto 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sembra che il vice presidente della fiorentina abbia fatto dichiarazioni d'accusa contro Galliani.
> Ti pareva che adesso non doveva cominciare una guerra. Questi faranno di tutto per non venderlo a noi



Parole molto pesanti.
Ma è un account Twitter, quindi bisognerebbe verificare se il profilo è autentico.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

ho letto il tweet nulla di cosi grave,anche se mi pare un fake non ha immagini niente di niente scrive ogni morte del papa secondo me è un fake, comunque violerà pure il regolamento ma fanno TUTTI cosi, prima contattano il giocatore e dopo trattano con la società. Detto questo abbiamo fatto una proposta ufficiale è ovvio che prima di mandarla chiediamo al giocatore la disponibilità eh


----------



## el_gaucho (3 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Parole molto pesanti.
> Ma è un account Twitter, quindi bisognerebbe verificare se il profilo è autentico.



Sembra anche che il giocatore abbia cambiato procuratore. Lo scrive di Marzio. Era lo stessa procuratore di Jovetic che non piaceva ai fiorentini per l'accordo con la juve. Sara' un segno che rimane? Io vorrei venisse da noi


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Agosto 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Sembra anche che il giocatore abbia cambiato procuratore. Lo scrive di Marzio. Era lo stessa procuratore di Jovetic che non piaceva ai fiorentini per l'accordo con la juve. Sara' un segno che rimane? Io vorrei venisse da noi



Ma da quando ha cambiato il procuratore? non e radamani(o qualcosa del genere)? se l'ha cambiato tanti saluto al giocatore, per me il giocatore vuole restare e l'agente che spingeva secondo me di venire da noi.

Edit: ho letto ora e vero ha cambiato procuratore, a sto punto mi sa che rimane e rinnova, a me pareva piu l'agente che lo spingeva da noi.


----------



## el_gaucho (3 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;247662 ha scritto:


> Ma da quando ha cambiato il procuratore? non e radamani(o qualcosa del genere)? se l'ha cambiato tanti saluto al giocatore, per me il giocatore vuole restare e l'agente che spingeva secondo me di venire da noi.
> 
> Edit: ho letto ora e vero ha cambiato procuratore, a sto punto mi sa che rimane e rinnova, a me pareva piu l'agente che lo spingeva da noi.



Anche io avevo la stessa impressione


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Agosto 2013)

beh,comunque è stata fatta un'offerta seria,perchè 7-8 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza tra un anno mi sembrano una cifra congrua alla situazuone contrattuale del giocatore in questione.Come trovo altrettanto giusto non andare oltre i 3,5 al cska per honda,dato che ha solamente altri 4 mesi di contratto coi russi.Tornando a ljajic,lo vedrei molto bene anche da trequartista,oltre che da punta esterna.Ancora ricordo la sua grandissima azione(per vie centrali) con la quale ammattì la nostra difesa e si guadagno' un rigore molto generoso... Aspettando honda che,a questo punto,credo proprio arrivi soltanto a gennaio,a parametro zero


----------



## The Ripper (4 Agosto 2013)

per me rinnova


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2013)

Lui ha cambiato procuratore giorni fa, mentre l'offerta è stata fatta ieri. Quindi cambia poco.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2013)

Già non lo sopporto poi va beh se usa il Milan per l'aumento spero proprio che fallisca


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Lui ha cambiato procuratore giorni fa, mentre l'offerta è stata fatta ieri. Quindi cambia poco.



Non sono d'accordo,io ho sempre avuto l'impressione che lui volesse restare ma che l'agente spingesse perchè lui andasse al Milan ,ora con l'agente nuovo secondo me rimane e rinnova alle cifre che vuole la fiorentina, era più l'ex procuratore che dettava le condizioni, magari ad adem gli andava sia la clausola "alta" che quanto gli dava la viola ma il procuratore voleva di piu, io ho sempre avuto questa impressione.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;247709 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo,io ho sempre avuto l'impressione che lui volesse restare ma che l'agente spingesse perchè lui andasse al Milan ,ora con l'agente nuovo secondo me rimane e rinnova alle cifre che vuole la fiorentina, era più l'ex procuratore che dettava le condizioni, magari ad adem gli andava sia la clausola "alta" che quanto gli dava la viola ma il procuratore voleva di piu, io ho sempre avuto questa impressione.



 ma come si fa a preferire la fiorentina al Milan...speriamo non sia come dici tu,anche se effettivamente non ho capito perchè a metà agosto e con una trattativa di rinnovo in ballo cambia procuratore .ce ne andrà bene una di trattativa no?


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2013)

Ag *Ljajic*(Ramadani):"*Adem *ha cambiato procuratore? assolutamente no sono io il suo procuratore, le voci circolate in giro sono false"


Da quanto ho capito il vero procuratore di Adem è Furtula ma da quando è arrivato in italia ha dato una delega a Ramadani per la procura.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> ma come si fa a preferire la fiorentina al Milan...speriamo non sia come dici tu,anche se effettivamente non ho capito perchè a metà agosto e con una trattativa di rinnovo in ballo cambia procuratore .ce ne andrà bene una di trattativa no?


leggi il post sopra che di questo, io credo che ci sia stata confusione sulla procura


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo,io ho sempre avuto l'impressione che lui volesse restare ma che l'agente spingesse perchè lui andasse al Milan ,ora con l'agente nuovo secondo me rimane e rinnova alle cifre che vuole la fiorentina, era più l'ex procuratore che dettava le condizioni, magari ad adem gli andava sia la clausola "alta" che quanto gli dava la viola ma il procuratore voleva di piu, io ho sempre avuto questa impressione.



Ma dai, non si può preferire la Fiorentina al Milan.


----------



## Jaqen (4 Agosto 2013)

Da ottimista sono passato a non essere molto convinto. Con quelli la che parlano a mezzo stampa in continuazione non è facile trattare.


----------



## Ale (4 Agosto 2013)

comunque ho letto che la fiorentina ha preso le distanze dalla twittata del vice presidente, dicendo che sono opinioni personali


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me non arriva però non credo molto al fatto che lui voglia rinnovare e stia usando il Milan per strappare un ingaggio migliore. Lui a mio modo di vedere sa di essere bravo e ha paura che in caso di una nuova conferma del suo valore la Fiorentina al momento della cessione cominci a sparare cifre altissime che potrebbero spingere molte Grandi a desistere. Basta vedere Jovetic, lui secondo me sarebbe andato a piedi a Torino, però la richiesta dei viola era oggettivamente molto alta e ciò ha fatto saltare la trattativa, per fortuna del montenegrino allo sceicco del City dall'ano escono banconote e non ***** ( scusate il francesismo ) quindi ha potuto comunque raggiungere i suoi obbiettivi ( squadra competitiva e ingaggio da top player). Lo stesso dicasi per Cavani, con le richieste di De Laurentiis l'uruguagio il Real ed il Chelsea li avrebbe sempre visti al massimo in televisione; e alla fine ha dovuto "ripiegare" sul PSG.

Ljajic ,data la sua condizione contrattuale e data l'ottima stagione disputata, da qui a massimo sei mesi ha già la concretissima possibilità di andare in una squadra più blasonata e aumentare sensibilmente l'ingaggio. Non vedo che senso abbia per lui puntare direttamente al rinnovo quando può andare al Milan, all'Atletico Madrid o al Tottenham.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2013)

Ma come fanno a dire che 8 mln sono pochi per uno che va in scadenza tra 9 mesi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2013)

A Sky ieri dicevano che gli verrà proposto di rinnovare il contratto con clausola rescissoria di 10-12 milioni, sperando di fare come Jovetic.
Se accetta, il Milan potrà prenderlo in ogni momento pagando esattamente quella cifra, altrimenti aspettano l'anno prossimo il City di turno disposto a pagare quella somma.
Sempre secondo Sky, Galliani non vuole muoversi dalla cifra di 8 milioni.

Boh, forse non è così scontato come pensavo.


----------



## bargnani83 (4 Agosto 2013)

e se ljajic non accetta la clausola?
penso che galliani punti a quello.


----------



## Frikez (4 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Boh, forse non è così scontato come pensavo.



Non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## Jaqen (4 Agosto 2013)

Però, che senso ha mettergli una clausola di riescissione adesso di 10-12 milioni raddoppiargli l'ingaggio e perderlo l'anno prossimo?
Non conviene. Conviene accettare gli 8 più eventuali bonus adesso, non raddoppiare ingaggi (e così creare possibilità di "precedenti") e puntare su un altro giocatore senza aspettare un anno. Magari diventa ancora più forte e indispensabile per la squadra e difficile da sostituirlo.


----------



## Graxx (4 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A Sky ieri dicevano che gli verrà proposto di rinnovare il contratto con clausola rescissoria di 10-12 milioni, sperando di fare come Jovetic.
> Se accetta, il Milan potrà prenderlo in ogni momento pagando esattamente quella cifra, altrimenti aspettano l'anno prossimo il City di turno disposto a pagare quella somma.
> Sempre secondo Sky, Galliani non vuole muoversi dalla cifra di 8 milioni.
> 
> Boh, forse non è così scontato come pensavo.



8 milioni + bonus diciamo che sono 10..che senso ha rifiutare questa offerta, pagargli il doppio dello stipendio per poi venderlo l'anno prossimo alla stessa cifra o qualcosina in più (10-12 milioni)...quando poi non è nemmeno cosi scontato che lijaic sia titolare...certo che noi ci lamentiamo di Galliani ma questi della viola ragionano proprio con il cu.lo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2013)

Comunicato ufficiale AC. Fiorentina:

* "In merito a quanto comunicato nella serata di ieri dal dott. Paolo Panerai, relativamente alla vicenda Ljiaic, ACF Fiorentina pur ribadendo che le esternazioni del nostro Consigliere rappresentano riflessioni espresse a titolo personale ritiene l'offerta dell' Ac Milan irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna".*


----------



## sion (4 Agosto 2013)

e quindi? non ho capito il problema sinceramente


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale AC. Fiorentina:
> 
> * "In merito a quanto comunicato nella serata di ieri dal dott. Paolo Panerai, relativamente alla vicenda Ljiaic, ACF Fiorentina pur ribadendo che le esternazioni del nostro Consigliere rappresentano riflessioni espresse a titolo personale ritiene l'offerta dell' Ac Milan irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna".*


Cioè è inopportuno fare offerte per un giocatore durante il calciomercato?


----------



## sion (4 Agosto 2013)

ma infatti,questi fiorentini sono permalosi e scassatesticoli


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2013)

Ma posso anche capire perchè non vogliono darci Ljajic. Alla fine si andrebbe a rinforzare una diretta concorrente per i primi posti del prossimo anno. A questo ci pensano.


----------



## Tobi (4 Agosto 2013)

acquistarlo mi farebbe godere tantissimo. i viola stato diventando dei piangina top


----------



## sion (4 Agosto 2013)

si ma addirittura un comunicato

irricevibile
tardiva
inopportuna

sti qui non stanno tanto bene eh


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2013)

Questi sono fuori di melone. A questo lasciamo perdere il ragazzo e puntiamo altro. Non vale la pena fare una battaglia con questa squadretta insulsa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Questi sono fuori di melone. A questo lasciamo perdere il ragazzo e puntiamo altro. Non vale la pena fare una battaglia con questa squadretta insulsa.


Veramente oh! Più che altro mi piacerebbe sapere tre cose:

Irricevibile per quale motivo? Non vogliono ricevere offerte da noi?
Tardiva per quale motivo? Dovevamo formulare un offerta 100 anni prima?
Inopportuna per quale motivo? Non è opportuno formulare offerte durante il calciomercato?

Cioè boh...


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Agosto 2013)

e poi 8 mln per un giocatore che l'anno prossimo potremmo prendere a 0 sono anche tantissimi, io non credevo neanche che arrivassimo ad offrire una cifra del genere..


----------



## Polis (4 Agosto 2013)

Cioè ma non ha senso. 
Questi rosicano come pochi hahahaha

Ora LO VOGLIO AL MILAN!!

Dai zio fester prendicelo!!


----------



## robs91 (4 Agosto 2013)

Non ce lo daranno mai,abbiamo capito.
E se noi spendessimo sti 8-10 milioni per un centrocampista non sarebbe meglio?Sempre e solo attaccanti?


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

Non m'interessa lo prendiamo a zero l anno prossimo...Meritano il peggio.
Questo atteggiamento mi ricorda l inter piangina


----------



## gabuz (4 Agosto 2013)

Fanno tanto le verginelle però mi pare di ricordare che prima di trattare con il Bayern aveva già parlato e trovato l'accordo con Gomez.
Ovviamente loro possono, gli altri no...


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2013)

ammazza.... dichiarazioni pesanti. Non so che pensare.

Cmq spero che prendiamo Liajic a tutti i costi. Siamo scoperti in avanti: Boateng è improponibile e Honda è più un centrocampista che un attaccante.


----------



## danyaj87 (4 Agosto 2013)

Otto milioni per uno che ti arriva a zero il prossimo anno vuol dire pagarlo 666.666 euro al mese. Ci paghi l'ingaggio di un top player con quei soldi!!! Allo stesso modo del discorso Honda ne più ne meno.


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale AC. Fiorentina:
> 
> * "In merito a quanto comunicato nella serata di ieri dal dott. Paolo Panerai, relativamente alla vicenda Ljiaic, ACF Fiorentina pur ribadendo che le esternazioni del nostro Consigliere rappresentano riflessioni espresse a titolo personale ritiene l'offerta dell' Ac Milan irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna".*




.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (4 Agosto 2013)

evidentemente la sera del 19 maggio brucia ancora.....


----------



## Ale (4 Agosto 2013)

questi non sanno che pesci pigliare: 8 mln di euro offerta tardiva, inopportuna e irricevibile?


----------



## Frikez (4 Agosto 2013)

Altro giocatore che non arriverà, che bel mercato quest'estate


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale AC. Fiorentina:
> 
> * "In merito a quanto comunicato nella serata di ieri dal dott. Paolo Panerai, relativamente alla vicenda Ljiaic, ACF Fiorentina pur ribadendo che le esternazioni del nostro Consigliere rappresentano riflessioni espresse a titolo personale ritiene l'offerta dell' Ac Milan irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna".*


Topic destinato ad una conclusione di totale fumo... come per Honda... che pena.


----------



## Frikez (4 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ammazza.... dichiarazioni pesanti. Non so che pensare.
> 
> Cmq spero che prendiamo Liajic a tutti i costi. Siamo scoperti in avanti: Boateng è improponibile e Honda è più un centrocampista che un attaccante.



Fino a gennaio arrancheremo poi faremo mercato nella speranza di arrivare tra le prime 3.
Abbiamo una decina di giocatori che si salvano, dobbiamo sperare che non si spacchino mai.


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Altro giocatore che non arriverà, che bel mercato quest'estate



Detesto Galliani ma in questo caso c'è poca da dire, se a Firenze sono pirla è un problema loro. Resto dell'idea che il giocatore voglia arrivare a scadenza di contratto per cambiare aria ( se poi sarà al Milan o in una squadra estera non so ) e a quel punto i viola lo perderanno a 0, contenti loro


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2013)

Ma questi cani della viola che problemi hanno ??? Inizio ad odiarli


----------



## DennyJersey (4 Agosto 2013)

Comunicato rosicone e piangina nello stesso tempo. Figuriamoci se nel calcio mercato non si possano avanzare offerte. 
Voglio sperare che questa volta il Gallo vada fino in fondo. Ora o l'anno prossimo a zero.


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

Mi auguro una risposta durissima di Galliani.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2013)

L'AC Milan preferisce non commentare le dichiarazione della Fiorentina.


----------



## bmb (4 Agosto 2013)

Stanno ancora rosicando per Montolivo e non si stanno rendendo conto che succederà la stessa con il serbo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Agosto 2013)

Anche se fossero mesi che Galliani fa incontri segreti con il giocatore e il procuratore , sono cose che nel mercato fanno tutti.

Per livello di piangeria, la Fiorentina dei Della Valle ha buone probabilità di superare l'Inter di Mancini e Mourinho.


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> L'AC Milan preferisce non commentare le dichiarazione della Fiorentina.


Le peggiori risposte che si possono dare.


----------



## Ale (4 Agosto 2013)

hanno ancora il gol di mexes che gli passa davanti agli occhi..


----------



## admin (4 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunicato ufficiale AC. Fiorentina:
> 
> * "In merito a quanto comunicato nella serata di ieri dal dott. Paolo Panerai, relativamente alla vicenda Ljiaic, ACF Fiorentina pur ribadendo che le esternazioni del nostro Consigliere rappresentano riflessioni espresse a titolo personale ritiene l'offerta dell' Ac Milan irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna".*




.


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Fino a gennaio arrancheremo poi faremo mercato nella speranza di arrivare tra le prime 3.
> Abbiamo una decina di giocatori che si salvano, dobbiamo sperare che non si spacchino mai.



vero e la cosa più assurda è che bastavano 2 o tre tasselli per mettere a posto la rosa, ma stiamo facendo di tutto per non combinare nulla di serio.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Topic destinato ad una conclusione di totale fumo... come per Honda... che pena.



Stavolta non per colpa del Milan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> vero e la cosa più assurda è che bastavano 2 o tre tasselli per mettere a posto la rosa, ma stiamo facendo di tutto per non combinare nulla di serio.



Abbiamo una disponibilità risicata, quindi non vedo come si possano prendere questi 2-3 tasselli.


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2013)

Per me rimaniamo in silenzio in attesa della scelta di ljacic per fare poi l'affondo decisivo offrendo tipo 11 milioni


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Le peggiori risposte che si possono dare.



E che dovevano fare?

Se ti metti a dialogare con un "...." lui ti porta al suo livello e ti batte con l'esperienza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E che dovevano fare?
> 
> Se ti metti a dialogare con un "...." lui ti porta al suo livello e ti batte con l'esperienza.



Wilde


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Per me rimaniamo in silenzio in attesa della scelta di ljacic per fare poi l'affondo decisivo offrendo tipo 11 milioni



11 mln per un ragazzo in scadenza??? Troppo....


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 11 mln per un ragazzo in scadenza??? Troppo....



Se non sono 11 sono 10...


----------



## sion (4 Agosto 2013)

a 10 milioni lo mollano subito..certo molto dipendera' dal ragazzo,se vuole il milan allora i rosiconi possono farci poco


----------



## Aragorn (4 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> a 10 milioni lo mollano subito..certo molto dipendera' dal ragazzo,se vuole il milan allora i rosiconi possono farci poco



E per "soli" 2 milioni bisogna scatenare questa guerra fredda ? Panerai è addirittura quasi da querela  A sto punto *se* arriverà credo sarà a parametro 0 il prossimo anno.


----------



## The Ripper (4 Agosto 2013)

non ce lo daranno MAI


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Stavolta non per colpa del Milan.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



ma abbiamo ridotto ancora di più (seppur di poco) il tetto ingaggi e abbiamo preso 50mln dalla champions. 20mln in tutto il mercato, contando anche gli incassi di prestiti e comproprietà potremmo anche spenderle dai.


----------



## Frikez (4 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non ce lo daranno MAI


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Agosto 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> E per "soli" 2 milioni bisogna scatenare questa guerra fredda ? Panerai è addirittura quasi da querela  A sto punto *se* arriverà credo sarà a parametro 0 il prossimo anno.



Ho letto che non ci sarà appunto un secondo caso montolivo,e che per il serbo se non rinnovasse ci sarebbe la linea dura della tribuna....non so se si sentirà costretto a rinnovare,se a noi non ce lo vogliono vendere e altre offerte non ha..non giocare per un anno è durissima specie se sei giovane,monto invece era diverso perché erano costretti a metterlo in campo.sto diventano più pessimista...


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Agosto 2013)

Dopo questo insulso comunicato la cosa giusta sarebbe convincere Adem a liberarsi a zero,così se lo beccano nel c..o un'altra volta.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2013)

Che dire... siamo a posto così.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> ma abbiamo ridotto ancora di più (seppur di poco) il tetto ingaggi e abbiamo preso 50mln dalla champions. 20mln in tutto il mercato, contando anche gli incassi di prestiti e comproprietà potremmo anche spenderle dai.



Non è così facile....


----------



## Graxx (4 Agosto 2013)

qualcuno che traducesse il comunicato...è incomprensibile...


----------



## el_gaucho (4 Agosto 2013)

Repressi e frustrati i fiorentini. Il loro capitano che viene da noi a parametro 0 e la champions che gli sfuma negli ultimi minuti quando credono di essere lo squadrone con il gioco piu' bello del mondo. Che goduria se Ljajic venisse da noi e segna contro di loro. Mi dispiace che questo e' il topic di ljajic e non della fiorentina, perche' in quel caso potrei dire apertamente cosa penso di loro e di come tifero' contro anche quando giocano con inter e juve. Scudetto all'inter e fiorentina in B? Ci metto la firma! 

Scusate l' ot. 

Tornado a ljajic, mi dispiace che la situazione sia degenerata cosi' perche' io credo sia esattamente il tipo di giocatore che ci seve


----------



## Graxx (4 Agosto 2013)

Ma loro vogliono che la situazione degeneri...perchè se lijaic viene da noi loro puntano a farlo odiare a morte come fosse il peggior nemico...ho qst sensazione...


----------



## Djici (4 Agosto 2013)

prendiamo cerci subito, honda a gennaio e ljajic tra 12 mesi.

cosi imparano tutti


----------



## Jino (4 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> non ce lo daranno MAI



E se lui non rinnova? Fanno il Montolivo bis che vogliono evitare a tutti i costi?! Mah. Tutto dipende dal calciatore, non dalla Fiorentina.


----------



## Freddy Manson (4 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> E se lui non rinnova? Fanno il Montolivo bis che vogliono evitare a tutti i costi?! Mah. Tutto dipende dal calciatore, non dalla Fiorentina.



Esatto. La Fiorentina, in questo momento, vale meno di un 4 a Tressette. E non capisco perché si intestardiscano a non volercelo dare, tanto lo perderanno comunque.

Mah...


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Repressi e frustrati i fiorentini. Il loro capitano che viene da noi a parametro 0 e la champions che gli sfuma negli ultimi minuti quando credono di essere lo squadrone con il gioco piu' bello del mondo. Che goduria se Ljajic venisse da noi e segna contro di loro. Mi dispiace che questo e' il topic di ljajic e non della fiorentina, perche' in quel caso potrei dire apertamente cosa penso di loro e di come tifero' contro anche quando giocano con inter e juve. Scudetto all'inter e fiorentina in B? Ci metto la firma!
> 
> Scusate l' ot.
> 
> Tornado a ljajic, mi dispiace che la situazione sia degenerata cosi' perche' io credo sia esattamente il tipo di giocatore che ci seve


Ljaic ci serve anche perche in attacco siamo scoperti mancano 2 attaccanti...ovviamente bingo e boateng non li considero nemmeno
scudetto all'inter champions alla juve e fiore in b.


----------



## Pivellino (4 Agosto 2013)

l'offerta nostra è stato il sasso scientificamente tirato nello stagno per vanificare l'ipotesi di rinnovo.
Credo che lo avessero fatto a noi su un giocatore su cui puntiamo adesso saremmo tutti inviperiti.

Per il resto se la fiorentina non riesce a gestire i rinnovi con oculatezza è un segno di mediocrità dirigenziale che talvolta si intuisce ma spesso la si tocca proprio con mano. Dilettanti!


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Agosto 2013)

irricevibile? tardiva? inopportuna? ma che stanno dicendo  se vi foste svegliati prima senza fare teatrini il milan manco si sarebbe interessato, poi inopportuna perchè? ah capisco c'è un orario e un giorno per presentare le offerte  detto questo e chiaro che non hanno la certezza che vuole restare come dicono altrimenti se ne sarebbero fregati altamente di quello che fa il milan,che ridicoli che sono li ho sempre odiati


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 5 Agosto, su Ljajic

Ljajic è un caso. Duro stop della Fiorentina al Milan ma è in arrivo il papà del giocatore per fare chiarezza coi viola.*


----------



## Ale (5 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 5 Agosto, su Ljajic
> 
> Ljajic è un caso. Duro stop della Fiorentina al Milan ma è in arrivo il papà del giocatore per fare chiarezza coi viola.*



bene cosi.


----------



## sion (5 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> bene cosi.



cioe'? non arriva al cento x cento


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 5 Agosto, su Ljajic
> 
> Ljajic è un caso. Duro stop della Fiorentina al Milan ma è in arrivo il papà del giocatore per fare chiarezza coi viola.*




.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Agosto 2013)

si critica spesso galliani,ma a mio parere sia nella trattativa per ljajic che in quella per honda sono state fatte offerte congrue alle situazione contrattuali dei rispettivi giocatori


----------



## Ale (5 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> cioe'? non arriva al cento x cento



mi pare di capire che e' il padre che dirige e lui vuole che lasci la fiorentina . e galliani si sarebbe accordato con l'uomo di fiducia del padre..


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2013)

mo tutti con il Papà  prima el poi Robinho mo adem


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2013)

diciamo che se interviene il padre vuole dire cheil giocatore vuole il Milan e la florenZia non lo vuole mollare.....


----------



## sion (5 Agosto 2013)

galliani ha detto che non ce stata alcuna scorrettezza nell'offerta e che la trattativa al momento non si puo' concludere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani su Ljajic:" Scorretti? no ci siamo limitati a formulare l'offerta, se si può chiudere? viste le dichiarazioni fatte in questo momento direi proprio di no".*


----------



## Angstgegner (5 Agosto 2013)

Se Ljajic vuole davvero venire al Milan, mi auguro di tutto cuore di prenderlo l'anno prossimo a 0.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2013)

Che incompetenza, i Viola.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport i Viola hanno provato a sondare l'interesse per Ljajic di altre squadre, straniere, in particolare del City, ma il giocatore vuole solo il Milan*


----------



## bargnani83 (5 Agosto 2013)

la fiorentina non sa che pesci pigliare e butta fumo negli occhi.comunque preferisco juventus e inter a questi presuntuosi per non dire altro.


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2013)

secondo me la trattativa si capirà meglio in settimana....comunque il punto fermo è che sono loro a non volercelo lasciare!!


----------



## Stex (5 Agosto 2013)

Offerta x liajic potrebbe essere 8 milioni più Amelia visto che cercano un portiere. È noi ci liberiamo di una sedia


----------



## admin (5 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani su Ljajic:"Non abbiamo commesso nessuna scorrettezza. Ci siamo limitati a fare un'offerta"*


----------



## xander12 (5 Agosto 2013)

.


----------



## Aragorn (5 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport i Viola hanno provato a sondare l'interesse per Ljajic di altre squadre, straniere, in particolare del City, ma il giocatore vuole solo il Milan*



Che ridicoli, ma non dicevano che il ragazzo è sereno e ha voglia di restare a Firenze ?


----------



## sion (5 Agosto 2013)

e va be che devono dire,fanno la loro parte


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (5 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Ljajic:"Non abbiamo commesso nessuna scorrettezza. Ci siamo limitati a fare un'offerta"*



effettivamente non vedo quale scorrettezza abbia commesso galliani,inoltre l'offerta di 8 milioni mi sembra molto seria,per un giocatore che è ad un anno dalla scadenza contrattuale.La verità è che probabilmente ai viola rode ancora per il terzo posto perso sul filo di lana...


----------



## Doctore (5 Agosto 2013)

A sto punto prendiamo lajic a zero... Sarebbe una goduria immensa come vincere uno scudetto.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2013)

Dobbiamo fare un Montolivo bis? E facciamo un Montolivo bis, contenti loro...


----------



## prebozzio (5 Agosto 2013)

Non trovo il senso nell'investire dieci milioni per l'attacco, l'unico reparto dove siamo solidi. Ljajic prendiamolo gratis tra un anno e usiamo quei soldi per il centrocampo o la difesa.


----------



## Doctore (5 Agosto 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non trovo il senso nell'investire dieci milioni per l'attacco, l'unico reparto dove siamo solidi. Ljajic prendiamolo gratis tra un anno e usiamo quei soldi per il centrocampo o la difesa.


devi tenere conto che bingo e boateng non ci sono...quindi 2 giocatori di attacco.
Molto probabilmente l arrivo di lajic farebbe partire boateng.


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2013)

allora rigaz come va la situazione?
solite bazze?

secondo me però se non rinnova lo mettono fuori rosa.....


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> allora rigaz come va la situazione?
> solite bazze?
> 
> secondo me però se non rinnova lo mettono fuori rosa.....



Se non rinnova è fuori rosa ed in ogni caso entro fine mercato parte, perchè lui ha paura di stare fermo un anno, ecco perchè probabilmente non si espone tanto facilmente.


----------



## Jaqen (5 Agosto 2013)

Se facessero come con Montolivo, Della Valle sarebbe da ROTFL periodico


----------



## Mithos (5 Agosto 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non trovo il senso nell'investire dieci milioni per l'attacco, l'unico reparto dove siamo solidi. Ljajic prendiamolo gratis tra un anno e usiamo quei soldi per il centrocampo o la difesa.



Purtroppo al Milan non sanno nemmeno cosa sono centrocampo e difesa. Non importa che la nostra fase di possesso faccia pena e che in difesa siamo tutt'altro che imperforabili. L'importante è prendere un altro giocatore per l'attacco. Avanti così di idiozia in idiozia!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Purtroppo al Milan non sanno nemmeno cosa sono centrocampo e difesa. Non importa che la nostra fase di possesso faccia pena e che in difesa siamo tutt'altro che imperforabili. L'importante è prendere un altro giocatore per l'attacco. Avanti così di idiozia in idiozia!



Il Milan non è una società come le altre, va avanti in base a come si sveglia il capo, al qualche se chiedono il dinero per uno che non è attaccante, prontamente rifiuta. Ricordatelo.


----------



## Mithos (5 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il Milan non è una società come le altre, va avanti in base a come si sveglia il capo, al qualche se chiedono il dinero per uno che non è attaccante, prontamente rifiuta. Ricordatelo.



E son d'accordo ed e' per questo che mi sottraggo all'incessante gioco sull'attaccante che dobbiamo prendere, perchè per me non ha senso..


----------



## Doctore (5 Agosto 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E son d'accordo ed e' per questo che mi sottraggo all'incessante gioco sull'attaccante che dobbiamo prendere, perchè per me non ha senso..


ma tanto o speri in lajic o in nulla...La societa è stata chiara in difesa siamo appppostissimo,a centrocampo anche


----------



## Mithos (5 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma tanto o speri in lajic o in nulla...La societa è stata chiara in difesa siamo appppostissimo,a centrocampo anche



Io spero solo che facciano una formazione che giochi a calcio in modo decente. Di Ljiaicic con tutto il rispetto,non me ne frega nulla. Lo stiamo cercando nemmeno fosse Maradona..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2013)

117 pagine per Ljajic, manco fosse Messi :S


----------



## Doctore (5 Agosto 2013)

ma il procuratore chi è Furtula o Radamani?


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2013)

*Laudisa a GazzettaTV:" La situazione Ljajic è complicata. La Fiorentina è irritata, oltre che dal pressing rossonero, ritenuto inopportuno, anche dal fatto che Fortula, procuratore del ragazzo, abbia delegato Ramadani a trattare il rinnovo/addio al club viola. Comunque il Milan è certo della volontà di vestire rossonero di Adem".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Laudisa a GazzettaTV:" La situazione Ljajic è complicata. La Fiorentina è irritata, oltre che dal pressing rossonero, ritenuto inopportuno, anche dal fatto che Fortula, procuratore del ragazzo, abbia delegato Ramadani a trattare il rinnovo/addio al club viola. Comunque il Milan è certo della volontà di vestire rossonero di Adem".*



Non ho capito per quale motivo è inopportuno cercare di prendere un calciatore durante il calciomercato.


----------



## Graxx (5 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma il procuratore chi è Furtula o Radamani?



Furtula....


----------



## pennyhill (5 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non ho capito per quale motivo è inopportuno cercare di prendere un calciatore durante il calciomercato.



Avanzo un ipotesi  potrebbe dargli fastidio ricevere un offerta mentre stanno trattando il rinnovo del contratto del giocatore. Una volta che il calciatore, o chi lo gestisce comunicherà alla Fiorentina di non aver alcuna intenzione di rinnovare, a quel punto la società viola sarebbe pronta ad ascoltare qualsiasi offerta.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Agosto 2013)

*Domani è previsto un incontro tra l'agente di Ljajic, Ramadani, e il presidente della Fiorentina Mario Cognigni.

L'offerta dei viola è: rinnovo e ritocco dell'ingaggio fino a 1,6 milioni di euro. 

Il Milan invece gli offrirebbe un contratto da 2,5 milioni. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo che domani si chiuda sta vicenda che tra lui e Honda già mi sono stancata


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Domani è previsto un incontro tra l'agente di Ljajic, Ramadani, e il presidente della Fiorentina Mario Cognigni.
> 
> L'offerta dei viola è: rinnovo e ritocco dell'ingaggio fino a 1,6 milioni di euro.
> 
> Il Milan invece gli offrirebbe un contratto da 2,5 milioni. *



Rinnova Adem, rinnova dai!


----------



## Graxx (5 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Rinnova Adem, rinnova dai!



dai che torna kakà..


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio la *fiorentina *sta trattando il rinnovo con *Ramadani*, il *Milan *invece ha contatti con *Furtula*.




ma che roba è  non si manco chi è il vero agente


----------



## Graxx (5 Agosto 2013)

Furtula è il vero agente...Ramadani è solo un delegato...e si dice che la viola sia irritata prp per questo...vorrebbe trattare cn il vero agente...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma il procuratore chi è Furtula o Radamani?



mah mistero, la viola sta trattando con Radamani il Milan con Furtula, da quanto ho capito il vero agente e Furtula ma quando sono arrivati in italia ne adem e ne Furtula sapevano l'italiano e quindi si sono appoggiati a radamani.


----------



## S T B (5 Agosto 2013)

io penso che non ce lo venderanno mai, quindi o lo prendiamo a parametro 0 o non se ne farà niente... comunque odio profondo per la viola, non li sopporto!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2013)

Il procuratore del ragazzo è Fortula. Comunque a tal punto, i brutti violacei non lo cederanno mai al Milan, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## DannySa (5 Agosto 2013)

Ma Eriksen? a 'sto punto se incasseremo mai 10 mln perché non provarci per lui aggiungendo qualcosa di "nostro"?


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> dai che torna kakà..



sarebbe peggio tornasse il ciccione di dinho!! 


Cmq vediamo di prenderlo... daremmo un senso a sto mercato insulso


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (5 Agosto 2013)

Ricky sta venendo


----------



## Jino (5 Agosto 2013)

Furtula è il procuratore di Adem, ma da quando è in Italia si è sempre fatto curare gli affari da Radamani. Ma il punto di fondo non è chi sia il procuratore perchè alla fine che decide che cosa fare è solo e soltanto il calciatore. Non vorrei questa cosa sfuggisse. 

Ljajic che cosa vuole fare? 

La mia sensazione è che lui voglia il Milan, economicamente ma anche sportivamente, ma che prima di tutto voglia evitare una cosa, fare tribuna per sei mesi o ancor peggio una stagione intera. Per me è questo il motivo per cui non si espone su cosa vuole fare, non è cosi convinto che Milan e Fiorentina possano trovare un accordo e quindi nel dubbio per ora tiene il piede in due scarpe. 

Certo come biasimarlo, il Milan economicamente non da garanzie, non è detto abbia la forza per prendere il cartellino.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Furtula è il procuratore di Adem, ma da quando è in Italia si è sempre fatto curare gli affari da Radamani. Ma il punto di fondo non è chi sia il procuratore perchè alla fine che decide che cosa fare è solo e soltanto il calciatore. Non vorrei questa cosa sfuggisse.
> 
> Ljajic che cosa vuole fare?
> 
> ...



A questo punto, l'unico modo per vedere Adem in rossonero, è a parametro 0. La Viola non lo cederà mai al Milan.


----------



## 2515 (5 Agosto 2013)

Laudisa ha spiegato che Ljajic è tifoso rossonero e che i suoi idoli sono stati savicevic e poi Kakà, motivo del 22, ma è vero? Perché allora le possibilità non sono affatto poche. Comunque alla fine si sa chi decide, non sono i calciatori, ma le mogli, se non sono sposati decide papà.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (6 Agosto 2013)

la fiorentina ha preso anche ilicic,joaquin,iakovenko ed ha riscattato cuadrado.Senza dimenticare il ritorno all'attività agonistica di giuseppe rossi.Ergo ljajic puo' partire,anzi partirà qualora dovesse rifiutarsi di rinnovare il contratto coi viola.Altrimenti si andrà dritti dritti verso un montolivo-bis,ma credo che i della valle non vogliano perseverare nell'errore commesso col nostro nuovo capitano.E poi 8 milioni per un giocatore in scadenza nel 2014 non mi sembrano pochi...


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2013)

occorre buonsenso,diplomazia e molta intelligenza:la scelta di non rispondere a quel comunicato è stata un ottima mossa. Convenga o meno, se della valle ne fa una questione di principio, ljajic resta in tribuna a firenze fino al termine del contratto.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2013)

*Domani potrebbe arrivare a Firenze il padre di Ljajic. Se dovesse sbarcare insieme a Furtula, il passaggio di Ljajic al Milan potrebbe subire un'importante accelerata. 

Di Marzio*


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2013)

abbiamo bisogno di lui e di Honda.. Basta con i Muntari, Nocerino e Boateng..


----------



## folletto (6 Agosto 2013)

Se Ljajic vuole davvero il Milan deve avere il coraggio di rischiare di fare tribuna fino almeno a gennaio. Credo che alla fine quello che fa i balletti in tribuna & Co potrebbero cedere ma comunque non rinnovando i rischi per il ragazzo ci sono. Se rinnova noi ce lo scordiamo a meno che non mettano una clausola rescissoria compatibile con le disponibilità del Milan (difficile)


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> abbiamo bisogno di lui e di Honda.. Basta con i Muntari, Nocerino e Boateng..



l'unico che ti levi dalle palle e l'ultimo citato (ma comunque e gia una buonissima cosa !).


----------



## Denni90 (6 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> abbiamo bisogno di lui e di Honda.. Basta con i Muntari, Nocerino e Boateng..



cosa c'entrano tra di loro i nomi?? sono due mediani e un jolly schifoso di centrocampo con una seconda punta e un trequartista...


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me Honda da noi giocherà mezz'ala.. ha tecnica visione e corsa.. poi a ruotare hai Poli e Boateng che la trequarti con Ljajc non la vedrà piu


----------



## The Ripper (6 Agosto 2013)

Mi sembra la situazione Verratti


----------



## Ciachi (6 Agosto 2013)

Non ce lo daranno mai!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

quindi oggi l'incontro. Speriamo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2013)

Ma basta ma basta !!!


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma basta ma basta !!!



Non ti piace Ljajic?


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non ti piace Ljajic?


Sono stufo ., tutto questo casino per un giocatore medio ... Se penso al vero Milan mi viene da piangere


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Adem milanista?  i milanisti sono altri.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Un tempo Ljajic sarebbe stato acquistato per fare panchina; oggi ci si emoziona per un suo eventuale acquisto.


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Agosto 2013)

Ma la Fiorentina cosa vuole?
Loro non avranno contattato Gomez per portarlo da loro?
Oltretutto, la Fiorentina è stata l'unica squadra a passare dalla C2 alla B ed era immischiata in Calciopoli (ha fatto peggio di noi).
Queste lezioni di stile da parte della società viola mi fanno ridere.



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Un tempo Ljajic sarebbe stato acquistato per fare panchina; oggi ci si emoziona per un suo eventuale acquisto.



Hai ragione, ma quel Milan purtroppo non c'è più.
Non possiamo fare un confronto tra i giocatori che abbiamo o che possiamo prendere con quelli del passato.
Se arriva Ljajic se ne va Niang, insomma ci rinforziamo.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

*Sugoni a SKY Sport 24 ha detto che c'è molta confusione. Non si capisce perché la Fiorentina dica che il giocatore vuol rimanere se poi alla fine deve ancora rinnovare. Oggi il padre arriva a Firenze e si saprà qualcosa di più*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Sugoni a SKY Sport 24 ha detto che c'è molta confusione. Non si capisce perché la Fiorentina dica che il giocatore vuol rimanere se poi alla fine deve ancora rinnovare. Oggi il padre arriva a Firenze e si saprà qualcosa di più*



Capitan ovvio Sugoni, pagato per ribadire una cosa detta da tutti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Futura cit di Nutella: Milan? ho sempre voluto restare a firenze siamo fortissimi e siamo da scudetto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Capitan ovvio Sugoni, pagato per ribadire una cosa detta da tutti.


Come Bargiggia che a Sportmediaset dice "piccoli passi avanti per Honda, si sta lavorando, si potrebbe chiudere, si potrebbe fare questo e quest'altro", insomma non dice niente e viene pure ringraziato


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Come Bargiggia che a Sportmediaset dice "piccoli passi avanti per Honda, si sta lavorando, si potrebbe chiudere, si potrebbe fare questo e quest'altro", insomma non dice niente e viene pure ringraziato



Nessuno sa niente, riciclano le vecchie news e le spacciano per novità. 
Che strazio sto mercato.


----------



## Tobi (6 Agosto 2013)

Ma ci vuole tanto a capire che Ljajc vuole il milan ma sta cercando di non passare per traditore cosi non rilascia dichiarazioni per non inclinare il rapporto con società e tifosi.. della vale sta facendo tutto questo per far aumentare il prezzo ma il giocatore è sul mercato.. altro che rinnovo in vista


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Agosto 2013)

...la vedo dura...


----------



## S.1899 (6 Agosto 2013)

buongiorno a tutti !!! Spero veramente vedere Ljajic al Milan ...
ma ho una domanda : uno di voi conosce l'opinione del padre di Ljajic ? (vuole che il suo figlio venga da noi o vuole che rimane alla Viola ?)
Credo che è importante perchè alla fine, è sicuramente il suo padre chi deciderà...
La mia paura è che lui vuole incontrare i dirigenti della Viola solo per fare pressione e ottenere un aumento per il suo figlio --'


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> buongiorno a tutti !!! Spero veramente vedere Ljajic al Milan ...
> ma ho una domanda : uno di voi conosce l'opinione del padre di Ljajic ? (vuole che il suo figlio venga da noi o vuole che rimane alla Viola ?)
> Credo che è importante perchè alla fine, è sicuramente il suo padre chi deciderà...
> La mia paura è che lui vuole incontrare i dirigenti della Viola solo per fare pressione e ottenere un aumento per il suo figlio --'



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

*Ljajic . Slitta l'arrivo di papà' Sa mir. Ma oggi è' un forno Cdi per il futuro del serbo*


Laudisa


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> buongiorno a tutti !!! Spero veramente vedere Ljajic al Milan ...
> ma ho una domanda : uno di voi conosce l'opinione del padre di Ljajic ? (vuole che il suo figlio venga da noi o vuole che rimane alla Viola ?)
> Credo che è importante perchè alla fine, è sicuramente il suo padre chi deciderà...
> La mia paura è che lui vuole incontrare i dirigenti della Viola solo per fare pressione e ottenere un aumento per il suo figlio --'



notizie certe al 100% non c'è ne sono però sembra che il papà lo spinga verso il Milan,il papà e Furtula ( il milan ha parlato con lui) lo spingano verso il Milan invece Ramadani sta trattando il rinnovo. Insomma non si capisce niente.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249032 ha scritto:


> *Ljajic . Slitta l'arrivo di papà' Sa mir. Ma oggi è' un forno Cdi per il futuro del serbo*
> 
> 
> Laudisa




L'ho letto anche io. Boh, tweet senza senso. Avrà sbagliato a scrivere...


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Forse voleva dire che "nonostante non venga il padre, è un giorno cruciale per il futuro del serbo".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2013)

Il caldo ha fatto impazzire Laudisa.. infatti ha scritto "forno"


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ho letto anche io. Boh, tweet senza senso. Avrà sbagliato a scrivere...



ah ecco difatti volevo scriverlo di mio pugno (senza copia incolla) ma non ho capito niente  aspettiamo vediamo se riscrive.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249051 ha scritto:


> ah ecco difatti volevo scriverlo di mio pugno (senza copia incolla) ma non ho capito niente  aspettiamo vediamo se riscrive.



Vabbé tanto non ne sta azzeccando una..


----------



## DannySa (6 Agosto 2013)

Se avessero già trovato un accordo per il rinnovo non ci sarebbe tutto questo casino con il padre che arriva e poi non arriva, speriamo che tra massimo una settimana sia tutto finito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Vabbé tanto non ne sta azzeccando una..



eh ma non si capisce niente, non si sa manco chi sia il suo agente


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Ma io mi chiedo ma lasciamo perdere  altro rinvio, la viola per fare i teatrini con questa vicenda ci ha battuto.


Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *l'incontro tra la Fiorentina e il padre di Ljajic è stato rinviato.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Laudisa e Di Marzio stanno parlando di giorni decisivi per Robinho, Honda, Ljajic ecc.ecc da inizio estate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Non è colpa di marzio ecc se la fiorentina fa i teatrini, sono peggio di noi ridicoli  sono due mesi che parlano di rinnovo e slittano ogni volta.


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Laudisa e Di Marzio stanno parlando di giorni decisivi per Robinho, Honda, Ljajic ecc.ecc da inizio estate.



Perché non sanno nulla e allora inventano le notizie, nella speranza di azzeccarle.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Se i teatrini li fa il Milan giù a spalare, se invece i teatrini le fanno le altre (in questo caso la fiorentina) è colpa dei giornalisti che sparano notizie false certoo


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta Di Marzio *l'incontro tra il padre di Ljajic e la Fiorentina ci sarà tra il 12 e il 13 agosto.*


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Agosto 2013)

Se Ljajic vuole davvero venire al Milan (secondo me, alla fine rinnova), allora è assolutamente da prendere a 0 l'anno prossimo per far rosicare all'infinito i simpaticissimi amici toscani. Quest'anno auguro una stagione pessima più alla Fiorentina che alla Juve o all'Inter.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Per me possiamo anche chiudere qui, basta aspettare i comodi altrui, perdere 10 giorni importanti di mercato per sto qui non ne vale la pena, senza contare che secondo me noi siamo solo la cavia per far aumentare lo stipendio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249089 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio *l'incontro tra il padre di Ljajic e la Fiorentina ci sarà tra il 12 e il 13 agosto.*


Perché no tra 2 mesi?


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perché no tra 2 mesi?



lascia perdere va  sarà la 8189417 volta che rinviano.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Certo che ogni trattativa deve essere, sempre e inesorabilmente, un parto. Non c'è nada da fare......


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo che ogni trattativa deve essere, sempre e inesorabilmente, un parto. Non c'è nada da fare......



Le trattative lampo vengono condotte solo per riscatti della metà di un giocatore che abbiamo già oppure per vendere/comprare qualche cesso.
Quando si tratta di cose un po' più serie durano MESI, francamente mi domando cosa faccia fester durante la giornata.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Le trattative lampo vengono condotte solo per riscatti della metà di un giocatore che abbiamo già oppure per vendere/comprare qualche cesso.
> Quando si tratta di cose un po' più serie durano MESI, francamente mi domando cosa faccia fester durante la giornata.



Cosa faccia??? Vorrei risponderti a tono, ma non lo posso fare, dato il regolamento.


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> francamente mi domando cosa faccia fester durante la giornata.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Agosto 2013)

signore aiutaci....


----------



## S.1899 (6 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio *l'incontro tra il padre di Ljajic e la Fiorentina ci sarà tra il 12 e il 13 agosto.*



uhh brutto segno  ..a questo ritmo, Ljajic rinnoverà sicuramente con la Fiorentina .. Putroppo


----------



## ed.vedder77 (6 Agosto 2013)

siamo talmente messi male che ora pure il famoso casco di banane ci sarebbe utile....non si può abbandonare cosi il milan,dai....almeno provassimo seriamente a pianificare la costruzione di un nuovo stadio...manco honda che si paga da solo con le magliette sembra inarrivabile...su su...nano malefico


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

No va beh ma ora è pure colpa nostra se questa trattativa va per le lunghe  sempre colpa del milan bene ,se fosse già stato il milan a rinviare 4981498140 volte l'incontro chissà quante se ne sentirebbero, se non erro la consegna della lista Cl e il 15, si vedranno il 12 o il 13 quindi mai fosse possibile in 2/3 giorni non troveremo mai l'accordo con la viola, secondo me è tutta una tattica viola di far prolungare i tempi fino alla scadenza della lista, passata quella data si vedranno e il milan sicuramente si sarà tolta dalle scatole. Detto questo per me manco dovevamo intavolare l'offerta l'avrei proprio evitato, perchè sarà l'ennesima figura che faremo, sentiremo sviolinare tutti i tifosi viola che si gaseranno e ma lui ha preferito noi a voi e bla bla, cosi noi facciamo la "cavia" a nutella per farsi aumentare l'ingaggio  che nervoso che mi viene se penso che tutto questo per sto Ljajic


----------



## DannySa (6 Agosto 2013)

Che palle, io non ne posso più, neanche con i preliminari il 20 agosto riusciamo a fare mezzo colpo i primi 10 giorni d'agosto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2013)

Inaccettabile aspettare fino al 12 agosto per un semplice incontro tra la società e un procuratore.
Ci sono i telefoni, le video-conferenze, Skype.

Tutto ciò è ridicolo, il Milan deve uscire ufficialmente dalla trattativa.


----------



## S.1899 (6 Agosto 2013)

hai ragione ma d'altro canto, Ljajic sarebbe un ottimo rinforzo
E se arrivi la coppia Ljajic/Honda, il nostro unico problema sarà la difesa , e se un buon un difensore centrale arriva, sono sicura che avremmo un Milan da Scudetto 
... La nostra offerta era di 10 mln e la Fiorentina vuole 12 mln ? Ok, allora la società dovrebbe fare un piccolo sforzo  2 mln è niente !


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Tutto ciò è ridicolo, il Milan deve uscire ufficialmente dalla trattativa.



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Agosto 2013)

Penso che il Milan debba stanare il giocatore e suo padre... quindi si ritira dalla trattativa, magari per finta, e così si capisce quanto questi vogliono venire al Milan o quanto stanno temporeggiando per avere il rinnovo.

Se il Milan minaccia di uscire dalla trattativa, sicuramente non aspetterebbero fino a ferragosto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> hai ragione ma d'altro canto, Ljajic sarebbe un ottimo rinforzo
> E se arrivi la coppia Ljajic/Honda, il nostro unico problema sarà la difesa , e se un buon un difensore centrale arriva, sono sicura che avremmo un Milan da Scudetto
> ... La nostra offerta era di 10 mln e la Fiorentina vuole 12 mln ? Ok, allora la società dovrebbe fare un piccolo sforzo  2 mln è niente !


l'offerta nostra è di 8 milioni la viola ne vuole 12, la iorentina non lo vuole vendere a noi,ha pure minacciato adem che se non rinnova lo mettono in tribuna quindi..


----------



## Djici (6 Agosto 2013)

Prendiamolo tra dodici mesi.
Una bella dichiarazione come ha fatto Galliani per Honda : Se non vogliono venderlo aspettiamo tranquillamente.

Il problema e che il ragazzo rischia di firmare proprio per non rimanere fermo 1 anno intero.


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2013)

ljajic o viene da noi tra 12 mesi o niente. la viola non ce lo venderà mai. Loro sono troppo puliti per trattare con il Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il problema e che il ragazzo rischia di firmare proprio per non rimanere fermo 1 anno intero.


sicurò sarà cosi, visto che hanno rimandato 184908 volte per me si deve chiudere qui. Piu passano i giorni e piu mi sento che ci stanno usando solo per l'aumento.


----------



## runner (6 Agosto 2013)

secondo me il Gallo è già da giorni che non ci pensa neanche più....

guarderà che combineranno gli agenti (che non ho capito chi siano) e poi prenderà il solito sconosciuto....


----------



## peppe75 (6 Agosto 2013)

io sono sicuro che Liajc sarà il nostro primo rinforzo...con l'arrivo del padre che è favorevole al trasferimento la viola sarà costretta a cederlo altrimenti possono rischiare anche casi come con Pandev con accusa di mobbing...il che non è poco!!
e poi abbiamo noi il coltello dalla parte del manico per via della scadenza del contratto..
poi vedrete che si renderanno conto di perdere il giocatore a parametro zero l'anno prossimo evitando un caso montolivo...


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio *l'incontro tra il padre di Ljajic e la Fiorentina ci sarà tra il 12 e il 13 agosto.*



.


----------



## S.1899 (6 Agosto 2013)

Pff , la Fiorentina adora complicare le cose ..
Se Ljajic non viene, è ovvio che io sarei delusa ma tutto sommato, non tutti i mali vengono per nuocere  ! Se non viene, Saponara avrà più spazio e sopratutto, la nuova priorità sarà prendere un buon difensore central ... (Lo spero !)
e nel miglior caso , lo prendiamo l'anno prossimo a 0  !

- - - Aggiornato - - -



S.1899 ha scritto:


> e nel miglior caso , lo prendiamo l'anno prossimo a 0  !



(Parlavo di Ljajic )


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2013)

*La famiglia della Valle è irremovibile. Vuole trattenere il giocatore a tutti i costi. Solo Ljajic può sbloccare la trattativa, ma non sarà facile. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà il padre del giocatore. Galliani ieri ha parlato di "Cristiana rassegnazione" proprio ad indicare il fatto che la trattativa sarà dura. Anche per Honda la strada non è semplicissima.*


Laudisa


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La famiglia della Valle è irremovibile. Vuole trattenere il giocatore a tutti i costi. Solo Ljajic può sbloccare la trattativa, ma non sarà facile. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà il padre del giocatore. Galliani ieri ha parlato di "Cristiana rassegnazione" proprio ad indicare il fatto che la trattativa sarà dura. Anche per Honda la strada non è semplicissima.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



e in che modo il giocatore puo sbloccare la trattativa?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La famiglia della Valle è irremovibile. Vuole trattenere il giocatore a tutti i costi. Solo Ljajic può sbloccare la trattativa, ma non sarà facile. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà il padre del giocatore. Galliani ieri ha parlato di "Cristiana rassegnazione" proprio ad indicare il fatto che la trattativa sarà dura. Anche per Honda la strada non è semplicissima.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



Quattro lettere, due sillabe uguali.


----------



## admin (6 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> e in che modo il giocatore puo sbloccare la trattativa?



Dicendo che vuole andare al Milan


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La famiglia della Valle è irremovibile. Vuole trattenere il giocatore a tutti i costi. Solo Ljajic può sbloccare la trattativa, ma non sarà facile. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà il padre del giocatore. Galliani ieri ha parlato di "Cristiana rassegnazione" proprio ad indicare il fatto che la trattativa sarà dura. Anche per Honda la strada non è semplicissima.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



In pratica o si espone pubblicamente dicendo che vuole solo il Milan o rinnova a breve.

IMHO non arriva nessuno da qui al 2


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La famiglia della Valle è irremovibile. Vuole trattenere il giocatore a tutti i costi. Solo Ljajic può sbloccare la trattativa, ma non sarà facile. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà il padre del giocatore. Galliani ieri ha parlato di "Cristiana rassegnazione" proprio ad indicare il fatto che la trattativa sarà dura. Anche per Honda la strada non è semplicissima.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



Mai una soddisfazione... che pena.


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Agosto 2013)

si ma a sto punto Della Valle ha ragione. 

si decida Ljajic, parli chiaro: o dice chiaramente che vuole essere ceduto (come d'altra parte ha fatto Jovetic, esponendosi pesantemente pro-juve) oppure si decida a firmare sto rinnovo. 

è dannoso pure per lui continuare a mantenere il piede in 2 scarpe, il tempo stringe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Lo costringeranno a rinnovare sono sicura, la fiorentina a noi non lo vuole vendere assolutamente, gli diranno o rinnovi o stai una stagione intera in tribuna è ovvio che rinnova


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La famiglia della Valle è irremovibile. Vuole trattenere il giocatore a tutti i costi. Solo Ljajic può sbloccare la trattativa, ma non sarà facile. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà il padre del giocatore. Galliani ieri ha parlato di "Cristiana rassegnazione" proprio ad indicare il fatto che la trattativa sarà dura. Anche per Honda la strada non è semplicissima.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



Per noi nessuna trattativa è semplicissima


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma a sto punto Della Valle ha ragione.
> 
> si decida Ljajic, parli chiaro: o dice chiaramente che vuole essere ceduto (come d'altra parte ha fatto Jovetic, esponendosi pesantemente pro-juve) oppure si decida a firmare sto rinnovo.
> 
> è dannoso pure per lui continuare a mantenere il piede in 2 scarpe, il tempo stringe.


 ma non cambia nulla, nel senso che se anche lui dice voglio andare al Milan a noi non lo vendono, lo mollano in tribuna


----------



## Ale (6 Agosto 2013)

e secondo voi quel comunicato assurdo e' figlio di una mancata dichiarazione di ljajic? secondo me c'e' dell'altro.


----------



## MisterBet (6 Agosto 2013)

Quanto godrei a prendere Ljajic a parametro zero...


----------



## The Ripper (6 Agosto 2013)

se non arriva abbiamo perso tempo quando potevamo prendere un trequartista altrove.
Mamma mia che pena...
Non solo i preliminari, ma anche le prime 2 partite di campionato saranno un parto


----------



## Now i'm here (6 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249333 ha scritto:


> ma non cambia nulla, nel senso che se anche lui dice voglio andare al Milan a noi non lo vendono, lo mollano in tribuna



mi spiace per lui se si fa un anno di tribuna, ma godrei troppo a soffiarglielo a zero, proprio come montolivo. 

vedano loro se gli fanno schifo pure 8 milioncini.....poi certo, se ljajic alla fine cede e rinnova è un altro discorso.


----------



## pennyhill (6 Agosto 2013)

Ljajic se resta un anno fermo diventa obeso.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La famiglia della Valle è irremovibile. Vuole trattenere il giocatore a tutti i costi. Solo Ljajic può sbloccare la trattativa, ma non sarà facile. Nei prossimi giorni arriverà il padre del giocatore. Galliani ieri ha parlato di "Cristiana rassegnazione" proprio ad indicare il fatto che la trattativa sarà dura. Anche per Honda la strada non è semplicissima.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Comunque se sta fermo un anno e gli rovinano la carriera, godo e non poco.
Ljajic lo odio a livello che se lo incontrassi per strada troverei un pretesto per fare a botte.


----------



## Morghot (6 Agosto 2013)

A me non dispiace onestamente ma non vedo necessità di prenderlo, cioè basta in attacco siamo a posto cazpio, non ha senso, i problemi sono ben altri.


----------



## 2515 (7 Agosto 2013)

Morghot ha scritto:


> A me non dispiace onestamente ma non vedo necessità di prenderlo, cioè basta in attacco siamo a posto cazpio, non ha senso, i problemi sono ben altri.



Con boateng e robinho siamo a posto??? Stai scherzando spero! Ljajic ed Honda significano tribuna per questi due, cosa che ci farebbe enormemente bene.


*A spasso per la Calabria, un tuffo e mille domande di mercato. Qui il sole brucia, il mare è cristallino e la passione per il calcio ti travolge. Basta un sorriso: “Ma il Milan lo compra Ljajic?”, ecco il nuovo tormentone dell’estate, serviranno nuove puntate. La prossima vedrà come attore protagonista il padre del giocatore, il vero artefice delle decisioni di Adem. È musulmano, ancora qualche giorno di Ramadan, ma non è un digiuno di trattative e telefonate. Quelle con il Milan sono continue, Galliani è convinto di avere in pugno il figlio, adesso o a fine contratto con la Fiorentina.*
*Di Marzio*


----------



## folletto (7 Agosto 2013)

70% rinnova, 29% subito al Milan, 1% lo prendiamo a gennaio pagando / a giugno a zero. Oggi come oggi preferirebbero venderlo ai gobbi che a noi e lui, anche giustamente, non vuole rischiare (anche se il rischio è basso) di restare fermo per mesi.
Comunque se dovesse venire da noi facendo una bella annata la prossima estate intascheremmo dei bei soldi.....


----------



## baresi90 (7 Agosto 2013)

L’incontro di ieri con il padre di Ljajic, Samir, e l’agente Furtula è saltato anche perché hanno capito che il no della Fiorentina al passaggio al Milan di Adem è definitivo. La società ha offerto al giocatore un contratto con ingaggio da 1,6 milioni netti sino al 2018, con una clausola rescissoria di 12 milioni di euro, ma valida solo per l’estero. E’ questa la novità importante riportata da La Gazzetta dello Sport, che ha lo scopo in pratica di tagliare fuori definitivamente il Milan da qualsiasi trattativa per l’attaccante. Quindi o Ljajic rinnova o si deve trovare un club all’estero: sono queste le due vie per l’immediato tracciate dalla Fiorentina.


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> L’incontro di ieri con il padre di Ljajic, Samir, e l’agente Furtula è saltato anche perché hanno capito che il no della Fiorentina al passaggio al Milan di Adem è definitivo. La società ha offerto al giocatore un contratto con ingaggio da 1,6 milioni netti sino al 2018, con una clausola rescissoria di 12 milioni di euro, ma valida solo per l’estero. E’ questa la novità importante riportata da La Gazzetta dello Sport, che ha lo scopo in pratica di tagliare fuori definitivamente il Milan da qualsiasi trattativa per l’attaccante. Quindi o Ljajic rinnova o si deve trovare un club all’estero: sono queste le due vie per l’immediato tracciate dalla Fiorentina.



questi ci odiano a livelli assurdi


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2013)

Clausola anti-Milan.


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Agosto 2013)

la vedo dura.certo se ljajic arrivati all' 1 settembre non rinnova voglio vedere che fanno.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2013)

A questo punto lascerei perdere e mi concentrerei su altro.


----------



## baresi90 (7 Agosto 2013)

Ljiaic non verrà mai al milan.. i dv non hanno di certo problemi di soldi , per loro " l'onore " vale piu' di 8 milioni..e purtroppo non credo che un giocatore di 20 anni nella stagione piu' importante della sua carriera accetti di stare un anno in tribuna..


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport *la Fiorentina vuole inserire una clausola di 12 milioni non valida però per i club italiani.*


----------



## Pivellino (7 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> L’incontro di ieri con il padre di Ljajic, Samir, e l’agente Furtula è saltato anche perché hanno capito che il no della Fiorentina al passaggio al Milan di Adem è definitivo. La società ha offerto al giocatore un contratto con ingaggio da 1,6 milioni netti sino al 2018, con una clausola rescissoria di 12 milioni di euro, ma valida solo per l’estero. E’ questa la novità importante riportata da La Gazzetta dello Sport, che ha lo scopo in pratica di tagliare fuori definitivamente il Milan da qualsiasi trattativa per l’attaccante. Quindi o Ljajic rinnova o si deve trovare un club all’estero: sono queste le due vie per l’immediato tracciate dalla Fiorentina.



Secondo me questo aumenta le nostre possibilità.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Agosto 2013)

Siamo al 7 agosto e ancora non abbiamo comprato nessuno; con sto fatto di concentrarci su Honda e Ljajic finiamo per perdere il resto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

Clausola anti-Italia nooo ma tranquilli lui vuole restare , vediamo se accetta.


----------



## pennyhill (7 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> questi ci odiano a livelli assurdi



Odiano tutte le _big_ italiane.


----------



## baresi90 (7 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249513 ha scritto:


> Clausola anti-Italia nooo ma tranquilli lui vuole restare , vediamo se accetta.



Accetta perchè gli hanno già fatto vedere quanto è scomoda la tribuna del franchi d'inverno


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> Accetta perchè gli hanno già fatto vedere quanto è scomoda la tribuna del franchi d'inverno



 ma nessuno si oppone? prima behrami poi Jovetic ora Ljajic fanno credere che la famiglia viola è la famiglia del mulino bianco


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Con boateng e robinho siamo a posto??? Stai scherzando spero! Ljajic ed Honda significano tribuna per questi due, cosa che ci farebbe enormemente bene.
> 
> 
> *A spasso per la Calabria, un tuffo e mille domande di mercato. Qui il sole brucia, il mare è cristallino e la passione per il calcio ti travolge. Basta un sorriso: “Ma il Milan lo compra Ljajic?”, ecco il nuovo tormentone dell’estate, serviranno nuove puntate. La prossima vedrà come attore protagonista il padre del giocatore, il vero artefice delle decisioni di Adem. È musulmano, ancora qualche giorno di Ramadan, ma non è un digiuno di trattative e telefonate. Quelle con il Milan sono continue, Galliani è convinto di avere in pugno il figlio, adesso o a fine contratto con la Fiorentina.*
> *Di Marzio*



Ma si droga Di Marzio? Vedi che roba scrive


----------



## baresi90 (7 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249518 ha scritto:


> ma nessuno si oppone? prima behrami poi Jovetic ora Ljajic fanno credere che la famiglia viola è la famiglia del mulino bianco


Oppone..alla fine per " scelta tecnica " possono non convocarti.
Bè ora a prescindere dalla fiorentina..Certi calciatori si meritano questo ed altro..Ljaic se è Ljiaic è perchè la fiorentina lo ha pagato 7 milioni dal partizan e lo ha fatto giocare anche quando non se lo meritava.. un minimo di riconoscenza gli e lo dovrebbe.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> Oppone..alla fine per " scelta tecnica " possono non convocarti.
> Bè ora a prescindere dalla fiorentina..Certi calciatori si meritano questo ed altro..Ljaic se è Ljiaic è perchè la fiorentina lo ha pagato 7 milioni dal partizan e lo ha fatto giocare anche quando non se lo meritava.. un minimo di riconoscenza gli e lo dovrebbe.



Non hai tutti i torti ma non puoi "obbligare" il giocatore a rinnovare il contratto, io penso che la riconoscenza debba venire dal cuore,a me quello che non mi va giù e sentir poi i tifosi i della valle ecc dire Adem ha rifiutato il Milan per restare


----------



## baresi90 (7 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249535 ha scritto:


> Non hai tutti i torti ma non puoi "obbligare" il giocatore a rinnovare il contratto, io penso che la riconoscenza debba venire dal cuore,a me quello che non mi va giù e sentir poi i tifosi i della valle ecc dire Adem ha rifiutato il Milan per restare



E' vero ma devi considerare che una società ha investito soldi e tempo..è come se te passi 5 anni della tua vita a far crescere una pianta e al momento che diventa grande e costosa arriva uno e te la prende. ( l'esempio non è dei migliori )


----------



## arcanum (7 Agosto 2013)

Se investi sul serio su un calciatore fai rinnovare il contratto almeno due anni prima che scada. Evidentemente due anni fa non si aspettavano che quest'anno esplodesse (vedendo anche i numeri delle stagioni precedenti) e ora ne pagano le conseguenze


----------



## Dexter (7 Agosto 2013)

speriamo che non rinnova,si allena un anno a firenze senza giuocare (amen) e viene da noi a 0 l'anno prossimo


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> L’incontro di ieri con il padre di Ljajic, Samir, e l’agente Furtula è saltato anche perché hanno capito che il no della Fiorentina al passaggio al Milan di Adem è definitivo. La società ha offerto al giocatore un contratto con ingaggio da 1,6 milioni netti sino al 2018, con una clausola rescissoria di 12 milioni di euro, ma valida solo per l’estero. E’ questa la novità importante riportata da La Gazzetta dello Sport, che ha lo scopo in pratica di tagliare fuori definitivamente il Milan da qualsiasi trattativa per l’attaccante. Quindi o Ljajic rinnova o si deve trovare un club all’estero: sono queste le due vie per l’immediato tracciate dalla Fiorentina.




.
[MENTION=1040]baresi90[/MENTION] niente copia incolla da altri siti


----------



## ed.vedder77 (7 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> E' vero ma devi considerare che una società ha investito soldi e tempo..è come se te passi 5 anni della tua vita a far crescere una pianta e al momento che diventa grande e costosa arriva uno e te la prende. ( l'esempio non è dei migliori )



mi sembra che noi sta storia la conosciamo bene....sheva kaka thiago....eppure abbiamo sempre aiutato i giocatori a trasferirsi dove volevano...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2013)

Mi pare che la trattativa abbia assunto i connotati dell'impresa impossibile.
Del resto i Della Valle sono riusciti anche a non fare andare Jovetic alla Juve, e hanno veramente la forza di mandare Ljajic in tribuna per un anno.

Basta dai, cambiamo obiettivo e non perdiamo ulteriore tempo.


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe grave se finisse male. Molto grave, il tempo perso sarebbe impressionante


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2013)

In ogni caso, la situazione è questa:
Se Ljajic volesse venire al Milan e i Della Valle si opponessero fermamente..voglio vedere quanti altri giocatori sceglieranno ancora la Fiorentina. Montolivo, Beharmi, Jovetic, adesso Ljajic...


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2013)

*Incontro Galliani-Della Valle nel week end

SportMediaset*


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2013)

La solita balla di Ciccio Barciccia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

non ci credo minimamente non ne azzecca una


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Agosto 2013)

Nel week-end? Al massimo sarà un incontro per bere una birra gelata insieme in spiaggia


----------



## MisterBet (7 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sarebbe grave se finisse male. Molto grave, il tempo perso sarebbe impressionante



Tempo perso per un acquisto in avanti che non serve...centrale difensivo e centrocampista dovrebbero essere le priorità...


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Incontro Galliani-Della Valle nel week end
> 
> SportMediaset*



non lo trovo scritto da nessuna parte.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sarebbe grave se finisse male. Molto grave, il tempo perso sarebbe impressionante



Ma non dovevamo manco iniziare la "trattativa", si sapeva fin dall'inizio che era impossibile





bargnani83 ha scritto:


> non lo trovo scritto da nessuna parte.



l'ha detto bargiggia a studiosport.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2013)

Bargiggia è un generatore random di notizie.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Agosto 2013)

Bargiggia è il Varriale di Mediaset.


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Bargiggia è un generatore random di acconciature



fixed


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Incontro Galliani-Della Valle nel week end
> 
> SportMediaset*




.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, la Fiorentina è disposta ad un contratto fino al 2018 a 1.6 milioni netti, ma gli concederà di partire tra un anno con una clausola di 12 milioni valida solo per l’estero. In modo da tenere tagliato fuori il Milan per il giocatore serbo.*


----------



## The Ripper (7 Agosto 2013)

cvd
non ce lo daranno MAI.


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, la Fiorentina è disposta ad un contratto fino al 2018 a 1.6 milioni netti, ma gli concederà di partire tra un anno con una clausola di 12 milioni valida solo per l’estero. In modo da tenere tagliato fuori il Milan per il giocatore serbo.*



Amati da tutti vedo


----------



## The Ripper (7 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Amati da tutti vedo



quando ti fai terra bruciata attorno...

Chiedere info al Liverpool...


----------



## Doctore (7 Agosto 2013)

della valle ha il dente avvelenato per il mancato 3 posto in champions e l'antipatia per il cavaliere(ex cavaliere )...comportamento da nutelloso.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (7 Agosto 2013)

Dai raga', Bargiggia è il peggior giornalista d'Italia, per piacere.


----------



## Denni90 (7 Agosto 2013)

l unica possibilità è che nn rinnovi..altrimenti amen...cambieranno obiettivo


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2013)

vabbè stavolta la strategia non è errata, semplicemente Della Valla non lo vuole dare al Milan perchè sono ancora adirati per la coppa e non voglio rinforzare una diretta concorrente. Quindi non criticate sempre a prescindere.


----------



## The P (7 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport, la Fiorentina è disposta ad un contratto fino al 2018 a 1.6 milioni netti, ma gli concederà di partire tra un anno con una clausola di 12 milioni valida solo per l’estero. In modo da tenere tagliato fuori il Milan per il giocatore serbo.*



Si ma ste cose sono al limite dell'illegale. Che vuol dire che una *persona* è obbligata ad andare a lavorare in un'altra nazione. Ma che è sta dittatura? Spero che queste clausule esistano.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

*Ultimatum della Fiorentina: rinnovo sino al 2018 con clausola da 12 mln, ma valida solo all'estero. Per escludere il Milan.*

Laudisa


----------



## sion (7 Agosto 2013)

capitan ovvio laudisa,scrive cose gia' dette da altri,fantastico.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> capitan ovvio laudisa,scrive cose gia' dette da altri,fantastico.



Ed è pure pagato.


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2013)

Fanno tanto i prepotenti ma basta che Adem nn firmi per metterli nei casini


----------



## Doctore (7 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Fanno tanto i prepotenti ma basta che Adem nn firmi per metterli nei casini


Perdere un anno senza giocare per un giocatore cosi giovane non è facile.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Agosto 2013)

deve intervenire samir...vai samir, mandali tutti al diavolooooo


----------



## Doctore (7 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> deve intervenire samir...vai samir, mandali tutti al diavolooooo


samir?


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> samir?



il padre di ljajic


----------



## Doctore (7 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il padre di ljajic


sperem


----------



## S.1899 (7 Agosto 2013)

Ahh società di m*rda !!!! Hanno fatto una clausula anti-Milan  
Eppure, per me , il acquisito di Ljajic era molto più importante che quello di Honda ...
Sono tanto delusa ...Abbiamo perso un futuro grandee giocatore (ma Spero di sbagliarmi !!)


----------



## Dexter (7 Agosto 2013)

la fiorentina non ha la potenza economica di un chelsea che tiene fuori malouda tutta la stagione...buttare 8 milioni del milan + 1.4 lordi dell'ingaggio del serbo che verrebbe spedito in tribuna tutta la stagione sono tanti soldi...10 milioni! io credo che i della valle mettano da parte l'orgoglio se ljalic decide di non rinnovare


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> la fiorentina non ha la potenza economica di un chelsea che tiene fuori malouda tutta la stagione...buttare 8 milioni del milan + 1.4 lordi dell'ingaggio del serbo che verrebbe spedito in tribuna tutta la stagione sono tanti soldi...10 milioni! io credo che i della valle mettano da parte l'orgoglio se ljalic decide di non rinnovare



anche io.. è solo un tentativo disperato di convincere il giocatore a rinnovare coi viola..


----------



## S.1899 (7 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> la fiorentina non ha la potenza economica di un chelsea che tiene fuori malouda tutta la stagione...buttare 8 milioni del milan + 1.4 lordi dell'ingaggio del serbo che verrebbe spedito in tribuna tutta la stagione sono tanti soldi...10 milioni! io credo che i della valle mettano da parte l'orgoglio se ljalic decide di non rinnovare



Hai ragione ... tanto più che è uno dei giocatori più importanti della Fiorentina 
Il sito whoscored ha fatto un un bel confronto tra Ljajic e Jovetic


----------



## Jaqen (7 Agosto 2013)

The End


----------



## Graxx (7 Agosto 2013)

questo potenzialmente è un top...e se riuscissimo a fare un tridente ljajic balo elsha...mamma mia..

la viola non vuole venderlo a noi...ed ha ragione...xò se ljajic dice che vuole venire solo e subito da noi...chissà...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (7 Agosto 2013)

mamma quanto mi stanno sulle balle sti violacei, non potete capire


----------



## Ale (7 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> la fiorentina non ha la potenza economica di un chelsea che tiene fuori malouda tutta la stagione...buttare 8 milioni del milan + 1.4 lordi dell'ingaggio del serbo che verrebbe spedito in tribuna tutta la stagione sono tanti soldi...10 milioni! io credo che i della valle mettano da parte l'orgoglio se ljalic decide di non rinnovare



diego della valle ha un patrimonio favoloso, se lo puo permettere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani a Milan Channel: "Non incontrerò Della Valle nel weekend, è una notizia priva di fondamento"*


----------



## bargnani83 (7 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Galliani a Milan Channel: "Non incontrerò Della Valle nel weekend, è una notizia priva di fondamento"*



bargiggia


----------



## folletto (7 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> mamma quanto mi stanno sulle balle sti violacei, non potete capire



Non sei l'unico.....per me sempre odiosi anche extra-calcio i D.V., fanno tanto i santarellini ma non lo sono affatto, ma proprio per niente (non dico altro....). Mi spiace e mi girano le balle che una nostra bandiera come Ambro sia al soldo di sti qua. Clausola da veri signori comunque eh......, auguro il peggio a loro e alla loro squadra, tante incazzature e pochi balletti in tribuna del coxxxxne.

PS sopravviveremo senza Ljaijc ma svegliamoci


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

va beh ma si sapeva che era una cavolata.


----------



## S.1899 (8 Agosto 2013)

Che casino 
[MENTION=1039]S.1899[/MENTION] No link!


----------



## Ale (8 Agosto 2013)

intanto la grande viola perde contro il villareal


----------



## S.1899 (8 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> intanto la grande viola perde contro il villareal



il raggio di sole della giornata


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> bargiggia


Questo è Bargiggia, non altro.


----------



## Ciachi (9 Agosto 2013)

134 pagine x uno che probabilmente nn verra mai da noi!!! Che noia questo nostro mercato!


----------



## Jaqen (9 Agosto 2013)

Leggevo che Tommasini (lo considero abbastanza serio) diceva che Ljajic è il vero obbiettivo e l'offerta ufficiale è stata fatta per accelerare i tempi di discussione rinnovo


----------



## sion (9 Agosto 2013)

ma ha detto cose che altri hanno gia' detto e che si sanno da almeno 10 giorni..io non capisco quest'arte dei giornalisti di riciclare notizie e darle per nuove..mah


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani:"Ljajic? abbiamo fatto un' offerta ma non è stata accettata ce ne faremo una ragione".*


----------



## ROQ (9 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;251061 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Ljajic? abbiamo fatto un' offerta ma non è stata accettata ce ne faremo una ragione".*



con la certezza di chi ripetere l'affare montolivo? lol


----------



## Ale (9 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;251061 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Ljajic? abbiamo fatto un' offerta ma non è stata accettata ce ne faremo una ragione".*



peccato non possa dire : va bene, lo prendiamo gratis il prossimo anno..


----------



## The Ripper (9 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> peccato non possa dire : va bene, lo prendiamo gratis il prossimo anno..



peccato che un trequartista ci serva ORA


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;251061 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Ljajic? abbiamo fatto un' offerta ma non è stata accettata ce ne faremo una ragione".*



Ah allora i soldi ci sono, e allora perchè non vai a vedere qualche giocatore interessante a centrcampo/trequartista, invece di perdere tempo con questo che tanto la viola non cede?


----------



## Ale (9 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> peccato che un trequartista ci serva ORA


ci sono saponara, boateng, montolivo..


----------



## 2515 (9 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ci sono saponara, boateng, montolivo..



Non puoi credere seriamente a quello che hai scritto. Boateng è disgustoso, montolivo è 10 volte meglio in mediana ed è imprescindibile in quella zona, saponara è alla prima esperienza in A.


----------



## The P (9 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ci sono saponara, boateng, *montolivo..*



no dai, il fatto che sia stato un paio di volte il miglior rubapalloni della serie a fa capire benissimo che non è e non può essere un trequartista.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> no dai, il fatto che sia stato un paio di volte il miglior rubapalloni della serie a fa capire benissimo che non è e non può essere un trequartista.



non potrebbe fare il trequartista come kaka ma montolivo potrebbe benissimamente fare il trequartista vecchio stampo come rui costa.
piutosto lento ma con precisione e qualita.
lo ha fatto con ottimi risultati anche in nazionale.

e vero che lo perdi dietro... ma se poli riesce a dare ordine al centrocampo, smistando i palloni allora potrebbe essere una buonissima soluzione.

(Chiaro che preferirei avere ljajic o honda e montolivo dietro)


----------



## Ale (9 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Non puoi credere seriamente a quello che hai scritto. Boateng è disgustoso, montolivo è 10 volte meglio in mediana ed è imprescindibile in quella zona, saponara è alla prima esperienza in A.



lo so che boateng fa schifo, ma infatti il ljajic di turno arriverebbe solo e soltanto nel caso di una cessione di boateng.


----------



## Frikez (9 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah allora i soldi ci sono, e allora perchè non vai a vedere qualche giocatore interessante a centrcampo/trequartista, invece di perdere tempo con questo che tanto la viola non cede?



Bella domanda, se non arriva nessuno e aspettano gennaio per il solo Honda sono da internare.


----------



## 2515 (10 Agosto 2013)

Ma solo io penso che sta storia della clausola per l'estero sia una boiata ciclopica? Una roba del genere non è neanche legale, non si puo limitare la libertà di un giocatore di andare in un determinato Stato a giocare, è contro i suoi diritti anche come lavoratore. Sta roba è tale e quale alla famosa quanto inesistente clausola pro Inter di balotelli in caso di cessione dal city. È tutta una sceneggiata per scoraggiare il Milan e ljajic stesso, perché in Europa una cosa del genere la puoi portare in tribunale.


----------



## Graxx (10 Agosto 2013)

Lunedi si saprà qualcosa...la viola farà di tutto per non vendercelo...xò magari messa alle strette...ljajic con balo ed elsha sarebbe un attacco top per 10 anni...


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> peccato che un trequartista ci serva ORA



Concordo, e pure Galliani lo sa, credo che Honda ormai l'abbiamo mollato, su Ljajic proveremo fino alla fine.


----------



## folletto (11 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Concordo, e pure Galliani lo sa, credo che Honda ormai l'abbiamo mollato, su Ljajic proveremo fino alla fine.



Quindi sapendolo anche lui, in teoria, dovrebbe avere pronta anche un'alternativa........o spera / è abbastanza convinto che uno dei 2 arriva subito (io non ci spero)


----------



## Graxx (11 Agosto 2013)

honda si a questo punto a gennaio a 0...se lo merita soprattutto il presidente del cska...per ljajic non ho sensazioni positive....si dice che in qst giorni ci dovrebbe essere un incontro che se cmq andasse male per la viola penso sti bas.tardi cmq faranno di tutto per cederlo all'estero...cmq staremo a vedere...mi ripeto forse per l'ennesima volta...ljajic per me può fare alla grande sia l'ala che il trequartista e con balo ed elsha forma un trio straordinario....un 90 un 91 e un 92 di livello mondiale...se boa ( visto che secondo me non lo cederemo mai e di conseguenza a centrocampo non arriverà nessuno) impara a fare la mezz'ala con monto e de jong forma un super centrocampo...e in difesa magari( speriamo ) superiamo i preliminari e prendiamo un gran centrale...ebbene saremo da scudetto...però sono pensieri...da qui a fare tutto questo ce ne passa...


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta la gazzetta dello sport *oggi non ci sarà nessun incontro per il rinnovo di Ljajic.*


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2013)

Si saprà a fine agosto come andrà a finire...


----------



## S.1899 (12 Agosto 2013)

Ieri (dopo Fiorentina - Sporting), Daniele Pradè (il ds della viola) ha detto: *"Ljajic ? Sono situazioni che si risolvono in due minuti"
*
Lo ha forse detto per confondere le tracce ... ma putroppo ho l'impressione che la Fiorentina è ottimista sul rinnovo di Ljajic


----------



## Pivellino (12 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> Ieri (dopo Fiorentina - Sporting), Daniele Pradè (il ds della viola) ha detto: *"Ljajic ? Sono situazioni che si risolvono in due minuti"
> *
> Lo ha forse detto per confondere le tracce ... ma putroppo ho l'impressione che la Fiorentina è ottimista sul rinnovo di Ljajic



Questo poi però contrasta col fatto che ad oggi questi due minuti non l'hanno ancora trovati....due eh


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (12 Agosto 2013)

quella di ljajic credo sia una situazione che andrà avanti fino alla chiusura del mercato


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> Lunedi si saprà qualcosa...la viola farà di tutto per non vendercelo...xò magari messa alle strette...ljajic con balo ed elsha sarebbe un attacco top per 10 anni...



10 anni?? 
Alle prime offerte serie li portano in spalla agli offerenti.


----------



## S.1899 (12 Agosto 2013)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Questo poi però contrasta col fatto che ad oggi questi due minuti non l'hanno ancora trovati....due eh



e fortunamente ! spero davvero che non rinnoverà e che non accetterà la clausula anti-Milan


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2013)

Della valle si sta rendendo un uomo piccolo piccolo e ridicolo.
Se ha le palle deve dire chiaramente che non vende giocatori al milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2013)

Il Milan per carità di teatrini ridicoli ne ha fatti ma la Fiorentina li sta battendo tutti, saranno due mesi che si danno appuntamente e poi salta sempre tutto.


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;252677 ha scritto:


> Il Milan per carità di teatrini ridicoli ne ha fatti ma la Fiorentina li sta battendo tutti, saranno due mesi che si danno appuntamente e poi salta sempre tutto.



Ljajic rinnoverà proprio il 2 settembre


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ljajic rinnoverà proprio il 2 settembre



perchè non farlo subito allora? ahh già ma poi diranno che lui voleva restare e bla bla bla


----------



## Angstgegner (12 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;252683 ha scritto:


> perchè non farlo subito allora? ahh già ma poi diranno che lui voleva restare e bla bla bla



Per far penare un po' i tifosi del Fiorentinellona.


----------



## Jaqen (12 Agosto 2013)

Vogliono farlo rinnovare, non ce la faranno e saranno costretti a vendercelo.


----------



## Ciachi (12 Agosto 2013)

Basta basta basta!!!! La fiorenzuola ha rOtto i gabbasisiiiiiiiiii!!! Ma chi e' messi?!?!?


----------



## Doctore (12 Agosto 2013)

Diciamo che in questa situazione ha tutto da perdere il fiorenzuola...Prima di tutto non beccano money ad un mancato rinnovo.
Loro chi hanno?Se si fa male Gomez con chi giocano in attacco?ICon il ''contentissimo'' Ljaic che ha rinnovato?
Al massimo noi in attacco abbiamo elsha e balotelli e un giocatore promettente come petagna.


----------



## Arsozzenal (12 Agosto 2013)

Clausole anti milan,incontri saltati etc etc..tutte *******te inventate dai giornalisti...non è complicata la situazione..la viola non vuole vendercelo,lui non vuole rinnovare..se entro la fine del mercato non si fa avanti nessuna squadra estera lo venderanno a noi..a differenza di quello che bogliono fare credere i dirigenti viola,siamo noi ad avere il coltello dalla parte del manico...


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Agosto 2013)

Alla fine secondo me lo prendiamo, anche se preferirei Honda.
Però di Liajic non mi lamenterei, è giovanissimo con ampi margini di miglioramento.
Basta che uno dei due arrivi, un trequartista puro ci serve come il pane.


----------



## S.1899 (12 Agosto 2013)

La Fiorentina avrebbe inscritto Ljajic nella lista UEFA dei giocatori convocabili per il play-off di Europa League.
Sono disgustata  : Ljajic si allontana un po' più del Milan !
(quindi Spero almeno que la società accelererà per Honda...)


----------



## gabuz (12 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina avrebbe inscritto Ljajic nella lista UEFA dei giocatori convocabili per il play-off di Europa League.
> Sono disgustata  : Ljajic si allontana un po' più del Milan !
> (quindi Spero almeno que la società accelererà per Honda...)



Se la Fiorentina dovesse essere eliminata non sarebbe un problema


----------



## bargnani83 (12 Agosto 2013)

essendo 2 competizioni diverse non credo ci sia incompatibilità.


----------



## S.1899 (12 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se la Fiorentina dovesse essere eliminata non sarebbe un problema



Sarebbe divertente


----------



## baresi90 (13 Agosto 2013)

Certo che è un problema..il giocatore è tesserato eu e non può gicoare cl o el con altre squadre.. scordiamocelo , ormai non ha senso prenderlo..ci hanno dato la mazzata finale


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2013)

No se la Fiore perde no. Perchè uscendo da tutte le competizioni Uefa non si verrebbe a creare conflitto d'interesse.


----------



## baresi90 (13 Agosto 2013)

invece si perchè rimangono tesserati. fidati è cosi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

no tesserati ( inseriti nella lista uefa per tutto il 2013 / 2014


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> invece si perchè rimangono tesserati. fidati è cosi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> no tesserati ( inseriti nella lista uefa per tutto il 2013 / 2014



Ha ragione Mefisto. In caso di eliminazione della Fiorentina Ljajic potrebbe giocare in Champions


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ha ragione Mefisto. In caso di eliminazione della Fiorentina Ljajic potrebbe giocare in Champions



 

Lo prenderemo il 2 alle 18.30


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Lo prenderemo il 2 alle 18.30



Si vero... Sperando che noi eliminiamo il PSV...


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Agosto 2013)

Siamo alla pagina 139 e stiamo parlando del nulla secondo me, la Fiorentina NON lo venderà mai a noi e dico MAI, non ci ho mai creduto al suo arrivo


----------



## Jaqen (13 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;252906 ha scritto:


> Siamo alla pagina 139 e stiamo parlando del nulla secondo me, la Fiorentina NON lo venderà mai a noi e dico MAI, non ci ho mai creduto al suo arrivo


Ma quante volte cambi idea?!


----------



## baresi90 (13 Agosto 2013)

Forse avete ragione..però credo solo dopo gennaio possa essere inserito nella lista..


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Siamo alla pagina 139 e stiamo parlando del nulla secondo me, la Fiorentina NON lo venderà mai a noi e dico MAI, non ci ho mai creduto al suo arrivo



Sono d'accordissimo con te, ma i giornalisti dovranno pur scrivere qualcosa.
Non possono scrivere tutti i giorni "se non parte nessuno, non arriva nessuno" 
Ritengo la tua affermazione _sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna_


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

Io sapevo che non conta se viene inserito in lista, ma conta se scende in campo o meno; cioè se la Fiorentina non lo fa giocare può partecipare alle coppe con un'altra squadra.
Sbaglio?


----------



## sion (13 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Io sapevo che non conta se viene inserito in lista, ma conta se scende in campo o meno; cioè se la Fiorentina non lo fa giocare può partecipare alle coppe con un'altra squadra.
> Sbaglio?



mi sa che e' cosi..non deve disputare neanche un minuto nelle coppe europee


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2013)

Anche se gioca può essere inserito. C'é il precedente di Nocerino-Forlan, entrambi giocarono il preliminare di EL, però il Palermo venne eliminato, mentre l'Atletico Madrid si qualificò per la fase a gironi. Questo permise a noi di inserire il Noce in lista Champions e all'Inter di fare la figuraccia mondiale


----------



## jaws (13 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Anche se gioca può essere inserito. C'é il precedente di Nocerino-Forlan, entrambi giocarono il preliminare di EL, però il Palermo venne eliminato, mentre l'Atletico Madrid si qualificò per la fase a gironi. Questo permise a noi di inserire il Noce in lista Champions e all'Inter di fare la figuraccia mondiale



Si ma se non gioca può essere inserito anche se la Fiorentina non viene eliminata


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Agosto 2013)

Esatto..
se arrivi o no non lo so..ma la sensazione che ho io è che non rinnoverà..


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Si ma se non gioca può essere inserito anche se la Fiorentina non viene eliminata



Suppongo di sì in tal caso.


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Con Ilicic fuori dalla lista e Rossi indietro nella condizione non giocherà sicuramente


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2013)

Se giocasse con la Violetta sarebbe costretto, nel caso del passaggio al Milan, a saltare i gironi. Poi diverrebbe disponibile dagli ottavi in poi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me dopo Forlan le regole sono cambiate, non so in che termini però


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2013)

Se dovesse giocare, in caso di mancato rinnovo, la Viola si tirerebbe la classica da zappa sui piedi. A quanto lo puoi vendere, anche all'estero, un giocatore in scadenza che non può giocare la fase a gironi di entrambe le competizioni europee?


----------



## pennyhill (13 Agosto 2013)

_As a rule, a player may not play in a UEFA club competition (i.e. UEFA 
Champions League and UEFA Europa League, but not UEFA Super Cup) for 
more than one club in the course of the same season. *Exceptionally, however, 
a player who has been fielded in the first, second, third qualifying round or the 
play-offs of the UEFA Champions League or UEFA Europa League is entitled 
to play in the UEFA Champions League or UEFA Europa League for another 
club as from the group stage.* Moreover, as from the start of the round of 16, a 
player can be registered in accordance with paragraphs 18.18 to 18.21 below. 
A substitute player who has not been fielded is entitled to play for another club 
competing in the UEFA Champions League or UEFA Europa League in the 
course of the same season, provided that he is registered with the UEFA 
administration in accordance with the present regulations. _


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2013)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Se dovesse giocare, in caso di mancato rinnovo, la Viola si tirerebbe la classica da zappa sui piedi. A quanto lo puoi vendere, anche all'estero, un giocatore in scadenza che non può giocare la fase a gironi di entrambe le competizioni europee?



Credo che la Viola sappia che in caso di cessione l'unica destinazione sia il Milan, quindi l'importante per loro è che il ragazzo non vada nel club rossonero. Ovviamente un comportamente da stolti perchè se non rinnovasse, l'anno venturo il ragazzo si accaserebbe a Milano. Situazione da delirio.


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2013)

Ecco.. anche se giocasse il play off potrebbe giocare con noi la possibile champ


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza non dovrebber esserci sviluppi positivi nella trattativa Viola-Milan per Adem Ljajic, in quanto i fratelli Della Valle considerano chiusi i rapporti con il Milan e Galliani.*


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2013)

Una cosa è certa, il ragazzo non vuole passare un anno in tribuna. Altrimenti si sarebbe di già sbilanciato per venire da noi. Io sono convinto che alla fine rinnoverà con una clausola rescissoria relativamente bassa. 12-15mln.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Agosto 2013)

Pericolo Ljajic scampato, ora puntiamo ad un obiettivo serio.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pericolo Ljajic scampato, ora puntiamo ad un obiettivo serio.



Chi ad esempio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi ad esempio.



Ronaldinho no?


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Chi ad esempio.



Maxi Lopez, Borriello, Acquafresca..arriverà un giocatore del genere per la gioia di tutti.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ronaldinho no?



Bah, diciamo le stesse cose da 1 mese e ancora devo capire chi voglia al posto di Ljajic.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Pericolo Ljajic scampato, ora puntiamo ad un obiettivo serio.



Tanto arriva.


Allegri + Ljajic = scudetto


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Agosto 2013)

Che nessuno osi più trattare con gli Immacolati viola.
Devono rimanere puri e casti, loro che non si accordano mai con i giocatori per capire se sono interessati ad andare al Real Firenze. Non possono contaminarsi trattando con Juve e Milan.


----------



## DannySa (13 Agosto 2013)

Potevamo fare lo sgarbo alla viola così come loro hanno fatto a noi prendendo Toni no?


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Agosto 2013)

_*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport Ljajic potrebbe accettare un rinnovo fino al 2017 con una clausola fissata a circa 12 milioni senza limitazioni per il Milan*_



Dai dai, due plusvalenzine col Genoa e sistemiamo tutto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2013)

Se passiamo i preliminari e inseriscono la clausola da 12M, lo prendiamo


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Se passiamo i preliminari e inseriscono la clausola da 12M, lo prendiamo



Per farlo giocare solo in campionato, sarebbe geniale.


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *senza limitazioni per il Milan*



Finalmente ci sono arrivati. Non bastava molto per informarsi comunque


----------



## Doctore (13 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Per farlo giocare solo in campionato, sarebbe geniale.


ma se sei in lista per l uefa non puoi giocare la champions?


----------



## Frikez (13 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma se sei in lista per l uefa non puoi giocare la champions?



Se passano il preliminare con gli svizzeri sì, gli basta giocare un minuto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma se sei in lista per l uefa non puoi giocare la champions?



Se

- Giochi
- La tua squadra passa il turno


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2013)

A me pare che non puoi giocare i gironi, poi dagli ottavi ritorni disponibile.


----------



## Jaqen (13 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A me pare che non puoi giocare i gironi, poi dagli ottavi ritorni disponibile.



Esattamente come Forlan con l'Inter


----------



## gabuz (13 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi dai fate i bravi, ne abbiamo già abbondantemente parlato non più di 2 pagine fa


----------



## Ale (13 Agosto 2013)

tanto ormai andiamo diritti su Etoo, Ljajic lo lasciamo ai poveracci


----------



## runner (13 Agosto 2013)

alla fine i miei dubbi sul fatto che la florenzia non lo voleva mollare erano abbastanza fondati....


----------



## Angstgegner (13 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> tanto ormai andiamo diritti su Etoo, Ljajic lo lasciamo ai poveracci



Naaah!
Noi prendiamo Eto'o gratis.
Lo minacciamo e ci andiamo a prendere Ljajic con i suoi soldi incassati dall'Anzhi Sciacalacalaca 
_Se non minacci nessuno non tira fuori i soldi nessuno_.


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se passano il preliminare con gli svizzeri sì, gli basta giocare un minuto.



Da quel che si legge sul sito della UEFA i preliminari non contano una cippa. Ossia, se Ljalic gioca il preliminare di europa league non preclude il fatto che possa giocare i gironi di champions league con noi.


----------



## Frikez (14 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Da quel che si legge sul sito della UEFA i preliminari non contano una cippa. Ossia, se Ljalic gioca il preliminare di europa league non preclude il fatto che possa giocare i gironi di champions league con noi.



Hai ragione, hanno cambiato la regola nell'ultimo anno.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Agosto 2013)

Quindi i giornalai as usual sono da 

Trattativa da ultimo giorno di mercato


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

I giornalisti sono peggio informati di comuni tifosi per passione. Sui regolamenti senti castronerie assurde. Questo fa immaginare sul mercato quante ne vengano inventate.


----------



## 2515 (14 Agosto 2013)

Facciamo prima a scriverlo noi un giornale in rete, saremmo di certo più affidabili dell'80% dei giornali.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Facciamo prima a scriverlo noi un giornale in rete, saremmo di certo più affidabili dell'80% dei giornali.



Senza dubbio, tanto basta guardare che procuratore entra in sede accostare tutti gli assistiti uno al giorno alla società.

Fanno veramente così quei ''giornalisti''


----------



## 2515 (14 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Senza dubbio, tanto basta guardare che procuratore entra in sede accostare tutti gli assistiti uno al giorno alla società.
> 
> Fanno veramente così quei ''giornalisti''



infatti. Faremmo prima a metterci d'accordo con i principali forum delle squadre principali della serie A e ognuno mette le notizie della propria squadra, siamo tutti più attendibili.


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Sportmediaset su Ljajic è tornato prepotentemente l'Atletico Madrid *


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2013)

Sarà contenta la Fiorentina cosi


----------



## DannySa (14 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sportmediaset su Ljajic è tornato prepotentemente l'Atletico Madrid *



Come si fa a preferire l'Atletico Madrid al posto del Milan dove giocheresti titolare fisso con un ingaggio più che buono per un 22 enne?


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Come si fa a preferire l'Atletico Madrid al posto del Milan dove giocheresti titolare fisso con un ingaggio più che buono per un 22 enne?



Il punto non è quello, il punto è se c'è il presupposto per andare al Milan!


----------



## Milo (14 Agosto 2013)

sbaglio o alla fine ci sarà il rinnovo con la clausola a 12 milioni ma senza l'anti milan?? allora diamogliene 12 e basta. s'era a 8, con una cessione e honda rimandato a gennaio lo prendi agile.


----------



## DannySa (14 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il punto non è quello, il punto è se c'è il presupposto per andare al Milan!



Non credo voglia lasciare l'Italia, un po' come Osvaldo, se poi chiama il Milan che lo dico a fare.
I presupposti ci sarebbero tutti, a 10 mln più bonus questo sarebbe un affare già chiuso da un pezzo, prima o poi dovranno scoprire le carte.


----------



## Jino (14 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non credo voglia lasciare l'Italia, un po' come Osvaldo, se poi chiama il Milan che lo dico a fare.
> I presupposti ci sarebbero tutti, a 10 mln più bonus questo sarebbe un affare già chiuso da un pezzo, prima o poi dovranno scoprire le carte.



Non vuole lasciare l'Italia, ma la priorità è una, non fare un'annata di tribuna. Piuttosto di farla corre anche a Madrid. Io resto dell'idea che il ragazzo non arriva, che piuttosto rinnova appunto con una clausola rescissoria relativamente bassa e perlomeno gioca con la garanzia di potersi muovere un domani senza problemi. 

Non si fida del Milan, che non è detto riesca a trovare un accordo con i viola, anzi visto il nostro potere economico è pure difficile. Se si sbilancia per venire da noi rischia di passare una stagione in tribuna o comunque con un'ambiente totalmente contro.


----------



## alexrossonero (14 Agosto 2013)

Ljajic non vale ad oggi più di 7/8 milioni, né merita 144 pagine di topic. La Fiorentina può tenerselo stretto.


----------



## baresi90 (14 Agosto 2013)

Ma il discorso è semplice ... La fiorentina non vuole avere contatti con il milan e piuttosto che darlo a 10 milioni lo tiene veramente 1 anno in tribuna..C'è poco da fare è cosi..DV andrea + diego hanno un plus di circa 3 miliardi di euro in 2..che vuoi gli e ne freghi dei 10 milioni ? Questi o li prendi per benino o sennò è finita( e fra il montolivo e il " rigore per il milan " è finita ) . juve docet.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Vi basta vedere come hanno reagito ad un'offerta legittima da parte del milan..questi non scherzano..


----------



## Graxx (14 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> Ma il discorso è semplice ... La fiorentina non vuole avere contatti con il milan e piuttosto che darlo a 10 milioni lo tiene veramente 1 anno in tribuna..C'è poco da fare è cosi..DV andrea + diego hanno un plus di circa 3 miliardi di euro in 2..che vuoi gli e ne freghi dei 10 milioni ? Questi o li prendi per benino o sennò è finita( e fra il montolivo e il " rigore per il milan " è finita ) . juve docet.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



lo tiene un anno in tribuna per poi perderlo a 0 vedendolo andare lo stesso al Milan...se ragionano un pochino alla fine ce lo danno...se nn ragionano lo prendono in cu.. ancora di più tra un anno....a loro la scelta


----------



## folletto (14 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> lo tiene un anno in tribuna per poi perderlo a 0 vedendolo andare lo stesso al Milan...se ragionano un pochino alla fine ce lo danno...se nn ragionano lo prendono in cu.. ancora di più tra un anno....a loro la scelta



Il problema è che anche noi lo prendiamo in quel posto, a meno che non abbiamo una terza opzione oltre a Honda e Ljajic (difficile), visto che uno che gioca dietro le punte ci serve subito, a meno che non si accontentino del solo Saponara fino a gennaio. 

Comunque stanno superando il limite. Nonostante il golletto di Mexes che ci ha dato i preliminari di CL questi non hanno tirato fuori manco un soldo bucato mentre le società che sono arrivate dietro hanno investito parecchio per colmare il gap e non parliamo di quelle che ci sono arrivate davanti........siamo forse la società meglio messa come bilanci eppure si continua a (non) far mercato senza soldi......tanto in caso di fallimento si sa già di chi sarà la colpa


----------



## baresi90 (14 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> lo tiene un anno in tribuna per poi perderlo a 0 vedendolo andare lo stesso al Milan...se ragionano un pochino alla fine ce lo danno...se nn ragionano lo prendono in cu.. ancora di più tra un anno....a loro la scelta



Ljiaic ha capito che i dv non lo daranno mai..per cui o stà 1 anno in tribuna o rinnova.. ed essendo un ragazzo che deve giocare visto che questa sarà la stagione della consacrazione firmerà.


----------



## Graxx (14 Agosto 2013)

alla fine sono convinto anche io che rinnoverà magari con una clausola si valida per tutti ma un pochino più alta...diciamo sui 18 milioni...


----------



## Doctore (14 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Il problema è che anche noi lo prendiamo in quel posto, a meno che non abbiamo una terza opzione oltre a Honda e Ljajic (difficile), visto che uno che gioca dietro le punte ci serve subito, a meno che non si accontentino del solo Saponara fino a gennaio.
> 
> Comunque stanno superando il limite. Nonostante il golletto di Mexes che ci ha dato i preliminari di CL questi non hanno tirato fuori manco un soldo bucato mentre le società che sono arrivate dietro hanno investito parecchio per colmare il gap e non parliamo di quelle che ci sono arrivate davanti........siamo forse la società meglio messa come bilanci eppure si continua a (non) far mercato senza soldi......tanto in caso di fallimento si sa già di chi sarà la colpa


quali societa hanno investito senza vendere?


----------



## folletto (15 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quali societa hanno investito senza vendere?



Noi abbiamo incassato parecchio l'estate precedente vendendo i nostri 2 top-player e abbiamo reinvestito non più della metà della sommetta contando l'acquisto di Balo 6 mesi dopo. Anche se avessimo venduto "un'altro Thiago" quest anno non credo proprio che avremmo reinvestito la cifra incassata. Napoli e Viola hanno venduto e speso di più di quanto incassato in questa sessione di mercato, e l'anno scorso hanno investito un pò anche senza vendere. Correggimi se sbaglio.
Dai, non è solo questo il problema


----------



## 2515 (15 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo incassato parecchio l'estate precedente vendendo i nostri 2 top-player e abbiamo reinvestito non più della metà della sommetta contando l'acquisto di Balo 6 mesi dopo. Anche se avessimo venduto "un'altro Thiago" quest anno non credo proprio che avremmo reinvestito la cifra incassata. Napoli e Viola hanno venduto e speso di più di quanto incassato in questa sessione di mercato, e l'anno scorso hanno investito un pò anche senza vendere. Correggimi se sbaglio.
> Dai, non è solo questo il problema



loro non avevano 60 milioni di rosso in bilancio, il napoli e la fiorentina hanno sempre avuto ingaggi bassi essendo sempre state squadre di bassa caratura, infatti solo negli ultimi tempi il napoli concede ingaggi da grande squadra, prima prendevano tutti una miseria. La fiorentina pure, ragion per cui non vuole dare quell'ingaggio a Ljajic, o 3/4 della rosa titolare va a battere cassa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport all'inizio della *prossima settimana ci sarà l'incontro decisivo per il futuro di Ljajic*,qualora il giocatore decidesse di non rinnovare la *Fiorentina cercherebbe acquirenti all’estero*, *la pista Milan almeno per il momento resta fredda*.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;253849 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport all'inizio della *prossima settimana ci sarà l'incontro decisivo per il futuro di Ljajic*,qualora il giocatore decidesse di non rinnovare la *Fiorentina cercherebbe acquirenti all’estero*, *la pista Milan almeno per il momento resta fredda*.



Rinnova mi pare chiaro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Rinnova mi pare chiaro.



Speriamo, se non lo fa le possibilità si riducono moltissimo


----------



## baresi90 (15 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;253849 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport all'inizio della *prossima settimana ci sarà l'incontro decisivo per il futuro di Ljajic*,qualora il giocatore decidesse di non rinnovare la *Fiorentina cercherebbe acquirenti all’estero*, *la pista Milan almeno per il momento resta fredda*.



Le sua situazione è semplice :
1_ Rinnova
2_ Viene ceduto ad una società estera 
3_ 1 anno di tribuna se decide di rimanere in italia.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Ma quindi niente clausole rescissorie ?


----------



## admin (15 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport all'inizio della *prossima settimana ci sarà l'incontro decisivo per il futuro di Ljajic*,qualora il giocatore decidesse di non rinnovare la *Fiorentina cercherebbe acquirenti all’estero*, *la pista Milan almeno per il momento resta fredda*.


 
.


----------



## baresi90 (15 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma quindi niente clausole rescissorie ?



si ma valide solo per l'estero..


----------



## 2515 (15 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> si ma valide solo per l'estero..



non si possono fare cose del genere, è illegale. Va contro i diritti del calciatore. Sono solo voci che fa girare la società per scoraggiare le altre, come la presunta clausola pro inter di balotelli quando venne ceduto al city, che poi si è dimostrata inesistente. Non si può forzare un giocatore e limitare la sua possibilità di lavorare non solo in una squadra specifica ma addirittura in un intero Stato, è contro i suoi diritti.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> si ma valide solo per l'estero..



Credo ti abbia già risposto bene 2515...

Clamoroso comunque che i giornalai ci credano pure...


----------



## baresi90 (15 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> non si possono fare cose del genere, è illegale. Va contro i diritti del calciatore. Sono solo voci che fa girare la società per scoraggiare le altre, come la presunta clausola pro inter di balotelli quando venne ceduto al city, che poi si è dimostrata inesistente. Non si può forzare un giocatore e limitare la sua possibilità di lavorare non solo in una squadra specifica ma addirittura in un intero Stato, è contro i suoi diritti.




Invece sbagli , perchè se firma accetta questa " clausola " . Quindi non è illegale se lui accetta e FIRMA..ma cosa state dicendo


----------



## Djici (15 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> Invece sbagli , perchè se firma accetta questa " clausola " . Quindi non è illegale se lui accetta e FIRMA..ma cosa state dicendo



anche se firma e quindi accetta la clausola... se e una cosa illegale non ci sarano problemi


----------



## 2515 (15 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> Invece sbagli , perchè se firma accetta questa " clausola " . Quindi non è illegale se lui accetta e FIRMA..ma cosa state dicendo



persino se entrambe le parti sono concordi questa clausola non solo è nulla perché illegale, ma utilizzabile per portare la società in tribunale.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Agosto 2013)

Metteranno 15-16 milioni mercato interno, 10-12 quello estero.


----------



## DannySa (15 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Metteranno 15-16 milioni mercato interno, 10-12 quello estero.



Pare ovvio, sono cifre minime dai.


----------



## Frikez (15 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Metteranno 15-16 milioni mercato interno, 10-12 quello estero.



Anche se fosse di 10-12 per l'Italia noi non offriremo mai quella cifra.


----------



## Graxx (15 Agosto 2013)

cmq scordiamocelo...se sn queste le cifre...peccato...mi sarebbe piaciuto...sn sicuro diventerà un top player...


----------



## Dexter (15 Agosto 2013)

la fiorentina la odio peggio di inter e juve dopo sta cosa. speriamo che rivanno in europa league l'anno prossimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Anche se fosse di 10-12 per l'Italia noi non offriremo mai quella cifra.



Secondo me se dovessimo passare il turno compreremo un giocatore di quel valore. 

Se sia Ljajic, Eriksen, oppure Honda più un altro non so...


----------



## Doctore (15 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> la fiorentina la odio peggio di inter e juve dopo sta cosa. speriamo che rivanno in europa league l'anno prossimo.


Spero nella serie B.
Addirittura De laurentis rispetto a della valle sembra un uomo cordiale gentile e spiritoso.


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2013)

Secondo quanto riporta As, *l'Atletico Madrid ha superato il Milan nella corsa a Ljajic.* Il club spagnolo ha offerto alla Fiorentina 10 milioni di euro (con il supporto del fondo Doyen). La cifra potrebbe bastare per assicurarsi il serbo.


----------



## 2515 (18 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta As, *l'Atletico Madrid ha superato il Milan nella corsa a Ljajic.* Il club spagnolo ha offerto alla Fiorentina 10 milioni di euro (con il supporto del fondo Doyen). La cifra potrebbe bastare per assicurarsi il serbo.



sì sì adesso ljajic va all'atletico perché ha offerto due milioni in più alla fiorentina.. Alla fine decide il giocatore e se sceglie l'atletico..non ha la testa funzionante.


----------



## Djici (18 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riporta As, *l'Atletico Madrid ha superato il Milan nella corsa a Ljajic.* Il club spagnolo ha offerto alla Fiorentina 10 milioni di euro (*con il supporto del fondo Doyen*). La cifra potrebbe bastare per assicurarsi il serbo.



hahahahaha

li amici della doyen


----------



## baresi90 (18 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì sì adesso ljajic va all'atletico perché ha offerto due milioni in più alla fiorentina.. Alla fine decide il giocatore e se sceglie l'atletico..non ha la testa funzionante.



và all'atletico e non al milan perchè al milan non ce lo facevano andare. il giocatore o resta a firenze a fare la tribuna o và all'estero. non ha vie di mezzo


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio l'Atletico Madrid non è interessato al serbo Ljajic.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Agosto 2013)

Io non escludo che ljiajc sia uno specchietto per le allodole e il vero obiettivo sia un altro..la vicenda eriksen mi sembra strana..giocatore in scadenza 2014 con indubbie qualità che a fine agosto non ha ancora trovato una squadra..mah vedremo


----------



## admin (18 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio l'Atletico Madrid non è interessato al serbo Ljajic.*



.


----------



## Jino (18 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Io non escludo che ljiajc sia uno specchietto per le allodole e il vero obiettivo sia un altro..la vicenda eriksen mi sembra strana..giocatore in scadenza 2014 con indubbie qualità che a fine agosto non ha ancora trovato una squadra..mah vedremo



Beh diciamo che Galliani ci ha sempre abituato cosi, a colpi che non t'aspetti, o meglio a colpi che i giornalai non s'aspettano.


----------



## iceman. (18 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh diciamo che Galliani ci ha sempre abituato cosi, a colpi che non t'aspetti, o meglio a colpi che i giornalai non s'aspettano.




Forse un tempo, pure lui ha ammesso che l'offerta a ljajic e' stata fatta, si parlava di ibra ed e' arrivato, si parlava di tevez ed era praticamente nostro, si parlava di balotelli ed e' arrivato, il nome di quest'estate e' ljajic, se arriva bene altrimenti si resta cosi'.


----------



## peppe75 (19 Agosto 2013)

speriamo che Liajc dica no a tutte le offerte dall'estero e non rinnovi così vedrete che la viola sarà costretta ad accettare l'offerta di Galliani, a loro non conviene fare muro contro muro perchè hanno necessità di investire ancora sul mercato...vedi l'infortunio a Pizzaro...


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Ljajic giocherà nella Fiorentina o nell'Atletico Madrid*. La scelta è tra i due club. Il giocatore, per restare in viola, chiede una clausola rescissoria non superiore ai 10 milioni. Se la sua proposta verrà accettata, potrebbe restare. Altrimenti si trasferirà a Madrid. L'offerta dell'Atletico è reale ed ammonta a 10 milioni di euro per l'intero cartellino.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Agosto 2013)

Dai ya andasse all'Atletico sto bidone, secondo me anche Niang è più forte di lui.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Dai ya andasse all'Atletico sto bidone, secondo me anche Niang è più forte di lui.



Infatti, rimaniamo così con 4 gatti. Nel caso si facesse male tipo Elsha o Balo, c'attacchiamo....


----------



## Dexter (19 Agosto 2013)

che mafiosi i della valle.


----------



## Tobi (19 Agosto 2013)

Amen.


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Agosto 2013)

di marzio dice una cosa la gazzetta un'altra boh..


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Agosto 2013)

Rinnovo la mia speranza di veder fallire la Fiorentina il prima possibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Infatti, rimaniamo così con 4 gatti. Nel caso si facesse male tipo Elsha o Balo, c'attacchiamo....



Proprio l'attacco è il reparto dove siamo più ben forniti, prenderei solo un sostituto per Pazzini ora che è infortunato, una soluzione Low Cost tipo il Claudio Pizarro di turno.
Se tipo abbiamo 10 milioni da spendere, preferirei spenderli per Eriksen.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Ljajic giocherà nella Fiorentina o nell'Atletico Madrid*. La scelta è tra i due club. Il giocatore, per restare in viola, chiede una clausola rescissoria non superiore ai 10 milioni. Se la sua proposta verrà accettata, potrebbe restare. Altrimenti si trasferirà a Madrid. L'offerta dell'Atletico è reale ed ammonta a 10 milioni di euro per l'intero cartellino.




Ma quotare quello che commentate...vi fa male alle mani?


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, Ljajic giocherà nella Fiorentina o nell'Atletico Madrid*. La scelta è tra i due club. Il giocatore, per restare in viola, chiede una clausola rescissoria non superiore ai 10 milioni. Se la sua proposta verrà accettata, potrebbe restare. Altrimenti si trasferirà a Madrid. L'offerta dell'Atletico è reale ed ammonta a 10 milioni di euro per l'intero cartellino.



Non è finita ancora


----------



## Doctore (19 Agosto 2013)

L Atletico puo offrire anche 100 mil di euro ma serve la volonta del giocatore...
Lajic vuole andare a madrid o al milan?
Dico che lajic resta alla fiorentina prolungando il contratto e rilanciarsi per accasarsi magari in una squadra top tipo manch utd,city,real ecc...


----------



## Angstgegner (19 Agosto 2013)

Se deve venire al Milan spero arrivi a 0.
Non darei nemmeno un centesimo agli Immacolati.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (19 Agosto 2013)

ma poi...all'atletico ha il posto da titolare? villa,diego costa e adrian lopez(e dimentico qualcun altro) per non parlare di arda turan come trequartista...a sto punto rimane alla fiorentina(dove può paradossalmente sperare di vincere qualcosa)o spinge per venire da noi...non credo abbia molto senso andare all'atletico


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Agosto 2013)

*Mencucci, ad della Fiorentina: "C'è da attendere qualche giorno per definire la vicenda Ljajic e aspettare anche quelle che sono le volontà del giocatore, ma presto ci saranno novità".*

alla fine rinnoverà


----------



## Jino (19 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Mencucci, ad della Fiorentina: "C'è da attendere qualche giorno per definire la vicenda Ljajic e aspettare anche quelle che sono le volontà del giocatore, ma presto ci saranno novità".*
> 
> Scontato, storia già scritta! Rinnova. E' stato messo spalle al muro, teme l'anno di tribuna, si accontenterà di strappare una clausola rescissoria umana.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Mencucci, ad della Fiorentina: "C'è da attendere qualche giorno per definire la vicenda Ljajic e aspettare anche quelle che sono le volontà del giocatore, ma presto ci saranno novità".*
> 
> alla fine rinnoverà



Anche secondo me. Rinnova con clausola rescissoria bassa e senza limitazioni, si fa un'altra stagione a Firenze e poi parte.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

Ma ancora state a sperarci? Io ho abbandonato ogni speranza. L'unico su cui spero è Honda, il quale non arriverà prima di gennaio.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio ribadisce che non c'è nessuna offerta dell'Atletico Madrid per Ljajic. Il Milan proverà a prenderlo fino al 2 Settembre.*


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma ancora state a sperarci? Io ho abbandonato ogni speranza. L'unico su cui spero è Honda, il quale non arriverà prima di gennaio.



Ormai è palese che se aeeiva qualcuno sarà dopo il 28 Agosto. Solo Honda può arrivare prima.


----------



## baresi90 (20 Agosto 2013)

Avete letto l'intervista di teotino ? Ha appena detto che conosce i della valle e se hanno deciso che non vestirà la maglia del Milan sarà così


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio ribadisce che non c'è nessuna offerta dell'Atletico Madrid per Ljajic. Il Milan proverà a prenderlo fino al 2 Settembre.*



Secondo me Di Marzio tifa Milan, è da giugno che spara notizie a favore del Milan e puntualmente non ne prende mezza.
Portasse un po seccia?


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> Avete letto l'intervista di teotino ? Ha appena detto che conosce i della valle e se hanno deciso che non vestirà la maglia del Milan sarà così



Non l'ho letta, ma c'era bisogno di Teotino per capirlo? 
Ma è giusto così: gli Immacolati non devono avere nulla a che fare con società corrotte come Milan e Juve. Loro sì che sono puliti.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Agosto 2013)

baresi90 ha scritto:


> Avete letto l'intervista di teotino ? Ha appena detto che conosce i della valle e se hanno deciso che non vestirà la maglia del Milan sarà così



Come Montolivo? Perchè alla fine se si impuntano la situazione è la stessa. Se Ljajic vuole veramente solo il Milan (o ha un preaccordo col Milan) arriva nel 2014 al massimo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Di Marzio tifa Milan, è da giugno che spara notizie a favore del Milan e puntualmente non ne prende mezza.
> Portasse un po seccia?



Semplicemente le notizie gliele passa Galliani. Tempo fa disse che Galliani pensava di avere in pugno Ljajic fra l'altro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*Gazzetta: Secondo AS Ljajic avrebbe firmato un preaccordo col Milan, l'Atletico Madrid si ritira dalla corsa. Forse spunta il Tottenham se va male con Willian.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2013)

Ma ormai noi siamo fuori eh, non se ne parla da settimane.


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2013)

La gazzetta riporta che *secondo i media spagnoli, dietro al caso ljajic ci sia un precontratto col Milan*

Magari.... Lui sakho ed eriksen per un Milan stellare!!


----------



## sion (20 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;255881 ha scritto:


> Ma ormai noi siamo fuori eh, non se ne parla da settimane.



proprio perche' non se ne parla e cmq non ha ancora rinnovato e' ancora possibile


----------



## folletto (20 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non l'ho letta, ma c'era bisogno di Teotino per capirlo?
> Ma è giusto così: gli Immacolati non devono avere nulla a che fare con società corrotte come Milan e Juve. Loro sì che sono puliti.



Già gli Immacolati........sono proprio i DV santarellini il problema, unico ma difficilmente superabile. Non viene.......ma se dovesse venire il godimento sarebbe GRANDE


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe un ottimo acquisto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Agosto 2013)

Continuo a ritenere più possibile e probabile che arrivi Ljajic piuttosto che Honda in questo mercato


----------



## tequilad (20 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Continuo a ritenere più possibile e probabile che arrivi Ljajic piuttosto che Honda in questo mercato



Giustamente...spendere soldi per Honda che arriva gratis tra 3 mesi...


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> La gazzetta riporta che *secondo i media spagnoli, dietro al caso ljajic ci sia un precontratto col Milan*
> 
> Magari.... Lui sakho ed eriksen per un Milan stellare!!



.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Giustamente...spendere soldi per Honda che arriva gratis tra 3 mesi...



Esatto, follia. Incomprensibile come certi tifosi attacchino Galliani perchè non vuole pagare 5, CINQUE mln un ragazzo che fra TRE mesi è svincolato.


----------



## ROQ (20 Agosto 2013)

già solo per come si son comportati i DV, prima da checche isteriche poi da primedonne stizzite che credon che ce l'han solo loro (con richieste folli per un giocatore in scadenza), si meriterebbero un montolivo bis. Ed un altra quaificazione in CL rubata all'ultimo minuto.


----------



## S.1899 (20 Agosto 2013)

è gia la seconda volta che i media parlano di un pre-accordo tra il Milan e Ljajic
Spero che questa è la volta buona ...


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

Non esiste al mondo. Quella è solo una scusa per i media spagnoli da propinare ai tifosi dell'AM per cui Ljajic non possa andare lì, quando in realtà, come dice Di Marzio, sta trattativa è stata tutta creata solo da loro perché non è mai esistita. Infatti un giocatore non può firmare un bel niente con nessuna squadra prima che il proprio contratto sia a 6 mesi dalla scadenza. Non è una roba che ci avvicina a Ljajic manco di mezzo millimetro, è solo una scusa dei media spagnoli per cavare l'atletico da sta trattativa INESISTENTE.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto, follia. Incomprensibile come certi tifosi attacchino Galliani perchè non vuole pagare 5, CINQUE mln un ragazzo che fra TRE mesi è svincolato.



Io ho sempre esposto il mio pensiero. Si viri su un altro (Ljajic va benissimo in tal senso) lo si compri e si aspetti Honda a gennaio. Non possiamo fare tre mesi senza uno che possa fare decentemente il trequartista.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2013)

Stasera nella presentazione della *Fiorentina *allo stadio *Adem Ljajic è stato accolto dai fischi.*


----------



## Milo (20 Agosto 2013)

Ottimo, ci serve lui al posto di niang


----------



## Z A Z A' (20 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;256490 ha scritto:


> Stasera nella presentazione della *Fiorentina *allo stadio *Adem Ljajic è stato accolto dai fischi.*



Bene così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Quanto ci serve...


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2013)

Certo che se venisse a formare il tridente sarebbe tanta roba, in quel ruolo chiunque ci giochi siamo inadeguati e basta, nessuno ha il piglio giusto per giocarci e Boateng riesce ad essere ancora più mediocre di un 18 enne.
Io preferisco addirittura Robinho al loro posto.


----------



## S.1899 (20 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Stasera nella presentazione della *Fiorentina *allo stadio *Adem Ljajic è stato accolto dai fischi.*


il miglior argomento per non rinnovare *


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2013)

*Pradé:"Ljajic? Non c'è nessun pre accorto con altre squadre, rinnovo? abbiamo tutto l'anno per discutere".*


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

l'unico modo per convincerlo a venire è passare sto cavolo di preliminare.


----------



## iceman. (20 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe una manna dal cielo


----------



## Angstgegner (20 Agosto 2013)

Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che arrivi a zero l'anno prossimo.
Il fegato degli Immacolati Scarpari si deve corrodere.


----------



## Jino (20 Agosto 2013)

Un pre accordo o pre contratto non potrebbe neppure esserci, tra l'altro.


----------



## 2515 (20 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Mi auguro con tutto il cuore che arrivi a zero l'anno prossimo.
> Il fegato degli Immacolati Scarpari si deve corrodere.



sarei d'accordo, ma si corroderebbe prima il nostro con boateng al suo posto in campo.


----------



## Frikez (20 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Pradé:"Ljajic? Non c'è nessun pre accorto con altre squadre, rinnovo? abbiamo tutto l'anno per discutere".*



Siamo passati dal "Ci incontreremo tra una settimana" a "abbiamo tutto l'anno per discutere".

Comunque ci serve ora, non tra un anno cristo.


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Un pre accordo o pre contratto non potrebbe neppure esserci, tra l'altro.



Secondo me semplicemente quella dell'Atletico Madrid era una boutade.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

*Mecucci:"Ljajic? sono aperte tutte le possibiltà"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

*Montella su Ljajic:" Vedrò se impiegarlo o meno, il giocatore è condizionato dalle voci di mercato".*


----------



## arcanum (21 Agosto 2013)

Pre-accordi scritti non possono esserci ma verbali eccome! 

E' palese che qualcuno dell'entourage di Ljajic è in contatto da settimane e settimane con Galliani, inutile negarlo...siamo nel bel mezzo di un bel tira e molla coi contromaroni! I DV stan buttando stoccate perenni alla nostra società e se il Gallo si incavola son cavoli amari per tutti


----------



## Jino (21 Agosto 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Pre-accordi scritti non possono esserci ma verbali eccome!
> 
> E' palese che qualcuno dell'entourage di Ljajic è in contatto da settimane e settimane con Galliani, inutile negarlo...siamo nel bel mezzo di un bel tira e molla coi contromaroni! I DV stan buttando stoccate perenni alla nostra società e se il Gallo si incavola son cavoli amari per tutti



Se dovesse arrivare sarebbe da 1-2 di settembre.


----------



## Doctore (21 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me semplicemente quella dell'Atletico Madrid era una boutade.


l atletico si è interessato visto anche il prezzo accessibile per un ragazzo di quell'eta...pero la volonta del giocatore è quella che conta.


----------



## Tobi (21 Agosto 2013)

dobbiamo acquistarlo ora! ci serve troppo, è il giocatore ideale per l'attacco.. ci manca come il pane uno che sappia dialogare nello stretto, saltare l'uomo e segnare su punizione anche


----------



## Dumbaghi (21 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Montella su Ljajic:" Vedrò se impiegarlo o meno, il giocatore è condizionato dalle voci di mercato".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport in caso di cessione di Lamela al tottenham *il primo nome per sostituirlo sarebbe Adem Ljajic.*


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Agosto 2013)

sicuramente i cani fiorentini piuttosto che darlo a noi, lo danno alla roma. 

e adesso che vendono lamela, possono dargli pure un bel pò di soldi, mentre noi stiamo lì a trattare sui centesimi.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sicuramente i cani fiorentini piuttosto che darlo a noi, lo danno alla roma.
> 
> e adesso che vendono lamela, possono dargli pure un bel pò di soldi, mentre noi stiamo lì a trattare sui centesimi.



Se deve arrivare solo a parametro zero. Agli Immacolati Scarpari non bisogna dare nemmeno un centesimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2013)

Di voglio vedere se lui vuole andare in un cesso di squadra o al Milan che comunque vada lotta sempre per posti di prima fascia ..


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Di voglio vedere se lui vuole andare in un cesso di squadra o al Milan che comunque vada lotta sempre per posti di prima fascia ..



Se non mettiamo il cash conta ben poco la volontà del giocatore, che poi tutti si muovono per soldi per cui se la Roma gli offre lo stesso ingaggio non resta un anno fermo ad aspettarci.


----------



## 2515 (22 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se non mettiamo il cash conta ben poco la volontà del giocatore, che poi tutti si muovono per soldi per cui se la Roma gli offre lo stesso ingaggio non resta un anno fermo ad aspettarci.



La Roma vuole abbassare il monte ingaggi a meno di due milioni, quindi non può offrire granché a Ljajic né a nessun altro.


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> La Roma vuole abbassare il monte ingaggi a meno di due milioni, quindi non può offrire granché a Ljajic né a nessun altro.



Anche Totti, De Rossi e Strotman prendono meno di 2 milioni? O Maicon 

Ljajic a Firenze prende meno di un milione, è assolutamente alla loro portata, vendendo Lamela e Osvaldo hanno i soldi necessari per prenderlo.


----------



## bargnani83 (22 Agosto 2013)

non so se arriva il milan(difficile), ma ho la sensazione che alla fiorentina stia esplodendo una bomba in mano.contenti loro....


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2013)

se vuole salire sul podio deve venire da noi


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Agosto 2013)

io verrei al milan solo per entrare a san siro....


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2013)

*Della Valle:"Ljajic? Valutiamo tutte le ipotesi. Entro qualche giorno avremo una risposta definitiva. Potrebbe anche rimanere ma non vogliamo un altro caso Montolivo"*


----------



## Dexter (22 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Della Valle:"Ljajic? Valutiamo tutte le ipotesi. Entro qualche giorno avremo una risposta definitiva. Potrebbe anche rimanere ma non vogliamo un altro caso Montolivo"*


eccolo che fa marcia indietro  ..


----------



## Doctore (22 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Della Valle:"Ljajic? Valutiamo tutte le ipotesi. Entro qualche giorno avremo una risposta definitiva. Potrebbe anche rimanere ma non vogliamo un altro caso Montolivo"*


valuta tutte le ipotesi ma esclude quella del milan


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Della Valle:"Ljajic? Valutiamo tutte le ipotesi. Entro qualche giorno avremo una risposta definitiva. Potrebbe anche rimanere ma non vogliamo un altro caso Montolivo"*


*
Ha anche aggiunto:"Ci sono poche possibilità che resti"*


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ha anche aggiunto:"Ci sono poche possibilità che resti"*



secondo me va a roma...difficile che venga da noi


----------



## Tobi (22 Agosto 2013)

Dai fester.. ti prego


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2013)

Noi ci muoveremo solo dopo il 28, che palle sempre di corsa.


----------



## arcanum (22 Agosto 2013)

La Fiorentina dice che lo darà via in questa finestra di mercato insomma (senza tribune e umiliazioni varie in stile Monto)....a questo punto DOVREBBE contare la volontà del giocatore (non dico altro)


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Agosto 2013)

escludendo a priori l'arrivo sia di eriksen che di ljajic...chi scegliereste tra i due?


----------



## Doctore (22 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> escludendo a priori l'arrivo sia di eriksen che di ljajic...chi scegliereste tra i due?


eriksen.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Della Valle:"Ljajic? Valutiamo tutte le ipotesi. Entro qualche giorno avremo una risposta definitiva. Potrebbe anche rimanere ma non vogliamo un altro caso Montolivo"*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2013)

Non arriverà MAI sono sicurissima





Admin ha scritto:


> *
> Ha anche aggiunto:"Ci sono poche possibilità che resti"*


  meno male che voleva restare loool, ovunque vada sarò felice, ci hanno messo tempo per farlo crescere e ora che è sbocciato se ne vuole andare grande


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2013)

.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Agosto 2013)

Dopo le dichiarazioni di Della Valle,inizia a filtrare cauto ottimismo


----------



## 2515 (22 Agosto 2013)

Elsha-Balo-Ljajic e abbiamo l'attacco più forte d'italia, nessuno avrebbe tre giocatori con un potenziale simile, senza considerare il fatto che sono perfetti per giocare insieme.
Elsha: scatto, pressing, recupero palla, buon tiro
Ljajic: punizioni, angoli, dribbling, assist, buon tiro
Balotelli: punizioni, rigori, assist, gran tiro, dribbling e protezione della palla, gran fisico

Avere sti tre davanti significa costringere gli avversari a una marcatura asfissiante, per balotelli ne servono almeno due, a quel punto ljajic ed elsha si trovano da soli contro un solo avversario e ljajic col dribbling può fare la differenza, senza considerare gli inserimenti dei centrocampisti nel caso in cui il centrocampo avversario arretri.

Prendendo Ljajic avremmo sempre la possibilità ad ogni azione di creare superiorità numerica.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2013)

Guferò il suo acquisto.


----------



## Djici (22 Agosto 2013)

uno che sappia saltare l'uomo deve assolutamente arrivare
preferirei cerci per non snaturare la squadra perche ljajic lo vedo meglio esterno sinistro o trequartista piutosto che esterno destro ma mi accontento tranquillamente di ljajic


----------



## Tobi (22 Agosto 2013)

Ha giocato nel secondo tempo in europa league.. potrebbe giocare con noi eventualmente la champions?


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Agosto 2013)

A me sembra tutto chiaro da tempo. Se e se Ljajic si impunta viene al Milan e basta. I della Valle facevano gli ottimisti di facciata,mentre parade' piu' saggio era elusivo. Non possono perderlo a zero l'anno prossimo e non possono fargli fare un anno di tribuna pagata. Galliani qui ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Si e' mosso sotto traccia con il giocatore garantendosi il suo consenso. Secondo me ha fatto l'offerta degli otto milioni quando ljajic tentennava e non era sicuro della nostra volonta'. Poi una volta respinta l'offerta non ha piu' parlato evitando di fare il gradasso come agnelli con juvetic per non indispettire ulteriormente I viola. Adesso sta al giocatore. I della Valle possono fare I gradassi a luglio, ma a fine agosto rimangono con il cerino in mano. Ripeto, io sono convinto che se il giocatore si impunta e vuole Venire da noi viene e basta. Il problema sarebbe se si fa ingolosire da altre pretendenti. In quel caso tutto salta. E se succede spero la societa' abbia un piano alternativo


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ha giocato nel secondo tempo in europa league.. potrebbe giocare con noi eventualmente la champions?



Hanno cambiato il regolamento l'anno scorso. Puo' giocare la champions se lo prendiamo


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Agosto 2013)

.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2013)

*Oggi è il giorno di Ljajic. Si terrà l'incontro tra i suoi rappresentanti, il padre e i dirigenti della Fiorentina. *


----------



## Jaqen (23 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi è il giorno di Ljajic. Si terrà l'incontro tra i suoi rappresentanti, il padre e i dirigenti della Fiorentina. *



In un modo o nell'altro deve finire


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi è il giorno di Ljajic. Si terrà l'incontro tra i suoi rappresentanti, il padre e i dirigenti della Fiorentina. *



Si dovevano incontrare già qualche settimana fa.....


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Agosto 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> A me sembra tutto chiaro da tempo. Se e se Ljajic si impunta viene al Milan e basta. I della Valle facevano gli ottimisti di facciata,mentre parade' piu' saggio era elusivo. Non possono perderlo a zero l'anno prossimo e non possono fargli fare un anno di tribuna pagata. Galliani qui ha fatto quello che doveva fare. Si e' mosso sotto traccia con il giocatore garantendosi il suo consenso. Secondo me ha fatto l'offerta degli otto milioni quando ljajic tentennava e non era sicuro della nostra volonta'. Poi una volta respinta l'offerta non ha piu' parlato evitando di fare il gradasso come agnelli con juvetic per non indispettire ulteriormente I viola. Adesso sta al giocatore. I della Valle possono fare I gradassi a luglio, ma a fine agosto rimangono con il cerino in mano. Ripeto, io sono convinto che se il giocatore si impunta e vuole Venire da noi viene e basta. Il problema sarebbe se si fa ingolosire da altre pretendenti. In quel caso tutto salta. E se succede spero la societa' abbia un piano alternativo



sottoscrivo i toto!!! La situazione Ljaijc per il milan è complicata da gestire per i rapporti con quell'invasati dei della valle. Però il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'ha Galliani. Io penso che il nemico principale al momento possa essere la Roma (ammesso che vendano lamela nel giro di pochi giorni. Ieri Della Valle ha detto chiaro e tondo che a meno di ripensamenti clamorosi di Adamo, sarà ceduto


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

L'unico modo che ha Adem di venire al milan e di rimanere in tribuna tutto l'anno e non credo lo farà.


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

Non vedo come possa accettare di andare alla Roma (senza coppe e senza obbiettivi) piuttosto che venire da noi a fare il titolare e forse la Champions.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Prendetela con le pinze come sempre in queste occasioni, la riporto perchè questa fonte è davvero vicina alla società ( a Mario dissi chi era in privato): esclude totalmente l'arrivo di Ljajic, forse Honda può arrivare ma non prima del prossimo week-end. Nessuna speranza quindi per il serbo e per Eriksen, stando a quanto dice lui.


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Prendetela con le pinze come sempre in queste occasioni, la riporto perchè questa fonte è davvero vicina alla società ( a Mario dissi chi era in privato): esclude totalmente l'arrivo di Ljajic, forse Honda può arrivare ma non prima del prossimo week-end. Nessuna speranza quindi per il serbo e per Eriksen, stando a quanto dice lui.



Non serve avere certe fonti per capire che andrà a finire così, quello che scrivono sui giornali sono tutte fandonie.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi è il giorno di Ljajic. Si terrà l'incontro tra i suoi rappresentanti, il padre e i dirigenti della Fiorentina. *



.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non serve avere certe fonti per capire che andrà a finire così, quello che scrivono sui giornali sono tutte fandonie.



In realtà lo scenario dei giornali è molto simile a questo .


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Ieri sera hanno detto cosi e oggi magicamente c'è l'incontro, secondo me hanno voluto mettergli fretta ad adem e rinnova non so ho questa sensazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Prendetela con le pinze come sempre in queste occasioni, la riporto perchè questa fonte è davvero vicina alla società ( a Mario dissi chi era in privato): esclude totalmente l'arrivo di Ljajic, forse Honda può arrivare ma non prima del prossimo week-end. Nessuna speranza quindi per il serbo e per Eriksen, stando a quanto dice lui.



Beh penso sia il pensiero di tutti. Comunque sono curioso di sapere come verranno reinvestiti gli 8 mln offerti alla Viola per Adem.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> In realtà lo scenario dei giornali è molto simile a questo .



Insomma, in Olanda danno Eriksen per fatto e Ljajic ancora possibile.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non serve avere certe fonti per capire che andrà a finire così, quello che scrivono sui giornali sono tutte fandonie.


quoto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh penso sia il pensiero di tutti. Comunque sono curioso di sapere come verranno reinvestiti gli 8 mln offerti alla Viola per Adem.



Vanno a bilancio; " Abbiamo provato a prenderlo, pazienza"


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Vanno a bilancio; " Abbiamo provato a prenderlo, pazienza"



Che poi erano 8 mln in 4 anni, quindi 2 mln all'anno.


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2013)

È possibile anche che negano in tutti i modi per non sbandierarlo ai 4 venti e quindi non rischiare per eventuali aumenti sui prezzi dei giocatori, aspettiamo il 3 settembre per dire che non verrà nessuno


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

*A breve il vertice con Ljajic per il rinnovo:c'è pure il papà. Lui per ora dice no ad Atletico Madrid e Roma.*


Laudisa


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

Dai dai..


----------



## Milo (23 Agosto 2013)

Ma no al Milan non lo dice, è nostro ormai!! XD


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;258686 ha scritto:


> *A breve il vertice con Ljajic per il rinnovo:c'è pure il papà. Lui per ora dice no ad Atletico Madrid e Roma.*
> 
> 
> Laudisa



Bravo Papi.


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2013)

Di marzio ha detto che la fiorentina è vicina ad un sostituto di ljajic.


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

Ci serve davvero tanto.. forza fester portalo al milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Hanno spostato l'incontro c'erano troppi giornalisti lol


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

Esatto si sono recati altrove. 
Speriamo in qualcosa di positivo per noi


----------



## Gekyn (23 Agosto 2013)

Spostato di luogo o di orario?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Spostato di luogo o di orario?



luogo


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Di marzio ha detto che la fiorentina è vicina ad un sostituto di ljajic.



Rebic


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Rebic



Ufficiale?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Su un forum della Fiorentina, un utente ha detto che sta rinnovando.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Agosto 2013)

#rigoreperljajic
#rigoreperlafiorentina
#terzisulcampo
#gombloddo
#puntiamoalloscudetto


----------



## S T B (23 Agosto 2013)

se lo prendiamo ora fa solo il campionato... in europa non può più giocare...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> se lo prendiamo ora fa solo il campionato... in europa non può più giocare...


Hanno cambiato il regolamento, anche se ha giocato i preliminari di EL può sempre giocare la Champions.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> se lo prendiamo ora fa solo il campionato... in europa non può più giocare...



Potrebbe, eventualmente, giocare anche in Champions.


----------



## peppe75 (23 Agosto 2013)

speriamo che Galliani abbia stipulato un patto solido con Ramadani e il padre che è il più importante nella vicenda...convincendo lui siamo a cavallo!!


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Agosto 2013)

da quello che ho capito ramadani fa solo il traduttore.decide tutto il padre del giocatore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> da quello che ho capito ramadani fa solo il traduttore.decide tutto il padre del giocatore.



si il vero agente di Adem e fuerta ( o qualcosa del genere) però quando è arrivato in italia ne adem,papà ne fuerta sapevano l'italiano e cosi si sono apoggiati a Ramadani. Da quanto hanno detto nelle scrose settimane è il padre che decide tutto.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2013)

Ljajic è uscito. A colloquio con i dirigenti è rimasto solo il padre.


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Agosto 2013)

il vero procuratore credo si chiami furtula.un nome un programma.


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

Beh se è uscito credo abbia già detto quello che vuole, non c'è verso di convincerlo nel caso.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Beh se è uscito credo abbia già detto quello che vuole, non c'è verso di convincerlo nel caso.



Può essere anche che ha dato il suo benestare al rinnovo ( come spero io )


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ljajic è uscito. A colloquio con i dirigenti è rimasto solo il padre*.



.


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

speriamo che oggi nel bene o nel male finisca sta telenovela.. non se ne può piu


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Può essere anche che ha dato il suo benestare al rinnovo ( come spero io )



In quel caso non capisco perché sarebbe uscito prima, in 2 secondi tra sorrisi vari si rinnova no? e allora..


----------



## Frikez (23 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ufficiale?



No però così diceva Di Marzio.


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

solitamente quando uno rinnova non se ne va, rimane li, firma il rinnovo e si esce tutti fuori felici e contenti con tanto di foto e sorrisi smaglianti...piu una cena da giannino


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me anche ha rinnovato , almeno oggi finisce sta telenovela.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;258767 ha scritto:


> Secondo me anche ha rinnovato , almeno oggi finisce sta telenovela.



Ha rinnovato e sgattaiola come un fuggitivo??? Naaaaaa....


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo me anche ha rinnovato , almeno oggi finisce sta telenovela.



Ah rinnova e se ne va? oppure peggio, nulla di fatto e si tira avanti un'altra settimana..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha rinnovato e sgattaiola come un fuggitivo??? Naaaaaa....



Beh può benissimo aver detto io voglio restare e con il papà stanno sistemando i dettagli clausole ecc, non lo so io dall'inizio di tutto questo che vado convinta che rinnovi boh





DannySa ha scritto:


> Ah rinnova e se ne va? oppure peggio, nulla di fatto e si tira avanti un'altra settimana..



beh perchè non si può fare? sinceramente non so come sia abituata la fiorentina magari fa sempre cosi, magari siamo noi noi i "ridicoli" che escono tutti felici foto ecc poi non so


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> nulla di fatto e si tira avanti un'altra settimana..



No va be, basta dai


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;258775 ha scritto:


> Beh può benissimo aver detto io voglio restare e con il papà stanno sistemando i dettagli clausole ecc, non lo so io dall'inizio di tutto questo che vado convinta che rinnovi boh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dalle dichiarazioni della dirigenza della Fiorentina in questi giorni non sembrava molto propenso a restare però. Poi può succedere di tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Dalle dichiarazioni della dirigenza della Fiorentina in questi giorni non sembrava molto propenso a restare però. Poi può succedere di tutto.



si se ci basassimo sulle dichiarazioni sarebbe sul mercato,però non c'è da fidarsi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;258786 ha scritto:


> si se ci basassimo sulle dichiarazioni sarebbe sul mercato,però non c'è da fidarsi



BalotellA ogni qual volta vedo che è il tuo l'ultimo messaggio penso " ecco, finalmente qualche news"..e poi vedo che posti solo considerazioni personali, mi stai deludendo  vogliamo news


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Secondo violanews *il giocatore e il padre hanno lasciato l'incontro, continuano a parlare invece Radamani e Cognigni.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

*Non è stato trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo

Sky*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> BalotellA ogni qual volta vedo che è il tuo l'ultimo messaggio penso " ecco, finalmente qualche news"..e poi vedo che posti solo considerazioni personali, mi stai deludendo  vogliamo news



preso di parola fatto


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;258791 ha scritto:


> preso di parola fatto


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo violanews *il giocatore e il padre hanno lasciato l'incontro, continuano a parlare invece Radamani e Cognigni.*




.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Non è stato trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo
> 
> Sky*



Ok, ora tocca a noi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Non è stato trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo
> 
> Sky*



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2013)

A sto punto penso proprio che la spunteremo noi. Della Valle stesso ha detto che non vogliono un altro caso Montolivo, per cui o accettano l'offerta che abbiamo fatto o si attaccano.


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Non è stato trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo
> 
> Sky*



Cediamo AntoLuca e poi preparate gli elicotteri.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Non è stato trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo
> 
> Sky*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Mi fido della mia fonte, non arriva di sicuro.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Non è stato trovato l'accordo per il rinnovo
> 
> Sky*



Rinnovo sul campo


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Rinnovo sul campo



#RinnovoPerIlMilan


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mi fido della mia fonte, non arriva di sicuro.



Come mai Ljajic non ti piace?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Agosto 2013)

#Milanscorretto


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

#offertairricevibilesicuramentetardivaeinopportuna.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

*Fiorentina - Ljajic, fumata nera, vertice concluso


Gazzetta*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Come mai Ljajic non ti piace?



Per me non è nessuno, è un altro arrogante che crede di essere un campione per qualche golletto.
Poi mi è antipatico a livelli paurosi tipo che se lo incontro per strada lo prendo a cazzotti o tipo che se ha un infortunio serio sono contento.


----------



## Ale (23 Agosto 2013)

non ha rinnovato. Adesso vediamo che succede.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> #Milanscorretto



#LjiaicMilanistaScorretto


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio* in caso Ljajic lasci la Fiorentina la prima scelta sarebbe il Milan, il giocatore non prende il considerazione ’Atlético Madrid e la Roma non lo tenta.*


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Fiorentina - Ljajic, *fumata nera*, vertice concluso



Dai, dai, il Conclave può durare solamente altri 10 giorni. 

#rigoreperilpapa
#gombloddovaticano
#dellavalleelettipapisulcampo


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

Molto bene, ora per conto mio l'offerta scenderebbe a 5.


Fenomeni.


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

#RigorePerLjajic
#Ljajictardivoesicuramenteinopportuno


----------



## prebozzio (23 Agosto 2013)

Abbiamo il coltello dalla parte del manico, non sprechiamo soldi importanti.


----------



## admin (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> *Fiorentina - Ljajic, fumata nera, vertice concluso
> 
> 
> Gazzetta*



.

Dovete quotare. QUOTARE


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

Bene. Vediamo in questi giorni cosa succede


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio* in caso Ljajic lasci la Fiorentina la prima scelta sarebbe il Milan, il giocatore non prende il considerazione ’Atlético Madrid e la Roma non lo tenta.*



.


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> .
> 
> Dovete quotare. QUOTARE



.


----------



## Dexter (23 Agosto 2013)

*Luca Marchetti: Ljalic non ha rinnovato e la sua intenzione è quella di andare al Milan. I Della Valle vogliono cederlo a una qualunque società tranne il Milan,con cui i rapporti sono complicati*


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio* in caso Ljajic lasci la Fiorentina la prima scelta sarebbe il Milan, il giocatore non prende il considerazione ’Atlético Madrid e la Roma non lo tenta.*



Se ce la giochiamo bene prendiamo sia Adem che il danesino


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti: Ljalic non ha rinnovato e la sua intenzione è quella di andare al Milan. I Della Valle vogliono cederlo a una qualunque società tranne il Milan,con cui i rapporti sono complicati*



Madonna mia come godo


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti: Ljalic non ha rinnovato e la sua intenzione è quella di andare al Milan. I Della Valle vogliono cederlo a una qualunque società tranne il Milan,con cui i rapporti sono complicati*



Muoio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

Se lo pigliamo st'anno vado al Franchi


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> *Luca Marchetti: Ljalic non ha rinnovato e la sua intenzione è quella di andare al Milan. I Della Valle vogliono cederlo a una qualunque società tranne il Milan,con cui i rapporti sono complicati*



.


----------



## DannySa (23 Agosto 2013)

A me piacerebbe sapere cosa si inventano nel caso il pelato facesse un'offerta di 10 mln + bonus.
Offerta sicuramente inopportuna, in un momento delicato e atta a destabilizzare l'ambiente Fiorentina nonché il giocatore già indeciso di suo con cui il Milan ha furbescamente parlato prima.


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

la fiorentina può farci ben poco per non farlo venire da noi.. 
La volontà del giocatore è la cosa principale.. 
L'unica cosa che mi spaventa è di una controfferta del milan tipo:
10 milioni pagabili in 5 anni.. cosi non si andrebbe da nessuna parte.. 
Quanto pesa il preliminare signori miei quest'anno..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

I tifosi viola stanno sparando a 0  chissà come sarà accolto lunedi sera al franchi 



*Ljajic sul mercato: almeno cinque club alla finestra, lui vuole il Milan ma per ora la Fiorentina non intende trattare con Galliani.*

Pedulla


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

comunque è da veri ebeti comportarsi cosi.. i bambini di 10 anni si comporterebbero meglio.. 
basta il giocatore non vuole piu giocare con voi.. vuole andare al milan.. il milan ve lo paga 8 milioni nonostante sia in scadenza di contratto.. ma ancora il rosicamento post siena-milan è forte


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;258855 ha scritto:


> I tifosi viola stanno sparando a 0  chissà come sarà accolto lunedi sera al franchi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


#ConTeNonGiocoPiùUffa


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Agosto 2013)

#rigoreperilmilan #celodicoallamamma #contenontrattopiù #immacolatiscarparisantisubito

Non credo comunque che Ljajic verrà al Milan, ma la Fiorentina è una società davvero ridicola.
Spero che ritorni al più presto in C2.


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2013)

Se arriva godrò molto di più per il rosicamento spaccafegato dei fratelli simpaticoni che per l'arrivo di Ljajic al Milan........mammamia quanto godrei


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Agosto 2013)

quest'anno la prima squadra per cui tifare contro è la fiorentina.prima ancora di inter ,juventus e napoli.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

*Gazzetta: Fiorentina Ljajic, si tratta fino a lunedì.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Fiorentina Ljajic, si tratta fino a lunedì.*



#DaiGiocaConMe #RigorePerIlMilan


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta: Fiorentina Ljajic, si tratta fino a lunedì.*



Lunedi sera danno l'annuncio del rinnovo? uhm gatta ci cova


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: La questione rinnovo non è chiusa, le parti si rivedranno martedì. Intanto Ljajic vuole ascoltare l'offerta della Roma.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Tanto da noi non viene di sicuro, certo se va alla Roma tanto vale che rimane a Firenze almeno li c'è un progetto solido nonostante non si vinca (coppe)


----------



## DennyJersey (23 Agosto 2013)

Io ci spero sempre. Un tridente El - Balo - Adem sarebbe tantissima roba!


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Agosto 2013)

comunque obbiettivamente è difficile venga al milan.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

Che poi quale sarebbe il motivo per cui la Fiorentina non vuole trattare con noi?


----------



## Tobi (23 Agosto 2013)

gli brucia ancora il deretano per averli mandati in europa league


----------



## bargnani83 (23 Agosto 2013)

di marzio prima dice che la roma non interessa al giocatore e poi che il giocatore è disposto a sentire l'offerta giallorossa.può anche essere una strategia del tipo faccio vedere che comunque sono aperto ad altre squadre però poi dico no perchè non offrono quanto richiesto dal giocatore.e si ritorna al milan


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> di marzio prima dice che la roma non interessa al giocatore e poi che il giocatore è disposto a sentire l'offerta giallorossa.può anche essere una strategia del tipo faccio vedere che comunque sono aperto ad altre squadre però poi dico no perchè non offrono quanto richiesto dal giocatore.e si ritorna al milan



Più che altro se sono vere le cifre dell'accordo col Milan una Roma che vuole diminuire il monte stipendi non compete, staremo a vedere. Io resto sempre pessimista, questo mercato sta facendo pena ad oggi.


----------



## jaws (23 Agosto 2013)

Adesso Galliani aspetterà qualche giorno poi chiamerà Della Valle dicendo, avete rifiutato 8 milioni? Bene adesso che avete specificato che Ljaijc se non rinnova sarà sicuramente ceduto ve ne offro 4


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Che poi quale sarebbe il motivo per cui la Fiorentina non vuole trattare con noi?



stanno ancora rosicando per la scorsa stagione e per Montolivo, sono convinti che noi abbiamo convinto Montolivo a non rinnovare e venire da noi a 0


----------



## Alex Keaton (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> stanno ancora rosicando per la scorsa stagione e per Montolivo, sono convinti che noi abbiamo convinto Montolivo a non rinnovare e venire da noi a 0



Che è la sacrosanta verità, peraltro


----------



## Djici (23 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;258987 ha scritto:


> stanno ancora rosicando per la scorsa stagione e per Montolivo, sono convinti che noi abbiamo convinto Montolivo a non rinnovare e venire da noi a 0



ma dai hanno fatto la stessa e identica cosa con il nostro capitano ambrosini


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

Alex Keaton ha scritto:


> Che è la sacrosanta verità, peraltro



vero, ma poteva benissimo rifiutare quindi non capisco tutto questo astio verso di noi mah, sono convinta che da noi non verrà mai dopo tutte queste vicende, quindi se il giocatore vuole andare via e rimanere in italia può andare dove vuole tranne che al Milan, per questo sta valutando la Roma i della valle gli hanno ribadito che a noi non lo vende quindi


----------



## folletto (23 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma dai hanno fatto la stessa e identica cosa con il nostro capitano ambrosini


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: forse nelle prossime ore la Fiorentina ammorbidirà la sua posizione col Milan. La Roma non ha ancora fatto la sua offerta, non sappiamo se Ljajic prenderebbe in considerazione un'eventuale offerta. Probabilmente ha già parlato e avrebbe l'accordo col Milan.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: forse nelle prossime ore la Fiorentina ammorbidirà la sua posizione col Milan. La Roma non ha ancora fatto la sua offerta, non sappiamo se Ljajic prenderebbe in considerazione un'eventuale offerta. Probabilmente ha già parlato e avrebbe l'accordo col Milan.*



Ha scoperto l'acqua calda questo


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ha scoperto l'acqua calda questo



Sull'accordo col Milan ha detto che sanno anche i muri che ha parlato col Milan e si stava lasciando sfuggire che aveva l'accordo. Il probabilmente l'ho aggiunto io. Ha detto che il Milan ha Ljajic e Honda come priorità.


----------



## 2515 (23 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ha scoperto l'acqua calda questo



Per solidità societaria, piazza, ingaggio e tifoseria, oltre che storia e solidità di squadra, senza considerare le competizioni a cui partecipare, la Roma è nettamente inferiore al Milan. Ljajic dopo 4 mesi vuole più di due milioni, la roma non vuole avere un monte ingaggi sopra i 2 e mezzo massimi, se fa un anno buono vorrà subito rinnovare a cifre maggiori di 2 e mezzo, quindi dovrebbero venderlo. Ergo non ha senso che la Roma si interessi a Ljajic.


----------



## folletto (24 Agosto 2013)

Ho visto l'intervista a quello che fa i balletti in tribuna dopo la partita in Svizzera, parlando di Ljajic sembrava rassegnato. Alla fine, se non spunta fuori un'offerta di un altro club gradito al giocatore, diciamo che qualche possibilità di prenderlo c'è.


----------



## 2515 (24 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ho visto l'intervista a quello che fa i balletti in tribuna dopo la partita in Svizzera, parlando di Ljajic sembrava rassegnato. Alla fine, se non spunta fuori un'offerta di un altro club gradito al giocatore, diciamo che qualche possibilità di prenderlo c'è.



ljajic di sicuro ha già un accordo con galliani, anche perché viste le squadre fattesi avanti finora gli sarebbe stato più comodo rinnovare con la fiorentina.


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: forse nelle prossime ore la Fiorentina ammorbidirà la sua posizione col Milan. La Roma non ha ancora fatto la sua offerta, non sappiamo se Ljajic prenderebbe in considerazione un'eventuale offerta. Probabilmente ha già parlato e avrebbe l'accordo col Milan.*




.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: forse nelle prossime ore la Fiorentina ammorbidirà la sua posizione col Milan. La Roma non ha ancora fatto la sua offerta, non sappiamo se Ljajic prenderebbe in considerazione un'eventuale offerta. Probabilmente ha già parlato e avrebbe l'accordo col Milan.*


Filtra cauto ottimismo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Di Marzio spara 10 notizie diverse tra loro al giorno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

*Corriere dello Sport: Ljajic a un passo dalla Roma, l'accordo col giocatore ci sarebbe già e al club viola andrebbero 12 milioni.*


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

12 mln? sarebbero dei pazzi.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Corriere dello Sport: Ljajic a un passo dalla Roma, l'accordo col giocatore ci sarebbe già e al club viola andrebbero 12 milioni.*



Credo poco a questa news, 12 mln più bonus sarebbe iper-eccessivo. Poi le news del CdS.......


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Se fosse reale l'offerta della Roma rilancerei sempre, offerta di 12? ok offro 12, 13 ok 13 e così via per farglielo pagare il triplo di quello che dovrebbe valere essendo in scadenza.


----------



## sion (24 Agosto 2013)

ti pareva che la roma non rompeva le balle


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo poco a questa news, 12 mln più bonus sarebbe iper-eccessivo. Poi le news del CdS.......



Credo che, in questo momento, ci sia un pò di confusione e che nessuno sappia la verità. Andando a logica non capirei la scelta, per Ljajic, della Roma. Non ha più prestigio della Fiorentina, non ha un progetto solido come i viola, non gioca le coppe europee, non offre certamente più dei viola di contratto, forse giocherebbe di più, ma da ciò che ho capito Ljajic se ne va più per soldi che per altro. A naso la Roma non mi sembra una contendente valida (a meno che i Della Valle non si impuntino a escludere il Milan dalle trattative).


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se fosse reale l'offerta della Roma rilancerei sempre, offerta di 12? ok offro 12, 13 ok 13 e così via per farglielo pagare il triplo di quello che dovrebbe valere essendo in scadenza.



Ma non esiste, 8-10 mln bastano per uno in scadenza, che peraltro non rappresenta manco la necessità più impellente del Milan.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma non esiste, 8-10 mln bastano per uno in scadenza, che peraltro non rappresenta manco la necessità più impellente del Milan.



Sarebbero offerte nulle, tanto non ce lo danno manco sotto tortura..


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Sarebbero offerte nulle, tanto non ce lo danno manco sotto tortura..



Benissino, ce ne faremo una ragione.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Benissino, ce ne faremo una ragione.



Per carità, alla fine avevano offerto 8 mln? ne aggiungessero 3-4 e ci prendiamo Erikson pure se non arriviamo in Champions.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per carità, alla fine avevano offerto 8 mln? ne aggiungessero 3-4 e ci prendiamo *Erikson* pure se non arriviamo in Champions.



Meglio di Allegri


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

cds ne spara 50000 al giorno, dopo tuttosport arriva quel giornale con il suo bel titolone per la prima pagina  , detto questo tanto da noi non arriva di sicuro non capisco come si faccia ad essere convinti che arrivi mah, ma si vede anni luce che la fiorentina non puo vedere il milan eh, detto questo ridicola la fiorentina e ridicolo il giocatore ci mettono 3 mesi per decidere un rinnovo manco fosse messi .


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Per carità, alla fine avevano offerto 8 mln? ne aggiungessero 3-4 e ci prendiamo Erikson pure se non arriviamo in Champions.



Credo che Eriksen vada in Inghilterra. Quella sul presunto interesse del Milan è un'evidente bufala.


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Se fosse reale l'offerta della Roma rilancerei sempre, offerta di 12? ok offro 12, 13 ok 13 e così via per farglielo pagare il triplo di quello che dovrebbe valere essendo in scadenza.



non mi va di fare entrare piu soldi del previsto a questi basta**i


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

Preferire la Roma al Milan è da malati mentali.

Bayern, Barca, Real, UTD e forse Juventus in questo momento sono le uniche squadre che per tradizione e per ultimi risultati potrebbero essere preferite in una scelta con il Milan.

Che vada pure a Roma a rovinarsi la carriera


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta la gazzetta dello sport *la Fiorentina ha ribadito che al Milan non lo vendono, rimangono Roma e Atletico Madrid.*





Jaqen ha scritto:


> Preferire la Roma al Milan è da malati mentali.
> 
> Bayern, Barca, Real, UTD e forse Juventus in questo momento sono le uniche squadre che per tradizione e per ultimi risultati potrebbero essere preferite in una scelta con il Milan.
> 
> Che vada pure a Roma a rovinarsi la carriera



Lui vuole venire da noi ma la fiorentina ha ribadito che a noi non lo vende, cosa vuoi che faccia, deve per forza vedere le alternative, io se fossi in lui se al Milan non mi vendono rimarrei a firenze, all'estero non ci vuole andare cosa va a fare alla Roma? non vanno nelle coppe da anni non fatto un progetto niente di niente.


----------



## DannySa (24 Agosto 2013)

Lui vuole venire da noi [cit.], la Roma ha trovato l'accordo col giocatore[cit.]
Che palle veramente.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;259132 ha scritto:


> Come riporta la gazzetta dello sport *la Fiorentina ha ribadito che al Milan non lo vendono, rimangono Roma e Atletico Madrid.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La Gazzetta fra le altre cose dice che stanno aspettando offerte da Roma e Atletico Madrid, che non per forza arriveranno. Comunque per ora i viola hanno ribadito il no al Milan.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;259132 ha scritto:


> Come riporta la gazzetta dello sport *la Fiorentina ha ribadito che al Milan non lo vendono, rimangono Roma e Atletico Madrid.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La Gazzetta è da mesi che va avanti a dire che Ljajic rimane alla Fiorentina, le loro fonti o quello che hanno sono più "pro" Viola.

Se Ljajic vuole venire al Milan o Della Valle smette di fare il bambinetto che piange o si becca un altro caso Montolivo...


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> La Gazzetta è da mesi che va avanti a dire che Ljajic rimane alla Fiorentina, le loro fonti o quello che hanno sono più "pro" Viola.
> 
> Se Ljajic vuole venire al Milan o Della Valle smette di fare il bambinetto che piange o si becca un altro caso Montolivo...



ma una situazione cosi la ricordate ?
una trattativa dove uno dice che e disposto a cedere un giocatore ma non a una squadra ben precisa...
il communicato della fiorentina...

non riesco a ricordare una situazione cosi incredibile.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2013)

*Per Sky l'offerta del Milan è ferma a 8 mln, non hanno parlato di preclusioni per i colori rossoneri, ma della speranza della Fiorentina di alimentare un'asta con la Roma.* Se posso dare una mia interpretazione ad ora tutti i giornalisti brancolano nel buio, l'unica notizia è che Ljajic non rinnova.


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2013)

Se la roma vuole Ljaijc e vendono Lamela, a meno di un blocco totale di Ljaijc con conseguente fuorirosa per una stagione, noi siamo totalmente fuori dai giochi. Già adesso abbiamo percentuali minime di riuscire a prenderlo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (24 Agosto 2013)

Andrà alla Roma. Ma godo comunque per la Fiorentina


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

*Mencucci su Ljajic:" ci deve dare una risposta entro martedi, gli abbiamo proposto il rinnovo con adeguamento, adem ha ricevuto proposte da altre società,se il giocatore trova un club che gli offre di più c'è lo verrà a dire".*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

Ho cambiato idea; speriamo arrivi.


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2013)

*Montella scarica Ljajic:"Sono stufo di aspettarlo. Non è sereno. Ha dimostrato qualcosa per sei mesi dell'anno scorso. Non ho voglia nè tempo di aspettare".*


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella scarica Ljajic:"Sono stufo di aspettarlo. Non è sereno. Ha dimostrato qualcosa per sei mesi dell'anno scorso. Non ho voglia nè tempo di aspettare".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2013)

Ha perfettamente ragione, credo proprio che dopo queste parole se adem aveva qualche dubbio se rimanre ora e chiaro che andrà via.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montella scarica Ljajic:"Sono stufo di aspettarlo. Non è sereno. Ha dimostrato qualcosa per sei mesi dell'anno scorso. Non ho voglia nè tempo di aspettare".*



Ha ragionissima! C'è gente contentissima dell'arrivo del serbo, a me non esalta per niente, non mi può esaltare un giocatore che in svariati anni ha azzeccato solamente sei mesi, negli anni prima dentro e fuori campo ne ha fatte di tutti i colori. 

Poi certo, è una scommessa che vista la nostra situazione s'ha da fare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha ragionissima! C'è gente contentissima dell'arrivo del serbo, a me non esalta per niente, non mi può esaltare un giocatore che in svariati anni ha azzeccato solamente sei mesi, negli anni prima dentro e fuori campo ne ha fatte di tutti i colori.
> 
> Poi certo, è una scommessa che vista la nostra situazione s'ha da fare.



la penso esattamente come te, come si fa essere "esaltati" per sto giocatore , lo scorso anno El ha fatto 20 reti senza rigori e ora viene taggato come un cesso scarso ecc, sto qui avrà fatto 10 gol con qualche rigore e sento dire può crescere ecc perchè el non lo può fare? misteri della vita


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;260696 ha scritto:


> la penso esattamente come te, come si fa essere "esaltati" per sto giocatore


quando giochi con niang, boateng o robinho ti esalti piu facilmente perun ljajic che quando giochi con robben, savicevic o donadoni


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2013)

Visto che sull'esterno destro ci son Boateng e Niang non si può schifare Lijajc. Purtroppo


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> quando giochi con niang, boateng o robinho ti esalti piu facilmente perun ljajic che quando giochi con robben, savicevic o donadoni



Beh però Adem mi pare che a parte gli ultimi mesi per il resto non ha mai fatto nulla, capisco se avesse fatto una grande stagione, ma ha fatto bene gli ultimi 3/4 mesi massimo, per quanto riguarda gli altri due anni e mezzo non ha combinato nulla.


----------



## Djici (25 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;260705 ha scritto:


> Beh però Adem mi pare che a parte gli ultimi mesi per il resto non ha mai fatto nulla, capisco se avesse fatto una grande stagione, ma ha fatto bene gli ultimi 3/4 mesi massimo, per quanto riguarda gli altri due anni e mezzo non ha combinato nulla.



e un giovane che sta crescendo... e come se dicessi che de sciglio prima di andare in prima squadra aveva fatto ben poco...

non sono pazzo di lui... ci interessiamo a lui SOLO PER UNA QUESTIONE ECONOMICA... non costa molto per colpa del contratto che sta per scadere.
se avesse un contratto fino al 2017 non ci avrei mai provato... anche perche il prezzo sarebbe sicuramente molto vicino al doppio di quello che si sente ora.

andrei deciso su cerci


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> e un giovane che sta crescendo... e come se dicessi che de sciglio prima di andare in prima squadra aveva fatto ben poco...
> 
> non sono pazzo di lui... ci interessiamo a lui SOLO PER UNA QUESTIONE ECONOMICA... non costa molto per colpa del contratto che sta per scadere.
> se avesse un contratto fino al 2017 non ci avrei mai provato... anche perche il prezzo sarebbe sicuramente molto vicino al doppio di quello che si sente ora.
> ...



però i conti non tornano, la Fiorentina ad oggi valuta 12 milioni il giocatore, vogliono rinnovargli il contratto con la clausola di 15 milioni, il rinnovo vale "solo" tre milioni in piu?, come ho sempre detto dall'inizio del topic non ci sono speranze la viola a noi non lo venderà mai.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;260715 ha scritto:


> però i conti non tornano, la Fiorentina ad oggi valuta 12 milioni il giocatore, vogliono rinnovargli il contratto con la clausola di 15 milioni, il rinnovo vale "solo" tre milioni in piu?, come ho sempre detto dall'inizio del topic non ci sono speranze la viola a noi non lo venderà mai.



Non è vero. Se la viola l'ha messo sul mercato non gliene frega niente dove va, quello che conta è che gli paghi quanto lo valutano. Non c'è da fare trattative con i viole, non scendono a compromessi, quello o niente.


----------



## Dexter (25 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Visto che sull'esterno destro ci son Boateng e Niang non si può schifare Lijajc. Purtroppo


c'è Birsa in arrivo


----------



## Doctore (25 Agosto 2013)

Il giocatore è in scadenza...la fiorentina doveva pensarci l anno scorso a sistemare la magagna del rinnovo,
Ovvio che nessuno al mondo si azzarda a dare piu di 7/8 mil di euro per laijc

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> c'è Birsa in arrivo




- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> c'è Birsa in arrivo


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è vero. Se la viola l'ha messo sul mercato non gliene frega niente dove va, quello che conta è che gli paghi quanto lo valutano. Non c'è da fare trattative con i viole, non scendono a compromessi, quello o niente.


 Non sono d'accordo sono convinta che al Milan non lo darebbero mai e poi mai, difatti sembra che stiamo offrendo il giocatore all'estero


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Agosto 2013)

Va alla Roma


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Va alla Roma



Chi te l'ha detto? .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;261131 ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo sono convinta che al Milan non lo darebbero mai e poi mai, difatti sembra che stiamo offrendo il giocatore all'estero



Attenzione comunque a non confondere col caso Juvetic. La Fiorentina l'avrebbe dato ai gobbi, ma a 30 mln di euro (stessa cifra pattuita poi col City).


----------



## bargnani83 (25 Agosto 2013)

io ripeto la mia teoria.ascolta le offerte per far vedere che è aperto verso tutte le squadre che mostrano interesse e poi risponde no grazie.


----------



## Jino (25 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Chi te l'ha detto? .
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Beh se prendono 35 mln per Lamela vuoi che non ne offrano 12 per il serbo?


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Beh se prendono 35 mln per Lamela vuoi che non ne offrano 12 per il serbo?



Potrebbe anche non interessar loro così tanto. Pare vogliano Rebic e o Nedelev. Comunque staremo a vedere, io osservo questa settimana con rassegnazione.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Mah io per quel che leggo e sento sembrano esser molto forti sul serbo invece... che sicuramente non si esalta per la destinazione romana, ma che piuttosto di far un anno di tribuna ci va anche di corsa ultimi giorni di mercato.


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Mah io per quel che leggo e sento sembrano esser molto forti sul serbo invece... che sicuramente non si esalta per la destinazione romana, ma che piuttosto di far un anno di tribuna ci va anche di corsa ultimi giorni di mercato.



Io ho letto la Gazzetta che dice che, dopo aver ceduto Lamela la Roma _potrebbe_ fare un'offerta, Di Marzio che dice che Ljajic ascolterebbe, ma che la Roma ha già preso contatti con Rebic e con Nadelev. Chiaro che Ljajic un anno di tribuna non se la fa, ma per ora secondo me nemmeno la Roma sa cosa ne farà dei soldi di Lamela secondo me (e soprattutto non lo sa nessun giornalista). Lo scenario sarà più chiaro entro martedì.


----------



## Jino (26 Agosto 2013)

Il mercato riserva sempre molte sorprese, non si può ovviamente prevedere. Concordo.


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mercato riserva sempre molte sorprese, non si può ovviamente prevedere. Concordo.



Staremo a vedere. Se non altro i 2 mesi di agonia (cit.) finiranno con questa settimana.


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Va alla Roma



Dopo Verona - Milan sicuro


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dopo Verona - Milan sicuro



In che senso???


----------



## Ciachi (26 Agosto 2013)

Non ce lo danno!!! Semplice! 
Ancora sta storia!!!! Poi bastasse questo x risolvere i nostri problemi!!!
Addirittura quelli la prendono anche taider e noi niente!!!
Immobilismo totale!! Complimenti alla società


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> In che senso???



nel senso che dopo la figura che abbiamo fatto......era una battuta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Non ce lo danno!!! Semplice!
> Ancora sta storia!!!! Poi bastasse questo x risolvere i nostri problemi!!!
> Addirittura quelli la prendono anche taider e noi niente!!!
> Immobilismo totale!! Complimenti alla società



Uhmm, se devo prendere Taider preferisco non prendere nessuno.


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2013)

Avrei speso 10 milioni per strootman o comunque per un centrocampista di spessore. Si sarebbe preso un difensore e un trequartista, e poi, se avanzavano soldi avrei preso un attaccante esterno


----------



## Ciachi (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Uhmm, se devo prendere Taider preferisco non prendere nessuno.



Meglio tenere traore?!? O birsa?!?
Taider e un bel giocatore! E poi almeno loro ci provano
Noi neanche quello!


----------



## Arsozzenal (26 Agosto 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Avrei speso 10 milioni per strootman* o comunque per un centrocampista di spessore. Si sarebbe preso un difensore e un trequartista, e poi, se avanzavano soldi avrei preso un attaccante esterno



ma come fai a spendere 10 mln se la roma l'ha pagato 20!


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2013)

de sica ha scritto:


> Avrei speso 10 milioni per strootman o comunque per un centrocampista di spessore. Si sarebbe preso un difensore e un trequartista, e poi, se avanzavano soldi avrei preso un attaccante esterno



Strootman è stato pagato molto più di 10 mln


----------



## de sica (26 Agosto 2013)

Ragazzi era un modo di dire  lo so che è stato pagato 20, ma per il Milan odierno, 10 milioni in più sembrano un'eresia, una volta erano spiccioli. Per un giocatore del suo tipo, gli avrei spesi tranquillamente 20 milioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Attenzione comunque a non confondere col caso Juvetic. La Fiorentina l'avrebbe dato ai gobbi, ma a 30 mln di euro (stessa cifra pattuita poi col City).



Si lo so che se la juve offriva 30 milioni cash andava da loro, ma io questo momento credo che "l'odio" verso il Milan siamo nettamente superiore, prima Montolivo poi la mancata CL.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;261381 ha scritto:


> ma io questo momento credo che "l'odio" verso il Milan siamo nettamente superiore, prima Montolivo poi la mancata CL.



Dubito fortemente che chi gestisce una società pensi solo alle antipatia/simpatie.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Pedulla *venerdi la Roma ha incontrato Della Valle per Ljajic*,* l'offerta della Roma si aggira tra i 9/10 milioni, la Fiorentina e propensa ad accettare la proposta*. *Ora tocca a Ljajic che ha sempre in testa il Milan,* in caso accettasse la trattativa con la Roma si chiuderebbe in fretta.

Ennesima conferma che la viola non lo vuole vendere a noi, per 1/2 milioni non credo ci sarebbero stati problemi a torvare l'accordo invece hanno subito chiuso la porta.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Agosto 2013)

Come volevasi dimostrare!!


----------



## Milo (26 Agosto 2013)

Se ljajic vuole davvero solo il Milan arriverà. La fiorentina l'ultimo giorno cederà per non fare come montolivo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;261521 ha scritto:


> Secondo Pedulla *venerdi la Roma ha incontrato Della Valle per Ljajic*,* l'offerta della Roma si aggira tra i 9/10 milioni, la Fiorentina e propensa ad accettare la proposta*. *Ora tocca a Ljajic che ha sempre in testa il Milan,* in caso accettasse la trattativa con la Roma si chiuderebbe in fretta.
> 
> Ennesima conferma che la viola non lo vuole vendere a noi, per 1/2 milioni non credo ci sarebbero stati problemi a torvare l'accordo invece hanno subito chiuso la porta.



beh lijaic lo sa che il nostro mercato dipende dal preliminare, probabilmente aspetta di vedere cosa succede mercoledì e poi pure lui prenderà la sua decisione, il tempo stringe. 

montella ormai l'ha scaricato, aspetterà di vedere cosa si decide a fare il milan, e alla fine se staremo immobili accetterà la roma....non è che va a finire nel poggibonsi.


----------



## Ciachi (26 Agosto 2013)

Ma mi chiedo: xche poi questo dovrebbe preferire noi alla Roma???
Magari gli danno anche di più di ingaggio, sono forti, giocherebbe sempre, la fiorenzuola prende di più.....
E il serbo viene da noi x?!?!??......


----------



## folletto (26 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Se ljajic vuole davvero solo il Milan arriverà. La fiorentina l'ultimo giorno cederà per non fare come montolivo



Sì sì, aspettiamo l'ultima ora di mercato..........poi a mercato chiuso ti ritrovi in mano un pugno di mosche e i DV godono


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

La mia impressione è che se Ljajic tiene duro alla fine arriva. Non gli faranno fare un anno di tribuna perdendolo a zero, hanno bisogno di fare altri acquisti e hanno zero euro in tasca. Cederanno anche al Milan. Però la trattativa non è delle più agevoli chiaramente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma mi chiedo: xche poi questo dovrebbe preferire noi alla Roma???
> Magari gli danno anche di più di ingaggio, sono forti, giocherebbe sempre, la fiorenzuola prende di più.....
> E il serbo viene da noi x?!?!??......



La roma darebbe di piu di noi? noi gli offriamo un contratto da 2,5 la Roma secondo te gli va ad offrire piu di noi? non credo proprio, pure da noi giocherebbe sempre eh, poi perchè adem dovrebbe preferire noi a loro va beh lasciamo stare le scorie di Verona stanno facendo effetto, noi almeno in europa giochiamo quasi sempre loro no arrivano sempre dietro di noi, io se fossi in lui per andare alla Roma rimarrei a Firenze, li c'è un progetto serio e almeno in europa secondo me ci giocherà quest'anno e nei prossimi anni, andare alla roma non fai il salto di qualità anzi.


----------



## jaws (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma mi chiedo: xche poi questo dovrebbe preferire noi alla Roma???
> Magari gli danno anche di più di ingaggio, sono forti, giocherebbe sempre, la fiorenzuola prende di più.....
> E il serbo viene da noi x?!?!??......



per giocare la Champions


----------



## er piscio de gatto (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma mi chiedo: xche poi questo dovrebbe preferire noi alla Roma???
> Magari gli danno anche di più di ingaggio, sono forti, giocherebbe sempre, la fiorenzuola prende di più.....
> E il serbo viene da noi x?!?!??......



Perché siamo il Milan, che nella sua peggiore versione moderna l'anno scorso è arrivato 4 posizioni avanti alla Roma
Perché a Roma ci sono i tifosi della Roma

Solo due motivi. Oltre ai soldi


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Perché siamo il Milan, che nella sua peggiore versione moderna l'anno scorso è arrivato 4 posizioni avanti alla Roma
> *Perché a Roma ci sono i tifosi della Roma*
> 
> Solo due motivi. Oltre ai soldi


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma mi chiedo: xche poi questo dovrebbe preferire noi alla Roma???
> Magari gli danno anche di più di ingaggio, sono forti, giocherebbe sempre, la fiorenzuola prende di più.....
> E il serbo viene da noi x?!?!??......


la stessa roma che vende osvaldo e lamela per fare cassa??


----------



## Ciachi (26 Agosto 2013)

Signori io ho detto magari gli danno di più!! Nn ho detto che certamente gli daranno di più
Detto questo io mi auguro che venga da noi....ma nn illudiamoci....stiamo perdendo fascino e soprattutto potere economico x tanto nn e così semplice la cosa!!! Fermo restando il fatto che quelle mer... Viola nn vogliono darlo a noi ma a loro!!!
Ci spero tanto....anche xche ci serve come il pane!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta di Marzio *stasera Adem Ljajic non sarà della partita.*


----------



## sion (26 Agosto 2013)

non e' stato convocato..vediamo cosa ce sotto..


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (26 Agosto 2013)

In realtà era stato convocato, ma stasera non ci sarà. C'è sicuramente sotto qualcosa.


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> stiamo perdendo fascino e soprattutto potere economico



Sul potere economico ti posso dare ragione, anche sul fascino, ma se paragoni il Milan alle big d'Europa, credo che rispetto alla Roma siamo ancora anni luce avanti per quanto riguarda il fascino.
Ripeto, secondo me se Ljajic tiene duro alla fine arriva da noi (non lo terranno un anno in tribuna) se cede alla pressione della Fiorentina va alla Roma o a chi per lei.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;261874 ha scritto:


> Come riporta di Marzio *stasera Adem Ljajic non sarà della partita.*





Secondo FirenzeViola *l'esclusione di Ljajic è dovuta a una lite furibonda con i compagni di squadra.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Agosto 2013)

È evidente che si sta impuntando per venire al Milan


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2013)

Appena la Roma ufficializza la cessione di Lamela prende il serbo, anche perchè la Fiorentina ha già bloccato Rebic.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: Ljajic non convocato. La Fiorentina lo spinge verso la Roma, lui vuole il Milan. Chi cambierà idea?*


----------



## 2515 (26 Agosto 2013)

entro mercoledì poi della valle vuole una risposta definitiva da ljajic, guarda caso mercoledì c'è la partita. Per me è ovvio ormai, se passiamo il preliminare viene da noi.


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ljajic non convocato. La Fiorentina lo spinge verso la Roma, lui vuole il Milan. Chi cambierà idea?*



Chi cede prima fra la Fiorentina e Ljajic "perde". Io sono dell'idea che in questo momento Galliani debba tenere contatti costanti col giocatore (sempre se ci crediamo veramente) e col suo agente, e aumentare l'offerta alla Fiorentina, che non lo tiene in tribuna tutto un anno, ha bisogno di acquisti e di fondi. Se Ljajic tiene duro sino a dopo il preliminare di Champions secondo me lo prendiamo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Va alla Roma.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2013)

Mentre tornavo in macchina ascoltavo Radio Radio. Gli opinionisti collegati speravano che non andasse alla Roma, lo ritenevano sopravvalutato...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mentre tornavo in macchina ascoltavo Radio Radio. Gli opinionisti collegati speravano che non andasse alla Roma, lo ritenevano sopravvalutato...



Mica hanno torto, non è tutto sto campione. Però è meglio di Niang e Boateng.


----------



## Frikez (26 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mica hanno torto, non è tutto sto campione. Però è meglio di Niang e Boateng.



Anche di Gervinho e Borriello, a Roma non capiscono veramente un tubo, per loro c'è solo Totti.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Agosto 2013)

Dai, questo può essere un acquisto che ci cambia la stagione, altrochè.


----------



## sion (26 Agosto 2013)

bah,non so se dipenda da lui o no


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Ljajic non convocato. La Fiorentina lo spinge verso la Roma, lui vuole il Milan. Chi cambierà idea?*



.


----------



## S T B (26 Agosto 2013)

la viola è una società di strozzini... lo convinceranno a non venire al Milan.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2013)

_*Ljalic avrebbe scatenato delle polemiche nello spogliatoio della Fiorentina prima della partita col Catania,facendo delle battute ironiche con riferimenti (pare) a Mario Gomez

Vera Spadini - Sky*_


----------



## hiei87 (26 Agosto 2013)

Certo che ha un caratteraccio non da poco. Spero sempre nel suo arrivo, perchè come giocatore mi piace e perchè è più forte di quelli che abbiamo, ma sono sempre più scettico sulla sua professionalità. 
Se ci fossero le condizioni per prendere piuttosto Eriksen, sarebbe da pazzi preferirgli il serbo....


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

*Prade:" Ljajic? fuori per scelta tecnica".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

*Poco prima della partita dalla curva Fiesole sono partiti cori offensivi verso Ljajic.*


----------



## DannySa (26 Agosto 2013)

Ma uno che vuole andare alla Roma serenamente fa una roba del genere?


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262096 ha scritto:


> *Prade:" Ljajic? fuori per scelta tecnica, Roma o Milan? adesso è difficile fare percentuali,".*


.


----------



## Jaqen (26 Agosto 2013)

Scegliere la Roma non avrebbe senso.
È nostro


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Prade:" Ljajic? fuori per scelta tecnica".*


Non litiga con mezza Fiorentina per andare alla Roma.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Agosto 2013)

Non viene.


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

Vera Spadini ha lasciato intendere che la battuta di Ljajic su Gomez sia stata una cosa del tipo Gomez viene trattato bene economicamente.


----------



## 2515 (26 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non litiga con mezza Fiorentina per andare alla Roma.



Anche perché considerando i tifosi romanisti..alla prima cavolata lì è finito. Senza contare il fatto che la società non è stabile e non controlla bene i giocatori.
Inoltre noi gli offriamo come primo ingaggio quello che è il tetto massimo fissato dalla roma, per cui sta cedendo tutti i giocatori che vanno oltre quella cifra.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anche perché considerando i tifosi romanisti..alla prima cavolata lì è finito. Senza contare il fatto che la società non è stabile e non controlla bene i giocatori.
> Inoltre noi gli offriamo come primo ingaggio quello che è il tetto massimo fissato dalla roma, per cui sta cedendo tutti i giocatori che vanno oltre quella cifra.



Più che altro non ha senso inimicarsi mezzo mondo quando la Roma è vicina all'accordo coi Viola. Semplice e palese.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Anche perché considerando i tifosi romanisti..alla prima cavolata lì è finito. vanno oltre quella cifra.



Se va alla Roma fa la fine di Osvaldo che viene insultato ecc alla prima cavolata che farà, poi io non sono convinta che a Roma possa fare bene rischia di fare la fine di Destro


----------



## Sheldon92 (26 Agosto 2013)

Ci serve più una mezzala (Eriksen), però se dovesse arrivare e il Livornese optasse per un 4-2-3-1 o 4-3-1-2 sarei ugualmente contento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta Di Marzio domani dovrebbe esserci l'incontro decisivo per *Ljajic*, sul tavolo sono arrivate le proposte ufficiali da parte della *Roma *e del *Milan*, dalla *Fiorentina **continua a filtrare il no ai rossoneri.* La *Roma *ha offerto 10 milioni per il cartellino (da capire se i bonus sono inclusi o meno).


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262181 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio domani dovrebbe esserci l'incontro decisivo per *Ljajic*, sul tavolo sono arrivate le proposte ufficiali da parte della *Roma *e del *Milan*, dalla *Fiorentina **continua a filtrare il no ai rossoneri.* La *Roma *ha offerto 10 milioni per il cartellino (da capire se i bonus sono inclusi o meno).



Ora iniziano gli incontri decisivi di Di Marzio


----------



## DannySa (26 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262181 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Di Marzio domani dovrebbe esserci l'incontro decisivo per *Ljajic*, sul tavolo sono arrivate le proposte ufficiali da parte della *Roma *e del *Milan*, dalla *Fiorentina **continua a filtrare il no ai rossoneri.* La *Roma *ha offerto 10 milioni per il cartellino (da capire se i bonus sono inclusi o meno).



Prima o poi ci becca.


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Agosto 2013)

Ljajic potrebbe andare al Milan, perché il giocatore vuole solamente i rossoneri. Tuttavia, il procuratore Ramadam è in conflitto con il padre del giocatore, a cui interessa solamente che il figlio vada nella squadra che propone un ingaggio migliore. I Della Valle preferirebbero vendere il giocatore all'estero. Continua il braccio di ferro tra Ljajic e la società. Incontro decisivo in mattinata. Il giocatore è stato escluso da Montella nel match contro la Fiorentina per scelta tecnica, ma è evidente che il giocatore verrà ceduto, in quanto ha rifiutato il rinnovo. Filtra cauto ottimismo. Il ventiduenne serbo potrebbe andare al Tottenham, al Milan, all'Atletico Madrid o alla Roma. Potrebbe anche rimanere a Firenze in tribuna per un anno, a vendere gelati vicino Ponte Vecchio oppure in seguito al rinnovo, per poi essere ceduto l'anno prossimo al Milan, all'Atletico Madrid, al Tottenham, alla Roma oppure ad un'altra squadra del pianeta Terra. Filtra.


----------



## DannySa (26 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ljajic potrebbe andare al Milan, perché il giocatore vuole solamente i rossoneri. Tuttavia, il procuratore Ramadam è in conflitto con il padre del giocatore, a cui interessa solamente che il figlio vada nella squadra che propone un ingaggio migliore. I Della Valle preferirebbero vendere il giocatore all'estero. Continua il braccio di ferro tra Ljajic e la società. Incontro decisivo in mattinata. Il giocatore è stato escluso da Montella nel match contro la Fiorentina per scelta tecnica, ma è evidente che il giocatore verrà ceduto, in quanto ha rifiutato il rinnovo. Filtra cauto ottimismo. Il ventiduenne serbo potrebbe andare al Tottenham, al Milan, all'Atletico Madrid o alla Roma. Potrebbe anche rimanere a Firenze in tribuna per un anno, a vendere gelati vicino Ponte Vecchio oppure in seguito al rinnovo, per poi essere ceduto l'anno prossimo al Milan, all'Atletico Madrid, al Tottenham, alla Roma oppure ad un'altra squadra del pianeta Terra. Filtra.



Niente da dire, sei un novello Di Marzio? mai pensato di fare il giornalista sportivo? 
No perché in questo tuo discorso hai detto quella che sicuramente sarà la verità, complimenti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Niente da dire, sei un novello Di Marzio? mai pensato di fare il giornalista sportivo?
> No perché in questo tuo discorso hai detto quella che sicuramente sarà la verità, complimenti.



Vorrei fare un collage con tutte le notizie di Di Marzio sul Milan da giugno; non ne ha presa mezza.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Agosto 2013)

180 pagine di nulla totale.


----------



## sion (26 Agosto 2013)

come sempre del resto,come in ogni sessione di mercato..complimenti cmq sempre ai nostri grandi operatori di mercato che ci fanno vivere ogni estate mesi indimenticabili di nulla o di acquisti di cessi qualunque,grazie societa'.


----------



## Dexter (26 Agosto 2013)

_*Della Valle: "Ljalic mai al Milan? Non dico mai a niente"*_


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> _*Della Valle: "Ljalic mai al Milan? Non dico mai a niente"*_



Bisogna vedere con che tono lo ha detto.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> _*Della Valle: "Ljalic mai al Milan? Non dico mai a niente"*_



.


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

questi non sono scemi...e non lo potrebbero essere...l'italia è in crisi economica come potrebbero rifiutare 10 mln di euro dal Milan e portare il giocatore a scadenza perdendolo a 0 ???? alla fine se Galliani non fa il tirchio questo è già a Milanello...


----------



## S T B (27 Agosto 2013)

dichiarazione niente male, ma voi lo vendereste un giocatore ad una diretta concorrente? Non sono scemi come noi con Pirlo...


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

meglio 10 mln adesso che 0 l'anno prossimo...poi se il ragazzo prende in considerazione la roma e allora cambia tutto...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (27 Agosto 2013)

Beh, dopo avergli portato via Montolivo gratis
almeno qualche milioncino per risarcirli con Ljalic vogliamo darglieli?
o siamo proprio gli ultimi dei barboni?


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (27 Agosto 2013)

il giocatore vuole il milan,il milan ha fatto un'offerta seria alla fiorentina,che alla fine si arrenderà e lo venderà a noi,dato che ha già constatato sulla propria pelle(col caso montolivo)che trattenere un giocatore controvoglia è deleterio,sia a livello ambientale che soprattutto a livello economico


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Beh, dopo avergli portato via Montolivo gratis
> almeno qualche milioncino per risarcirli con Ljalic vogliamo darglieli?
> o siamo proprio gli ultimi dei barboni?



No, caso mai siamo i primi barboni in Italia.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Vogliono i soldi prefissati, punto! Non gliene frega a chi lo vendono! 

Ps. tanto sanno che non è un fenomeno!


----------



## Heaven (27 Agosto 2013)

Considerando che di Eriksen non ne parla nessuno o quasi e sembra poco realistico mi accontenterei di Ljajic, anche se non andrei mai oltre i 10mln per lui


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2013)

Se passiamo il preliminare e se l'accordo con il giocatore e' blindato a sto punto arriva siccome il giocatore mi piace un sacco a questo punto tocca passare i preliminari a tutti a costi anche se il prezzo di far rimanere allegri e' davvero altissimo


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere con che tono lo ha detto.



col tono di uno che ha un offerta di 8 mln e che rischia di prenderci 0 se tira troppo la corda come con montolivo.


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2013)

8 miioni c'erano prima, secondo me con l'eventuale qualificazione alzeremo l'offerta a 10 milioni altrimenti lo avremmo gia preso


----------



## marco89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Per lui li spendere 10-12mln...ok che è in scadenza...ma tanto Honda si è capito che lo prendiamo a zero a gennaio...a questo punto giochi con il 4-3-3 con il Ljiacic esterno e a centrocampo siamo aposto così con Monto-De jong e Poli e magari Boateng come prima riserva...gli altri 10-12mln li investirei per un buon centrale...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Sarebbe meglio di Niang e Boateng ma non ti fa fare quel salto di qualità di cui abbiamo bisogno; sarebbe un altro che se è in giornata può fare bene ma se è svogliato è da prendere a capocciate, poi se anche Balotelli quella giornata non è in vena..addio fegato.


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

intanto chiunque dice che e' e' praticamente della roma.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2013)

non so se é meglio puntare su Ljajic o su Eriksen, quest'ultimo costerà anche di più, ma é decisamente piu bravo, ha esperienza internazionale, é titolare in nazionale e può anche giocare a centrocampo. L'unico vantaggio a prendere Ljajic é per il fatto che conosce il campionato italiano.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo TMW e secondo Bucchioni, Ljajic è della Roma per 12 milioni di euro. Oggi le firme.*


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2013)

spero proprio di no


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo TMW e secondo Bucchioni, Ljajic è della Roma per 12 milioni di euro. Oggi le firme.*



Allora lo prendiamo noi, perchè quelli non azzeccano mai nulla.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Agosto 2013)

Liajc se noi superiamo il turno (sgratt!!! sgratt!!) lo prendiamo noi.....figurati se andiamo in Champions se non viene da noi...


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo TMW e secondo Bucchioni, Ljajic è della Roma per 12 milioni di euro. Oggi le firme.*



Loro non sono attendibili, la Gazzetta però dice che la Roma è avanti (concetto semplificato) .


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

E quindi Galliani sta pregando che arrivi dopodomani con una nulla di fatto o anche qui "noi non disturbiamo le trattative delle altre squadre" ? con questo pensiero ci ha ammazzati e ci sta ammazzando ogni giorno di più, no ma è un fenomeno.


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

dopo tevez anche ljaijc...non ce la facciamo proprio piu',ma quanto bisogna avere pazienza con questa societa'..


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

il problema sarà quando l'anno prossimo nn saremo nemmeno ai preliminari di cl...cosa succederà...ormai mi sto abituando ad un Milan sempre più piccolo...


----------



## tequilad (27 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> dopo tevez anche ljaijc...non ce la facciamo proprio piu',ma quanto bisogna avere pazienza con questa societa'..



Bisogna anche capire se la Fiorentina ha voluto o meno ascoltare le proposte del Milan...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me le parole di Della Valle erano solo per mettere fretta alla Roma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Bucchioni  lo stesso che fino a qualche settimana fa dava per certo il rinnovo


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262434 ha scritto:


> Bucchioni  lo stesso che fino a qualche settimana fa dava per certo il rinnovo



C'è anche da dire che in questo momento c'è un giro di giornalisti fiorentini anti-Milan che fa paura. Bucchioni, l'altro giorno la Radio di Guetta, la giornalista che fa gli articoli su Ljajic per la Gazzetta è tifosissima fiorentina.


----------



## tequilad (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che in questo momento c'è un giro di giornalisti fiorentini anti-Milan che fa paura. Bucchioni, l'altro giorno la Radio di Guetta, la giornalista che fa gli articoli su Ljajic per la Gazzetta è tifosissima fiorentina.



Ovviamente si!


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Ho letto ora che la Fiorentina chiede 13 milioni, quindi siamo in automatico fuori noi non andiamo oltre 8 milioni 5 milioni di distanza sono troppi, come immaginavo 183 pagine di nulla


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

Credo si sia creato un ambiente davvero ostile per Ljajic a Firenze quindi è probabile che vada a Roma se non ha la forza per "rischiare" di rimanere fermo fino almeno a gennaio in un ambiente molto ostile per lui, anche se alla fine gli scarpari per fare cassa potrebbero anche cedere. La mia domanda è: ma Fester avrà pronta un'alternativa?


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Credo si sia creato un ambiente davvero ostile per Ljajic a Firenze quindi è probabile che vada a Roma se non ha la forza per "rischiare" di rimanere fermo fino almeno a gennaio in un ambiente molto ostile per lui, anche se alla fine gli scarpari per fare cassa potrebbero anche cedere. La mia domanda è: ma Fester avrà pronta un'alternativa?



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmitra Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmatri!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262440 ha scritto:


> Ho letto ora che la Fiorentina chiede 13 milioni, quindi siamo in automatico fuori noi non andiamo oltre 8 milioni 5 milioni di distanza sono troppi, come immaginavo 183 pagine di nulla



"Abbiamo provato a fare un'offerta ma appena ho sentito la richiesta della Fiorentina sono scappato via"


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Credo si sia creato un ambiente davvero ostile per Ljajic a Firenze quindi è probabile che vada a Roma se non ha la forza per "rischiare" di rimanere fermo fino almeno a gennaio in un ambiente molto ostile per lui, anche se alla fine gli scarpari per fare cassa potrebbero anche cedere. La mia domanda è: ma Fester avrà pronta un'alternativa?



L'ha già presa, Birsa.
Così come ha già preso l'alternativa ai due centrali titolari, Silvester.
Per il centrocampo l'acquisto sarà tipo Lazzari o Kucka, ma bisogna aspettare i giorni caldi del mercato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> L'ha già presa, Birsa.
> Così come ha già preso l'alternativa ai due centrali titolari, Silvester.
> Per il centrocampo l'acquisto sarà tipo Lazzari o Kucka, ma bisogna aspettare i giorni caldi del mercato.



I giorni del Condor 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

*La Gazzetta dello Sport afferma che l'accordo tra Ljajic e la Roma è vicino per 1,8 milioni di euro a stagione. Alla Fiorentina offerti 10 milioni più bonus a fronte di una richiesta di 13 milioni, ma a metà strada si può chiudere.*


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Abbiamo il coltello dalla parte del manico (cit.) 

Dopo Tevez un'altra grande operazione di mercato condotta da Simply


----------



## Djici (27 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Credo si sia creato un ambiente davvero ostile per Ljajic a Firenze quindi è probabile che vada a Roma se non ha la forza per "rischiare" di rimanere fermo fino almeno a gennaio in un ambiente molto ostile per lui, anche se alla fine gli scarpari per fare cassa potrebbero anche cedere. La mia domanda è: ma Fester avrà pronta un'alternativa?



ljajic rischia di fare tribuna fino a giugno... a gennaio puo solo accordarsi con un altra squadra ma sempre per 6 mesi dopo.


evidentemente non possiamo competere con la fiscalita romana


----------



## folletto (27 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ljajic rischia di fare tribuna fino a giugno... a gennaio puo solo accordarsi con un altra squadra ma sempre per 6 mesi dopo.
> 
> 
> evidentemente non possiamo competere con la fiscalita romana



a gennaio c'è il mercato però.........ma tanto tra pochissimo sarà fotografato con la maglia giallorossa


----------



## Ciachi (27 Agosto 2013)

Secondo ttmercatoweb e già della Roma!
Manca solo la firma del giocatore! Tt fatto ieri pomeriggio
Amen!


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Che vergogna, ridicoli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Prima e ma il Milan ha fatto la mossa giusta e bla bla poi ora che sembra vicino alla Roma giu a spalare melma va beh non ho proprio piu parole  che poi che Adem volesse venire da noi lo dicono i giornali non sono parole sue ehhh ma e colpa del Milan dimenticavo.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma la smettiamo con ste "183 pagine di nulla"?!
L'interesse è reale, solo che Galliani è talmente incapace che preferisce spendere soldi per Matri piuttosto che per un 21enne di talento.
E fosse così, Matri dimostrebbe quanto arretrato di mente sia il nostro allenatore.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

"Ljajic ci interessa" parole di inizio luglio.
"È stata fatta un'offerta, rifiutata" inizio agosto.

Società ridicola, oltre a diventar piccola per i risultati, lo siamo diventati anche nei confronti delle altre società.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma la smettiamo con ste "183 pagine di nulla"?!
> L'interesse è reale, solo che Galliani è talmente incapace che preferisce spendere soldi per Matri piuttosto che per un 21enne di talento.
> E fosse così, Matri dimostrebbe quanto arretrato di mente sia il nostro allenatore.
> 
> ...



Il Milan ha offerto 8 milioni per Adem la fiorentina non lo vuole cedere al Milan, cosa deve fare Galliani???? che poi il Milan vuole spendere i soldi per Matri è tutto da vedere, la fiorentina non lo vuole cedere a noi e ovviamente e colpa nostra sempre e solo colpa nostra!!!!


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262506 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha offerto 8 milioni per Adem la fiorentina non lo vuole cedere al Milan, cosa deve fare Galliani???? che poi il Milan vuole spendere i soldi per Matri è tutto da vedere, la fiorentina non lo vuole cedere a noi e ovviamente e colpa nostra sempre e solo colpa nostra!!!!



Ma tu pensi veramente che se noi avessimo fatto un'offerta consona alla Fiorentina i Della Valle non ce l'avrebbero venduto?


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

La viola lo cede a chi lo paga, punto. Smettiamola di inventare storie che a noi non lo danno neanche dopo morti.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma tu pensi veramente che se noi avessimo fatto un'offerta consona alla Fiorentina i Della Valle non ce l'avrebbero venduto?



Eh ma a noi non lo vogliono vendere ROTFL


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

Io sono calmissimo, prima di bestemmiare voglio aspettare che fine faranno quegli 8 milioni che erano stati ufficialmente offerti. Di Ljajic in sé sinceramente importa poco, mi preoccupa più che quei soldi possano ora essere investiti per ingaggiare l'ennesimo cesso.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2013)

Della valle in un intervista sulla domanda "mai ljajic al Milan?" Ha risposto che mai non lo dice ma Aden andrà via a giorni, news riportata da di marzio. PER ME si aspetta solo se stasera si passa o no. 


PER ME


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Ho venduto Charizard per 120€ a uno che non mi stava nemmeno simpatico... Ma 120€ sono 120€.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma tu pensi veramente che se noi avessimo fatto un'offerta consona alla Fiorentina i Della Valle non ce l'avrebbero venduto?



Sinceramente? no, la Fiorentina voleva venderlo all'estero ma lui non ci vuole andare, l'offerta di 8 milioni mi sembra piu che buona, che poi lui volesse solo il Milan io non ci ho mai creduto piu di tanto lui vuole la grana che gli importa dove. Che la fiorentina preferisca darlo alla Roma si sa, voi potete dire ma è meglio di Boateng e Niang ma alla fine cosa ha fatto di cosi esaltante? in tre anni ha fatto bene 3/4 mesi può essere solo un caso. Che poi i soldi meglio spenderli per Adem che per MAtri sono d'accordo, ma te credi che la Juve ci vada a dare Matri? parte solo uno tra quaglia e Matri e il maggior indizziato e Quaglia, che poi andiamo su Matri è tutto da vedere.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Quindi ennesimo acquisto mancato?


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Cambi versione ogni messaggio. Hai detto prima che la Fiorentina a noi non lo vuole vendere. Basta questo.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Agosto 2013)

La fiorentina l ha detto subito che 8 mio erano insufficienti!!! 
Se andiamo sempre al risparmio e si aspetta l ultimo minuto questi sono i risultati!!!
L ho detto e lo ribadisco: nn contiamo più un ca....o!
Grazie società....grazie


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

boh


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

12>8, semplice.


La cosa che mi fa ridere è che se uno fa un'offerta (a meno che non sia fantacalcio) è perché interessa e serve. Qualche milione in più per un giocatore che può servire, sarebbe così assurdo? No.
Vergogneve


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Va beh lasciamo perdere non ho voglia di mettermi a discutere e spiegare quello che penso visto che l'ho gia detto 1000 volte Fine ot.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Agosto 2013)

Più che altro, hai provato a spiegarti, ma tutti hanno capito cose diverse. E niente è chiaro. Ma non importa.


----------



## DannySa (27 Agosto 2013)

Dipende, se questi tra oggi e domani si avvicinano ancora di più allora noi possiamo pure passare il turno ma chi rimane? ci sarebbe Eriksen ma a quanto pare è più una voce di internet che altro, il resto è roba inutile, Honda è già nostro solo se ce lo tirano dietro e si fanno sentire loro, gli altri nomi sono lo schifo più assoluto, MitraMatri per 12 mln minimo, almeno 2 mln d'ingaggio per un 29 enne riserva a vita, finanzi la Juve e ti accolli un giocatore penoso ma sopravvalutato come non mai e quindi devi pure farlo giocare per quello che lo paghi. Una volta fatto un acquisto del genere cos'altro puoi fare? questa società compra solo riserve e nei ruoli più sbagliati possibili, avevamo bisogno di un'ala destra visto che il trequartista non l'abbiamo mai avuto, c'era questo qui libero e non abbiamo mai affondato, si poteva rischiare un'offerta di almeno 10 mln qualche tempo fa, passaggio del turno o meno, potevi rischiarla anche ora tanto se avevi 8 mln da spendere prima li avrai anche ora che hai fatto un mercato PIETOSO a dir poco.
Era tutta questione di fare un salto di qualità (anche piccolo) nei ruoli dove più avevamo problemi, finanziariamente con la Champions almeno sarebbe stato possibile, invece con il ritorno alle porte stiamo qui a parlare di Matri perché quel cesso di allenatore in panchina si è accorto di avere un 95 dietro a Balo e si pensa che a questo Milan manchi uno da mettere al posto del Balo  quando poi siamo scoperti a destra, servirebbe una mezzala di qualità per sostituire 3 pippe e la difesa fa stracagare sia nei singoli sia in come viene messa in campo dall'allenatorone scuola Cagliari.
L'unica squadra al mondo che aspetta la fine di agosto per andare a prendere dei cessi, ci ridono dietro tutti.


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2013)

Io credo che l'offerta del Milan sia vera e concreta, credo però anche che il calciatore stesso vorrà aspettare gli ultimi giorni di mercato prima di accettare, perchè spera fino all'ultimo nel Milan. Il serbo si muove gli ultimi 2-3 giorni di mercato.


----------



## peppe75 (27 Agosto 2013)

Vieni da noi Adem.....che ti conviene da tutti i punti di vista....


----------



## soloperlamaglia (27 Agosto 2013)

Per me i Della Valle stanno facendo il loro giochino ... alla fine lo danno a Roma e fine della storia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

*Panorama: Ljajic è della Roma, da definire solo i dettagli sulla clausola rescissoria.*


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

*La Fiorentina sta facendo pressing su Ljajic per farlo firmare con la Roma
*
Laudisa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Fiorentina sta facendo pressing su Ljajic per farlo firmare con la Roma
> *
> Laudisa





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Panorama: Ljajic è della Roma, da definire solo i dettagli sulla clausola rescissoria.*



.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Fiorentina sta facendo pressing su Ljajic per farlo firmare con la Roma
> *
> Laudisa



Sarebbe bello però se la Roma poi battesse la Fiore con un gol del serbo


----------



## Hammer (27 Agosto 2013)

Non entro nella sezione Calciomercato fino al primo settembre


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2013)

se però il serbo dice no ci facciamo 2 risate.anche se credo accetterà.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Mah....io spero che domani ce ne andiamo in Europa League, non voglio che i 30 mln se li intascano Silvio e Galliani, perchè ovviamente non spenderebbero nemmeno un solo milione


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

"Il gol di Ljajic è irricevibile, sicuramente tardivo e di certo inopportuno"

- - - Updated - - -



MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Mah....io spero che domani ce ne andiamo in Europa League, non voglio che i 30 mln se li intascano Silvio e Galliani, perchè ovviamente non spenderebbero nemmeno un solo milione



Come no? Prendiamo il Mitra


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "Il gol di Ljajic è irricevibile, sicuramente tardivo e di certo inopportuno"



Ahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> "Il gol di Ljajic è irricevibile, sicuramente tardivo e di certo inopportuno"
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Elemosineranno il prestito fino a fine 2 settembre, poi non lo prenderanno e diranno: "Abbiamo piena fiducia in Petagna"


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Elemosineranno il prestito fino a fine 2 settembre, poi non lo prenderanno e diranno: "Abbiamo piena fiducia in Petagna"



Magari andasse così.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2013)

Che vergogna, siamo ridicoli


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Fiorentina sta facendo pressing su Ljajic per farlo firmare con la Roma
> *
> Laudisa




.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Comunque solo noi riusciamo a non prendere i giocatori avendo la volontà degli stessi dalla nostra.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Agosto 2013)

Certo eh che pure la Roma che eleganza!!!?!? Una volta c'era un po' più di rispetto tra le società !!
Cavolo siamo da luglio sul giocatore!!!


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma se è della roma cosa aspettano a firmare?


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma se è della roma cosa aspettano a firmare?



Gli Immacolari Scarpari vogliono mettere una clausola nel contratto per cui Ljajic non potrà segnare quando giocherà contro la Fiorentina.


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma se è della roma cosa aspettano a firmare?



probabilmente l'ufficialita' di lamela


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Gli Immacolari Scarpari vogliono mettere una clausola nel contratto per cui Ljajic non potrà segnare quando giocherà contro la Fiorentina.



Paura eh ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Oggi si firma allora


----------



## UDG (27 Agosto 2013)

Se lasciamo andare questo e prendiamo matri spero che nessuno faccia abbonamenti quest'annno


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se lasciamo andare questo e prendiamo matri spero che nessuno faccia abbonamenti quest'annno



su questo sono d'accordo,anche perchè Matri meno di 12 milioni non te lo danno, poi cosa lo prendiamo a fare? mah, io spero che sia un bufala.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2013)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se lasciamo andare questo e prendiamo matri spero che nessuno faccia abbonamenti quest'annno



è la viola che non te lo cede. è diverso.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

*Una chicca. La Gazzetta pare abbia intervistato il lattaio di Ljajic, il quale avrebbe detto:"Decide tutto il babbo".* Se Ljajic resiste fino a giovedì e passiamo il girone secondo me alla fine la Fiorentina cede.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Una chicca. La Gazzetta pare abbia intervistato il lattaio di Ljajic, il quale avrebbe detto:"Decide tutto il babbo".* Se Ljajic resiste fino a giovedì e passiamo il girone secondo me alla fine la Fiorentina cede.



Pensa debba resistere fino a mercoledì sera, se il corso degli eventi avesse la fine sperata.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Pensa debba resistere fino a mercoledì sera, se il corso degli eventi avesse la fine sperata.



Sì sì. Poi bisogna anche vedere quanto di vero ci sia nel "Mai al Milan". Ovvio che i Della Valle preferiscano vada all'estero, o alla Roma in seconda istanza, ma di fronte al muro contro muro, visto che hanno bisogno di soldi, a parità di offerta se Ljajic padre e figlio si impuntano ce lo danno.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Una chicca. La Gazzetta pare abbia intervistato il lattaio di Ljajic, il quale avrebbe detto:"Decide tutto il babbo".* Se Ljajic resiste fino a giovedì e passiamo il girone secondo me alla fine la Fiorentina cede.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Una chicca. La Gazzetta pare abbia intervistato il lattaio di Ljajic, il quale avrebbe detto:"Decide tutto il babbo".* Se Ljajic resiste fino a giovedì e passiamo il girone secondo me alla fine la Fiorentina cede.



No vabbè


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

*Sembra che Ljajic abbia accettato l'offerta della Roma*


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che Ljajic abbia accettato l'offerta della Roma*



Fonte?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Non aveva molte scelte o Roma/estero oppure tribuna, io non ho mai creduto al suo arrivo e difatti.





SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fonte?


la trovi ovunque lo dicono tutti ormai qualsiasi sito giornale.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che Ljajic abbia accettato l'offerta della Roma*



Non che avesse molta scelta.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che Ljajic abbia accettato l'offerta della Roma*



Ma dai, non l'avrei mai detto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Agosto 2013)

Benissimo, quindi resta soltanto Honda che non arriverà prima di gennaio. Eriksen son fandonie... dopo il preliminare arriverà Matri.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

*Peppe Di Stefano (Sky): Ljajic è arrivato in sede della Fiorentina,attesi sviluppi a breve*


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262908 ha scritto:


> Non aveva molte scelte o Roma/estero oppure tribuna, io non ho mai creduto al suo arrivo e difatti.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ho chiesto proprio perchè non trovo . Ora ho trovato.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ljajic è appena arrivato nella sede della Fiorentina. A brevissimo si deciderà il suo futuro.

Sky*


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta Tmw Adem *Ljajic e il padre sono entrati nella sede della Fiorentina, ultima visita nella sede prima del trasferimento alla Roma.*


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano (Sky): Ljajic è arrivato in sede della Fiorentina,attesi sviluppi a breve*



E' arrivato anche il lattaio?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> E' arrivato anche il lattaio?



No,però c'è il panettiere.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> No,però c'è il panettiere.



Direttamente tornato da Wolfsburg?


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2013)

va alla roma. e noi aspettiamo honda a gennaio. nel frattempo ci giochiamo anche l'europa.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> va alla roma. e noi aspettiamo honda a gennaio. nel frattempo ci giochiamo anche l'europa.



Con Birsa, aspettando Honda


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con Birsa, aspettando Honda



Birsa che rinvia la firma per aspettare l'accordo Traorè Genoa.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con Birsa, aspettando Honda



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Finalmente oggi si può chiudere questa discussione, tanto noi prendiamo solo cessi a 0 e scarsi.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262937 ha scritto:


> Finalmente oggi si può chiudere questa discussione, tanto noi prendiamo solo cessi a *12 mln finanziando il mercato di concorrenti* e scarsi.



fixed .


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

io vorrei capire, e forse già ne avete parlato,quanto è il ns tetto ingaggi e come mai da squadra che fattura più di tutte siamo allo stesso tempo quella con più pezze al c.lo di tutte...io esco pazzo su sta cosa...giuro...cioè spende più soldi il sassuolo o il chievo o chi sa chi che noi...ma per favore su...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> fixed .



mmmm non farmi pensare a Matri, talmente non lo sopporto che sono diposta ad uscire dalla CL pur di non vederlo da noi quindi ti lascio immaginare



Pensate se quando escono dalla sede dicono abbiamo rinnovato


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Ma i fantomatici 8 milioni?


----------



## UDG (27 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo non accetti la roma e spinga per non fin quando non leggo l'ufficialità lo spero


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2013)

E dopo tevez.. pero dai scegliere la riomma..


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> E dopo tevez.. pero dai scegliere la riomma..



Non ha molte scelte o Roma o Roma.


----------



## UDG (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262952 ha scritto:


> Non ha molte scelte o Roma o Roma.



Se dovessi scegliere tra la fiore e la roma sceglierei la prima


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Come, dopotutto penso che, se Ljajic dovesse andare alla Roma, avrebbe anche potuto rimanere a Firenze...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

UDG ha scritto:


> Se dovessi scegliere tra la fiore e la roma sceglierei la prima



assolutamente si, la fiorentina ha aperto un nuovo ciclo e credo che per i prossimi anni può andare tranquillamente in europa, la Roma sono 1464980984 anni che dicono e l'anno della svolta ecc e in europa non ci vanno, la Roma poi è una piazza difficile ai primi errori verrà sommerso da fischi e insulti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Come, dopotutto penso che, se Ljajic dovesse andare alla Roma, avrebbe anche potuto rimanere a Firenze...



eh ma ormai e finita, l'ambiente non lo vuole piu impossibile che rinnovi o che rimanga.


----------



## 2515 (27 Agosto 2013)

ljajic se non si è fumato il cervello viene al milan eh.
La roma è messa molto peggio della fiorentina ed è pure fuori dall'EL, con i tifosi più casinari del paese e con la società meno solida tra quelle in A.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262957 ha scritto:


> assolutamente si, la fiorentina ha aperto un nuovo ciclo e credo che per i prossimi anni può andare tranquillamente in europa, la Roma sono 1464980984 anni che dicono e l'anno della svolta ecc e in europa non ci vanno, la Roma poi è una piazza difficile ai primi errori verrà sommerso da fischi e insulti.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sì sì infatti, il mio era un discorso a monte. Non sarebbe valsa la pena tirare su tutto questo polverone per poi andare in una squadra con un progetto peggiore a guadagnare più o meno lo stesso e senza nemmeno fare nessuna coppa.


----------



## UDG (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì sì infatti, il mio era un discorso a monte. Non sarebbe valsa la pena tirare su tutto questo polverone per poi andare in una squadra con un progetto peggiore a guadagnare più o meno lo stesso e senza nemmeno fare nessuna coppa.



Dai che viene da noi dai!!


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2013)

Non ci credo memeno se lo vedo Che va Roma ha un accordo con noi e terra' duro , quests e' solo pressing per mandarlo a Roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me la vicenda poteva essere gestita in modo diverso, adesso non ha più la possibilità di restare, andando alla Roma fa un passo indietro non avanti, va beh contento lui


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sembra che Ljajic abbia accettato l'offerta della Roma*



.


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

Alla Fiorentina fa panchina certa tutta la stagione e prenderebbe 1.2 milioni...Alla Roma si può senz'altro giocare un posto da titolare e verrebbe pagato 50mila euro in più al mese (credo). Fate vobis...


----------



## Ale (27 Agosto 2013)

scontatissimo l'epilogo. possiamo chiuderla qui.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Alla Fiorentina fa panchina certa tutta la stagione e prenderebbe 1.2 milioni...Alla Roma si può senz'altro giocare un posto da titolare e verrebbe pagato 50mila euro in più al mese (credo). Fate vobis...



beh certo che ora è "obbligato" ad andare via, ma se gestivano meglio la faccenda sia lui che suo padre poteva tranquillamente rinnovare e rimanere alla Fiorentina.


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

ragazzi sono le stesse cose che dicevamo di tevez

"galliani ha l'accordo"
"finche non e' ufficiale non ci credo"

e altre amenita' varie..
il giocatore e' andato,anche questo come tanti altri,perche' siamo diventanti la peggior societa' italiana e non a saper fare mercato.

io mi indigno solo che nessuno ancora organizza una bella contestazione sotto la sede.

tevez,ogbonna,ljaijc e tanti altri...


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262976 ha scritto:


> beh certo che ora è "obbligato" ad andare via, ma se gestivano meglio la faccenda sia lui che suo padre poteva tranquillamente rinnovare e rimanere alla Fiorentina.


non credo sarebbe riuscito a strappare il contratto che voleva (1.8 stagionali,la fiore si fermava ad 1.2 se non erro). La società non lo ha accontentato perchè sanno che non è un fenomeno.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non credo sarebbe riuscito a strappare il contratto che voleva (1.8 stagionali,la fiore si fermava ad 1.2 se non erro). La società non lo ha accontentato perchè sanno che non è un fenomeno.



io nei giorni scorsi avevo letto fino a 1,5 1,8 potevano arrivarci, io personalmente fossi stato in lui sarei rimasto e avrei rinnovato, pure se c'era il Milan, la Fiorentina ha un bel progetto stanno crescendo,l'hanno aspettato per 3 anni non due mesi eh, ora solo perchè ha fatto tre mesi ottimi chiede chissà quanto mah


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2013)

Una cosa è sicura o la Roma chiude oggi, o da domani (se si passa è) è quasi sicuramente nostro. Vediamo che succede oggi


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

*Ljajic è uscito dalla sede scuro in volto, non ha voluto lasciare dichiarazioni.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262982 ha scritto:


> *Ljajic è uscito dalla sede scuro in volto, non ha voluto lasciare dichiarazioni.*



E allora l'hanno obbligato ad andare alla Roma o si fa 1 anno di tribuna.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Comunque se dovessimo trattare C.Ronaldo non oso pensare a quante pagine potrebbe arrivare il topic se per sto qui è arrivato a quasi 200


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Per fortuna è andato questo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Per fortuna è andato questo.



Speriamo, c'è da arrivare a 200 pagine anche con il giapponesino; l'abbiamo trascurato


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

*A Breve Sandro Mencucci spiegherà gli ultimi sviluppi della vicenda Ljajic.*


----------



## S.1899 (27 Agosto 2013)

troppo delusa 
pensate che l'accordo con la Roma è vicino ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

S.1899 ha scritto:


> troppo delusa
> pensate che l'accordo con la Roma è vicino ?



La Fiorentina e la Roma hanno trovato l'accordo manca solo il si del giocatore


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Idoli


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;262995 ha scritto:


> *A Breve Sandro Mencucci spiegherà gli ultimi sviluppi della vicenda Ljajic.*



Sti scarpari han fatto quel che volevano. Tempo al tempo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Sembra di rivivere un Tevez II, dessero st'annuncio e basta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


>


ahahahahaah oddio


----------



## S.1899 (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263001 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina e la Roma hanno trovato l'accordo manca solo il si del giocatore



Grazie 
Spero che non accetterà !
(Dovrebbe fare un colpo ''alla Thauvin'' Haha)


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo la gazzetta dello sport Ljajic sta salutando i compagni.*


e andato alla roma .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263013 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la gazzetta dello sport Ljajic sta salutando i compagni.*
> 
> 
> e andato alla roma .



Direi che si può chiudere il topic, ora assaliamo quello di Honda


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Quando ufficializzeranno il tutto?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quando ufficializzeranno il tutto?



appena ufficializzano Lamela, credo massimo domani visto che erik è già a londra.


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

su sky non hanno tutte queste certezze...


----------



## S.1899 (27 Agosto 2013)

Allora Spero che si romperà i legamenti crociati


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

@B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ mi linki in privato le notizie Gazzetta? Sul sito non riesco a trovarle. Trovo solo l'articolo dove si dice che il giocatore si sta allenando e che il vertice è terminato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Potete chiudere la discussione a sto punto , sta salutando i compagni ed e uscito scuro in volto quindi va alla Roma, 200 pagine di niente come immaginavo, solo piu parole parole e ancora parole gli altri in 2/3 giorni fanno tutto noi ci mettiamo 3 mesi per concludere niente, complimenti continuamo cosi, ormai non mi arrabbio manco piu non meritano niente di niente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2013)

Siamo in pole dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> @B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ mi linki in privato le notizie Gazzetta? Sul sito non riesco a trovarle. Trovo solo l'articolo dove si dice che il giocatore si sta allenando e che il vertice è terminato.



no non c'è li  se vai su twitter su gds c'è scritto 





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Siamo in pole dai


si per le figure di melma, per quelle sempre in pole


----------



## Arsozzenal (27 Agosto 2013)

secondo me non c'è ancora nulla di deciso...siamo ancora in corsa

- - - Aggiornato - - -

non riesco a capire perchè debba andare via da firenze per andare alla roma


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263031 ha scritto:


> no non c'è li  se vai su twitter su gds c'è scritto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grazie mille!


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2013)

dai adem resisti fino a domani

- - - Aggiornato - - -

che poi trovo molto assurdo il fatto che una squadra compri un giocatore che li non ci vuole andare.. per me stanno dicendo un sacco di fandonie, non è ancora deciso nulla sul suo futuro. magari mi sbaglio ma ho questa sensazione. il fatto che saluti i compagni può significare tutto o niente.. cioè.. da oggi non mi alleno piu con voi.. tanti saluti


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Non resta che aspettare le parole di Mencucci.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> dai adem resisti fino a domani
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> che poi trovo molto assurdo il fatto che una squadra compri un giocatore che li non ci vuole andare.. per me stanno dicendo un sacco di fandonie, non è ancora deciso nulla sul suo futuro. magari mi sbaglio ma ho questa sensazione. il fatto che saluti i compagni può significare tutto o niente.. cioè.. da oggi non mi alleno piu con voi.. tanti saluti



Dovrebbe resistere fino alla fine del mercato, domani passiamo il preliminare, dopodomani si inizia a trattare e poi in tutta calma si conduce la trattativa.


----------



## jaws (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263029 ha scritto:


> Potete chiudere la discussione a sto punto , sta salutando i compagni ed e uscito scuro in volto quindi va alla Roma, 200 pagine di niente come immaginavo, solo piu parole parole e ancora parole gli altri in 2/3 giorni fanno tutto noi ci mettiamo 3 mesi per concludere niente, complimenti continuamo cosi, ormai non mi arrabbio manco piu non meritano niente di niente.



Cioè non ho capito, è scuro in volto perchè va alla Roma? Ma allora che ci va a fare?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> che poi trovo molto assurdo il fatto che una squadra compri un giocatore che li non ci vuole andare..



Beh manco ibra non voleva andare al Psg, vuoi fare un anno in tribuna o vai alla Roma? ma certo che va di corsa alla Roma.


----------



## Doctore (27 Agosto 2013)

La fiorentina puo mettersi daccordo con chi vuole ma deve sentire il giocatore.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

Intanto la Fiore ha preso Rebic.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Beh manco ibra non voleva andare al Psg, vuoi fare un anno in tribuna o vai alla Roma? ma certo che va di corsa alla Roma.



Ibra andava anche a guadagnare di più però. Ljajic guadagnerebbe meno che al Milan. Non sono situazioni paragonabili. Detto questo, basta aspettare cosa dice Mencucci, anche se, secondo me, non dirà nulla di definitivo, tranne che il giocatore andrà via da Firenze, come tutti sappiamo.


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2013)

si infatti, meglio che un'addetto ai lavori chiarisca questa situazione. 
io ancora ci spero in ljajc.. sono 5 giorni che dicono che ha accettato la roma ma ancora di ufficiale nulla. 
e quello che mi sembra troppo strano è: io dirigente voglio acquistare un giocatore, quello da me non ci vuole venire.. che senso ha comprarlo se poi inzia a crearmi problemi di spogliatoio o gioca con poca voglia? a quel punto sarebbero 1.800.000 euro regalati. 
che poi gia immagino come verrà accolto visto che ha aspettato il milan fino ad ora rifiutando opzioni all'estero e la roma stessa..


----------



## sion (27 Agosto 2013)

e' scuro in volto perche' probabilmente gli hanno imposto di andare alla roma..

dai ragazzi e' veramente inutile illudersi ancora,e' andato


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263055 ha scritto:


> Beh manco ibra non voleva andare al Psg, vuoi fare un anno in tribuna o vai alla Roma? ma certo che va di corsa alla Roma.



Eh ma Ljajic è milanista 
Se la Roma gli offre più o meno lo stesso stipendio, sai quanto gli interessa del Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Cioè non ho capito, è scuro in volto perchè va alla Roma? Ma allora che ci va a fare?



Non sarà contentissimo di andare alla Roma ma o Roma o tribuna non ci sono molte scelte.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

Che poi non ho capito chi dice che preferisce il Milan, mi sa tanto di romanzo dei Di Marzio come per Tevez.


----------



## 2515 (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Eh ma Ljajic è milanista
> Se la Roma gli offre più o meno lo stesso stipendio, sai quanto gli interessa del Milan.



il problema è il milan gli offre esattamente il tetto massimo che potrebbe ottenere alla roma e oltre il quale la società giallorossa non vuole andare. Ergo se va alla roma e chiede uno stipedio di tre milioni dopo un anno quelli lo cedono. Noi gli offriamo lo stipendio massimo che potrebbe prendere alla roma, anche da un punto di vista economico non gli conviene.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi non ho capito chi dice che preferisce il Milan, mi sa tanto di romanzo dei Di Marzio come per Tevez.



Se il Milan gli offre realmente 2,5 mln di euro lo capisco io perchè preferisce il Milan .


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Se il Milan gli offre realmente 2,5 mln di euro lo capisco io perchè preferisce il Milan .



Ama chi gli offre di più, figurati se è milanista nel cuore.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Cioè non ho capito, è scuro in volto perchè va alla Roma? Ma allora che ci va a fare?



Non sarà contentissimo di andare alla Roma ma o Roma o tribuna non ci sono molte scelte.





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi non ho capito chi dice che preferisce il Milan, mi sa tanto di romanzo dei Di Marzio come per Tevez.


Appunto sono i giornalisti che dicono cosi.



*Ljajic è uscito dal centro sportivo con la responsabile della comunicazione della società,in mano aveva due buste, dovrebbe tornare in sede.*


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263086 ha scritto:


> Non sarà contentissimo di andare alla Roma ma o Roma o tribuna non ci sono molte scelte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sceglie la uno, la due o la tre? .


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

Ljajic dovrebbe parlare a breve


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263086 ha scritto:


> Non sarà contentissimo di andare alla Roma ma o Roma o tribuna non ci sono molte scelte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se vabbè la busta A, la busta B e la busta C  Ora ne sceglie una a caso e quella sarà la sua destinazione.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263086 ha scritto:


> *Ljajic è uscito dal centro sportivo con la responsabile della comunicazione della società,in mano aveva due buste, dovrebbe tornare in sede.*



Siamo al Grande Fratello 
Quando ci sono le nuove nominations?
Quando parte il televoto?

Vuoi che Ljajic vada al Milan o alla Roma? Manda un SMS al 45415 e scrivi 1 per Ljajic al Milan, 2 per Ljajic alla Roma. In omaggio ti arriverà sul telefono la suoneria del nuovo inno della Fiorentina "Complotto" e potrai vincere la maglietta ufficiale "Rigore per il Milan". Afrettati! Potranno partecipare all'estrazione solamente i primi 1000 che manderanno il messaggio.


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Siamo al Grande Fratello
> Quando ci sono le nuove nominations?
> Quando parte il televoto?
> 
> *Vuoi che Ljajic vada al Milan o alla Roma? Manda un SMS al 45415 e scrivi 1 per Ljajic al Milan, 2 per Ljajic alla Roma. In omaggio ti arriverà sul telefono la suoneria del nuovo inno della Fiorentina "Complotto" e potrai vincere la maglietta ufficiale "Rigore per il Milan". Afrettati! Potranno partecipare all'estrazione solamente i primi 1000 che manderanno il messaggio*.



sto morendo dalle risate ahahahaha


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

mi state facendo morire con le vostre cavolate  ormai ridiamo per non piangere,non riusciamo manco più a prendere una mezza promessa in scadenza.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2013)

Non appena arriviamo a pagina 200 verrà ufficializzato dalla Roma


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo FirenzeViola il questo momento Ljajic sta registrando un'intervista dal canale ufficiale della Fiorentina.*


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Radio Blu Ljajic sta registrando all’interno del Franchi la sua ultima intervista in viola. Il giocatore ha svuotato l’armadietto e, nelle prossime ore, lascerà definitivamente Firenze. Ha già lasciato l’allenamento e salutato i compagni.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;263129 ha scritto:


> *Secondo FirenzeViola il questo momento Ljajic sta registrando un'intervista dal canale ufficiale della Fiorentina.*



.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Frikez ha scritto:


> *Secondo Radio Blu Ljajic sta registrando all’interno del Franchi la sua ultima intervista in viola. Il giocatore ha svuotato l’armadietto e, nelle prossime ore, lascerà definitivamente Firenze. Ha già lasciato l’allenamento e salutato i compagni.*



E dove va? Non può andarsene senza prima una destinazione, non ha mica rescisso il contratto.


----------



## SuperMilan (27 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *Secondo Radio Blu Ljajic sta registrando all’interno del Franchi la sua ultima intervista in viola. Il giocatore ha svuotato l’armadietto e, nelle prossime ore, lascerà definitivamente Firenze. Ha già lasciato l’allenamento e salutato i compagni.*



Strano che RadioBlu non abbia già dato l'ufficialità alla Roma. Il suo direttore è un superviola e ce l'ha a morte col Milan.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Magari sì, che ne sai, abbiamo chiesto lo svoncolo e ce l'hanno accordato .


----------



## Dexter (27 Agosto 2013)

adesso esce fuori Galliani che dice che viene da noi  con la telefonata del presidente in diretta da qualche parte  con relativo teatrino  dai dai


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



va alla Roma di sicuro, oggi massimo domani ufficializzano la cessione di Lamela


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

E' della Roma.


----------



## Angstgegner (27 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> adesso esce fuori Galliani che dice che viene da noi  con la telefonata del presidente in diretta da qualche parte  con relativo teatrino  dai dai



Diretta sui canali tematici di Milan e Fiorentina con gli Immacolati Scarpari assieme a Galliani che dicono che è scoppiata la pace tra le 2 società. Dopodiché Ljajic poterà pure andare alla Roma.


----------



## Frikez (27 Agosto 2013)

E' nostro, a breve l'ufficialità sul nostro sito


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio conferma: Ljajic ha salutato i suoi ormai ex compagni e ha comunicato che va alla Roma.*


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2013)

Si continua qui --) http://www.milanworld.net/ljajic-e-della-roma-e-ufficiale-vt10259.html#post263175


----------

